# Celebrities in their Louboutins



## JetSetGo!

Old thread is here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...ebrities-cls-thread-post-pix-here-671098.html


----------



## cl-pig

Lets get started again!
Lily Becker, wife of ex-German tennis player Boris Becker


----------



## cl-pig

German TV celeb Verona Pooth


----------



## gfairenoughh

cl-pig said:
			
		

> German TV celeb Verona Pooth



She pretty! But dang! Her toes be spilling out!


----------



## Nolia

cl-pig said:


> Lets get started again!
> Lily Becker, wife of ex-German tennis player Boris Becker




Definitely refreshing to see older classic styles still being worn by the stars.


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Alba credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Demi Moore credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Nicky Hilton credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian


----------



## bobobob

Kylie Minogue credit: gettyimages


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

bobobob said:
			
		

> Demi Moore credit: zimbio



Which style is Demi wearing? Seems like a thick heel


----------



## indypup

InAweWithLoubi said:
			
		

> Which style is Demi wearing? Seems like a thick heel



Looks like Bambou.  And WTF is up with her pedicure?  

(and, well, everything else too)


----------



## hollyspringskim

wow Ms. Hilton's toe is screaming to be set free. I hate seeing poorly fitted shoes. Her salesperson should be ran out of town.


----------



## 9distelle

Nikki Reed


----------



## bobobob

9distelle said:


> Nikki Reed


Already been posted

Carmen Electra


----------



## bobobob

Darren Criss and Christa B. Allen credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Sylvie van der Vaart credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Isla Fisher credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

British actress Gemma Arterton credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kristen Stewart credit: gettyimages


----------



## needloub

bobobob said:


> Sylvie van der Vaart credit: zimbio



The more I see this pair, the more I want it...


----------



## bobobob

Alyson Hannigan and Alexa Vegacredit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Sophia Bush credit: gettyimages


----------



## bobobob

Ariana Grande credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

South Korean singer CL


----------



## bobobob

Beyoncé credit: zimbio


----------



## mishybelle

bobobob said:
			
		

> Kim Kardashian



I thought black was slimming?


----------



## poppyseed

bobobob said:


> Sylvie van der Vaart credit: zimbio



I LOVE this dress!! Can anyone ID...?


----------



## gfairenoughh

Megan fox!!!


----------



## bobobob

gfairenoughh said:


> Megan fox!!!


Already been posted post# 10640

Amanda Seyfried credit: justjared


----------



## AEGIS

bobobob said:


> Isla Fisher credit: zimbio




that dress is wearing her


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian


----------



## texas87

bobobob said:


> Kim Kardashian



wow, ive never seen so much photoshop in one picture before. She looks like an alien.


----------



## bobobob

Kate Walsh credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Anne V credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Melanie Brown credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Emilia Clarke credit: zimbo


----------



## candiebear

bobobob said:


> Alyson Hannigan and Alexa Vegacredit: zimbio



What are the CLs Alexa Vega is wearing?? I hope they're coming out soon because I'd love them!


----------



## Chakern

bobobob said:
			
		

> Kylie Minogue credit: gettyimages



She's really hot ....!! I'm impressed :0)


----------



## Chakern

bobobob said:
			
		

> Nicky Hilton credit: zimbio



I'm sorry but I really hate toes sticking out like that....!!


----------



## Chakern

bobobob said:
			
		

> Already been posted
> 
> Carmen Electra



Wow .... Nice, everything's nice...!!


----------



## bobobob

Alessandra Ambrosio credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Whitney Port credit: celebrity-gossip


----------



## bobobob

Ke$ha credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Sophia Bush credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Evelyn Lozada


----------



## bobobob

Megan Fox credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Blake Lively  credit: zimbio


----------



## nillacobain

bobobob said:


> Megan Fox credit: zimbio



She looks good - can't believe she just had a baby. I love her dress shade + matching lipstick!


----------



## Perfect Day

nillacobain said:


> She looks good - can't believe she just had a baby. I love her dress shade + matching lipstick!



she looks amazing doesnt she, how quickly they manage to get their looks back!


----------



## Perfect Day

Myleene Klass is CL boots and a gorgeous fur hat! London was so chilly yesterday.


----------



## Flip88

As has been discussed before, this hat is so June Ambrose!


----------



## bobobob

Olivia Wilde credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Lena Dunham credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Alba credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Megan Fox credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kelly Brook credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Rosamund Pike credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Heidi Klum credit: celebrity-gossip


----------



## hermosa_vogue

bobobob said:


> Heidi Klum credit: celebrity-gossip



I love the Love Me's but I don't feel like they match the dress


----------



## indypup

^I agree... a regular Pigalle or even a LP would be much better suited to that dress.


----------



## Christchrist

bobobob said:
			
		

> Olivia Wilde credit: zimbio



That gap is like 2 sizes too big.  Makes me sick


----------



## gfairenoughh

bobobob said:


> Megan Fox credit: zimbio



wooooooowwww!!!!! Her tattoo laser treatments are going well!


----------



## bobobob

Kristen Stewart credit: zimbio


----------



## heida

bobobob said:


> Lena Dunham credit: zimbio



Oh I love the CrossPigas !


----------



## nillacobain

bobobob said:


> Megan Fox credit: zimbio



She looks great, but those nude fishnet tights totally ruin the look.


----------



## Christchrist

bobobob said:
			
		

> Kristen Stewart credit: zimbio



Terrible gap!!! Is that my flame? Love it


----------



## jamidee

bobobob said:
			
		

> Kristen Stewart credit: zimbio



Okkk I'm sheer paneled obsessed... A sheer panel whore. Even tho I can't stand this bish, I am loving this outfit and these shoes


----------



## rock_girl

gfairenoughh said:


> wooooooowwww!!!!! Her tattoo laser treatments are going well!



She is also wearing nude fishnets, so that may have obscured her ink as well.


----------



## rock_girl

bobobob said:


> Kristen Stewart credit: zimbio



KStew needs a new stylist!  You can tell an outfit is bad when the shoes don't make it any better.  

I can't believe I am going to say this, but the photo of Ke$ha from a few pages back is 10,000 times better than KStew in this photo (I tend to put them in the same fashion category).


----------



## gfairenoughh

rock_girl said:


> She is also wearing nude fishnets, so that may have obscured her ink as well.



Im talking about the marilyn on her forearm. You can barely see it!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Christchrist said:


> Terrible gap!!! Is that my flame? Love it



OMG! The gap is huge!


----------



## Nolia

bobobob said:


> Megan Fox credit: zimbio



Megan looks great but a tad too much make up post-baby, I think.  She looks a little lessed "caked on" before? Unless the foundation she is using now is just too light for her actual skin tone...


----------



## bobobob

Irina Shayk credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

La Toya Jackson credit: gettyimages


----------



## bobobob

Julie Chen credit: gettyimages


----------



## JessieG

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Terrible gap!!! Is that my flame? Love it



Is that flame...looks more Fluro/coral to me. Do they do a fluo rose Paris no spikes???


----------



## Christchrist

JessieG said:
			
		

> Is that flame...looks more Fluro/coral to me. Do they do a fluo rose Paris no spikes???



In the flo (my fav style)


----------



## bobobob

Kerry Washington credit: zimbio


----------



## Christchrist

bobobob said:
			
		

> Kerry Washington credit: zimbio



She never has properly fitting shoes!!!!


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Selena Gomez credit: justjaredjr


----------



## cts900

bobobob said:


> Kristen Stewart credit: zimbio



I no-likey.


----------



## texas87

bobobob said:


> Kristen Stewart credit: zimbio




omg this has got to be the worst outfit she has ever worn or close to it. She needs to fire her stylist and those shoes look terrible with it wrong color and horrible fit.


----------



## texas87

Christchrist said:


> She never has properly fitting shoes!!!!



But she's so darn cute that it makes it ok lol


----------



## Christchrist

texas87 said:
			
		

> But she's so darn cute that it makes it ok lol



That gap is never ok lol. She has adorable though


----------



## bobobob

Lindsay Lohan credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Dita Von Teese


----------



## bobobob

Kendall and Kylie Jenner


----------



## JessieG

Christchrist said:
			
		

> In the flo (my fav style)



How funny. I just pm'd you about the flo...before I read this..!


----------



## cl-pig

Myleen Klass


----------



## Christchrist

bobobob said:
			
		

> Lindsay Lohan credit: justjared



Put some lotion on your knees. Ugh. She will NEVER have class. Such a shame. Always looks run down


----------



## Christchrist

bobobob said:
			
		

> Dita Von Teese



I friggin love this lady. So classy


----------



## LizzielovesCL

texas87 said:


> omg this has got to be the worst outfit she has ever worn or close to it. She needs to fire her stylist and those shoes look terrible with it wrong color and horrible fit.



Amen to that!


----------



## texas87

bobobob said:


> Lindsay Lohan credit: justjared



Im not a big fan of LiLo nor this outfit but the LDs look good on her and she looks a bit more healthy in these photos. Her face is too pumped full of stuff but at least she's smiling which I havent seen her do genuinely in a while. I hope she can clean herself up. Such a shame.


----------



## cts900

bobobob said:


> Dita Von Teese



Polka dots are my favorite....and no one does it better than Dita.


----------



## bobobob

Selena Gomez credit: celebrity-gossip


----------



## bobobob

Holly Madison credit: celebrity-gossip


----------



## bobobob

Kate Bosworth credit: justjared


----------



## Christchrist

bobobob said:
			
		

> Kate Bosworth credit: justjared



Somebody feed her a Twinkie


----------



## mizcolon73

bobobob said:


> Kendall and Kylie Jenner



Aren't these two teenagers?!?! Geez


----------



## cl-pig

Vietnamese singer V&#361; Thu Minh and host of the local version of "The Voice"
Dress is Versace


----------



## Christchrist

cl-pig said:
			
		

> Vietnamese singer V&#361; Thu Minh and host of the local version of "The Voice"
> Dress is Versace



Love that shoe


----------



## hermosa_vogue

cl-pig said:


> Vietnamese singer V&#361; Thu Minh and host of the local version of "The Voice"
> Dress is Versace



I actually really like these now that I've seen them on!


----------



## bobobob

Keri Hilson credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## wannaprada

bobobob said:
			
		

> Kylie Minogue credit: gettyimages



This looks like a different version of the Gorilla boot. Is it or is it a different style? Either way I love it!


----------



## bobobob

Melanie Fiona credit: zimbio


----------



## wannaprada

bobobob said:
			
		

> Kate Bosworth credit: justjared



She does not look healthy. Smh


----------



## bobobob

Lady Gaga credit: zimbio


----------



## gfairenoughh

Kylie. Is it just me or does the platform look a little bit thicker?


----------



## needloub

mizcolon73 said:


> Aren't these two teenagers?!?! Geez



I was thinking the same thing...


----------



## cts900

bobobob said:


> Kate Bosworth credit: justjared



This photo of her makes me feel so very sad.


----------



## bobobob

Megan Fox credit: celebrity-gossip


----------



## YoliLoves

Christchrist said:


> Put some lotion on your knees. Ugh. She will NEVER have class. Such a shame. Always looks run down


ROFL!! Yes, I thought almost every woman travelled with some in their purse!


----------



## YoliLoves

Ashley Madekwe credit: Ring My Bell


----------



## texas87

bobobob said:


> Megan Fox credit: celebrity-gossip



she looks amazing...cant believe she just had a baby


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Christchrist said:


> Love that shoe



Me too!


----------



## mishybelle

bobobob said:


> Tamara Ecclestone



Don't really know who she is, but she looks like Lindsay Lohan with brown hair. Not a compliment. But I DO love her clutch and piggies!


----------



## bobobob

Khloe Kardashian credit: zimbio


----------



## YoliLoves

Jennifer Hudson credit: shoerazzi


----------



## cl-pig

Tamara Ecclestone in London. For those asking- her father owns the Formula 1 racing series and her sister Petra bought the Spelling mansion in L.A


----------



## wannaprada

cl-pig said:


> Tamara Ecclestone in London. For those asking- her father owns the Formula 1 racing series and her sister Petra bought the Spelling mansion in L.A



Ooohhhhh!  That explains things.  Thanks, from those of us too lazy to google her but who wondered who the heck she was!


----------



## mizcolon73

cl-pig said:


> Tamara Ecclestone in London. For those asking- her father owns the Formula 1 racing series and her sister Petra bought the Spelling mansion in L.A



Sounds like MOOLAH MONEY


----------



## 318Platinum

cl-pig said:


> Tamara Ecclestone in London. For those asking- her father owns the Formula 1 racing series and her sister Petra bought the Spelling mansion in L.A



LOVE the McQueen with the Daffs!


----------



## bobobob

Tamara Ecclestone credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Khloe Kardashian credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian credit: dailymail


----------



## Fashionista7.3

bobobob said:


> Khloe Kardashian credit: zimbio


Oh, those orange-ish Loubs Khloe is wearing are to DIE FOR!!! Nice, Khlo!!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

bobobob said:


> Khloe Kardashian credit: zimbio



She's lost heaps of weight and looks great.  I also love that shade of orange.


----------



## Nolia

bobobob said:


> Khloe Kardashian credit: zimbio



So weird, I almost mistakened her for Mandy Moore in both pictures!


----------



## gfairenoughh

bobobob said:


> Khloe Kardashian credit: zimbio



OMG! Those are amazing!


----------



## texas87

gfairenoughh said:


> OMG! Those are amazing!



I agree I love!


----------



## texas87

bobobob said:


> Kim Kardashian credit: dailymail



This is the only pair of CLs she ever wears yet her closet is full of them grrrrrr


----------



## martinaa

bobobob said:


> Khloe Kardashian credit: zimbio



What color are these? Rose Paris? Flame?


----------



## sophinette007

martinaa said:


> What color are these? Rose Paris? Flame?


They are the Flame because the rose Paris is a pink coral fluo and the Flame is an orangey fluo color. The color is very flattering on her sun tanned legs.


----------



## 318Platinum

bobobob said:


> Kim Kardashian credit: dailymail



This is.......................A MESS! If she was gonna wear this crap of an outfit, she should have just thrown on some black piggies instead of the un bout and definitely lost the scarf!


----------



## Christchrist

318Platinum said:


> This is.......................A MESS! If she was gonna wear this crap of an outfit, she should have just thrown on some black piggies instead of the un bout and definitely lost the scarf!


Bahaha. Amen to that


----------



## heychar

martinaa said:


> What color are these? Rose Paris? Flame?





sophinette007 said:


> They are the Flame because the rose Paris is a pink coral fluo and the Flame is an orangey fluo color. The color is very flattering on her sun tanned legs.



I think they are Rose Paris it looks different in different lights I've just returned the Rose Paris lady peeps they look pink irl but photograph orange in certain lights!
I know the flame came in pigalle Plato didn't hear about the pigalle correct me if I'm wrong!


----------



## MegsVC

bobobob said:


> Khloe Kardashian credit: zimbio



She looks like she's had some work done to her face... (Lips? Cheeks?) and I can't say I'm a fan. 
Her body looks great though, and those piggies with her skin tone are to die for!!!


----------



## mishybelle

^ Agreed Khloe looks great and she is rockin those piggies, but her lips look over plumped


----------



## cl-pig

Eva Longoria out in L.A


----------



## akillian24

bobobob said:


> Kim Kardashian credit: dailymail



That's a lot of resources put together to come out looking like you've been caught in a Walk of Shame.


----------



## bobobob

Tia Mowry credit: zimbio


----------



## legaldiva

I love Selena Gomez in those ankle boots ... aren't those the Insetika?  Almost like vintage CLs.


----------



## 318Platinum

bobobob said:


> Tia Mowry credit: zimbio



Love Tia, but these look too big for her.


----------



## Christchrist

318Platinum said:
			
		

> Love Tia, but these look too big for her.



Just terrible.


----------



## gfairenoughh

Creepin Evelyn Lozadas IG


----------



## gfairenoughh

more


----------



## sophinette007

heychar said:


> I think they are Rose Paris it looks different in different lights I've just returned the Rose Paris lady peeps they look pink irl but photograph orange in certain lights!
> I know the flame came in pigalle Plato didn't hear about the pigalle correct me if I'm wrong!



I saw a regular Flame pigalle but I really don't have any info about the Flame spikes pigalle that's true. But I tend to think that they are the Flame ones because the spikes are red (for both Rose Paris and Flame) and the mix of red spikes and orangey fluo give definitely a more orange look than the rose Paris. They look more orange than the Fifi spikes rose Paris I have just returned but you are right I may be wrong as the fluo colors are difficult to photograph sometimes 
We need to see more pictures of the shoes to be 100 % sure
We are debating but for the sure the colors are both on the warm side and bright and very close (pink coral or orangey..)
BTW I really like the color on Khloe Kardashian as she is suntanned...but they were way too bright for me and my pale complexion. It was too much pop of color for my taste.


----------



## bobobob

Naomi Watts credit: zimbio


----------



## JessieG

bobobob said:
			
		

> Khloe Kardashian credit: zimbio



Really need to work out what colour these are?? I'm in love!!


----------



## wannaprada

gfairenoughh said:
			
		

> Creepin Evelyn Lozadas IG






			
				gfairenoughh said:
			
		

> more



Love the shoes themselves but good grief on the outfits! Smdh


----------



## texas87

gfairenoughh said:


> more



wth are these outfits. She wants people to respect and like her...she looks like a hooker!


----------



## bobobob

Tamara Ecclestone credit: zimbio


----------



## gfairenoughh

bobobob said:


> Tamara Ecclestone credit: zimbio



I love her fur!!!!!


----------



## bobobob

Coco credit: zimbio


----------



## hydroconscious

gfairenoughh said:


> more


Love the lace bodysuit and the pink studded shoes!


----------



## mizcolon73

bobobob said:


> Khloe Kardashian credit: zimbio



Why does she look so different in the face???


----------



## bobobob

Rihanna


----------



## mishybelle

legaldiva said:


> I love Selena Gomez in those ankle boots ... aren't those the Insetika?  Almost like vintage CLs.



Sigourney maybe? I'm also amazed that the red soles haven't been worn out. Maybe she put vibrams on them? That's usually a rarity for these celebs.


----------



## indypup

mishybelle said:
			
		

> Sigourney maybe? I'm also amazed that the red soles haven't been worn out. Maybe she put vibrams on them? That's usually a rarity for these celebs.



They are Sigourneys... I miss mine!


----------



## bobobob

'TOWIE' star Billie Mucklow credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

LaToya Jackson


----------



## akillian24

sophinette007 said:


> I saw a regular Flame pigalle but I really don't have any info about the Flame spikes pigalle that's true. But I tend to think that they are the Flame ones because the spikes are red (for both Rose Paris and Flame) and the mix of red spikes and orangey fluo give definitely a more orange look than the rose Paris. They look more orange than the Fifi spikes rose Paris I have just returned but you are right I may be wrong as the fluo colors are difficult to photograph sometimes
> We need to see more pictures of the shoes to be 100 % sure
> We are debating but for the sure the colors are both on the warm side and bright and very close (pink coral or orangey..)
> BTW I really like the color on Khloe Kardashian as she is suntanned...but they were way too bright for me and my pale complexion. It was too much pop of color for my taste.



OT: The shoes in your av pic are the reason I became on a mission to find "my" lady dafs/lady highness.    Gorg!


----------



## sophinette007

akillian24 said:


> OT: The shoes in your av pic are the reason I became on a mission to find "my" lady dafs/lady highness.    Gorg!



Thank you


----------



## bobobob

Kendall Jenner


----------



## bobobob

Nicki Minaj credit: zimbio


----------



## BonitaBree

Evelyn looks beautiful in her CL's the white one will be perfect to wear under a wedding dress !


----------



## bobobob

Lisa Hochstein credit: zimbio


----------



## GoGlam

.


----------



## cl-pig

Indian VJ Sophie Choudhury


----------



## beagly911

bobobob said:


> Nicki Minaj credit: zimbio


Ummm...I have no words for the outfit...:weird:


----------



## beagly911

bobobob said:


> Lisa Hochstein credit: zimbio





cl-pig said:


> Indian VJ Sophie Choudhury


Both lovely outfits with great CL's!


----------



## grazia

bobobob said:


> Jessica Alba credit: zimbio



What style is this? Is it the crosspiga?


----------



## karwood

grazia said:


> What style is this? Is it the crosspiga?




The style she is  wearing is called  June.


----------



## grazia

karwood said:


> The style she is  wearing is called  June.



Thanks


----------



## bobobob

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## 318Platinum

bobobob said:


> Tamara Ecclestone



WOW, I think she actually looks a lot better without all the makeup!


----------



## bobobob

Heidi Klum credit: justjared


----------



## Flip88

Lindsay Lohan in her CL's with a gorgeous Chanel and a blackglama mink coat. She is in London, apparently, to enter The Big Brother House.


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Tamara Ecclestone credit: dailymail


----------



## bobobob

Nicki Minaj credit: justjared


----------



## gfairenoughh

bobobob said:
			
		

> Nicki Minaj credit: justjared



She looks stunning! I love her necklace!!!


----------



## akillian24

gfairenoughh said:


> She looks stunning! I love her necklace!!!



This is a great dress and shoe combo.
But how she can walk in Dafs with that kind of gap baffles me.  I'd have landed myself in a splint if I tried.


----------



## bobobob

Carmen Electra


----------



## bobobob

Coco


----------



## gfairenoughh

bobobob said:


> Carmen Electra


----------



## bobobob

Katharine McPhee


----------



## wannaprada

bobobob said:
			
		

> Coco



Nnnnoooooooo!!!


----------



## akillian24

bobobob said:
			
		

> Coco



She is ruining the shoe.
Aside from that, this is not a good advertisement for her surgeon.


----------



## Christchrist

bobobob said:
			
		

> Coco



She has lost weight and that boob looks terrible


----------



## gfairenoughh

bobobob said:


> Coco



Yikes! Is that a scar?


----------



## bobobob

Brandy credit: justjared


----------



## Christchrist

bobobob said:
			
		

> Brandy credit: justjared



Don't see her much


----------



## 318Platinum

bobobob said:
			
		

> Carmen Electra






			
				Christchrist said:
			
		

> Don't see her much



I REALLY want the Donue, but haven't found it in my size!! :.-(

@CC, which is really weird since she just released a hot, new album!!! Weird.


----------



## sophe

bobobob said:
			
		

> Coco



Holy crap..can anyone tell me who she is...?
SHE looks like a man wearing the woman dress...
euwww...


----------



## sophe

bobobob said:
			
		

> Coco credit: zimbio



I really have to say,everything on her looks so cheap...


----------



## sophe

texas87 said:


> wow, ive never seen so much photoshop in one picture before. She looks like an alien.



I agree..but more like a queen bee to me...


----------



## bobobob

sophe said:


> Holy crap..can anyone tell me who she is...?
> SHE looks like a man wearing the woman dress...
> euwww...



wikipedia 



> Nicole Natalie Marrow (née Austin) (born March 17, 1979) commonly known as Coco Austin, Coco, Coco Marie Austin, Coco Marie, Coco-T, is an American actress, dancer, glamour model and web personality. She has been married to rapper-actor Ice-T since 2001


----------



## bobobob

Evelyn Lozada


----------



## KaixCakes

bobobob said:


> Nicki Minaj
> credit: justjared



Is it just me or do those look fake? The strassing looks off and there looks to be a wider gap in the heel/arch than there should be...


----------



## texas87

sophe said:
			
		

> Holy crap..can anyone tell me who she is...?
> SHE looks like a man wearing the woman dress...
> euwww...



Haha that's funny! She's most definitely not a man. That's coco she's ICE-Ts wife, model, fake boob/booty lady lol. The two of them have a reality show she's actually a sweet girl but she loves to dress like a stripper. She's currently taking over for Holly Madison as the lead in Peep Show in LV! Yes, I know way too much about random junk lol


----------



## sakura23

KaixCakes said:


> Is it just me or do those look fake? The strassing looks off and there looks to be a wider gap in the heel/arch than there should be...



The strass is ring strass which is why it looks different. The shoes are also too big for her, but not fake.


----------



## bobobob

Rita Ora credit: celebrity-gossip


----------



## hermosa_vogue

bobobob said:


> Katharine McPhee



Anyone know what shoes these are and whether they're available for sale?  They look way darker than the canari yellow, more like that yellow they did in Ron Ron about 8 months ago


----------



## bobobob

Topshop heiress Chloe Green


----------



## ayobeckah

mishybelle said:


> Sigourney maybe? I'm also amazed that the red soles haven't been worn out. Maybe she put vibrams on them? That's usually a rarity for these celebs.


they are the sigourney !


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Simpson


----------



## cl-pig

NeNe Leakes appearing on Late Night with Jimmy Fallon and on her way to the Today show


----------



## cl-pig

TOWIE star Maria Fowler


----------



## texas87

cl-pig said:


> TOWIE star Maria Fowler



omg these girls look like hookers


----------



## wannaprada

texas87 said:
			
		

> omg these girls look like hookers



My thoughts exactly!


----------



## bobobob

Kylie Jenner


----------



## akillian24

bobobob said:


> Kylie Jenner




I need these in my life.


----------



## bobobob

Julie Chen and Cynthia Bailey bravotv


----------



## linakpl

akillian24 said:


> I need these in my life.



Lol I was thinking the exact same thing when I saw this


----------



## cl-pig

Beyonce


----------



## bobobob

Lindsay Lohan credit: zimbio


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

cl-pig said:


> Beyonce



is this the new baby pink ?


----------



## dlina03

cl-pig said:


> Beyonce



I like those pants..... Brandy better step her game up. (I'm just sayin)


----------



## cl-pig

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> is this the new baby pink ?


Cloeseup


----------



## ShopaholicPiggy

bobobob said:
			
		

> Lindsay Lohan credit: zimbio



These look off on her


----------



## maryelle

ShopaholicPiggy said:


> These look off on her



i agree. they look overwhelming on her.


----------



## bobobob

Jenny McCarthy


----------



## cts900

bobobob said:


> Julie Chen and Cynthia Bailey bravotv



Julie Chen always looks very happy.  I like that about her.


----------



## GoGlam

bobobob said:
			
		

> Lindsay Lohan credit: zimbio



These looks like boots a member of KISS would wear. ugh


----------



## pquiles

maryelle said:
			
		

> i agree. they look overwhelming on her.



Pigalles... Overwhelming?  I think they cute.


----------



## maryelle

pquiles said:


> Pigalles... Overwhelming?  I think they cute.



i was talking about that photo of Lindsay Lohan lol


----------



## bobobob

Elizabeth Mitchell credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Melania *****


----------



## GoGlam

bobobob said:
			
		

> Melania *****



LOVE this dress. ID anyone? Is it a HL?


----------



## bobobob

Lisa Vanderpump credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Lilly Ghalichi credit: zimbio


----------



## Christchrist

bobobob said:
			
		

> Lilly Ghalichi credit: zimbio



She is so tiny


----------



## texas87

Christchrist said:


> She is so tiny



she looks like a bobblehead doll


----------



## needloub

bobobob said:


> Jenny McCarthy






texas87 said:


> she looks like a bobblehead doll


----------



## bobobob

Frankie Sandford


----------



## bobobob

Meagan Good credit: celebrity-gossip


----------



## bobobob

Nene Leakes credit: zimbio


----------



## fumi

texas87 said:


> she looks like a bobblehead doll


----------



## hermosa_vogue

bobobob said:


> Meagan Good credit: celebrity-gossip



LOVE this coat!


----------



## rock_girl

texas87 said:


> she looks like a bobblehead doll



You took the words right out of my mouth!


----------



## needloub

hermosa_vogue said:


> LOVE this coat!



I love her coat as well...and of course her shoes are TDF!!


----------



## coolscan58

Serinda Swan - credit: zimbio


----------



## coolscan58

Jessica Chastain - credit: zimbio


----------



## coolscan58

Jeri Ryan - credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Emma Stone credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Juno Temple credit: zimbio


----------



## 9distelle

Kym Marsh


----------



## nillacobain

coolscan58 said:


> Jessica Chastain - credit: zimbio



Love this dress.


----------



## Christchrist

bobobob said:
			
		

> Emma Stone credit: justjared



She looks lovely


----------



## Christchrist

nillacobain said:
			
		

> love this dress.



+1


----------



## LizzielovesCL

ShopaholicPiggy said:


> These look off on her



Agree! What is going on with those boots?


----------



## mrl1005

Christchrist said:
			
		

> She looks lovely



+1

I adore her!! She's the celeb that actually inspired me to buy and wear a bold red lipstick with my fair skin and red hair. 

And I looooovvveee her style and the CLs she's been spotted wearing.


----------



## coolscan58

Kerry Washington - credit: zimbio


----------



## heychar

coolscan58 said:


> Kerry Washington - credit: zimbio



Okay so either her stylist has no clue or she likes her loubies ridiculously too big!


----------



## cl-pig

Natalie Massenet (R)- Founder of Net-a-porter, WWD, Tatler & Mr. Porter


----------



## Christchrist

coolscan58 said:
			
		

> Kerry Washington - credit: zimbio



Damn gap. She always has a gap


----------



## gfairenoughh

Nicki Minaj


----------



## bobobob

Evelyn Lozada


----------



## bobobob

Mindy Kaling credit: justjared


----------



## needloub

coolscan58 said:


> Kerry Washington - credit: zimbio



This woman has such a beautiful figure...why in the world would she wear such a boxy, unflattering dress?!


----------



## 318Platinum

needloub said:
			
		

> This woman has such a beautiful figure...why in the world would she wear such a boxy, unflattering dress?!



Because it's Louis Vuitton SS 13 of course!! Lol, still, she could have chosen a different look from the runway.


----------



## gfairenoughh

Mariah Carey


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Chastain credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Emma Stone credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Lea Michele


----------



## bobobob

Nicki Minaj


----------



## wannaprada

bobobob said:
			
		

> Lea Michele



I'm usually not a fan of white shoes, but I LOVE these! I must have a pair!!


----------



## bobobob

Frankie Sandford and Rochelle Humes


----------



## texas87

wannaprada said:


> I'm usually not a fan of white shoes, but I LOVE these! I must have a pair!!



I agree wanna those are super cute...any ideas what they are?


----------



## LavenderIce

texas87 said:


> I agree wanna those are super cute...any ideas what they are?



They are the Paulina.


----------



## wannaprada

LavenderIce said:
			
		

> They are the Paulina.



Thanks LavenderIce!


----------



## babysweetums

i have no idea who Rochelle Humes is but that outfit is soooo cute!!!!


----------



## bobobob

babysweetums said:


> i have no idea who Rochelle Humes is but that outfit is soooo cute!!!!



She's a singer from The Saturdays, a British group


----------



## bobobob

Rochelle Humes


----------



## bobobob

Karolina Kurkova credit: talkshoes


----------



## coolscan58

Heidi Klum - credit: zimbio


----------



## coolscan58

Olivia Munn - credit:zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Nicki Minaj


----------



## bobobob

English actress Felicity Jones credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Jada Pinkett Smith


----------



## bobobob

Ginnifer Goodwin


----------



## nillacobain

bobobob said:


> Jada Pinkett Smith



I love her outfit here!


----------



## martinaa

bobobob said:


> Jada Pinkett Smith



Any ID on the dress?

I very like the outfit!


----------



## texas87

nillacobain said:


> I love her outfit here!



I second that she looks amazing!


----------



## texas87

bobobob said:


> Ginnifer Goodwin



teehee she's so cute. I love her pose in the second pic!


----------



## texas87

bobobob said:


> English actress Felicity Jones credit: justjared



no idea who this actress is but she looks cute. The pps look great on her! Perfect for her skin tone


----------



## texas87

bobobob said:


> Nicki Minaj



I am very fond of these lady daffs they are such a fun print! Tried them on at barneys, just couldnt get DH to pull the trigger hehe. Not sure if they go well with this outfit Nicki is wearing


----------



## bobobob

Emma Stone credit: celebrity-gossip


----------



## bobobob

Thandie Newton credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Miranda Kerr credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Robert Downey Jr. credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kerry Washington credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Rita Ora credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Made in Chelsea's Natalie Joel credit: zimbio


----------



## 318Platinum

bobobob said:
			
		

> Jada Pinkett Smith



Lovely! I wish this would have come in the full Daff style.


----------



## 318Platinum

bobobob said:
			
		

> Emma Stone credit: celebrity-gossip



Love the black patent piggie!! In other news, I am head over heels in love with Seth MacFarlane!! Please don't judge me! OMG, he's sooooooo adorable! I really wish I could find this pigalle in my size! :-/


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

bobobob said:


> Thandie Newton credit: zimbio



*I love those patent white pigalle!*


----------



## bobobob

Miranda Kerr credit: celebrity-gossip


----------



## bobobob

Catherine Zeta Jones credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Jaime King credit: zimbio


----------



## wannaprada

bobobob said:
			
		

> Jada Pinkett Smith



That is a fantastic weave she has! And she looks amazing!


----------



## wannaprada

bobobob said:
			
		

> Kerry Washington credit: zimbio



She looks gorgeous here!!


----------



## bobobob

Jada Pinkett Smith


----------



## akillian24

bobobob said:


> Kerry Washington credit: zimbio





Such stylish elegance.


----------



## cl-pig

Former Miss Sri-Lanka and now bollywood actress jacqueline fernandez


----------



## cl-pig

Bollywood Actress Chitrangada Singh wearing v-neck


----------



## akillian24

bobobob said:


> Miranda Kerr credit: celebrity-gossip



I just love her. Always so effortless.. even getting out of a low car in a bandage dress and CL's.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

bobobob said:


> Jada Pinkett Smith



*I'm loving her pants and blouse *


----------



## texas87

akillian24 said:


> I just love her. Always so effortless.. even getting out of a low car in a bandage dress and CL's.



I agree she is lovely however i think she is putting in some major effort trying not to flash herself to the photogs


----------



## bobobob

Christina Aguilera credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Ellen Pompeo credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Tamala Jones


----------



## bobobob

Ashley Madekwe


----------



## Louboufan

bobobob said:


> Jada Pinkett Smith



Love the dress


----------



## crystalhowlett

bobobob said:
			
		

> Kerry Washington credit: zimbio



 &#10084;&#10084;&#10084; love it.  Love her hair and dress. She's awesome!! Scandal is my $h!+!!!

Jada is always perfect.  (dress everyday like u r meeting your worst enemy)


----------



## pquiles

maryelle said:


> i was talking about that photo of Lindsay Lohan lol



Oh... oopsy, my bad


----------



## icecreamom

bobobob said:
			
		

> Robert Downey Jr. credit: zimbio



I just looooove this man!


----------



## Christchrist

icecreamom said:
			
		

> I just looooove this man!



Amen


----------



## coolscan58

Estella Warren


----------



## 318Platinum

coolscan58 said:
			
		

> Estella Warren



What is that? I've never seen any Daffs in that print! Isn't that supposed to be a Daff? Could be new, though, so......?


----------



## bobobob

Coco Austin


----------



## bobobob

Carmen Electra


----------



## bobobob

Tinie Tempah credit: zimbio


----------



## crystalhowlett

bobobob said:
			
		

> Coco Austin



 Almost put together.  I love Coco but she is a bit tacky with her style.


----------



## bobobob

Juno Temple credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Thandie Newton credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Marion Cotillard credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Sienna Miller credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Dita Von Teese credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Minka Kelly credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kristin Davis credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Emma Roberts credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Jenny Lewis credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Frankie Sandford


----------



## GoGlam

bobobob said:
			
		

> Minka Kelly credit: zimbio



When I look at this, all I see are kankles!


----------



## mizcolon73

bobobob said:


> Jada Pinkett Smith



HAWT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bobobob

Kesley Chow credit: justjared


----------



## rock_girl

318Platinum said:


> Love the black patent piggie!! In other news, I am head over heels in love with Seth MacFarlane!! Please don't judge me! OMG, he's sooooooo adorable! I really wish I could find this pigalle in my size! :-/



I  Seth too!  He is so debonair  yet modern, and he can sing too!!


----------



## texas87

GoGlam said:
			
		

> When I look at this, all I see are kankles!



Umm minka Kelly absolutely doesn't have cankles she's such a tiny cute girl


----------



## bobobob

Karolina Kurkova credit: celebrity-gossip


----------



## needloub

bobobob said:


> Jada Pinkett Smith



I love this whole ensemble!  Just so chic!


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Lopez credit: justjared


----------



## JL988

Golden Globes


----------



## bobobob

Olivia Munn credit: justjared


----------



## 318Platinum

JL988 said:
			
		

> Golden Globes



Heidi has been wearing quite a bit of Alexandre Vauthier Haute Couture pieces lately!! Fabulous!! Is Halle wearing Versace? She can do no wrong! That body!!!!! Love the piggies/piggie styles with these gowns!!!


----------



## carlinha

wow looking back at least 5 pages... i see a preponderance of pointy toed ladylike pumps without platforms a la pigalle style...

could it be??!?!

could platforms be out?!?!?!


----------



## GoGlam

carlinha said:
			
		

> wow looking back at least 5 pages... i see a preponderance of pointy toed ladylike pumps without platforms a la pigalle style...
> 
> could it be??!?!
> 
> could platforms be out?!?!?!



I don't think "out" exists too much anymore.  People are following their own fashion compasses in most cities. The shorter girls won't stop wearing platforms


----------



## texas87

carlinha said:


> wow looking back at least 5 pages... i see a preponderance of pointy toed ladylike pumps without platforms a la pigalle style...
> 
> could it be??!?!
> 
> could platforms be out?!?!?!




nooooooo it cant be how will us shorter girls make it lol!


----------



## legaldiva

carlinha said:


> wow looking back at least 5 pages... i see a preponderance of pointy toed ladylike pumps without platforms a la pigalle style...
> 
> could it be??!?!
> 
> could platforms be out?!?!?!



I agree with the poster who said platforms probably won't ever be totally "out," but I got an email from NM last week that featured "the return of the single sole shoes."

I'm really pleased to see these becoming more popular again.  Very ladylike!


----------



## gfairenoughh

GoGlam said:


> I don't think "out" exists too much anymore.  People are following their own fashion compasses in most cities. The shorter girls won't stop wearing platforms



And tall girls wont stop either!


----------



## babysweetums

gfairenoughh said:


> and tall girls wont stop either!



yuuup!


----------



## bobobob

318Platinum said:


> Heidi has been wearing quite a bit of Alexandre Vauthier Haute Couture pieces lately!! Fabulous!! Is Halle wearing Versace? She can do no wrong! That body!!!!! Love the piggies/piggie styles with these gowns!!!


----------



## bobobob

Julie Bowen credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Emilia Clarke credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Andie MacDowell


----------



## JL988

Nicki Minaj in the Lady Daf


----------



## hermosa_vogue

bobobob said:


> Julie Bowen credit: zimbio



There is so much I love about this


----------



## Christchrist

318Platinum said:
			
		

> Heidi has been wearing quite a bit of Alexandre Vauthier Haute Couture pieces lately!! Fabulous!! Is Halle wearing Versace? She can do no wrong! That body!!!!! Love the piggies/piggie styles with these gowns!!!



I second that


----------



## 318Platinum

JL988 said:
			
		

> Nicki Minaj in the Lady Daf



Really hate I passed on these. I was in love with that HL dress the moment I first saw it a couple months ago, and as much as I dislike EVERYTHING Nicki, I'm loving this complete look!! ;-D


----------



## gfairenoughh

Dita


----------



## gfairenoughh

JL988 said:


> Nicki Minaj in the Lady Daf



Onika is giving me errrthang and more!


----------



## nillacobain

gfairenoughh said:


> Dita



Love the coat!


----------



## nillacobain

bobobob said:


> Jenny Lewis credit: zimbio



Are Finzi Pigalle being reissued or she's just wearing an oldie?!


----------



## bobobob

Uma Thurman


----------



## LizzielovesCL

gfairenoughh said:


> Dita



Dita, fabulous as usual!


----------



## honeybunch

carlinha said:


> wow looking back at least 5 pages... i see a preponderance of pointy toed ladylike pumps without platforms a la pigalle style...
> 
> could it be??!?!
> 
> could platforms be out?!?!?!



I've noticed this too lately.


----------



## bobobob

Kourtney Kardashian credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Williams credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Megan Fox


----------



## bobobob

Emma Roberts credit: zimbio


----------



## Flip88

bobobob said:


> Jennifer Williams credit: zimbio



Fur and exotics .... perfect 

Melania ***** (pic is 6 months old)


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Lawrence credit: zimbio


----------



## gfairenoughh

Vanessa Bryant


----------



## bobobob

Karina Smirnoff contactmusic


----------



## GoGlam

gfairenoughh said:
			
		

> Vanessa Bryant



Women who wear fur coats and pair it with open-toed sandals look so stupid


----------



## AEGIS

GoGlam said:


> Women who wear fur coats and pair it with open-toed sandals look so stupid





lol i never noticed but you're right. it makes no sense.


----------



## Flip88

gfairenoughh said:


> Vanessa Bryant



I love her coat, which I have posted on another thread too. I actually have no issue with the combo but I cannot take to the sandals I must confess. Im probably in the minority but I just don't.


----------



## bobobob

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## wannaprada

Flip88 said:
			
		

> I love her coat, which I have posted on another thread too. I actually have no issue with the combo but I cannot take to the sandals I must confess. Im probably in the minority but I just don't.



I agree Flip. I don't think wearing the two together is wrong, I just don't like the shoes she's wearing.


----------



## AquaBelle

bobobob said:


> Tamara Ecclestone


There is something i like about this look


----------



## martinaa

bobobob said:


> Tamara Ecclestone



Most time I don't like what she wears. But here is an outfit on her what I really like.


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Emma's dress IMO does not fit her well!


----------



## AquaBelle

Lilly Ghalichi 

http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?q=lilly+ghalichi+damir+k&um=1&hl=en&tbo=d&biw=1277&bih=610&tbm=isch&tbnid=hCbwc5oVpJZL1M:&imgrefurl=http://www.facebook.com/OfficialLillyGhalichi&docid=pWLPCAy0CbluZM&imgurl=http://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/s720x720/321469_486365794743679_1106565945_n.jpg&w=720&h=480&ei=Jdn2UJT4AtSp0AWxs4HQDA&zoom=1&iact=rc&dur=277&sig=101504056947537960693&page=1&tbnh=139&tbnw=224&start=0&ndsp=24&ved=1t:429,r:1,s:0,i:84&tx=125&ty=34


----------



## bobobob

Kate Moss credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Amy Childs credit: zimbio


----------



## 318Platinum

Flip88 said:


> Fur and exotics .... perfect
> 
> Melania ***** (pic is 6 months old)



Is this 140, because it looks awful tall?


----------



## Ms.parker123

Tamara looks great


----------



## Flip88

318Platinum said:


> Is this 140, because it looks awful tall?



I think so yes


----------



## 318Platinum

Flip88 said:


> I think so yes



No wonder I love it so much!! ;-P


----------



## Flip88

Caterina Murino attending the Flight Paris premiere at the Cinema Gaumont Marignan in Paris, France. 

Zimbio


----------



## Flip88

Petra van Bremen, Berlin


----------



## PatsyCline

Amber Heard at a film premiere


----------



## PatsyCline

Flor de Maria Rivera from her website www.flordemariafashion.com


----------



## PatsyCline

Katharine McPhee @ 2012 Golden Globes


----------



## PatsyCline

Natasha Giggs out on the town


----------



## PatsyCline

Nini from http://ninistyle.net


----------



## PatsyCline

Serena Williams @ David Letterman


----------



## hermosa_vogue

PatsyCline said:


> Katharine McPhee @ 2012 Golden Globes



What is this style?  Platform looks too high to be a Filo but toebox isn't quite pointed like a Piggie


----------



## AEGIS

hermosa_vogue said:


> What is this style?  Platform looks too high to be a Filo but toebox isn't quite pointed like a Piggie



Alti


----------



## PatsyCline

AEGIS said:


> Alti



I wish CL would re-introduce the Alti 160 again. I have the black spike version.


----------



## JessieG

PatsyCline said:
			
		

> Flor de Maria Rivera from her website www.flordemariafashion.com



Those daffs look great!


----------



## nillacobain

PatsyCline said:


> I wish CL would re-introduce the Alti 160 again. I have the black spike version.



I agree. They def are one of the best CL style ever made!


----------



## bobobob

Evelyn Lozada


----------



## bobobob

Renee Zellweger credit: zimbio


----------



## Christchrist

bobobob said:
			
		

> Renee Zellweger credit: zimbio



Gap! She looks like she is in her tippie toes


----------



## bobobob

Lauren Conrad credit: zimbio


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

bobobob said:
			
		

> Lauren Conrad credit: zimbio



So cute


----------



## 318Platinum

bobobob said:


> Evelyn Lozada



I see photos upon photos of the statdust booty, but NEVER actually on anyone!! This irks me!! I want to see how it looks on!


----------



## texas87

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> So cute



agreed i love LC!


----------



## bobobob

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Mel B


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Hudson credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Mel B


----------



## maryelle

bobobob said:


> Mel B



woah she chooses to wear those to the airport??


----------



## 318Platinum

bobobob said:


> Mel B



Wow, for some reason, these look stupid on her. "I feel weird saying that, but she's not making me want to go out and buy them!"


----------



## DariaD

318Platinum said:


> Wow, for some reason, these look stupid on her. "I feel weird saying that, but she's not making me want to go out and buy them!"



I feel the same way!
Maybe it because she's wearing those with skinny jeggings? So many tights surfaces make her legs look like sausages :S


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## hermosa_vogue

318Platinum said:


> Wow, for some reason, these look stupid on her. "I feel weird saying that, but she's not making me want to go out and buy them!"



I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## 91coucou

Stunning Kendall Jenner!


----------



## bobobob

Hilary Duff


----------



## indypup

91coucou said:


> Stunning Kendall Jenner!



Her nude Clichys...


----------



## 91coucou

indypup said:


> Her nude Clichys...


Yeah.. these are just amazing!


----------



## bobobob

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## cl-pig

bobobob said:


> Uma Thurman



which style is uma wearing?. is it _ever _or _twistochat_?


----------



## bobobob

Adrienne Maloof


----------



## Nolia

91coucou said:


> Stunning Kendall Jenner!



She's gorgeous!  I love that white/black pants with daff booty look!


----------



## expensive shoes

What style is khloe wearing?


----------



## bobobob

expensive shoes said:


> What style is khloe wearing?



Pigalle


----------



## bobobob

Tara Reid


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Biel credit: celebrity-gossip


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Alba


----------



## GoGlam

91coucou said:
			
		

> Stunning Kendall Jenner!



Her body is beyond amazing! Kylie lost weight


----------



## cts900

91coucou said:


> Stunning Kendall Jenner!



I _adore_ how worn her soles are in the first picture.


----------



## bobobob

Naomi Watts credit: celebrity-gossip


----------



## expensive shoes

bobobob said:


> Pigalle



I knew that part, I just thought it would be called something different cause of the mesh, like the plato


----------



## BagBragger

bobobob said:
			
		

> Tara Reid



Her toes are awful!


----------



## grtlegs

cl-pig said:


> which style is uma wearing?. is it ever or twistochat?



I think it is the older hai sling 100's


----------



## 318Platinum

expensive shoes said:


> I knew that part, I just thought it would be called something different cause of the mesh, like the plato



The name is "Pigrasielle". Not sure if my spelling is correct, though. Lol


----------



## expensive shoes

318Platinum said:


> The name is "Pigrasielle". Not sure if my spelling is correct, though. Lol



Lol, doesnt matter, thanks alot, I need this shoe! And I said no more black!


----------



## 318Platinum

expensive shoes said:


> Lol, doesnt matter, thanks alot, I need this shoe! And I said no more black!



I know, right? I told my DH if I get this, it doesn't count as a black Pigalle patent, so I still want it
! ;-P


----------



## expensive shoes

318Platinum said:


> I know, right? I told my DH if I get this, it doesn't count as a black Pigalle patent, so I still want it
> ! ;-P


Im so jealous, I cant tell my husband about this, we are SUPPOSED to be saving money   (i dont even know the price, have to get a seperate account)


----------



## PatsyCline

Carrie LaChance


----------



## 318Platinum

expensive shoes said:


> Im so jealous, I cant tell my husband about this, we are SUPPOSED to be saving money   (i dont even know the price, have to get a seperate account)



Lol, don't be, I am on a ban myself (in a way) but he knows what I want. ;-D the classics, I can either get now or just wait later on to get. The Pigrasielle is $795, which is very unexpected to me and I think is a bit too high, in my opinion. I'm on the fence. I've seen a black patent, and a black suede, if i'm not mistaken.


----------



## bobobob

Paula Abdul credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Holly Valance


----------



## gfairenoughh

bobobob said:


> Tara Reid



OMG! her toes are hecka coming out! eeeek


----------



## soleilbrun

91coucou said:


> Stunning Kendall Jenner!





bobobob said:


> Khloe Kardashian



Apparently their mother only makes pretty babies!


----------



## wannaprada

318Platinum said:
			
		

> Lol, don't be, I am on a ban myself (in a way) but he knows what I want. ;-D the classics, I can either get now or just wait later on to get. The Pigrasielle is $795, which is very unexpected to me and I think is a bit too high, in my opinion. I'm on the fence. I've seen a black patent, and a black suede, if i'm not mistaken.



318Platinum, who has them? I think I need these in my life!


----------



## 318Platinum

wannaprada said:


> 318Platinum, who has them? I think I need these in my life!



I dob't know of anyone of TPF that has them, but on IG, Stilett0meup has a pair, but still hasn't post a mod pic yet. I requested one, but I think her and others focus on all the negative comments more than the others.


----------



## wannaprada

318Platinum said:
			
		

> I dob't know of anyone of TPF that has them, but on IG, Stilett0meup has a pair, but still hasn't post a mod pic yet. I requested one, but I think her and others focus on all the negative comments more than the others.



No, I meant do you know which store has them? Sorry.  Or is this an older style?


----------



## cts900

PatsyCline said:


> Carrie LaChance



Who is this person?


----------



## 318Platinum

wannaprada said:


> No, I meant do you know which store has them? Sorry.  Or is this an older style?



Oh, sorry about that lol. I only know the boutiques that will receive my size, which is E-Comm and Los Angeles. I was told the ETA is anytime between now and maybe late March-Mid April. Good luck. Hope this helps.


----------



## cl-pig

French singer Shy'm


----------



## cl-pig

Holly Valance (Candy)


----------



## expensive shoes

318Platinum said:


> Lol, don't be, I am on a ban myself (in a way) but he knows what I want. ;-D the classics, I can either get now or just wait later on to get. The Pigrasielle is $795, which is very unexpected to me and I think is a bit too high, in my opinion. I'm on the fence. I've seen a black patent, and a black suede, if i'm not mistaken.



Black patent? I havent seen that, hmmm, I think $795 is a ok price I guess, idk, I wanted a classic too, the nude plato, then I seen these, now you have me second guessing, because I need classics too and I cant have everything, but he doesnt know what I want, cause if he knew he would be eyeing our account closely


----------



## indypup

cts900 said:


> Who is this person?



I Googled her and discovered that she is a "supermodel, actress and entrepreneur" but she's not on IMDB...   Beyond that, I have no clue!


----------



## bobobob

French actress Anna Mouglalis credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Dita Von Teese credit: celebrity-gossip


----------



## bobobob

Hailee Steinfeld  credit: zimbio


----------



## cts900

indypup said:


> I Googled her and discovered that she is a "supermodel, actress and entrepreneur" but she's not on IMDB...   Beyond that, I have no clue!



Fancy... 

Thanks, *indy*!


----------



## jhs216

bobobob said:


> Dita Von Teese credit: celebrity-gossip


Is Dita wearing little socks or is that the style of the Louboutin toward the back?


----------



## heida

bobobob said:


> Dita Von Teese credit: celebrity-gossip



She is so fab !!


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Lopez credit: zimbio


----------



## texas87

bobobob said:


> Jennifer Lopez credit: zimbio



omg she looks amazeballs!


----------



## crystalhowlett

jhs216 said:
			
		

> Is Dita wearing little socks or is that the style of the Louboutin toward the back?



Looks like sheer footys .


----------



## jhs216

crystalhowlett said:


> Looks like sheer footys .


Ok, I didn't know if it was the styling or part of the actual shoe. Thanks


----------



## ShopaholicPiggy

bobobob said:
			
		

> Dita Von Teese credit: celebrity-gossip



This woman is always so well put together


----------



## ShopaholicPiggy

bobobob said:
			
		

> Jennifer Lopez credit: zimbio



She looks great but this is one of those outfit one looks back thinking what the hell was I thinking!


----------



## needloub

ShopaholicPiggy said:


> She looks great but this is one of those outfit one looks back thinking what the hell was I thinking!



I have to agree...something about those over the knee boots...  Beautiful on their own, yes, but just not with that outfit.


----------



## crystalhowlett

ShopaholicPiggy said:
			
		

> She looks great but this is one of those outfit one looks back thinking what the hell was I thinking!



It was Laundry day, LOL. No I agree so many options and we choose this queen of cougar town get up.


----------



## bobobob

Eva Longoria credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Emmy Rossum credit: justjared


----------



## heychar

crystalhowlett said:


> It was Laundry day, LOL. No I agree so many options and *we choose this queen of cougar town get up.*



:lolots:


----------



## nillacobain

bobobob said:


> Emmy Rossum credit: justjared



Beautiful dress!


----------



## texas87

needloub said:


> I have to agree...something about those over the knee boots...  Beautiful on their own, yes, but just not with that outfit.



I think she looks awesome...yeah its risque but come on...over the knee boots always are no matter what outfit you wear them with!


----------



## bobobob

Emmy Rossum credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Liz Hurley


----------



## needloub

texas87 said:


> I think she looks awesome...yeah its risque but come on...over the knee boots always are no matter what outfit you wear them with!



I like her boots more than her outfit...I just don't like the combo...trying to hard when she doesn't have to.


----------



## AEGIS

Christchrist said:


> Gap! She looks like she is in her tippie toes




ugh mine look like that. bleh...think i need to get rid of them and get a smaller size. bleh


----------



## Christchrist

AEGIS said:


> ugh mine look like that. bleh...think i need to get rid of them and get a smaller size. bleh



Really? Let me see


----------



## bobobob

Lilly Ghalichi


----------



## bobobob

Katy Perry credit: zimbio


----------



## indypup

bobobob said:


> Lilly Ghalichi



Nice shoes, but... I just don't see how she could actually be healthy at that size.  She looks like she could snap in half at any moment!!!


----------



## crystalhowlett

indypup said:
			
		

> Nice shoes, but... I just don't see how she could actually be healthy at that size.  She looks like she could snap in half at any moment!!!



Haha!! I think it's the oversized hair and tata's that make her look like a twig. She is very thin still (Skelton like)


----------



## Christchrist

bobobob said:


> Lilly Ghalichi



She is gross


----------



## soleilbrun

bobobob said:


> Lilly Ghalichi



How does she manage to stay upright? She's so skinny/tiny and her breasts are not.


----------



## bobobob

Dita Von Teese  credit : justjared


----------



## CallMeSteph

I was on the Hermes forum and saw these pictures. Eva Longoria, I think they're VPs?

img.purseforum.com/attachments/premier-designers/hermes/2035432d1359048239-stars-public-figures-and-their-hermes-eva-012313-5-.jpg

img.purseforum.com/attachments/premier-designers/hermes/2035433d1359048239-stars-public-figures-and-their-hermes-eva-012313-3-.jpg

**Sorry I tried to attach the pictures from the other forum but they're not showing up. They only show up as links


----------



## coolscan58

Cheryl Cole


----------



## gfairenoughh

Christchrist said:


> She is gross


----------



## nillacobain

bobobob said:


> Dita Von Teese  credit : justjared


----------



## coolscan58

Jennifer Morrison


----------



## bobobob

Rita Ora  credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Taylor Swift  credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Christa B. Allen  credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Rihanna  credit: justjared


----------



## GoGlam

bobobob said:
			
		

> Rita Ora  credit: zimbio



Ew


----------



## bobobob

Holly Madison  credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Coco Austin  credit: zimbio


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

bobobob said:


> Christa B. Allen  credit: zimbio


Almost bought these but glad I didnt after seeing this photo.


----------



## bobobob

Katy Perry  credit: celebrity-gossip


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

bobobob said:


> Holly Madison  credit: zimbio



Thats a big ol' bump!


----------



## AquaBelle

bobobob said:


> Holly Madison  credit: zimbio


theres something i really like about holly


----------



## Nolia

bobobob said:


> Rihanna  credit: justjared



Beautiful.  I didn't really like the Duvette but Rihanna always makes me second guess myself.  I love the ankle cuffs she paired with it.  Can someone ID these?


----------



## needloub

bobobob said:


> Taylor Swift  credit: zimbio



What is this pair called?  I really like them!


----------



## bobobob

needloub said:


> What is this pair called?  I really like them!



Dufoura


----------



## bobobob

Teresa Palmer  credit: justjared


----------



## chilecorona

bobobob said:


> Teresa Palmer  credit: justjared



Ok so they're not awful but . . . what would one wear them with other than white or taupe?


----------



## chilecorona

bobobob said:


> dita von teese  credit : Justjared


stunning as always


----------



## coolscan58

Nicky Hilton


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## crystalhowlett

chilecorona said:
			
		

> Ok so they're not awful but . . . what would one wear them with other than white or taupe?



Black, hunter green navy pewter plume dark colors or even bright neon colors.


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

bobobob said:


> Jennifer Lopez



I love this


----------



## chilecorona

crystalhowlett said:


> Black, hunter green navy pewter plume dark colors or even bright neon colors.



Meh, they're just not my style. Taylor looks cute though.


----------



## nillacobain

bobobob said:


> Holly Madison  credit: zimbio



She looks so cute pregnant!


----------



## needloub

bobobob said:


> Dufoura



Thanks, I really like them!


----------



## lillyn79

bobobob said:


> Lilly Ghalichi


Her look is so ridiculous. Too much hair, too much boobs, too much dress, the shoes look huge on her skinny boney legs.


----------



## leana01

Christchrist said:


> She is gross



Agreed!


----------



## DaisyV

cts900 said:


> I _adore_ how worn her soles are in the first picture.



I second that


----------



## coolscan58

Shy'm: credit - zimbio


----------



## gfairenoughh

coolscan58 said:


> shy'm: Credit - zimbio



daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnngggggggggg


----------



## bobobob

Anne Hathaway  credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Katy Perry  credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Monica Bellucci  credit: gettyimages


----------



## bobobob

Helen Flanaghan  credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Eva Longoria


----------



## bobobob

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## bobobob

Rita Ora credit: sandrarose


----------



## needloub

crystalhowlett said:


> Black, hunter green navy pewter plume dark colors or even bright neon colors.


----------



## cl-pig

Bollywood Actress Deepika Padukone at a movie premier. Dress by VB


----------



## AEGIS

bobobob said:


> Taylor Swift  credit: zimbio





she's really changing her style


----------



## nillacobain

bobobob said:


> Katy Perry  credit: zimbio



Loving her style lately!


----------



## expensive shoes

What style shoe is shy'm wearing? I love that style, but um, her outfit is horrendous


----------



## indypup

expensive shoes said:


> What style shoe is shy'm wearing? I love that style, but um, her outfit is horrendous


Looks like Maudissima


----------



## expensive shoes

indypup said:


> Looks like Maudissima



Thanks


----------



## bobobob

Elisabeth Moss  credit: zimbio


----------



## bling*lover

bobobob said:


> Anne Hathaway  credit: zimbio



I seriously hope she lets her hair grow long again. I don't like her with the short hair!


----------



## bobobob

Katie Aselton  credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Elize du Toit  credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Julianna Margulies  credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Victoria Beckham


----------



## needloub

bling*lover said:


> I seriously hope she lets her hair grow long again. I don't like her with the short hair!



Really?  She has such a beautiful face...she can pull it off!


----------



## crystalhowlett

needloub said:
			
		

> Really?  She has such a beautiful face...she can pull it off!



I agree.  And she is growing it Out like a women not a lame as with extensions cause her hair rules her life.  It's liberating!!!


----------



## CallMeSteph

bobobob said:


> Victoria Beckham



Why does she always hold her non-clutch bags like this? It looks so odd.. But she always looks amazing regardless. I wish I could look as polished as her when I'm out and about with the kids..


----------



## bling*lover

needloub said:


> Really?  She has such a beautiful face...she can pull it off!





crystalhowlett said:


> I agree.  And she is growing it Out like a women not a lame as with extensions cause her hair rules her life.  It's liberating!!!



I still think she looks beautiful, and yes she pulls the look off much better than some people, I just prefer her with the longer wavier hair!


----------



## bobobob

Catherine Zeta-Jones


----------



## bobobob

Adrienne Bailon  credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Dita Von Teese


----------



## crystalhowlett

bobobob said:
			
		

> Dita Von Teese



Wow she is amazing !!!!

Oh my goodness. Must I strass the whole shoe!!! Thinking thinking


----------



## bobobob

Bar Refaeli


----------



## bobobob

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## akillian24

bobobob said:


> Taylor Swift  credit: zimbio



She made those look GOOD.  Nicely done!


----------



## 9distelle

Rosanna Davison


----------



## 9distelle

Natalia Jimenez


----------



## bobobob

bobobob said:


> Tamara Ecclestone



more pictures credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Tara Reid


----------



## bobobob

Frankie Sandford  credit: zimbio


----------



## poppyseed

9distelle said:


> Natalia Jimenez



Love this dress!


----------



## 91coucou

Lovely Scarlett Johansson


----------



## 91coucou

Jessica Alba


----------



## babyzebra77

bobobob said:


> Kylie Minogue credit: gettyimages



LOVE!


----------



## bobobob

Eva Herzigova


----------



## bobobob

Lindsay Lohan  credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Frankie Sandford credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kerry Washington credit: celebrity-gossip


----------



## soleilbrun

CallMeSteph said:


> Why does she always hold her non-clutch bags like this? It looks so odd.. But she always looks amazing regardless. I wish I could look as polished as her when I'm out and about with the kids..




I was thinking the same thing. It would be so much easier to hold it by the straps but that why she is VB fabulous and I'm not.


----------



## JessieG

bobobob said:


> Kerry Washington credit: celebrity-gossip



Love these...anyone know what they're called or where they're avail..?


----------



## needloub

bobobob said:


> Frankie Sandford credit: zimbio



She is the reason I cut my hair short!


----------



## bobobob

Eva Longoria


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

bobobob said:


> Kerry Washington credit: celebrity-gossip



I would LOVE to see the pic of her navigating that grill.


----------



## bobobob

Kerry Washington  credit: zimbio


----------



## crystalhowlett

bobobob said:
			
		

> Kerry Washington  credit: zimbio



Too cute!! Who dresses her, I wonder???


----------



## cl-pig

Kijafa Vick, wife of Micheal-an NFL Football player


----------



## bobobob

Mexican singer and actress Belinda Schüll  credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Agyness Deyn


----------



## hermosa_vogue

bobobob said:


> Kerry Washington  credit: zimbio



Oooh what colour are the Piggies?


----------



## 8seventeen19

hermosa_vogue said:


> Oooh what colour are the Piggies?


I don't think they're Pigalles. I believe they're the 'elusive in my size' (looking at your siggy, yours too! ) Decollete 554 in Caraibes watersnake. I really, really hope some of, or at least one of the dept stores order this style/color/skin.


----------



## bobobob

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## bobobob

Australian model Megan Gale credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## bobobob

Victoria Beckham


----------



## bobobob

Carrie Genzel credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Joanna Krupa


----------



## crystalhowlett

bobobob said:
			
		

> Agyness Deyn



Nice!!  Info on these?


----------



## Flip88

bobobob said:


> Victoria Beckham



She CAN do casual after all!


----------



## bobobob

crystalhowlett said:


> Nice!!  Info on these?



It's called Corbeau and is available on saks.com


----------



## nillacobain

bobobob said:


> Victoria Beckham



Isn't she freezing w/o a coat?!


----------



## bobobob

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## Nolia

bobobob said:


> Miranda Kerr



I don't think that's Miranda?


----------



## GoGlam

Nolia said:
			
		

> I don't think that's Miranda?



It's Ashlee Simpson


----------



## 91coucou

Kendall Jenner


----------



## 91coucou

Kate Mara


----------



## CallMeSteph

bobobob said:


> Ashlee Simpson



It might be just the angle, but are those shoes too big on her? Look at the heel on the right foot..


----------



## bobobob

Jenny McCarthy


----------



## bobobob

Heidi Klum


----------



## bobobob

Sofia Vergara credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Candice Swanepoel


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

bobobob said:


> Victoria Beckham



She looks happy to be back in London ..........


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

bobobob said:


> Joanna Krupa



Love these, nice to see an older style. *hunts for fetilo*


----------



## 91coucou

Rachel McAdams


----------



## dfry

Jessica Alba in Christian Louboutin Vampanodo 100 satin and suede sandals.


----------



## AEGIS

bobobob said:


> Agyness Deyn





the un bout is not cute in flat form imo


----------



## AEGIS

bobobob said:


> Tara Reid




how is Tara Reid affording relatively new Louboutins?


----------



## AEGIS

CallMeSteph said:


> Why does she always hold her non-clutch bags like this? It looks so odd.. But she always looks amazing regardless. I wish I could look as polished as her when I'm out and about with the kids..



bc she's weird...i think it looks rather dumb...


----------



## Christchrist

dfry said:


> Jessica Alba in Christian Louboutin Vampanodo 100 satin and suede sandals.



Love the vamps. Woohoo


----------



## bobobob

Eva Longoria


----------



## bobobob

Anna Gunn  credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kerry Washington  credit: zimbio


----------



## chilecorona

Christchrist said:


> Love the vamps. Woohoo



Me too and me two!


----------



## coolscan58

Hayden Panettiere credit: zimbio


----------



## coolscan58

Sofia Vergara credit: zimbio


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

bobobob said:


> Khloe Kardashian


Are these the Pigrasielle?  I wanted these, but this photo doesn't look as I have expected.  Mulling over em.


----------



## dfry

Jessica Chastain in Louboutin heels for W Magazine.
Credit: wmagazine


----------



## bobobob

La La Anthony


----------



## bobobob

Halle Berry credit: zimbio


----------



## coolscan58

Candice Swanepoel - credit:zimbio


----------



## coolscan58

Heidi Klum - credit: zimbio


----------



## expensive shoes

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Are these the Pigrasielle?  I wanted these, but this photo doesn't look as I have expected.  Mulling over em.



I said the same thing to myself! I called and was put on the wait list, I got a good look at khloe's feet and said nevermind


----------



## bobobob

Naomi Watts


----------



## bobobob

Victoria Beckham


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Chastain credit: celebrity-gossip


----------



## indypup

bobobob said:


> Naomi Watts



I am absolutely in love with this style!  Actually, I think I'm loving all of the Paulinas!!!


----------



## coolscan58

Aisleyne Horgan-Wallace - credit:zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Chastain  credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Naomi Watts credit: zimbio


----------



## cl-pig

bobobob said:


> Naomi Watts credit: zimbio



That last one set of Naomi tripped me up too. When I saw the closeup, the back bit in red gives the illusion the sole is also red


----------



## dfry

Mila Kunis wearing Louboutin pumps in March 2013 InStyle Magazine
Credit: backseatstylers


----------



## dfry

Dakota Fanning wearing one Louboutin shoe in March 2013 Glamour Magazine.


----------



## dfry

Naomi Campbell wearing Louboutin shoes
Credit:  becauseiamfabulous


----------



## hermosa_vogue

dfry said:


> Naomi Campbell wearing Louboutin shoes
> Credit:  becauseiamfabulous



Did she just step out of the 90s?


----------



## bobobob

Mischa Barton


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian


----------



## nillacobain

^Those are nice in nude patent. Is it a new release?


----------



## anniethecat

nillacobain said:


> ^Those are nice in nude patent. Is it a new release?



Custom made for her.


----------



## nillacobain

anniethecat said:


> Custom made for her.



Thank you.  
They're very nice!


----------



## anniethecat

nillacobain said:


> Thank you.
> They're very nice!




You're welcome.  I really like them too, when I first saw them I was hoping they were going to be a new colorway.


----------



## bobobob

Mel B


----------



## bobobob

Sophia Bush  credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Tiffani Thiessen  credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Jenny McCarthy


----------



## bobobob

Mel B credit: zimbio


----------



## 318Platinum

bobobob said:


> Mel B



Awful! Those boots are terrible! She should have just worn daf bootys or just a regular daff.


----------



## nillacobain

318platinum said:


> awful! Those boots are terrible! She should have just worn daf bootys or just a regular daff.



ita


----------



## Christchrist

bobobob said:


> Mel B



This looks horrible


----------



## Christchrist

318Platinum said:


> Awful! Those boots are terrible! She should have just worn daf bootys or just a regular daff.



Amen diva


----------



## bobobob

Heidi Klum


----------



## bobobob

Lori Loughlin  credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kylie Jenner


----------



## akillian24

bobobob said:


> Kylie Jenner



Are those 100s?


----------



## crystalhowlett

bobobob said:
			
		

> Mel B



OMG stop it already. We know u spent a lot on them and u will wear your monies worth. But please please stop. They look horrible and what did u think this get up looked like before u left the flat?


----------



## crystalhowlett

bobobob said:
			
		

> Kylie Jenner



R those KK borrowed. Custom customer. Hahaha!!


----------



## chilecorona

anniethecat said:


> You're welcome.  I really like them too, when I first saw them I was hoping they were going to be a new colorway.



She has an eBay store so you never know


----------



## bobobob

Kendall and Kylie Jenner


----------



## bobobob

Kelly Osbourne  credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Jillian Michaels  credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Toni Braxton credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Gabby Douglas  credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## bobobob

Mila Klunis


----------



## poppyseed

bobobob said:


> Mila Klunis



I love her!


----------



## bobobob

Kendall Jenner


----------



## crystalhowlett

bobobob said:
			
		

> Gabby Douglas  credit: zimbio



America's golden sweetheart!


----------



## mrl1005

poppyseed said:


> I love her!



Me too!!!!! Not only is she gorgeous, but she seems like someone who is so down to earth. I read an interview with her once and she said that she loves reading tabloids because she finds out info about herself...one day she was pregnant and the very next day she was anorexic.


----------



## Nolia

bobobob said:


> Mila Klunis



Incredible.  Love the entre look.


----------



## bobobob

Emma Heming


----------



## bobobob

Kendall and Kylie Jenner


----------



## bobobob

Rita Ora credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Mila Kunis


----------



## CallMeSteph

bobobob said:


> Mila Kunis



I love her look in this picture too! She's so beautiful and seems so nice!


----------



## crystalhowlett

bobobob said:
			
		

> Rita Ora credit: zimbio



Don't lose a shoe. Look way too big. R they the batignolles as well?


----------



## hermosa_vogue

crystalhowlett said:


> Don't lose a shoe. Look way too big. R they the batignolles as well?



I think they are


----------



## maryelle

bobobob said:


> Kendall and Kylie Jenner



i try not to patronize them, but i have to praise their outfits for The View. so sophisticated.


----------



## bobobob

Holly Candy credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Heidi Klum


----------



## bobobob

Geri Halliwell


----------



## bobobob

Kelly Brook


----------



## bobobob

LeAnn Rimes  credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Sarah Jessica Parker -Vertige


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

bobobob said:


> Sarah Jessica Parker -Vertige



I LOVE this. Fashion dahling


----------



## poppyseed

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> I LOVE this. Fashion dahling



Totally agree!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

crystalhowlett said:


> Don't lose a shoe. Look way too big. R they the batignolles as well?



Lol!! I so agree!


----------



## mlemee

bobobob said:


> Sarah Jessica Parker -Vertige



She looks Carrie amazing in those shoes!


----------



## nillacobain

bobobob said:


> Sarah Jessica Parker -Vertige



Love her!


----------



## dfry

Nieves Alvarez wearing Louboutin ankle boots
Credit:  redcarpet-fashionawards


----------



## cl-pig

Bollywood actress Sunny Leone


----------



## bobobob

Kendall Jenner credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Zhang Ziyi credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Kristin Chenoweth  credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Biel credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Roselyn Sanchez  credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Wendy Williams  credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Chastain


----------



## bobobob

Naomi Watts, Kerry Washington, and Jennifer Lopez


----------



## bobobob

Angelababy  credit: gettyimages


----------



## AquaBelle

bobobob said:


> Angelababy  credit: gettyimages


Does anyone know if this is a new colour for exagona, an old one or custom


----------



## hermosa_vogue

bobobob said:


> Naomi Watts



Anyone know what other colours the Angelique will come in?


----------



## LavenderIce

hermosa_vogue said:


> Anyone know what other colours the Angelique will come in?



I've only seen black and nude in one of the look books. Could be more.


----------



## JessieG

bobobob said:


> Sarah Jessica Parker -Vertige



Omg!!! LOVE....anyone have any info on these? Colour, price, avail at...? Pls pls pls..


----------



## chrispy

JessieG said:


> Omg!!! LOVE....anyone have any info on these? Colour, price, avail at...? Pls pls pls..



I second this.  I've been waiting for this style to show up on a celeb.  It looks great on Kerry Washington and SJP.  So far it's been seen in black and this neon pink/coral (which making me really rethink my no pink EVER rule; I'm a purple girl through and through. It's just so beautiful).  I'm dying for it to finally show up in store/online.


----------



## Nolia

bobobob said:


> Sarah Jessica Parker -Vertige



I like this a lot on an actual foot! I think it's the Pivichic? Does anyone know price and what colours it will be coming in?


----------



## 91coucou

Flawless Kendall Jenner


----------



## Nolia

91coucou said:


> Flawless Kendall Jenner



She's gorgeous!


----------



## nillacobain

AquaBelle said:


> Does anyone know if this is a new colour for exagona, an old one or custom



Can't zoom the pics but could they be these? http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...t-the-new-styles-739343-274.html#post23890000 (post # 4101)


----------



## cl-pig

Can't ID her from last night's pre-bafta party in London


----------



## bobobob

Gabrielle Union


----------



## needloub

LavenderIce said:


> I've only seen black and nude in one of the look books. *Could be more*.



Oh, I hope so...it's a gorgeous pair!!


----------



## icecreamom

bobobob said:


> Sarah Jessica Parker -Vertige



She looks so Bradshaw-Preston in that outfit! I loveeee


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Alexa Ray Joel  credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kylie Jenner credit: gettyimages


----------



## bobobob

Ciara credit: gettyimages


----------



## AquaBelle

nillacobain said:


> Can't zoom the pics but could they be these? http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...t-the-new-styles-739343-274.html#post23890000 (post # 4101)


thankyou!


----------



## bobobob

Hilary Duff credit: zimbio


----------



## Christchrist

bobobob said:


> Hilary Duff credit: zimbio



Love that flo


----------



## 318Platinum

bobobob said:


> Ciara credit: gettyimages



OMG OMG!!! I know I have the Daff in white patent, but these piggies........... OMG, I have to have these! So sexy.


----------



## Christchrist

318Platinum said:


> OMG OMG!!! I know I have the Daff in white patent, but these piggies........... OMG, I have to have these! So sexy.



Are they just white kid? I'm gonna snap if they are coming out cause I just custom ordered them


----------



## bobobob

Brooke Shields credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Katy Perry credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Nastia Liukin credits: zimbio


----------



## dfry

Neon Hitch


----------



## dfry

Zen Sevastyanova wearing Louboutins in Harpers Bazaar UK 
Credit fashiongonerogue


----------



## dfry

Helena Christensen wearing Louboutins in S Moda Magazine 
Credit fashiongonerogue


----------



## dfry

Jessica Biel in Elle US 
Credit fashiongonevrogue


----------



## coolscan58

Nicky Hilton - credit: zimbio


----------



## coolscan58

Ashanti


----------



## coolscan58

Debby Ryan


----------



## JessieG

bobobob said:


> Katy Perry credit: justjared



Omg...I'm dying here. I NEED those shoes. Hurry I and release them to us mere mortals already...!


----------



## JessieG

bobobob said:


> Nastia Liukin credits: zimbio



That colour....amazing! I'm obsessed


----------



## coolscan58

Nicole Richie - credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Trudie Styler  credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kayte Walsh  credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Alba


----------



## bobobob

Cher Lloyd  credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Olympian Carmelita Jeter  credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kylie Minogue  credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Zoe Saldana credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Biel credit: zimbio


----------



## coolscan58

Kelly Brook - credit: zimbio


----------



## coolscan58

Bonnie Wright


----------



## bobobob

Kelly Brook  credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Chloe Sims and Frankie Essex  credit: zimbio


----------



## LavenderIce

LeatherBoots said:


> I love these on Rihanna, they go beautifully with her skin tone! can someone remind me of their name?



Lucifer Bow.


----------



## bobobob

Angela Simmons credit: zimbio


----------



## GoGlam

bobobob said:
			
		

> Angela Simmons credit: zimbio



Wow she grew up! Has she had work done to her face?


----------



## bobobob

Carrie Keagan credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Khloe Kardashian credit: gettyimages


----------



## bobobob

Solange Knowles credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Brandi Glanville


----------



## bobobob

Olympian Allyson Felix credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Debby Ryan credit: justjaredjr


----------



## bobobob

Paris Hilton credit: bfanyc


----------



## bobobob

Taylor Swift  credit: justjared


----------



## Christchrist

bobobob said:


> Paris Hilton credit: bfanyc



Did she get boobs?


----------



## coolscan58

Katharine McPhee - credit: zimbio


----------



## mrl1005

bobobob said:


> Khloe Kardashian credit: gettyimages



Her legs look really thin and toned here. I try to pretend the kardashians don't exist so if this is common knowledge...please don't judge me on this question: are those the Daffs or weight loss?

CL note: LOVE the color of the Daffs this season. They're a must have for me.


----------



## dfry

Diplo wearing Louboutin shoes 
credit style.mtv.com


----------



## 318Platinum

bobobob said:


> Solange Knowles credit: zimbio



WOW! I love Solange, but she looks BAKED out of her mind here!!! All kinds of Diana Ross!


----------



## 318Platinum

bobobob said:


> Katy Perry credit: justjared



OMG, what are these? I need any and aLL intel about these immediately!!! Please!


----------



## bobobob

318Platinum said:


> OMG, what are these? I need any and aLL intel about these immediately!!! Please!



 Pivichic


----------



## 318Platinum

bobobob said:


> Pivichic



Thank you so much! Definitely gonna make some calls in a few hours about this one! Do you know the price?


----------



## bobobob

Kelly Clarkson credit: zimbio


----------



## dfry

Alessandra Ambrosio with Louboutin clutch


----------



## Christchrist

dfry said:


> Alessandra Ambrosio with Louboutin clutch



The Angelina leg lol


----------



## CallMeSteph

Christchrist said:


> Did she get boobs?



LOL that was my exact first thought when I saw that picture too!!!


----------



## coolscan58

Kelly Brook - credit: zimbio


----------



## coolscan58

Shay Mitchell


----------



## bobobob

Cheryl Burke  credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Ciara


----------



## bobobob

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## bobobob

Dita Von Teese


----------



## bobobob

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## 318Platinum

bobobob said:


> Tamara Ecclestone



Wow, what is going on here?


----------



## bobobob

Angelina Jolie


----------



## gfairenoughh

bobobob said:


> Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## needloub

bobobob said:


> Alessandra Ambrosio



There goes that Angelina leg again, *Christ*! :giggles:


----------



## SeeingRed

needloub said:


> There goes that Angelina leg again, *Christ*! :giggles:



Lol, I was thinking the same thing...


----------



## bobobob

Chloe Moretz  credit: zimbio


----------



## Christchrist

bobobob said:


> Angelina Jolie



She looks disgusting! A Boney sickly version of her former self


----------



## dfry

2 Chainz in Louboutin Mikaraja shoes 
Credit becauseiamfabulous


----------



## Christchrist

bobobob said:


> Tamara Ecclestone



She looks dirty


----------



## Christchrist

needloub said:


> There goes that Angelina leg again, Christ! :giggles:



Bahahahahahaha


----------



## Christchrist

dfry said:


> 2 Chainz in Louboutin Mikaraja shoes
> Credit becauseiamfabulous



Big old gap


----------



## Prada_Princess

Kelly Brook in a blue iris mink fur jacket and loubies 

London, credit Zimbio


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> She looks disgusting! A Boney sickly version of her former self


I actually think she still looks gorgeous.  She always had very slender arms and legs to begin with even when she was younger.  Her face just lost a lot of the baby fat?

If she is underweight, it might be something that cannot be helped.  I had a period of time where no matter how much I ate, even drank protein shakes with ice cream blended in twice a day, I just could not gain an ounce due to so much stress.

I looked up the internet like crazy looking for a way to gain weight to no avail because everything and anything that came up was all about losing weight, not gaining.  Now, not being able to gain was adding quite a bit of stress for me.


----------



## Christchrist

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I actually think she still looks gorgeous.  She always had very slender arms and legs to begin with even when she was younger.  Her face just lost a lot of the baby fat?
> 
> If she is underweight, it might be something that cannot be helped.  I had a period of time where no matter how much I ate, even drank protein shakes with ice cream blended in twice a day, I just could not gain an ounce due to so much stress.
> 
> I looked up the internet like crazy looking for a way to gain weight to no avail because everything and anything that came up was all about losing weight, not gaining.



Girl you look amazing. She looks underweight


----------



## bobobob

Cory Monteith  credit: zimbio


----------



## mrl1005

Christchrist said:


> She looks disgusting! A Boney sickly version of her former self



I was thinking the same thing. Even though many celebs are the super tiny and can look "good" still (I use this term loosely. Good def not meaning they're healthy or in normal bmi/weight/muscle mass range for their height). But, Angelina was sex in human form. Now...her iconic lips seem more like lip injections gone horribly wrong.


----------



## mrl1005

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I actually think she still looks gorgeous.  She always had very slender arms and legs to begin with even when she was younger.  Her face just lost a lot of the baby fat?
> 
> If she is underweight, it might be something that cannot be helped.  I had a period of time where no matter how much I ate, even drank protein shakes with ice cream blended in twice a day, I just could not gain an ounce due to so much stress.
> 
> I looked up the internet like crazy looking for a way to gain weight to no avail because everything and anything that came up was all about losing weight, not gaining.  Now, not being able to gain was adding quite a bit of stress for me.



I agree with CC. YOU=amazingly gorgeous figure (but no one would argue against that!!) hehehe.

IMHO it's Angelina's face that looks less than her strikingly, inhuman self when she gets too thin. Her feature and part of her beauty IMO is her distinct features that make her look exotic. When she gets too thin, she looses that. 

However, she's still gorgeous and I def would be A-OK looking like Angelina's "bad hair day combined with a fat day combined with PMS and no make up" (aka her really, really bad day lol) any day of the week because she still looks better than most celebrities and humans.


----------



## soleilbrun

Christchrist said:


> Big old gap



I was thinking the same thing, horrible! I was also thinking: Why is his name 2 chainz, why?!?


----------



## soleilbrun

bobobob said:


> Solange Knowles credit: zimbio



I tried not to comment but I keep coming back to this photo. Not a real comment but I can't get thought of sideshow bob and oscar the grouch out of my head. Maybe what their child who just woke up from a nap would look like.


----------



## Christchrist

soleilbrun said:


> I was thinking the same thing, horrible! I was also thinking: Why is his name 2 chainz, why?!?



Lol I thought that too


----------



## soleilbrun

bobobob said:


> Carrie Keagan credit: zimbio



I love the way this dress hugs her curves. She looks fantastically sexy. See, I can say nice things about people.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Prada_Princess said:


> Kelly Brook in a blue iris mink fur jacket and loubies
> 
> London, credit Zimbio


I love this look!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> Girl you look amazing. She looks underweight


Thank you cc.  I am actually back to my healthy weight 

There was a time in my life, say about for 6-7 years, where I could not gain back the weight I lost (close to 20 pounds) no matter what and it was stressful.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

mrl1005 said:


> I agree with CC. YOU=amazingly gorgeous figure (but no one would argue against that!!) hehehe.
> 
> IMHO it's Angelina's face that looks less than her strikingly, inhuman self when she gets too thin. Her feature and part of her beauty IMO is her distinct features that make her look exotic. When she gets too thin, she looses that.
> 
> However, she's still gorgeous and I def would be A-OK looking like Angelina's "bad hair day combined with a fat day combined with PMS and no make up" (aka her really, really bad day lol) any day of the week because she still looks better than most celebrities and humans.


All I am saying is that she may not be that skinny because she wants to.  We never know what is really going on.


----------



## bobobob

Kate Hudson credit: gettyimages


----------



## bobobob

Kate Upton credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Genevieve Morton credit: zimbio


----------



## mrl1005

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> All I am saying is that she may not be that skinny because she wants to.  We never know what is really going on.



Very true. 

i say this to be funny and not serious..c'mon, if there was something serious, it would be all over the celeb news!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

mrl1005 said:


> Very true.
> 
> i say this to be funny and not serious..c'mon, if there was something serious, it would be all over the celeb news!


Hellloooo her getting skinnier especially ever since her Mom died has been all over the place.


----------



## dfry

Zawe Ashton in Louboutin heels
Credit rcfa


----------



## dfry

Alicia Vikander in Louboutin Batignolles pumps


----------



## dfry

Andrea Riseborough in Louboutin Dufoura open-toe booties


----------



## Acheriontop

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> I actually think she still looks gorgeous.  She always had very slender arms and legs to begin with even when she was younger.  Her face just lost a lot of the baby fat?
> 
> If she is underweight, it might be something that cannot be helped.  I had a period of time where no matter how much I ate, even drank protein shakes with ice cream blended in twice a day, I just could not gain an ounce due to so much stress.
> 
> I looked up the internet like crazy looking for a way to gain weight to no avail because everything and anything that came up was all about losing weight, not gaining.  Now, not being able to gain was adding quite a bit of stress for me.



Yes I agree! She's beautiful. Shes always  been slender. Some people are just naturally slim and I do agree she is rather skinny. She looks amazing nonetheless. There is no need to hate.


----------



## dfry

Teyana Taylor in Louboutin Seann Girl Boots 
Credit zimbio


----------



## dfry

soleilbrun said:


> I was thinking the same thing, horrible! I was also thinking: Why is his name 2 chainz, why?!?



According to true-magazine.com, 2 Chainz name came about "When he was in school he has a year book photo with him wearing just that; two chains. Always having been big on jewelry it was normal for him. One day he made a song called Dear Mr. LA Reid and in the title it was written as Tity/2 Chainz," and the name stuck.


----------



## bobobob

Hilary Duff


----------



## Flip88

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I love this look!!!



I agree totally.  The skirt and heels bring in a mixture of sexyness (is this even a word lol?)  and sophistication.  Kelly has the figure for this look and the mink fur coat is,  as this should be,  understated.  It oozes quality without shouting it from the rooftops.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

bobobob said:


> Kate Hudson credit: gettyimages



Gorgeous!


----------



## gfairenoughh

dfry said:


> Teyana Taylor in Louboutin Seann Girl Boots
> Credit zimbio



Ooooh she cute! I thought it was Blac Chyna for a second!


----------



## bobobob

Andrea Riseborough  credit: zimbio


----------



## soleilbrun

dfry said:


> According to true-magazine.com, 2 Chainz name came about "When he was in school he has a year book photo with him wearing just that; two chains. Always having been big on jewelry it was normal for him. One day he made a song called Dear Mr. LA Reid and in the title it was written as Tity/2 Chainz," and the name stuck.



This thread is a dream. Not only is everyone here fashionable they are intelligent! Thank you for the info. Now I can try to hate his name less now that I have the backstory.


----------



## bobobob

Carmen Electra credit: zimbio


----------



## 318Platinum

dfry said:


> Zawe Ashton in Louboutin heels
> Credit rcfa



Isn't this the dress Miranda wore to Stanford and Anthony's wedding in "SATC2"?


----------



## JessieG

318Platinum said:


> Isn't this the dress Miranda wore to Stanford and Anthony's wedding in "SATC2"?



Wasn't hers black...??


----------



## Christchrist

bobobob said:


> Carmen Electra credit: zimbio



Flawless


----------



## DebbiNC

bobobob said:


> Carmen Electra credit: zimbio



Now that's putting it all together!


----------



## SeeingRed

bobobob said:


> Carmen Electra credit: zimbio



Simple and sophisticated, classic!


----------



## 318Platinum

JessieG said:


> Wasn't hers black...??



Oh wait, yes, it was. Lol, it's been so long since I saw it that I forgot. Is it the same dress but different color? I've always liked the one Miranda had on.


----------



## bitchychinky

bobobob said:


> Andrea Riseborough  credit: zimbio



These dont look bad on but I cant help but think the plastic part enhances the veins in her feet.


----------



## dfry

Rooney Mara in Louboutin shoes


----------



## dfry

318Platinum said:


> Isn't this the dress Miranda wore to Stanford and Anthony's wedding in "SATC2"?



Wow, good eye, yes same dress (different color) designed by Julien Macdonald


----------



## bobobob

Carmen Electra credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Jada Pinkett Smith  credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Nicky Hilton  credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Eva Longoria credit: celebrity-gossip


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

The return of un bout.


----------



## bobobob

Rooney Mara  credit: zimbio


----------



## SeeingRed

bobobob said:


> Rooney Mara  credit: zimbio



Classic, Audrey look!


----------



## mrl1005

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Hellloooo her getting skinnier especially ever since her Mom died has been all over the place.



Oh!!! I didn't know that! (I'm bad w celeb gossip.) I just remember her getting thinner a few years back. Then, I take back what I said. Death in family no matter how famous or old you are doesn't get any easier. However, as I said before, I'd take her looks at her worst any day. 

IMHO I believe she's held to such a high standard because she is such a beauty and has such exquisite features. She can wear anything and just highlight her eyes and lips and she can look gorgeous, sexy, and deductive. Where she still is a beauty, when she drops weight (whatever the reason) she looses a bit of the sex appeal/exotic was and appears more "cute"/"pretty." 

(Hope my opinion on this and the way I expressed it makes sense. I don't want to seem like I'm being a B....rhymes with witch.)


----------



## mrl1005

mrl1005 said:


> Oh!!! I didn't know that! (I'm bad w celeb gossip.) I just remember her getting thinner a few years back. Then, I take back what I said. Death in family no matter how famous or old you are doesn't get any easier. However, as I said before, I'd take her looks at her worst any day.
> 
> IMHO I believe she's held to such a high standard because she is such a beauty and has such exquisite features. She can wear anything and just highlight her eyes and lips and she can look gorgeous, sexy, and deductive. Where she still is a beauty, when she drops weight (whatever the reason) she looses a bit of the sex appeal/exotic was and appears more "cute"/"pretty."
> 
> (Hope my opinion on this and the way I expressed it makes sense. I don't want to seem like I'm being a B....rhymes with witch.)



Deductive should be seductive...silly iPhone autocorrect.


----------



## bobobob

Jenny McCarthy  credit: zimbio


----------



## needloub

bobobob said:


> Jada Pinkett Smith  credit: zimbio



I love this coat!


----------



## crystalhowlett

dfry said:
			
		

> Jessica Biel in Elle US
> Credit fashiongonevrogue



Will this come in nude? And the name?


----------



## crystalhowlett

bobobob said:
			
		

> Jada Pinkett Smith  credit: zimbio



Ooooh can we see with the jacket off. Jada is always dressed to meet her jealous enemies. Perfect!


----------



## bobobob

crystalhowlett said:


> Ooooh can we see with the jacket off. Jada is always dressed to meet her jealous enemies. Perfect!



.


----------



## bobobob

Kate Upton credit: zimbio


----------



## dfry

Teresa Palmer


----------



## SeeingRed

bobobob said:


> Kate Upton credit: zimbio



And a beautiful bag too!


----------



## bobobob

Shay Mitchell  credit: justjared


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

bobobob said:


> Shay Mitchell  credit: justjared




Vanessa's right knee lol.


----------



## dfry

crystalhowlett said:


> Will this come in nude? And the name?



Called V-Neck, but right now, only comes in red or black depending on where you shop.


----------



## crystalhowlett

dfry said:
			
		

> Called V-Neck, but right now, only comes in red or black depending on where you shop.



Thank u. I was looking at the T double in nude but the v neck is pretty. Ummm there's summer still.


----------



## AEGIS

dfry said:


> 2 Chainz in Louboutin Mikaraja shoes
> Credit becauseiamfabulous





didn't kimk and madonna wear this belt.

confession:  2Chainz cuts a striking figure irl when he is in a proper tux...he's tall and lean


----------



## dfry

AEGIS said:


> didn't kimk and madonna wear this belt.
> 
> confession:  2Chainz cuts a striking figure irl when he is in a proper tux...he's tall and lean



Don't know if kimk and madonna wore the Versace belt, but many others wore the same Louboutin Mikaraja loafers in prior years:  DBanj at 2011 BET Awards, WIZ Khalifa at last years Grammys, ASAP Rocky in his video, and Ashley and Elizabeth Olsen (see pics below).
Credit ebonyville and upscalehype


----------



## coolscan58

Irina Shayk


----------



## coolscan58

Hannah Davis


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Biel credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Carmen Electra


----------



## bobobob

Bar Refaeli  credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Eva Longoria credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Brooke Shields credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Katherine Heigl  credit: zimbio


----------



## dfry

Lauren Goodger 
Credit entertanmentwise


----------



## dfry

Ashley Roberts Louboutin Altipump Spikes Platform


----------



## MegsVC

dfry said:
			
		

> Lauren Goodger
> Credit entertanmentwise



Why is she dressed in a figure skating costume??


----------



## ayobeckah

MegsVC said:
			
		

> Why is she dressed in a figure skating costume??



If you look it the backdrop it says dancing on ice..


----------



## MegsVC

ayobeckah said:
			
		

> If you look it the backdrop it says dancing on ice..



Ahha! So there is a legitimate reason. 
I was so stunned by all the sparkles and fringe I didn't even notice the background lol.


----------



## dfry

Mila Kunis


----------



## nillacobain

dfry said:


> Mila Kunis



Love this dress!


----------



## bobobob

Kate Upton


----------



## bling*lover

dfry said:


> Mila Kunis



God I love her, she always looks gorgeous!


----------



## SeeingRed

MegsVC said:


> Why is she dressed in a figure skating costume??


Ha ha, exactly what I was thinking!


----------



## SeeingRed

bobobob said:


> Katherine Heigl  credit: zimbio


Beautiful POP, simple, yet amazing!


----------



## bobobob

Will.i.am credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## bobobob

Kate Bosworth  credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Millie Mackintosh  credit: zimbio


----------



## soleilbrun

dfry said:


> Lauren Goodger
> Credit entertanmentwise



Is she a figure skater.... or does she just look like one!


----------



## SeeingRed

bobobob said:


> Khloe Kardashian


No, those are CC's new shoes!


----------



## Christchrist

SeeingRed said:


> No, those are CC's new shoes!



Lol. Haha. Yes they are


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Love Hewitt  credit: zimbio


----------



## dfry

soleilbrun said:


> Is she a figure skater.... or does she just look like one!



She's a celebrity who skated on the show, but got voted off.


----------



## CallMeSteph

dfry said:


> Mila Kunis



I've been loving her outfits with CLs lately! And I can't wait to see Oz!


----------



## cl-pig

what is the name of the boots that Bar Raefeli has on?


----------



## bobobob

Emma Stone credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

French actress Sara Forestier  credit: zimbio


----------



## grtlegs

bobobob said:


> Emma Stone credit: zimbio


Does anyone know this style?....it appears to be a new style....looks sort of like Decollette 554 but it has a different heel....


----------



## bobobob

Frankie Sandford


----------



## anniethecat

grtlegs said:


> Does anyone know this style?....it appears to be a new style....looks sort of like Decollette 554 but it has a different heel....



They are called Batignolles.


----------



## bobobob

Amy Childs credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian credit: justjared


----------



## icecreamom

bobobob said:


> Frankie Sandford



Can anyone here ID this jacket? Thanks


----------



## bobobob

Rita Ora credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Emma Stone credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Katie Price  credit: zimbio


----------



## JessieG

bobobob said:


> French actress Sara Forestier  credit: zimbio



Omg!!! I can't keep seeing these shoes...dying for them (in rose Paris)


----------



## bobobob

icecreamom said:


> Can anyone here ID this jacket? Thanks



Three Floor - 'DEAR CARA'


----------



## icecreamom

bobobob said:


> Three Floor - 'DEAR CARA'



Thanks!!!


----------



## bobobob

Ashley Roberts  credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Alexa Ray Joel  credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Emma Heming-Willis credit: zimbio


----------



## bebefuzz

bobobob said:


> Emma Stone credit: zimbio



Gah! These are gorgeous! classic, but amazing!


----------



## crystalhowlett

bobobob said:
			
		

> French actress Sara Forestier  credit: zimbio



Oh yes honie!!! Give me those!!


----------



## Nolia

bobobob said:


> Emma Stone credit: zimbio



Incredible!


----------



## 8seventeen19

bobobob said:


> French actress Sara Forestier  credit: zimbio



Oh my goodness. I was on the fence about these but oh my, I must have these in Rose Paris!



bobobob said:


> Emma Stone credit: zimbio



She needs to give her stylist a raise. He does an incredible job with her. She looks just flawless. Who makes this dress?!?


----------



## bobobob

shoeaddictklw said:


> She needs to give her stylist a raise. He does an incredible job with her. She looks just flawless. Who makes this dress?!?



Gucci


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Chastain


----------



## bobobob

LaToya Jackson


----------



## 9distelle

Magdalena Roze


----------



## bobobob

Frankie Sandford  credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Frankie Sandford credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Frankie Sandford


----------



## bobobob

Diane von Furstenberg


----------



## coolscan58

Amy Childs - credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Jourdan Dunn


----------



## bobobob

Jenny McCarthy  credit: bravotv


----------



## bobobob

Chrissy Teigen  credit: zimbio


----------



## lovechanel920

Elizabeth Olsen credit: thetrenddiaries.com

Love how she wore them!


----------



## 9distelle

Carmen Electra


----------



## poppyseed

Donatella looks like a cartoon character!


----------



## bobobob

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

bobobob said:


> Tamara Ecclestone




She looks like vintage VB here!


----------



## lovechanel920

Wrong attachment. Pics aren't uploading.


----------



## dfry

Emma Stone wearing Louboutin heels


----------



## dfry

Chiara Ferragni wearing Louboutin booties
Credit theblondsalad


----------



## 8seventeen19

bobobob said:


> French actress Sara Forestier  credit: zimbio



Just curious if anyone can tell if this is 120mm or 100mm?


----------



## martinaa

shoeaddictklw said:


> Just curious if anyone can tell if this is 120mm or 100mm?



I think these are the 120mm. The 100mm are on Saks and look very different in high IMO.


----------



## 8seventeen19

martinaa said:


> I think these are the 120mm. The 100mm are on Saks and look very different in high IMO.



QUITE a difference. Thanks for pointing this out. Definitely going with the 120.


----------



## nillacobain

dfry said:


> Chiara Ferragni wearing Louboutin booties
> Credit theblondsalad



Love the trench!


----------



## BagBragger

NeNe is on the price is right this morning wearing CL (emphasis on "-ton" not -"tin").  And one of the showcase includes 3 pair of heels that I know I've seen posted recently...as a purchase or in one of the intel thread.


----------



## anniethecat

BagBragger said:


> NeNe is on the price is right this morning wearing CL (emphasis on "-ton" not -"tin").  And one of the showcase includes 3 pair of heels that I know I've seen posted recently...as a purchase or in one of the intel thread.



They were giving Louboutins away in the showcase?  With what a trip to Europe? I want to win that!!!


----------



## bobobob

Vanessa Hudgens credit: justjared


----------



## anniethecat

nillacobain said:


> Love the trench!




Me too!  Can anyone ID?


----------



## dfry

nillacobain said:


> Love the trench!



Yes, gorgeous trench -  Burberry.


----------



## bobobob

Michelle Williams  credit: zimbio


----------



## dfry

Ashley Madekwe wearing Louboutin shoes


----------



## dfry

Mario Casas wearing Christian Louboutin shoes 
Credit becauseiamfabulous


----------



## dfry

Chiara Ferragni in Louboutin pumps 
Credit theblondesalad


----------



## dfry

Kristen Wiig in Louboutin Miyousra pumps
Credit rcfa


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

dfry said:


> Mario Casas wearing Christian Louboutin shoes
> Credit becauseiamfabulous



Hubba hubba.


----------



## dfry

Gemma Arterton wearing Louboutin shoes


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

dfry said:


> Gemma Arterton wearing Louboutin shoes



What is this? Ruby slipper personified?


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Julianne Moore  credit: zimbio


----------



## miriammarquez

Holly Madison at Million Dollar Quartet at Harrah's in Vegas February 19, 2013


----------



## miriammarquez

Fergie London February 19, 2013 wearing the Chelita boots


----------



## miriammarquez

Kardashian Kollection Promo 2013, Kourtney wearing Un Bout and Khloe wearing Pigalle while Kim kills it with the Tom Ford


----------



## giggles00

bobobob said:


> Rooney Mara  credit: zimbio



What shoe is this?  The shape of the heel is awesome.

It's not the Pigalle 120 with the modern straight heel, nor is the older version w/sculpture heel.


----------



## hermosa_vogue

giggles00 said:


> What shoe is this?  The shape of the heel is awesome.
> 
> It's not the Pigalle 120 with the modern straight heel, nor is the older version w/sculpture heel.



These are new season Batignolles


----------



## giggles00

bobobob said:


> Debby Ryan credit: justjaredjr



What shoe is this?  Looks like 120mm, love the sculptured block heel..


----------



## hermosa_vogue

miriammarquez said:


> Kardashian Kollection Promo 2013, Kourtney wearing Un Bout and Khloe wearing Pigalle while Kim kills it with the Tom Ford



Does anyone else find it a bit odd that they are wearing Louboutins in an ad for Sears?


----------



## jetsetheart

hermosa_vogue said:


> Does anyone else find it a bit odd that they are wearing Louboutins in an ad for Sears?



heck yeah, I do!


----------



## rock_girl

hermosa_vogue said:


> Does anyone else find it a bit odd that they are wearing Louboutins in an ad for Sears?



Bible!  They are so Klueless...


----------



## hermosa_vogue

rock_girl said:


> Bible!  They are so Klueless...


----------



## dfry

Jessica Chastain


----------



## dfry

Miranda Kerr


----------



## coolscan58

Shay Mitchell - credit: zimbio


----------



## miriammarquez

Kate Hudson


----------



## nillacobain

miriammarquez said:


> Kate Hudson



Are those two a couple?


----------



## rock_girl

nillacobain said:


> Are those two a couple?



Yup!  He is the baby daddy of her second son.


----------



## bitchychinky

rock_girl said:


> Bible!  They are so Klueless...



AHAHAHA


----------



## poppyseed

miriammarquez said:


> Kate Hudson



These shoes are awesome!


----------



## bobobob

Jaime King credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Taylor Swift credit: justjared


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

miriammarquez said:


> Kate Hudson


 Love these! Does anyone know who will carry them?


----------



## coolscan58

Tamara Ecclestone - credit: zimbio


----------



## 9distelle

Adrienne Bosh


----------



## mrsputranto

bobobob said:


> Taylor Swift credit: justjared


Which one is this? I always get mixed up


----------



## bobobob

Adrienne Maloof


----------



## bobobob

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## bobobob

Sophia Bush credit: zimbio


----------



## Christchrist

bobobob said:


> Khloe Kardashian



Are those gold pigalle spikes?


----------



## Binks

Christchrist said:


> Are those gold pigalle spikes?


They look silver to me


----------



## bobobob

Alessandra Ambrosio  credit: justjared


----------



## PetitColibri

bobobob said:


> Kim Kardashian credit: justjared



love these boots !


----------



## Christchrist

Binks said:


> They look silver to me



Ok then I can breathe easy. Ha


----------



## bobobob

Karolina Kurkova  credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley for Vogue Spain March 2013


----------



## bobobob

Oprah Winfrey  credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Ashley Madekwe  credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Christian Serratos  credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Shanola Hampton  credit: zimbio


----------



## dfry

Aluna Francis wearing Louboutin Corpus sandals 
Credit rcfa and shoerazzi


----------



## dfry

Miranda Kerr wearing Louboutin shoes


----------



## Myrkur

bobobob said:
			
		

> Christian Serratos  credit: zimbio



Love this outit, really cute


----------



## bobobob

Heidi Klum


----------



## cl-pig

Abbey Clancy on Friday


----------



## bobobob

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## bobobob

TOWIE star Billi Mucklow


----------



## 318Platinum

bobobob said:


> Oprah Winfrey  credit: zimbio



WOAH!! What is going on with Oprah's feet?? #Noexcuse


----------



## dfry

Kristin Chenoweth


----------



## dfry

Berenice Bejo with Louboutin clutch


----------



## wannaprada

cl-pig said:


> Abbey Clancy on Friday



Can anyone ID her dress? I love it!


----------



## bobobob

Kerry Washington  credit: zimbio


----------



## akillian24

bobobob said:


> Rosie Huntington-Whiteley for Vogue Spain March 2013



Are those white pigalles with a black heel?  I want them but havent ever seen them!


----------



## bobobob

Emma Heming  credit: zimbio


----------



## Christchrist

bobobob said:


> Kerry Washington  credit: zimbio



Too much going on. AND THAT GAP!


----------



## bobobob

akillian24 said:


> Are those white pigalles with a black heel?  I want them but havent ever seen them!



Yes


----------



## honeybunch

wannaprada said:


> Can anyone ID her dress? I love it!



It's from Asos.


----------



## akillian24

bobobob said:


> Yes



Thank you! Are those recent?  Gorg!


----------



## fumi

akillian24 said:


> Thank you! Are those recent?  Gorg!



I think they might be the Pigalle Platos in the new collection:

http://tooklookbook.com/look/193210


----------



## bobobob

Aubrey Plaza credit: gettyimages


----------



## Christchrist

bobobob said:


> Aubrey Plaza credit: gettyimages



Are those new? Batignolles?


----------



## dfry

Rihanna and Kate Moss wear Louboutins in Spring 2013 V Magazine


----------



## bobobob

Irina Shayk credit: zimbio


----------



## wannaprada

bobobob said:


> Kerry Washington  credit: zimbio



She looks fab!



honeybunch said:


> It's from Asos.



Thanks honeybunch!!


----------



## bobobob

Alessandra Ambrosio with CL clutch credit: zimbio


----------



## dfry

Tahiry Jose wearing Louboutin Pigalle Spikes
Credit becauseiamfabulous and shoerazzi


----------



## dfry

Mia Wasikowska wearing Louboutin pumps
Credit becauseiamfabulous


----------



## gfairenoughh

dfry said:


> Rihanna and Kate Moss wear Louboutins in Spring 2013 V Magazine



Wowza! Can't take my eyes off Rihanna!


----------



## Nolia

Mila Kunis at the premiere of Oz the Great and Powerful.
I believe she is wearing Angelique


----------



## shoes4me

318Platinum said:


> WOAH!! What is going on with Oprah's feet?? #Noexcuse



bunions.


----------



## bobobob

Veronica Ferres credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Marion Cotillard  credit: zimbio


----------



## floridasun8

bobobob said:


> Veronica Ferres credit: zimbio



Wow what a gorgeous dress but geez, I'd be afraid of popping out all night! LOL


----------



## bobobob

Alicia Vikander  credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Kerry Washington credit: justjared


----------



## 318Platinum

bobobob said:


> Kerry Washington credit: justjared



Beautiful!! As usual! ;-D


----------



## Nolia

bobobob said:


> Veronica Ferres credit: zimbio



Beautiful!


----------



## needloub

Nolia said:


> Mila Kunis at the premiere of Oz the Great and Powerful.
> I believe she is wearing Angelique



I love this pair...so feminine!


----------



## Christchrist

Nolia said:


> Mila Kunis at the premiere of Oz the Great and Powerful.
> I believe she is wearing Angelique



Friggin gap! Ugh


----------



## Christchrist

bobobob said:


> Veronica Ferres credit: zimbio



Isn't this Brandi? From RHWOBH? Looks so much like her


----------



## coolscan58

Tara Reid - credit: zimbio


----------



## maryelle

bobobob said:


> Veronica Ferres credit: zimbio



umm this is Brandi Glanville from Real Housewives of Beverly Hills.


----------



## maryelle

Christchrist said:


> Isn't this Brandi? From RHWOBH? Looks so much like her



HAHA that's because it is her! someone mislabeled


----------



## gfairenoughh

bobobob said:


> Veronica Ferres credit: zimbio


----------



## beagly911

OK, did anyone see the CL's Adele was wearing????  She said on the red carpet that she was 5'9" and with her Louboutin's she was over 6'1"...as a lady(taken tongue in cheek) of 5'9", and my VP's make me 6'1"+ I would love to know what she was wearing!!!  She looked so classy and chic!!  I love seeing a non-size 0 or 2 as I am not even close!!!


----------



## dfry

Diane Kruger at the Vanity Fair Oscars Party 2013


----------



## dfry

Adele wearing Louboutin shoes during her performance at the Oscars


----------



## dfry

Kristin Chenoweth with Louboutin clutch at the 2013 Vanity Fair Oscar Party


----------



## hermosa_vogue

maryelle said:


> umm this is Brandi Glanville from Real Housewives of Beverly Hills.



That's what I thought!!


----------



## rock_girl

beagly911 said:


> OK, did anyone see the CL's Adele was wearing????  She said on the red carpet that she was 5'9" and with her Louboutin's she was over 6'1"...as a lady(taken tongue in cheek) of 5'9", and my VP's make me 6'1"+ I would love to know what she was wearing!!!  She looked so classy and chic!!  I love seeing a non-size 0 or 2 as I am not even close!!!





dfry said:


> Adele wearing Louboutin shoes during her performance at the Oscars



It looks like she is wearing Bibi, and possibly a custom strass.


----------



## 318Platinum

rock_girl said:


> It looks like she is wearing Bibi, and possibly a custom strass.



I thought that they looked really weird to me. I guess because it's custom?


----------



## SeeingRed

beagly911 said:


> OK, did anyone see the CL's Adele was wearing????  She said on the red carpet that she was 5'9" and with her Louboutin's she was over 6'1"...as a lady(taken tongue in cheek) of 5'9", and my VP's make me 6'1"+ I would love to know what she was wearing!!!  She looked so classy and chic!!  I love seeing a non-size 0 or 2 as I am not even close!!!


It looked to be a good 1" or more platform, that should do the trick! She looked and performed amazingly!


----------



## BagBragger

beagly911 said:
			
		

> OK, did anyone see the CL's Adele was wearing????  She said on the red carpet that she was 5'9" and with her Louboutin's she was over 6'1"...as a lady(taken tongue in cheek) of 5'9", and my VP's make me 6'1"+ I would love to know what she was wearing!!!  She looked so classy and chic!!  I love seeing a non-size 0 or 2 as I am not even close!!!



I saw em while she was performing but am not an expert to tell you what they are but they were too cute and so was she!!!!  I think her hair could have been more "tamed", but I was most happy with than anyone else last evening!


----------



## Christchrist

dfry said:


> Diane Kruger at the Vanity Fair Oscars Party 2013



Damn gap!


----------



## Christchrist

dfry said:


> Adele wearing Louboutin shoes during her performance at the Oscars



That dress is horrible! Give ls her a horrible shape


----------



## dfry

Jenna Dewan with Louboutin clutch


----------



## maryelle

Christchrist said:


> That dress is horrible! Give ls her a horrible shape



I agree. I think the dress she wore at the grammy's was more flattering.


----------



## Nadin22

bobobob said:


> Veronica Ferres credit: zimbio



Very sexy, but this isn't Veronica Ferres.


----------



## dfry

Adele wore a different pair of Bibi Louboutin pumps on the red carpet


----------



## gfairenoughh

dfry said:


> Jenna Dewan with Louboutin clutch



She is so beautiful!


----------



## rock_girl

318Platinum said:


> I thought that they looked really weird to me. I guess because it's custom?



The last and heel are what made me think Bibi.  Depending on who did the strass and what crystal they used would definitely affect the overall appearance of the shoe.


----------



## indypup

318Platinum said:


> I thought that they looked really weird to me. I guess because it's custom?



I think they look weird because they're the 120mm Bibi and not the 140.  It took me a second to figure out why they looked strange (well, not quite like the 140 anyway!) too!


----------



## indypup

dfry said:


> Diane Kruger at the Vanity Fair Oscars Party 2013



Love her!   I've got to get a pair of Paulinas.


----------



## beagly911

indypup said:


> I think they look weird because they're the 120mm Bibi and not the 140.  It took me a second to figure out why they looked strange (well, not quite like the 140 anyway!) too!


Maybe she didn't want to be too tall, a 140 would make her 6'3"(or taller)...at least that's what a 140 does to me!


----------



## dfry

gfairenoughh said:


> She is so beautiful!



Yeah, handsome couple!


----------



## Doglover1610

dfry said:


> Jenna Dewan with Louboutin clutch



Breaks my heart that I'm not the one with baby Channing in my tummy


----------



## crystalhowlett

bobobob said:
			
		

> Kerry Washington credit: justjared



This pic does her no justice!!!


----------



## gfairenoughh

Doglover1610 said:
			
		

> Breaks my heart that I'm not the one with baby Channing in my tummy



Lol!


----------



## dfry

Kate Upton on Jimmy Fallon Show


----------



## indypup

dfry said:


> Kate Upton on Jimmy Fallon Show



What has she done to the heels?!  OMG!


----------



## bobobob

Jamie King  credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## expensive shoes

For some reason kate upton does nothing for me, I dont get the hype, and those leno or letterman pics, she looks like she gave birth and lost some baby weight or something, idk, her breast just look like she breast feeds


----------



## CMP86

Tamara looks sunburned.


----------



## maryelle

expensive shoes said:


> For some reason kate upton does nothing for me, I dont get the hype, and those leno or letterman pics, she looks like she gave birth and lost some baby weight or something, idk, her breast just look like she breast feeds



 i could be wrong, but i'm surprised they're natural-looking....?? i don't get the hype either, but her publicist/manager does a great job of putting her on the map.


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

bobobob said:


> Veronica Ferres credit: zimbio



Ummm...wardrobe malfunction up ahead...my DF just saw this pic and goes "her shoulders look like boobs" lol men...


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

Nolia said:


> Mila Kunis at the premiere of Oz the Great and Powerful.
> I believe she is wearing Angelique



This is an amazing outfit!


----------



## expensive shoes

maryelle said:


> i could be wrong, but i'm surprised they're natural-looking....?? i don't get the hype either, but her publicist/manager does a great job of putting her on the map.



Lol, maybe thats whats throwing me, they look natural!


----------



## bobobob

Fergie credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## bobobob

Mila Klunis credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Jada Pinkett Smith  credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Karrueche Tran  credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Dita Von Teese credit: justjared


----------



## dfry

Laurie Holden


----------



## nillacobain

dfry said:


> Laurie Holden



WOW, it's nice to see someone still rocking Defils!


----------



## bobobob

Kelly Rowland  credit: zimbio


----------



## needloub

Kelly's skin just glows!!


----------



## GoGlam

needloub said:


> Kelly's skin just glows!!



It's oil and highlighter! Lol I'm sure these clothes are in such bad shape after celebrities wear them to events. All the oils, bronzers, etc :shame:


----------



## dfry

Alice Englert in March 2013 Vogue Australia 
Credit emmanueltjiya


----------



## dfry

Dev Hynes wearing Loutoutin loafer in Spring 2013 V Magazine


----------



## dfry

Rianne Ten Haken in March 2013 Elle Spain


----------



## dfry

Christina Milian wearing Louboutin Equestria boots 
Credit fashionbombdaily


----------



## dfry

Lauren Conrad in March 2013 Lucky Magazine


----------



## dfry

Emma Roberts carrying Christian Louboutin bag


----------



## dfry

Christos Garkinos wearing Louboutin shoes 
Credit rcfa


----------



## dfry

Penny Lancaster


----------



## dfry

Coco Rocha in March 2013 Elle Ukraine 
Credit fashiongonerogue


----------



## dfry

Ashley Madekwe wearing Louboutin shoes


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian


----------



## bobobob

La La Anthony credit: sandrarose


----------



## Christchrist

bobobob said:


> La La Anthony credit: sandrarose



If these are coming out I'm going to snap! I just custom ordered a white kid pigalle 120 in November


----------



## bobobob

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## bobobob

Tina Fey  credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Coco Austin


----------



## bobobob

Mika credit: zimbio


----------



## needloub

GoGlam said:


> *It's oil and highlighter*! Lol I'm sure these clothes are in such bad shape after celebrities wear them to events. All the oils, bronzers, etc :shame:


It's my BFF when exposing my legs at formal events lol!  But she does have naturally good looking legs!


----------



## bobobob

Nicki Minaj  credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Rachel Weisz  credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Fergie credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Naomie Harris credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Joanna Newsom  credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Elton John credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

French actress Valerie Benguigui  credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Celine Sallette  credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Aissa Maiga  credit: zimbio


----------



## dfry

Danielle O'Hara


----------



## gfairenoughh

dfry said:
			
		

> Danielle O'Hara



This is gorgeous!


----------



## Christchrist

gfairenoughh said:


> This is gorgeous!



I knew you'd say that my little pinky


----------



## bobobob

Miley Cyrus credit: justjared


----------



## PetitColibri

bobobob said:


> Tamara Ecclestone



love her dress ! she looks really good here !


----------



## cts900

bobobob said:


> Elton John credit: zimbio



This makes me happy.


----------



## wannaprada

bobobob said:
			
		

> Fergie credit: zimbio



Just awful!


----------



## wannaprada

Christchrist said:
			
		

> If these are coming out I'm going to snap! I just custom ordered a white kid pigalle 120 in November



I believe they're out sweetie. No snapping!


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:


> I believe they're out sweetie. No snapping!



A white pigalle? Where?


----------



## 318Platinum

Christchrist said:


> A white pigalle? Where?



They have a White Patent Pigalle Plato 140 with black patent heel and platform coming out this season!! Unfortunately, not made in my size! :.-(


----------



## Christchrist

318Platinum said:


> They have a White Patent Pigalle Plato 140 with black patent heel and platform coming out this season!! Unfortunately, not made in my size! :.-(



That bites


----------



## 318Platinum

Christchrist said:


> That bites



It is so sick!! So hot in the pic!!!! SO MAD!!!


----------



## Christchrist

318Platinum said:


> It is so sick!! So hot in the pic!!!! SO MAD!!!



Where is the pic?


----------



## bobobob

Mila Klunis credit: zimbio


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

bobobob said:


> Naomie Harris credit: zimbio



Ummmm... I like slits and all but this is a bit ridiculous


----------



## dfry

Camilla Belle


----------



## dfry

Xiao Wen Ju in Feb 2013 Elle France


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Ellison


----------



## bobobob

Holly Madison


----------



## dfry

Phoebe Tonkin wearing Louboutin shoes for Fashion Gone Rogue


----------



## dfry

Nieves Alvarez 
Credit redcarpet-fashionawards


----------



## dfry

Justin Bieber with Christian Louboutin Syd Leopard Print Pony Backpack 
Credit: upscalehype


----------



## bobobob

Cee Lo Green


----------



## bobobob

Coco Austin


----------



## bobobob

Holly Madison


----------



## gfairenoughh

bobobob said:


> Holly Madison



is she wearing a wig!?


----------



## dfry

Nicole Scherzinger
Credit zimbio


----------



## honeybunch

Christine Bleakley


----------



## GoGlam

dfry said:


> Camilla Belle



Wow she has become one of the most gorgeous actresses!


----------



## dfry

GoGlam said:


> Wow she has become one of the most gorgeous actresses!



I agree!


----------



## 91coucou

Kendall Jenner


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Chastain  credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Madeleine Stowe


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

91coucou said:


> Kendall Jenner


How tall is she in these yikes.


----------



## heiress-ox

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> How tall is she in these yikes.



that's what i said haha all the men are barely coming up to her shoulder! i'm all for embracing your height, but damn!


----------



## bobobob

Amy Willerton  credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

.


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> How tall is she in these yikes.





heiress-ox said:


> that's what i said haha all the men are barely coming up to her shoulder! i'm all for embracing your height, but damn!



I was actually about to comment in her stick legs!!


----------



## beagly911

hermosa_vogue said:


> I was actually about to comment in her stick legs!!


Really!!!  5'10" and stilts for legs!!  She's got to be 6'6" in those shoes!!!


----------



## gammagirl80

dfry said:


> Camilla Belle


Anyone know the style of these?


----------



## bobobob

Tina Fey


----------



## bobobob

Dita Von Teese


----------



## anniethecat

gammagirl80 said:


> Anyone know the style of these?




Duplice


----------



## dfry

Tina Fey
Credit justjared


----------



## bitchychinky

91coucou said:


> Kendall Jenner



I think the daff booties weigh more than her.  ACK!


----------



## gfairenoughh

My girl Nik workin them Daffs!


----------



## dfry

Miranda Kerr wearing Louboutin Mrs. H Ballet Flats
Credit outfitidentifier and justjared


----------



## Christchrist

gfairenoughh said:


> My girl Nik workin them Daffs!


That's just nasty


----------



## Mi_Lan

Christchrist said:


> That's just nasty


----------



## 9distelle

Georgina Buelowius


----------



## anniethecat

gfairenoughh said:


> My girl Nik workin them Daffs!



Pics 1 & 3 look good, but 2 & 4 are


----------



## akillian24

Can anyone ID Nikki's dress.. in the first photo?
Definitely only the one in the first photo. LOL


----------



## dfry

Blake Lively wearing Louboutin Maggie pumps
Credit fashionbombdaily


----------



## dfry

Selena Gomez in April 2013 Harpers Bazaar


----------



## gfairenoughh

akillian24 said:


> Can anyone ID Nikki's dress.. in the first photo?
> Definitely only the one in the first photo. LOL



Oscar De La Renta


----------



## dfry

Pace Wu wearing Louboutin shoes during Paris Fashion Week
Credit redcarpet-fashionawards


----------



## Christchrist

9distelle said:


> Georgina Buelowius


She looks trashy


----------



## bobobob

Tamara Ecclestone
_Posted via Mobile Device_
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jetsetheart

bobobob said:


> Dita Von Teese



This looks painful!


----------



## miriammarquez

Emma Stone on The Today Show wearing Comtesse


----------



## dfry

Emma Roberts
Credit redcarpet-fashionawards


----------



## dfry

Chiara Ferragni wearing Louboutin Pigalle shoes 
Credit theblondesalad


----------



## Flip88

Posted in error


----------



## gfairenoughh

9distelle said:


> Georgina Buelowius



I have seen this exact outfit on Bad Girls Club (minus the shoes) for the past four seasons! That body suit needs to be retired already!!!


----------



## miriammarquez

Anne Hathaway


----------



## loubi_love

akillian24 said:


> Can anyone ID Nikki's dress.. in the first photo?
> Definitely only the one in the first photo. LOL



The red dress is Oscar de la Renta.


----------



## dfry

Hanna Verhees in April 2013 Marie Claire France 
Credit designscene


----------



## dfry

Diane Kruger wearing Louboutin shoes in April 2013 Flare
Credit flare.com


----------



## coolscan58

Jessica Alba - credit: zimbio


----------



## coolscan58

Holly Willoughby - credit: zimbio


----------



## aoqtpi

miriammarquez said:


> Emma Stone on The Today Show wearing Comtesse



Would love these with a slightly wider heel


----------



## aoqtpi

coolscan58 said:


> Jessica Alba - credit: zimbio



Great look. Would love to be able to pull of fun pants like these!


----------



## dfry

Michelle Jenner with Louboutin clutch and shoes 
Credit redcarpet-fashionawards and zimbio


----------



## coolscan58

Kate Moss - credit: zimbio


----------



## gfairenoughh

Kim kardashian


----------



## gfairenoughh

Kim


----------



## Christchrist

coolscan58 said:


> Kate Moss - credit: zimbio


Her front legs look like an overtanned old lady


----------



## dfry

Kenya Moore
Credit fashionbombdaily


----------



## dfry

Jessica Alba with Christian Louboutin Farida Snakeskin Bowler Bag 
Credit outfitidentifier, justjared, and popsugar


----------



## dfry

Will.i.am wearing Christian Louboutin Spike and Stripe Low-top Sneakers 
Credit upscalehype


----------



## bitchychinky

gfairenoughh said:


> Kim kardashian



Her bum is still bigger than her baby bump


----------



## SeeingRed

*****ychinky said:


> Her bum is still bigger than her baby bump


 Lol, I wasn't going to say it....


----------



## dfry

Eva Mendes wearing Louboutin Arnoeud Grosgrain Bow Ankle Boot 
Credit outfitidentfier, justjared, and perezhilton


----------



## dfry

Kate Winslet wearing Louboutin shoes in April 2013 Harpers Bazaar UK 
Credit smartologie


----------



## akillian24

gfairenoughh said:


> Oscar De La Renta



Thanks hun!


----------



## akillian24

loubi_love said:


> The red dress is Oscar de la Renta.



Thanks so much!


----------



## gfairenoughh

Kim


----------



## beagly911

gfairenoughh said:


> Kim


Is it just me or why does she need to wear a skin tight skirt at this point???   Embrace the baby bump and don't try to continue to squeeze your new body into a size 2(or whatever!)!!!  Although the bootie may be bigger than the bump!  The skirt is not the most flattering!!


----------



## poppyseed

beagly911 said:


> Is it just me or why does she need to wear a skin tight skirt at this point??? Embrace the baby bump and don't try to continue to squeeze your new body into a size 2(or whatever!)!!! Although the bootie may be bigger than the bump! The skirt is not the most flattering!!


 

Beagly I totally agree! Although I think that the black studded dress in the earlier post looks even worse on her...


----------



## bitchychinky

beagly911 said:


> Is it just me or why does she need to wear a skin tight skirt at this point???   Embrace the baby bump and don't try to continue to squeeze your new body into a size 2(or whatever!)!!!  Although the bootie may be bigger than the bump!  The skirt is not the most flattering!!



I been thinking the samething too!  I never had a baby, but dang, just looking at her my belly feels uncomfortable!  She looks like she got some insecurities going on


----------



## 9distelle

Masiela Lusha


----------



## crystalhowlett

jetsetheart said:


> This looks painful!





I have a pair an mine do not look like this on me, they are comfortable and spacious. she has some really bad looking feet here...... corns or crunched up toes


----------



## crystalhowlett

gfairenoughh said:


> Kim kardashian




the heels look like they are going to snap in half........ how far along is she cause it doesnt look pretty thus far, her hair is tired too. that 90's half pull back......


----------



## crystalhowlett

beagly911 said:


> Is it just me or why does she need to wear a skin tight skirt at this point???   Embrace the baby bump and don't try to continue to squeeze your new body into a size 2(or whatever!)!!!  Although the bootie may be bigger than the bump!  The skirt is not the most flattering!!




totally agree, it looks ridiculous!! lets look beautiful and free flowing not uncomfortable


----------



## dfry

Alessandra Ambrosio 
Credit fashionbombdaily and zimbio


----------



## dfry

Jeanann Williams, Naomi Watts stylist, wearing Louboutin shoes in The Hollywood Reporter Top 25 Stylists 
Credit hollywoodreporter


----------



## dfry

Zoe Saldana wearing Louboutin shoes in The Hollywood Reporter Top 25 Stylists 
Credit hollywoodreporter


----------



## dfry

Mariel Haenn, Jennifer Lopez's stylist, wearing Louboutin shoes  in The Hollywood Reporter Top 25 Stylists 
Credit hollywoodreporter


----------



## Flip88

The beautiful Elizabeth Hurley in a gorgeous fur and red soles


----------



## dfry

Nieves Alvarez
Credit rcfa and zimbio


----------



## dfry

Emma Stone and her stylist, Petra Flannery, both wearing Louboutin shoes in The Hollywood Reporter 25 Most Powerful Stylists 
Credit thehollywodreporter


----------



## dfry

Carmen Electra 
Credit dailymail


----------



## dfry

Kaley Cuoco in bow-front Christian Louboutin kitten heels 
Credit rcfa


----------



## dfry

Jessica Alba wearing Louboutin shoes 
Credit justjared


----------



## dfry

Una Healy
Credit zimbio


----------



## dfry

Melania *****
Credit dailymail


----------



## dfry

ALexa Ray Joel 
Credit dailymail


----------



## dfry

Heidi Klum
Credit shoerazzi


----------



## dfry

Chiara Ferragni
Credit theblondesalad


----------



## SHOECRAZI

bobobob said:


> Jessica Alba credit: zimbio


She always looks hotttt


----------



## hsiaomee

Kim is killing the shoes. I feel sorry for the heels.


----------



## dfry

Chiara Ferragni wearing Louboutin shoes
Credit theblondesalad


----------



## dfry

Jessica Alba at another airport with her Christian Louboutin Farida Snakeskin Bowler Bag 
Credit zimbio


----------



## dfry

Kim Kardashian wearing Louboutins at Temptation movie premiere 
Credit outfitid and justjared


----------



## poppyseed

Finally Kim's managed to get it right I think...although I'm still not sure about the leather(look) pants with the lace top/dress or whatever it is lol!


----------



## oorin

Wow.. I just finished tracking back from page 1.. And wow I think I need myself some new CL LOL.. Pigalle Plato seems super nice! I hope my feet likes them! And it is amazing how most celebs' CL red sole still intact! As if they always wear a brand new pair!


----------



## 91coucou

Scarlett Johansson


----------



## 91coucou

Rihanna!


----------



## SeeingRed

oorin said:


> Wow.. I just finished tracking back from page 1.. And wow I think I need myself some new CL LOL.. Pigalle Plato seems super nice! I hope my feet likes them! And it is amazing how most celebs' CL red sole still intact! As if they always wear a brand new pair!


 They can afford to!
I wore my brand new sandals out yesterday, scratched up the soles, as well as the sides...  Not happy, but shoes are meant to be worn, right???


----------



## oorin

91coucou said:


> Rihanna!



Is it just me or Rihanna looks like an old skinny bald dude in the first picture?


----------



## oorin

SeeingRed said:


> They can afford to!
> I wore my brand new sandals out yesterday, scratched up the soles, as well as the sides...  Not happy, but shoes are meant to be worn, right???



As my friend always say.. "You'll never be able to have a reason to buy a new pair of CL if you don't scratch them!" Haha.. But still I don't think I'll have the heart to scuff all my red soles..


----------



## dfry

Diane Kruger wearing Christian Louboutin Miyousra pumps 
Credit rcfa


----------



## SeeingRed

dfry said:


> Diane Kruger wearing Christian Louboutin Miyousra pumps
> Credit rcfa


 Those are great!


----------



## dfry

Taylor Swift wearing Louboutins in April 2013 Vanity Fair 
Credit fashnberry


----------



## dfry

SeeingRed said:


> Those are great!


 
Here's a pic of the side view of the Miyousra Pump worn by Diane-Kruger 
Credit shoerazzi


----------



## SeeingRed

dfry said:


> Taylor Swift wearing Louboutins in April 2013 Vanity Fair
> Credit fashnberry


 She looks very uncomfortable..., out of place.


----------



## dfry

Hayden Panettiere wearing Louboutin shoes
Credit outfitid and justjared


----------



## 8seventeen19

SeeingRed said:


> Those are great!



I agree! Much better on and really a unique look.


----------



## cl-pig

Imogen Thomas






_bobobob_ - your rapid fire up to the minute updates and presence is missed!


----------



## dfry

Taylor Swift in Christian Louboutin Fred Glitter Lace-Up Shoes 
Credit taylorswiftstyle


----------



## dfry

Didn't see these posted: Taylor Swift at the 2013 People's Choice Awards
Credit taylorswiftstyle


----------



## 318Platinum

91coucou said:


> Rihanna!



OMG what are these???? I thought she was wearing leather pants at first, but then I noticed they are actually OTK boots!!!!! YES!!!!


----------



## dfry

318Platinum said:


> OMG what are these???? I thought she was wearing leather pants at first, but then I noticed they are actually OTK boots!!!!! YES!!!!


 
According to hausofrihanna, Rihanna's white boots are custom made version of Christian Louboutin Sea.nn girl thigh-high.  They have buckles and pockets.  Here's a pic:


----------



## coolscan58

Megan Gale - credit: zimbio


----------



## crazy4bags79

Nolia said:


> Definitely refreshing to see older classic styles still being worn by the stars.


 
classic styles are just amazing.


----------



## coolscan58

Sara Jean Underwood


----------



## SeeingRed

coolscan58 said:


> Sara Jean Underwood


 I don't know if that qualifiys as a dress???


----------



## DeMiau

SeeingRed said:


> I don't know if that qualifiys as a dress???



It`s a fail.......yes I did say that ! Doesn`t look good.


----------



## coolscan58

Adrianne Palicki - credit: zimbio


----------



## coolscan58

Hofit Golan - credit: zimbio


----------



## Prada_Princess

Sinitta, London, UK with her Loubs and a lovely mink coat


----------



## SeeingRed

Prada_Princess said:


> Sinitta, London, UK with her Loubs and a lovely mink coat


 Like it, classic, yet fun!


----------



## dfry

Emilia Clarke with Loutoutin clutch 
Credit rcfa and justjared


----------



## dfry

Miranda Kerr wearing Christian Louboutin June slingback pumps in April 2013 Vogue Australia 
Credit magsoffashion


----------



## dfry

Will.i.am wearing Louboutin Rollerboy Spike suede loafers in London
Credit upscalehype


----------



## Nolia

coolscan58 said:


> Sara Jean Underwood







dfry said:


> Emilia Clarke with Loutoutin clutch
> Credit rcfa and justjared


----------



## dfry

Millie Mackintosh wearing Loutoutin shoes at the Rodial Beautiful Awards at in London 
Credit zimbio


----------



## gfairenoughh

Nicki Minaj


----------



## gfairenoughh

More


----------



## beagly911

SeeingRed said:


> I don't know if that qualifiys as a dress???


Totally agree...umm how can she sit without showing "her..."????


----------



## beagly911

gfairenoughh said:


> More


Is that why she was late to Idol??? LOL!!


----------



## gfairenoughh

beagly911 said:


> Is that why she was late to Idol??? LOL!!



I couldn't tell you, but I wish my boyfriend would carry me around like that! Flashing my red soles to the world!


----------



## beagly911

gfairenoughh said:


> I couldn't tell you, but I wish my boyfriend would carry me around like that! Flashing my red soles to the world!


LOL, my DH couldn't and wouldn't carry me around!!! But I love it!!


----------



## SeeingRed

beagly911 said:


> Totally agree...umm how can she sit without showing "her..."????


 Thats a standing room only "dress"...  And standing in CL's hope for her sake, it's not a lengthy event!


----------



## SeeingRed

dfry said:


> Millie Mackintosh wearing Loutoutin shoes at the Rodial Beautiful Awards at in London
> Credit zimbio


 Like these ones too!


----------



## dfry

Ashley Roberts 
Credit zimbio


----------



## dfry

Barbara Pavlin wearing Louboutin Very Prive
Credit zimbio


----------



## dfry

Kim Kardashian out with Lala Anthony 
Credit fashionbombdaily


----------



## anniethecat

gfairenoughh said:


> Kim kardashian


 

She really does wear clothes from their Sears line! This looks bad though, you're pregnant honey, the skin tight dresses need to go.


----------



## coolscan58

Tara Reid


----------



## dfry

Justin Timberlake wears Christian Louboutin Gareth Zip Men's Flat in Mirrors in his music video
Credit upscalehype


----------



## Nolia

coolscan58 said:


> Tara Reid



Overhang!


----------



## Black Elite

Nolia said:


> Overhang!



lol I noticed that too, it's so creepy looking


----------



## Christchrist

gfairenoughh said:


> I couldn't tell you, but I wish my boyfriend would carry me around like that! Flashing my red soles to the world!


I sure hope that's not her bf lol


----------



## Christchrist

coolscan58 said:


> Tara Reid


That makes me sick


----------



## dfry

Hayden Panettiere 
Credit outfitid and justjared


----------



## dfry

Vanesa Romero wearing Louboutin shoes while promoting her new movie Tres in Spain
Credit rcfa


----------



## dfry

Nicki Minaj Tweeted pic on her way to American Idol 
Credit fashionbombdaily


----------



## Christchrist

dfry said:


> Nicki Minaj Tweeted pic on her way to American Idol
> Credit fashionbombdaily


She so gross


----------



## dfry

Kelly Brook
Credit zimbio


----------



## dfry

Christina Aguilera 
Credit justjared


----------



## gfairenoughh

dfry said:


> Christina Aguilera
> Credit justjared



She looks lovely! I adore her outfit!!


----------



## coolscan58

Rachel Bilson


----------



## gfairenoughh

Kim kardashian


----------



## Flip88

gfairenoughh said:


> Kim kardashian



Love Kim's fox fur fling.  I also like her Loubies.


----------



## dfry

Emilia Clarke at the Broadway opening of Breakfast at Tiffany's in NYC 
Credit shoerazzi


----------



## needloub

gfairenoughh said:


> Kim kardashian



Why does she insist on wearing skin tight clothing?  Love her shoes though...


----------



## beagly911

needloub said:


> Why does she insist on wearing skin tight clothing?  Love her shoes though...


So, so agree...embrace the "new" you!!!  Love almost all of her CL's though!!


----------



## beagly911

dfry said:


> Emilia Clarke at the Broadway opening of Breakfast at Tiffany's in NYC
> Credit shoerazzi


Ummm...love the PP's but the dress...NO!!  Like the idea but something is not right.


----------



## gfairenoughh

Nicki Minaj


----------



## 318Platinum

dfry said:


> According to hausofrihanna, Rihanna's white boots are custom made version of Christian Louboutin Sea.nn girl thigh-high.  They have buckles and pockets.  Here's a pic:



...............of course.


----------



## gfairenoughh

gfairenoughh said:


> Nicki Minaj



Can any one ID the dress plz!


----------



## 91coucou

gfairenoughh said:


> Nicki Minaj


I really like her dress, so cute!


----------



## 91coucou

gfairenoughh said:


> Can any one ID the dress plz!


It's Alexander McQueen - Hot Pink Mesh Dress


----------



## 91coucou

Lovely Kate Upton! Can you ID her stunning dress?


----------



## Ms.parker123

Nicki looks so pretty! That pink is perfect for spring and summer!!!


----------



## gfairenoughh

91coucou said:


> It's Alexander McQueen - Hot Pink Mesh Dress



Thank you so much!


----------



## GoGlam

Christchrist said:


> She so gross



She really is.  Talentless trash with an ego.  Insane that she's judging others on American Idol


----------



## dfry

Thandie Newton wearing Louboutins on Jimmy Fallon Show 
Credit justjared and imagevenue


----------



## dfry

GoGlam said:


> She really is.  Talentless trash with an ego.  Insane that she's judging others on American Idol


 
I think that Nicki is putting on an act, "entertainment" and she is actually a very nice person.  At least my attitude changed in a postiive way after watching Nicki on the Ellen Show with Rosie and Sophia Grace.  Watch this video clip and see what you think:
http://www.ellentv.com/videos/1-s4c5lggg/


----------



## gfairenoughh

dfry said:


> I think that Nicki is putting on an act, "entertainment" and she is actually a very nice person.  At least my attitude changed in a postiive way after watching Nicki on the Ellen Show with Rosie and Sophia Grace.  Watch this video clip and see what you think:
> http://www.ellentv.com/videos/1-s4c5lggg/



Nicki is such a sweet and humble person. Me and my bf met her in Vegas and she is down to earth! She was offering hugs to everyone


----------



## Christchrist

GoGlam said:


> She really is.  Talentless trash with an ego.  Insane that she's judging others on American Idol



She's an illuminati puppet. I can't stand watching her speak never mind sing.


----------



## Fashionista4eva

coolscan58 said:


> Jessica Alba - credit: zimbio



Any idea where i can find this bag from? Name/style #?


----------



## Fashionista4eva

dfry said:


> Alessandra Ambrosio
> Credit fashionbombdaily and zimbio



I'm in love with this jumpsuit or perhaps shorts and top? Can anyone please tell me where the top/short are from?


----------



## dfry

Fashionista4eva said:


> I'm in love with this jumpsuit or perhaps shorts and top? Can anyone please tell me where the top/short are from?



Alessandra Ambrosio's blue romper is by Australian brand, Lover.


----------



## dfry

Fashionista4eva said:


> Any idea where i can find this bag from? Name/style #?



_Jessica Alba at the airport picture?  She has a Christian Louboutin Farida Snakeskin Bowler Bag.  You can get it at Saks Fifth Ave._


----------



## coolscan58

Kristen Stewart - credit: zimbio


----------



## coolscan58

Jessica Alba - credit: zimbio


----------



## coolscan58

Katy Perry - credit: zimbio


----------



## GoGlam

dfry said:


> I think that Nicki is putting on an act, "entertainment" and she is actually a very nice person.  At least my attitude changed in a postiive way after watching Nicki on the Ellen Show with Rosie and Sophia Grace.  Watch this video clip and see what you think:
> http://www.ellentv.com/videos/1-s4c5lggg/



Have you seen her own short documentary show on E?  I don't think synthesizers and all the other tools that she uses mean she has talent. She talks about all this pressure she's under but she's really just a short-tempered girl that exhibits wannabe diva attitude.


----------



## cl-pig

Lauren Goodger





J-LO




Tamara Ecclestone




Alexandra Roach




Izabel Goulart




Priyanka Chopra




Abbey Clancy


----------



## cl-pig

Britney




Frankie Sandford (Right)




Kim K




Megan Gale


----------



## Nolia

cl-pig said:


> Lauren Goodger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J-LO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tamara Ecclestone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexandra Roach
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Izabel Goulart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Priyanka Chopra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abbey Clancy



J-Lo looks incredible!!


----------



## Fashionista4eva

dfry said:


> Alessandra Ambrosio's blue romper is by Australian brand, Lover.



Awesome thank you so much!


----------



## Fashionista4eva

dfry said:


> _Jessica Alba at the airport picture?  She has a Christian Louboutin Farida Snakeskin Bowler Bag.  You can get it at Saks Fifth Ave._



It's not the airport one. It's the Roger vivier shoulder bag with her white and black PPs.. I appreciate your reply though thank you


----------



## gfairenoughh

Jenna Jameson!!!


----------



## gfairenoughh

More


----------



## gfairenoughh

More!!


----------



## gfairenoughh

Keyshia Ka'oir


----------



## gfairenoughh

She always has great foot candy!


----------



## gfairenoughh

More


----------



## gfairenoughh

Evelyn


----------



## gfairenoughh




----------



## gfairenoughh

Evelyn lozada


----------



## Mi_Lan

gfairenoughh said:


> She always has great foot candy!



Somehow I feel this photo is strange. Her legs...


----------



## cl-pig

Mylene Klass





Bollywood Actress Genelia D'Souza


----------



## bobobob

Tamara Ecclestone credit: talkshoes


----------



## 9distelle

Barbarin Palvin


----------



## honeybunch

Myleene Klass


----------



## Christchrist

gfairenoughh said:


> More!!


I'm gonna puke


----------



## akillian24

bobobob said:


> Tamara Ecclestone credit: talkshoes



Her foot candy as well as her man candy are of perfect taste.


----------



## nillacobain

bobobob said:


> Tamara Ecclestone credit: talkshoes



TDF!!!


----------



## coolscan58

Helen Flanagan - credit: zimbio


----------



## dfry

Jennifer Lopez at the Muhammad Ali Celebrity Fight in Phoenix, AZ.
Credit rcfa and justjared


----------



## cl-pig

Tamara Ecclestone




Michele Fairley




A*ME




Kim K


----------



## CMP86

^KK looks okay from the front in that beige dress but it looks awful from the back.


----------



## gfairenoughh

cl-pig said:


> Tamara Ecclestone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michele Fairley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A*ME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim K



I love Tamara's outfit!! But her makeup has been looking a little weird lately!


----------



## anniethecat

gfairenoughh said:


> I love Tamara's outfit!! But her makeup has been looking a little weird lately!


 

Is that what it is?  I was thinking she looks so rough lately, like get some sleep woman so you can get rid of those bags under your eyes.


----------



## anniethecat

The only think I like about Kim K's look is her shoes...that beige is awful, she needs some color.


----------



## SeeingRed

Pregnancy does not suit her...


----------



## DeMiau

SeeingRed said:


> Pregnancy does not suit her...



Yep and I think she is not ready for this (in her head) .........


----------



## SeeingRed

DeMiau said:


> Yep and I think she is not ready for this (in her head) .........


 I would have to agree.  I hope she will be ready for the sacrifice once the time arrives, for the child's sake...


----------



## Christchrist

SeeingRed said:


> I would have to agree.  I hope she will be ready for the sacrifice once the time arrives, for the child's sake...



She won't. She's too selfish


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> She won't. She's too selfish


  Unfortunately I have to agree...her style does not change and adapt to her changing body, she still wants to try to "rock" the newest fashion...she needs to embrace her new and changing body and her little one to come!!!  And she needs to embrace being pregnant...I've been pregnant 3 times and have 2 wonderful children....treasure what you are given...she would not understand!!! EVER!!!!!!


----------



## coolscan58

Diane Kruger, Saoirse Ronan  - credit: zimbio


----------



## cl-pig

Lily Collins




Dita Von Teese




Tamara Eccestone


----------



## dfry

Blake Lively at the opening of Target At Shoppers World Danforth in Toronto, Canada
Credit rcfa and justjared


----------



## needloub

CMP86 said:


> ^KK looks okay from the front in that beige dress but it looks awful from the back.



It doesn't look good from either side lol!   She's a beautiful girl so I wish she would dress the body that she is given at the moment...


----------



## chloe speaks

cl-pig said:


> Kim K



I've always thought Kim K and pregnant ladies are attractive but Kim K pregnant is NOT! It scares me that she's rolling around like a Stay Puff Marshmellow Man on skinny Pigalle type heels. There are plenty of CLs that are the same height but are far more stable - c'mon, it's not hot! 

Her face is lovely, but those dresses don't suit her at all; the first is like some teenage matron outfit and the second looks like the bag that you launder your delicates in!


----------



## 91coucou

dfry said:


> Blake Lively at the opening of Target At Shoppers World Danforth in Toronto, Canada
> Credit rcfa and justjared


She looks just flawless! What's the name of her shoes?


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

coolscan58 said:


> Diane Kruger, Saoirse Ronan  - credit: zimbio



Hot Diane, work it girlfriend.


----------



## cl-pig

Malaysia Pargo





Draya Michele


----------



## gfairenoughh

Nicki!


----------



## coolscan58

Elena Samodanova - credit: zimbio


----------



## DeMiau

91coucou said:


> She looks just flawless! What's the name of her shoes?


I think these are called "SISSI", do a google picture search and you`ll find them.


----------



## 9distelle

Malaysia Pargo


----------



## dfry

Kevin Hart in redLouboutin spike low-top sneakers
Credit upscalehype


----------



## dfry

Nieves Alvarez in Louboutin shoes
Credit rcfa


----------



## nillacobain

cl-pig said:


> Draya Michele




In my next life I want those legs!


----------



## brittany729

dfry said:


> Nieves Alvarez in Louboutin shoes
> Credit rcfa


Shoe Twin!!! I love them


----------



## PetitColibri

nillacobain said:


> In my next life I want those legs!



HA HA me too


----------



## 91coucou

DeMiau said:


> I think these are called "SISSI", do a google picture search and you`ll find them.


Thank you darling!


----------



## mersedes

cl-pig said:


> German TV celeb Verona Pooth


----------



## dfry

Andrea Riseborough with Louboutin clutch and shoes 
Credit justjared


----------



## gfairenoughh

Lindsey Lohan


----------



## dfry

Dita von Teese in Louboutin shoes 
Credit justjared


----------



## Christchrist

gfairenoughh said:


> Lindsey Lohan



She's so trashy


----------



## SeeingRed

gfairenoughh said:


> Lindsey Lohan


Lol!


----------



## Nolia

SeeingRed said:


> Lol!



I also loled.


----------



## needloub

nillacobain said:


> In my next life I want those legs!


You and me both! 



dfry said:


> Dita von Teese in Louboutin shoes
> Credit justjared


I love this whole ensemble...just love the deep plum color on her!


----------



## AEGIS

gfairenoughh said:


> Lindsey Lohan





haha! i burst out laughing


----------



## SeeingRed

Nolia said:


> I also loled.


How could you not?  Ha!


----------



## dfry

January Jones wearing Louboutin shoes 
Credit justjared


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Poor Lindsey, what a mess!!! Lol!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

gfairenoughh said:


> Lindsey Lohan



omg!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

cl-pig said:


> Draya Michele



Who is she? 

I love her outfit seen on her


----------



## dfry

Bella Thorne 
Credit shoerazzi


----------



## dfry

Jennifer Lawrence wearing Louboutin pumps 
Credit outfitid


----------



## dfry

Sai Sankoh 
Credit becauseiamfabulous


----------



## dfry

Emmy Rossum
Credit justjared


----------



## dfry

Olga Kurylenko 
Credit justjared


----------



## dfry

Gwen Stefani
Credit justjared


----------



## cl-pig

Olga Kurylenko






Monica Bellucci


----------



## gfairenoughh

dfry said:


> Sai Sankoh
> Credit becauseiamfabulous



WOW! She bad!


----------



## nillacobain

cl-pig said:


> Monica Bellucci




I don't like to say this... but those Daffs look horrible on her. She looks stunning from the ankle up though.


----------



## SeeingRed

dfry said:


> Gwen Stefani
> Credit justjared


 Are her back-up shoes Vans?  Being a native So-Cal gal, I love my Vans!  lol


----------



## dfry

SeeingRed said:


> Are her back-up shoes Vans?  Being a native So-Cal gal, I love my Vans!  lol


 
Yes, the shoes are Van's, but they are her son's.  He was without shoes, then had on the shoes later (see pics below).


----------



## SeeingRed

dfry said:


> Yes, the shoes are Van's, but they are her son's.  He was without shoes, then had on the shoes later (see pics below).


 Aww..., good mommy!


----------



## legaldiva

I feel myself being drawn more and more to Charlotte Olympia & MB as the result of CL becoming "hoochified" by "celebs" like Evelyn Lozada, Nicki Minaj & Tamara Ecclestone.


----------



## gatorgirl07

legaldiva said:


> I feel myself being drawn more and more to Charlotte Olympia & MB as the result of CL becoming "hoochified" by "celebs" like *Evelyn Lozada*, Nicki Minaj & *Tamara Ecclestone*.



Even the word celeb by these names irritate me.  These women are not celebs in any sense of the word.  Just like the Hilton sisters and the Kartrashians


----------



## SeeingRed

legaldiva said:


> I feel myself being drawn more and more to Charlotte Olympia & MB as the result of CL becoming "hoochified" by "celebs" like Evelyn Lozada, Nicki Minaj & Tamara Ecclestone.


 "Hoochified"!!  Love it!


----------



## gfairenoughh

Kim


----------



## 8seventeen19

legaldiva said:


> I feel myself being drawn more and more to Charlotte Olympia & MB as the result of CL becoming "hoochified" by "celebs" like Evelyn Lozada, Nicki Minaj & Tamara Ecclestone.



(And Valentino, for me anyway.) I'm with you. Add Kim Z. to that list.^^


----------



## coolscan58

Amy Willerton - credit: zimbio


----------



## Ms.parker123

Wow Kim z looks amazing!!!


----------



## 91coucou

Bridget Marquardt wearing Claudia. I am totally crazy about these shoes!


----------



## veechic

Does anyone know what shoes nicki minaj was wearing last night on american idol?

I couldnt really tell if they were CL's but i think they were. they looked similar to madame butterfly booties and they were a blueish color.


----------



## 91coucou

veechic said:


> Does anyone know what shoes nicki minaj was wearing last night on american idol?
> 
> I couldnt really tell if they were CL's but i think they were. they looked similar to madame butterfly booties and they were a blueish color.


She was wearing Giuseppe Zanotti booties last night on American Idol


----------



## veechic

91coucou said:


> She was wearing Giuseppe Zanotti booties last night on American Idol



oh okay thanks! 
idk why i thought i saw red bottoms after she switched shoes with janelle lol


----------



## cl-pig

O






Nene Leakes




Mike Shouhed & Reza Farahan from Shahs of Sunset


----------



## 9distelle

Lisa Hochstein


----------



## Mi_Lan

9distelle said:


> Lisa Hochstein



Omg! The Daffs, and the clutch..


----------



## needloub

^I agree...she looks great!


----------



## cl-pig

Eva Longoria





Carson Kressley


----------



## dfry

Angelina Jolie in Louboutin boots 
Credit justjared


----------



## 9distelle

Frankie Essex


----------



## dfry

Eva Longoria
Credit zimbio


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

dfry said:


> Eva Longoria
> Credit zimbio



This looks very VB


----------



## Classy In Miami

9distelle said:


> Frankie Essex


Any idea what style these are?? I NEED THEM!!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

Classy In Miami said:


> Any idea what style these are?? I NEED THEM!!



Lady peep


----------



## 9distelle

Frankie Essex


----------



## 91coucou

Rihanna


----------



## coolscan58

Elsa Pataky - credit: zimbio


----------



## dfry

Eileen Phillips in London
Credit zimbio


----------



## gfairenoughh

9distelle said:


> Lisa Hochstein



Loving everything head to toe!!


----------



## dfry

OutfitID says Charlize Theron is wearing Louboutin flats while out with Seth MacFarlane
Credit outfitid and dailymail


----------



## coolscan58

Frankie Essex - credit: zimbio


----------



## dfry

Paula Patton on Good Morning America in New  York 
Credit dailymail


----------



## 9distelle

Frankie Essex


----------



## dfry

Cassie
Credit fashionbombdaily


----------



## dfry

Naya Rivera wearing Louboutin Pigalle pumps with Big Sean at the Hollywood Premiere of the movie, "42."
Credit fashionbombdaily


----------



## sophe

dfry said:


> Naya Rivera wearing Louboutin Pigalle pumps with Big Sean at the Hollywood Premiere of the movie, "42."
> Credit fashionbombdaily


Hmmm...they looks like Batignolles..wondering:wondering


----------



## MaryJoe84

sophe said:


> Hmmm...they looks like Batignolles..wondering:wondering


That's what I thought, too!!!


----------



## dfry

sophe said:


> Hmmm...they looks like Batignolles..wondering:wondering


 
fashionbombdaily listed Naya's shoes in this pic as Pigalle, but I found a side view pic of her shoes, and you are right, they look like Batignolles (see below).


----------



## dfry

Nicole Richie wearing Louboutin pumps for her appearance on Jimmy Kimmel Show
Credit outfitid and huffingtonpost


----------



## dfry

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley in Christian Louboutin Duvette Pumps
Credit outfitid and justjared


----------



## Nolia

dfry said:


> Nicole Richie wearing Louboutin pumps for her appearance on Jimmy Kimmel Show
> Credit outfitid and huffingtonpost



Wow, is that peacock velvet?!



dfry said:


> Rosie Huntington-Whiteley in Christian Louboutin Duvette Pumps
> Credit outfitid and justjared



Perfection.  I am regretting not grabbing a pair of those Duvettes


----------



## dfry

Nolia said:


> Wow, is that peacock velvet?!
> 
> Yes! Good eye.


----------



## sophe

dfry said:


> Nicole Richie wearing Louboutin pumps for her appearance on Jimmy Kimmel Show
> Credit outfitid and huffingtonpost



oh my! she looks fantastic!!!


----------



## GoGlam

sophe said:


> oh my! She looks fantastic!!!



+1


----------



## coolscan58

Kendall Jenner - credit: zimbio


----------



## coolscan58

Tamara Ecclestone - credit: zimbio


----------



## coolscan58

Kelly Brook - credit: zimbio


----------



## legaldiva

dfry said:


> fashionbombdaily listed Naya's shoes in this pic as Pigalle, but I found a side view pic of her shoes, and you are right, they look like Batignolles (see below).


 
They also look way too big, which ruins it all for me.  :ninja:


----------



## dfry

Gwyneth Paltrow wearing Louboutin Geo pumps for Iron Man 3 photocall in Munich, Germany 
Credit rcfa and justjared


----------



## dfry

Katy Perry wearing Louboutin shoes at the Coach event to benefit the Children&#8217;s Defense Fund
Credit becauseiamfabulous and dailymail


----------



## dfry

Gloria Govan 
Credit fashionbombdaily


----------



## dfry

La La Anthony wearing Louboutins 
Credit rcfa


----------



## dfry

Jennifer Lopez out in West Hollywood, CA
Credit justjared


----------



## dfry

Jenna Dewan Tatum and Channing Tatum going out to dinner in London.  
Credit justjared


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

dfry said:


> Jenna Dewan Tatum and Channing Tatum going out to dinner in London.
> Credit justjared



N'awwww!


----------



## dfry

Angelina Jolie and Maddox arriving in Los Angeles.
Credit justjared


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

dfry said:


> Angelina Jolie and Maddox arriving in Los Angeles.
> Credit justjared



Woah. He grew.


----------



## dfry

Emmy Rossum with Louboutin bag at LAX last night.
Credit dailymail


----------



## dfry

Hayden Panettiere wearing Louboutin Tosca Wedge sandal 
Credit outfitid


----------



## 9distelle

Verona Pooth


----------



## dfry

Alexis Knapp wore Louboutin heels to the MTV Movie Awards.
Credit becauseiamfabulous


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

dfry said:


> Hayden Panettiere wearing Louboutin Tosca Wedge sandal
> Credit outfitid



*I love her yellow dress *


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

91coucou said:


> Rihanna



wow! This is my perfect pair!

What season are these? spring/summer? I haven't seen them.... 
But love them!!


----------



## dfry

Kylie Minogue at the 2013 MTV Movie Awards
Credit rcfa and dailymail


----------



## coolscan58

Irina Shayk - credit: zimbio


----------



## miriammarquez

Miranda Kerr Launching the Qantas new flight attendant uniform in Sydney, Australia April 16, 2013 wearing black pigalle


----------



## soleilbrun

dfry said:


> Alexis Knapp wore Louboutin heels to the MTV Movie Awards.
> Credit becauseiamfabulous


 
I am legally insane over these shoes! I need, need, need them.


----------



## miriammarquez

Kelly Osbourne Self Magazine May 2013 wearing Fossile sandals


----------



## miriammarquez

Evan Rachel Wood Vanity Fair Party at Tribeca Film Festival in New York City April 16, 2013


----------



## coolscan58

Myleene Klass - credit:zimbio


----------



## coolscan58

Kelly Brook


----------



## coolscan58

Ciara - credit: zimbio


----------



## dfry

Kevin Hart wore Christian Louboutin Sneakers at BET Networks NY Upfront 2013
Credit upscalehype


----------



## fumi

coolscan58 said:


> Ciara - credit: zimbio



Love Ciara! Those white Pigalles are hot!


----------



## coolscan58

Helen Flanagan - credit:zimbio


----------



## dfry

Jennifer Lopez in Burbank
Credit dailymail


----------



## dfry

Gwyneth Paltrow wearing Louboutin pumps out to dinner in Paris 
Credit rcfa


----------



## dfry

Christina Milian wearing Christian Louboutin Equestria boots 
Credit fashionbombdaily


----------



## dfry

Julianne Moore and Chloe Moretz (in Louboutin shoes) attend the Carrie Photo Call at The 5th Annual Summer Of Sony today in Cancun, Mexico 
Credit zimbio


----------



## dfry

Amanda Bynes hails a cab in New York City today 
Credit zimbio


----------



## JL988

dfry said:


> Amanda Bynes hails a cab in New York City today
> Credit zimbio



Omg, these are fake


----------



## coolscan58

Jessica Szohr - credit: zimbio


----------



## SeeingRed

coolscan58 said:


> Jessica Szohr - credit: zimbio


 Cute, but they look like she is swimming in them, how can she walk??


----------



## Nolia

dfry said:


> Amanda Bynes hails a cab in New York City today
> Credit zimbio





JL988 said:


> Omg, these are fake



Yes they are.


----------



## needloub

dfry said:


> Amanda Bynes hails a cab in New York City today
> Credit zimbio



All sorts of wrong!


----------



## dfry

David Guetta wears Christian Louboutin Sneakers at ASCAP Pop Music Awards 
Credit upscalehype


----------



## MaryJoe84

dfry said:


> Amanda Bynes hails a cab in New York City today
> Credit zimbio



OMG... now words for that


----------



## dfry

Will-i-am in London with Christian Louboutin Cris studded case going to BBC Radio 1 in London 
Credit upscalehype


----------



## dfry

Heidi Klum filming in Santa Monica 
Credit dailymail


----------



## wannaprada

dfry said:


> Heidi Klum filming in Santa Monica
> Credit dailymail



Which shoes are these? They look like Pigalles, sort of, but I'm not sure.  TIA!


----------



## dfry

wannaprada said:


> Which shoes are these? They look like Pigalles, sort of, but I'm not sure.  TIA!


 
Heidi's Louboutins look like Pigalles to me, too.


----------



## 8seventeen19

wannaprada said:


> which shoes are these? They look like pigalles, sort of, but i'm not sure.  Tia!



Pigalle Plato 140


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:


> Which shoes are these? They look like Pigalles, sort of, but I'm not sure.  TIA!



Maybe pigalle Plato?


----------



## wannaprada

shoeaddictklw said:


> Pigalle Plato 140





Christchrist said:


> Maybe pigalle Plato?





dfry said:


> Heidi's Louboutins look like Pigalles to me, too.



Thanks ladies! Either way, they look good on her!


----------



## cl-pig

Khloe Kardashian





Avril Lavigne




Tamara Ecclestone




Bollywood Actress Sunny Leone


----------



## Nolia

cl-pig said:


> Khloe Kardashian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avril Lavigne
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tamara Ecclestone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bollywood Actress Sunny Leone



Those last ones look tsk tsk.


----------



## sophe

cl-pig said:


> Bollywood Actress Sunny Leone



never seen this style before,and it looks fake to me


----------



## 9distelle

Elena Samodanova


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

miriammarquez said:


> Miranda Kerr Launching the Qantas new flight attendant uniform in Sydney, Australia April 16, 2013 wearing black pigalle



The girl to the left of her also has got CLs on


----------



## katie2sweet

91coucou said:


> Rihanna



OMG ... love these !   (love Rihanna also!)


----------



## 9distelle

Nerea Garmendia


----------



## 91coucou

9distelle said:


> Nerea Garmendia


I am in love with these shoes!  They look so much better in person, seriously!


----------



## akillian24

Nolia said:


> Those last ones look tsk tsk.



I was thinking the same! Like a Highness/LP cross.


----------



## coolscan58

Maria Sharapova - credit: zimbio


----------



## CallMeSteph

coolscan58 said:


> Maria Sharapova - credit: zimbio



Wow these are awesome shoes, but waay too big on her..


----------



## MaryJoe84

coolscan58 said:


> Maria Sharapova - credit: zimbio


Am I mistaken or do they look like a size too big or so?


----------



## SeeingRed

MaryJoe84 said:


> Am I mistaken or do they look like a size too big or so?


 
WAY too big!


----------



## MaryJoe84

SeeingRed said:


> WAY too big!


I don't know how she can walk in them, it looks like she's about to slip out of them any second...


----------



## 9distelle

frankie essex


----------



## needloub

91coucou said:


> I am in love with these shoes!  They look so much better in person, seriously!



I am in love with this colorway!


----------



## dfry

Ciara Instagram wearing Louboutins 
Credit fashionbombdaily


----------



## dfry

Aubrey Plaza wore Louboutins at the screening of The To Do List in Las Vegas 
Credit justjared


----------



## dfry

Ashley Tisdale wearing Louboutin Burlina with boyfriend Christopher French while attending a friends wedding in Cabo San Lucas, Mexico on April 21 
Credit starstyle and justjared


----------



## dfry

Elizabeth Banks wore Christian Louboutin Décolleté pumps to the 2013 CinemaCon Final Night Awards
Credit shoerazzi


----------



## dfry

Kelly Rowland wore Christian Louboutin Lady Highness pumps to the 2013 GLAAD Media Awards
Credit shoerazzi


----------



## dfry

Naya Rivera wore Christian Louboutin Pigalle pumps to the 2013 GLAAD Media Awards
Credit shoerazzi


----------



## miriammarquez

Catherine Zeta Jones 40th Anniversary Chaplin Award Gala in NYC April 22, 2013


----------



## miriammarquez

January Jones and Kiernan Shipka


----------



## Christchrist

coolscan58 said:


> Maria Sharapova - credit: zimbio



Friggin gap! Drives me crazy


----------



## dfry

Kate Hudson made an appearance on Good Morning America on April 23 
Credit dailymail


----------



## dfry

Katy Perry promoted Smurfs in Cancun, Mexico 
Credit dailymail


----------



## dfry

Rihanna leaving Magic City Nightclub in Atlanta, April 22, 2013 
Credit starstyle


----------



## dfry

Maria Sharapova at the Porsche Presents New Testimonial event at the Porsche Museum in Stuttgart, Germany 
Credit rcfa and zimbio


----------



## cl-pig

Kris Jenner





Kelly Brook




Chelsee Healey & Tulisa Contostavlos




Carol Vonderman




Megan Gale




Tamara Ecclestone




Xtina




Georgina Dorsett


----------



## dfry

January Jones wore Louboutin Diptic ankle boots while attending a presentation of Mad Men at The Paley Center for Media on April 23 in New York City 
Credit jaredjared and starstyle


----------



## dfry

Eva Longoria wearing Christian Louboutin Double Moc Lizard and Canvas platform sandals in Santa Monica, CA on April 24, 2013.
Credit starstyle and zimbio


----------



## dfry

Kate Hudson arriving for a taping of the Late Show with David Letterman on April 24, 2013 
Credit dailymail


----------



## dfry

Goldie Hawn going to lunch at Spago with her manager on April 24  
Credit dailymail


----------



## miriammarquez

Gwyneth Paltrow and Riley Keough


----------



## 9distelle

Aubrey Plaza


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

miriammarquez said:


> Gwyneth Paltrow and Riley Keough



Gwen looks phenomenal


----------



## Nolia

I usually like Gwyneth's style but in the words of SATC, isn't that dress a little .. ."young"?



miriammarquez said:


> Gwyneth Paltrow and Riley Keough


----------



## SeeingRed

Nolia said:


> I usually like Gwyneth's style but in the words of SATC, isn't that dress a little .. ."young"?


 
Yep, a little too edgy for Gwyneth.  She is so beautiful, but why won't she ever do anything different with her hair? Im not talking drastic...


----------



## dfry

Alessandra Ambrosio wore Louboutin Lady Max Spike T-Straps at Guy Hepner Gallery April 24 
Credit starstyle and polyvore


----------



## GoGlam

miriammarquez said:


> Gwyneth Paltrow and Riley Keough



Holy dress.. Or lack thereof


----------



## beagly911

Nolia said:


> I usually like Gwyneth's style but in the words of SATC, isn't that dress a little .. ."young"?


Maybe she is trying live up to the most beautiful woman from "People"...no comment, and she is usually so classy...this IMHO not so much!


----------



## coolscan58

Lucy Mecklenburgh


----------



## dfry

Eva Longoria wearing Louboutins at Via Veneto Restaurant in Santa Monica April 25 
Credit starstyle


----------



## dfry

Kate Beckinsale in Louboutins at TCM Classic Film Festival April 25, 2013 
Credit starstyle


----------



## dfry

Rita Ora wearing Louboutins at the Chanel Little Black Jacket Exhibition in Dubai April 26
Credit ahlanlive


----------



## dfry

Will.i.am wearing Louboutin sneakers 
Credit upscalehype


----------



## Nolia

coolscan58 said:


> Lucy Mecklenburgh



I don't know who she is, but she has a lovely healthy pair of legs!!


----------



## dfry

Rihanna wearing Louboutins in her Instagram April 25
Credit starstyle


----------



## dfry

Kevin Hart wearing Louboutin multicolor snakeskin sneakers during his comedy routine for the Second Annual Hilarity For Charity benefiting The Alzheimers Association in Hollywood
Credit upscalehype


----------



## dfry

Ireland Baldwin at the Madonna fashion exhibition in Los Angeles on April 25 
Credit dailymail


----------



## sophe

Nolia said:


> I don't know who she is, but she has a lovely healthy pair of legs!!



+1


----------



## 9distelle

Isabel Edvardsson


----------



## CMP86

dfry said:


> Rita Ora wearing Louboutins at the Chanel Little Black Jacket Exhibition in Dubai April 26
> Credit ahlanlive


Not digging this outfit at all.


----------



## cl-pig

Eva Longoria





Morena Baccarin




Irina Shayk




Danielle Lloyd


----------



## cl-pig

Selita Ebanks




Kris Jenner




Cheryl Burke




Rita Ora




Dita Von Tessse




Leigh-Ann-Peacock from the band little mix


----------



## dfry

Paulina Rubio at the Billboard Latin Music Awards in Miami April 25 
Credit dailymail


----------



## dfry

Kerry Washington wore Christian Louboutin Pigalle pumps to the 2013 White House Correspondents Association Dinner April 27 
Credit shoerazzi


----------



## SeeingRed

dfry said:


> Paulina Rubio at the Billboard Latin Music Awards in Miami April 25
> Credit dailymail


Pink studded Pigalles would have been so cute with this dress...


----------



## coolscan58

Cher Lloyd - Credit: zimbio


----------



## dfry

Paris Hilton and boyfriend River Viiperi at the Hakkasan Nightclub opening in Las Vegas April 27 
Credit dailymail


----------



## Nolia

cl-pig said:


> Selita Ebanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kris Jenner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheryl Burke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rita Ora
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dita Von Tessse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leigh-Ann-Peacock from the band little mix



Loving that dress on Leigh-Ann


----------



## MaryJoe84

dfry said:


> Paulina Rubio at the Billboard Latin Music Awards in Miami April 25
> Credit dailymail


Is it just me, or seem her Loubis a little bit too big?


----------



## dfry

Christina Ricci at a screening of the Smurfs during the 2013 Tribeca Film Festival held on April 27 in New York City
Credit justjared


----------



## evangelineyeun

bobobob said:


> Demi Moore credit: zimbio


Love the shoes. Not sure about the dress.


----------



## dfry

MaryJoe84 said:


> Is it just me, or seem her Loubis a little bit too big?


 
Yeah, Paulina has big gap.


----------



## dfry

Rita Ora wearing Christian Louboutin Printed Rantus Orlato Sneakers in London 
Credit fashionbombdaily


----------



## dfry

Fantasia wearing Louboutin spiked pumps in New York 
Credit fashionbombdaily


----------



## dfry

Zoe Saldana at the premiere of Star Trek Into Darkness April 29 in Berlin, Germany 
Credit justjared


----------



## Nolia

dfry said:


> Zoe Saldana at the premiere of Star Trek Into Darkness April 29 in Berlin, Germany
> Credit justjared



She's gorgeous!!


----------



## cl-pig

Coco Austin





Nicky Hilton




Kelly Brook




Christina Ricci


----------



## coolscan58

Paris Hilton - credit: zimbio


----------



## coolscan58

Lily Aldridge - credit: zimbio


----------



## 9distelle

Emilia Clarke


----------



## annamoon

Just love Lily's shoes, what super sexy style.




coolscan58 said:


> Lily Aldridge - credit: zimbio


----------



## 91coucou

9distelle said:


> Emilia Clarke


She's so pretty!


----------



## coolscan58

Georgia Salpa - credit: zimbio


----------



## coolscan58

Helen Flanagan - credit: zimbio


----------



## coolscan58

Jorgie Porter - credit: zimbio


----------



## 9distelle

Hattie Morahan


----------



## Listea

Classic louboutins but She looks quite uncomfortable.


----------



## cl-pig

Amanda Holden





Kate Moss


----------



## dfry

Carey Mulligan at The Great Gatsby lunch on May 2 
Credit dailymail


----------



## dfry

Zoe Saldana at London's Star Trek Into Darkness premiere May 2
Credit dailymail and justjared


----------



## dfry

Paris Hilton with Louboutin Sweet Charity Clutch while headed to The Late Show With David Letterman May 2 
Credit starstyle


----------



## 9distelle

Alexandra Roach


----------



## Obsessed617

bobobob said:


> Khloe Kardashian credit: zimbio


Omg tangerine dream! Love! I wonder if the spray tan stains them.. Seriously.


----------



## miriammarquez

Zoe Saldana


----------



## dfry

Nicki Minaj tweeted her Louboutin No Limit Spiked Sneakers on elimination night on American Idol May 2 
Credit fashionbombdaily


----------



## coolscan58

Paris Hilton - credit: zimbio


----------



## miriammarquez

Francesca Eastwood


----------



## 9distelle

Carey Mulligan


----------



## coolscan58

Carmen Electra


----------



## Flip88

Kate Moss


----------



## 8seventeen19

miriammarquez said:


> Zoe Saldana



Perfection!


----------



## coolscan58

Kylie Minogue - credit: zimbio


----------



## 9distelle

Shantel VanSanten


----------



## shoeicided

So these gorgeous Loubs on Ciara's instagram. Sorry but I don't know their name. Anyone?


----------



## gfairenoughh

shoeicided said:


> So these gorgeous Loubs on Ciara's instagram. Sorry but I don't know their name. Anyone?



DAMMMMN!!!!!


----------



## gfairenoughh

dfry said:


> Nicki Minaj tweeted her Louboutin No Limit Spiked Sneakers on elimination night on American Idol May 2
> Credit fashionbombdaily



NICKI looks gorgggggg! Dime piece!


----------



## dlina03

dfry said:


> Zoe Saldana at London's Star Trek Into Darkness premiere May 2
> Credit dailymail and justjared



I'm really feeling this old Hollywood look.... Everything is on point!


----------



## dlina03

dfry said:


> Nicki Minaj tweeted her Louboutin No Limit Spiked Sneakers on elimination night on American Idol May 2
> Credit fashionbombdaily



Nicki honey, I'm lovin these sneakers. She's looking normal for once. Where's the flamboyant Nicki?


----------



## 318Platinum

Sarah Jessica Parker SLAYED the MET Gala Red Carpet!! Custom Christian Louboutin OTK Boots, (I'm not sure what style)!! I so want and NEED these!! Give me the entite look, STAT!! YES!!!!!
	

		
			
		

		
	





Please let me know the style of boot, because I really can't tell, but she did say that she got Christian to make these boots specifically for the MET Gala!!

P.S. I LOVE the Philliph Treacy headdress!! I need this!! ;-P


----------



## nillacobain

318Platinum said:


> Sarah Jessica Parker SLAYED the MET Gala Red Carpet!! Custom Christian Louboutin OTK Boots, (I'm not sure what style)!! I so want and NEED these!! Give me the entite look, STAT!! YES!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2171235
> View attachment 2171236
> 
> 
> Please let me know the style of boot, because I really can't tell, but she did say that she got Christian to make these boots specifically for the MET Gala!!
> 
> P.S. I LOVE the Philliph Treacy headdress!! I need this!! ;-P



Would like to see a better side pic but these look like Monica otk boots to me (Rolando last). They came out in satin and suede.


----------



## wannaprada

318Platinum said:


> Sarah Jessica Parker SLAYED the MET Gala Red Carpet!! Custom Christian Louboutin OTK Boots, (I'm not sure what style)!! I so want and NEED these!! Give me the entite look, STAT!! YES!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2171235
> View attachment 2171236
> 
> 
> Please let me know the style of boot, because I really can't tell, but she did say that she got Christian to make these boots specifically for the MET Gala!!
> 
> P.S. I LOVE the Philliph Treacy headdress!! I need this!! ;-P



SJP can do no wrong in my book! Style Goddess!


----------



## Nolia

318Platinum said:


> Sarah Jessica Parker SLAYED the MET Gala Red Carpet!! Custom Christian Louboutin OTK Boots, (I'm not sure what style)!! I so want and NEED these!! Give me the entite look, STAT!! YES!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2171235
> View attachment 2171236
> 
> 
> Please let me know the style of boot, because I really can't tell, but she did say that she got Christian to make these boots specifically for the MET Gala!!
> 
> P.S. I LOVE the Philliph Treacy headdress!! I need this!! ;-P



I adore the headdress but the whole thing looks so busy!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

gfairenoughh said:


> DAMMMMN!!!!!



Yeeeeees!! Loooove 'em!!


----------



## miriammarquez

Michelle Rodriquez Fast & Furious 6 World Premiere


----------



## icecreamom

318Platinum said:


> Sarah Jessica Parker SLAYED the MET Gala Red Carpet!! Custom Christian Louboutin OTK Boots, (I'm not sure what style)!! I so want and NEED these!! Give me the entite look, STAT!! YES!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2171235
> View attachment 2171236
> 
> 
> Please let me know the style of boot, because I really can't tell, but she did say that she got Christian to make these boots specifically for the MET Gala!!
> 
> P.S. I LOVE the Philliph Treacy headdress!! I need this!! ;-P



She was pure perfection!


----------



## SeeingRed

miriammarquez said:


> Michelle Rodriquez Fast & Furious 6 World Premiere


 Beautiful!  AND she arrives in American muscle...


----------



## 91coucou

Rihanna posted this picture on her Instagram


----------



## 9distelle

Michelle Rodriguez


----------



## JL988

Kerry Washington in the Pigalle Plato


----------



## MaryJoe84

Hilary Duff wearing Studio 120
OMG, I want these!!! But I doubt they are still available anywhere. And she has the Chanel so black jumbo 

credit: justjared


----------



## needloub

JL988 said:


> Kerry Washington in the Pigalle Plato



She is so gorgeous...she caused me to change my whole wardrobe!


----------



## dlina03

needloub said:


> She is so gorgeous...she caused me to change my whole wardrobe!



I know right! Luv her


----------



## Topoftheworld

91coucou said:


> Rihanna posted this picture on her Instagram


Cute!


----------



## Topoftheworld

dfry said:


> Hayden Panettiere wearing Louboutin Tosca Wedge sandal
> Credit outfitid


love these!


----------



## Chanieish

91coucou said:


> Rihanna posted this picture on her Instagram



Ugh so jealous of her teeny waist! Time to do some crunches!


----------



## miriammarquez

Summer Watson


----------



## JessieG

miriammarquez said:


> Summer Watson



Funky shoes...would LOVE them in a piggy style!


----------



## 9distelle

Nadia Bjorlin


----------



## 9distelle

Chelsie Hightower


----------



## Montelle

cl-pig said:


> Lets get started again!
> Lily Becker, wife of ex-German tennis player Boris Becker


OMG!  LOVE THAT.....I can't stop laughing


----------



## Montelle

JL988 said:


> Kerry Washington in the Pigalle Plato


She always looks so amazing!


----------



## Montelle

miriammarquez said:


> Summer Watson


Love the theme!  I would rock those shoes in an instant!


----------



## needloub

Montelle said:


> She always looks so amazing!



Yes she does...every time I see her on her show, I always purchase something to update my wardrobe lol!


----------



## gfairenoughh

Nicki!


----------



## 9distelle

Rebecca Zlotowski


----------



## 91coucou

9distelle said:


> Rebecca Zlotowski


These are way too pretty!


----------



## BagBragger

9distelle said:


> Rebecca Zlotowski



Those are pretty.  I thought about those as my summer color, but the pitch is too high and I've made a vow to be practice and not impulsive anymore.  Tell me this though.  The color of the picture versus the actual pictures of her wearing the shoes show difference in the shade of the color?  Is it my or is it the difference in the picture (quality)?


----------



## dfry

Jennifer Lopez with Louboutin clutch and shoes at the 2013 Billboard Music Awards 
Credit justjared


----------



## dfry

Jessica Chastain with boyfriend, Gian Luca Passi de Preposulo, in Cannes 
Credit dailymail


----------



## dfry

Zoe Saldana wore Christian Louboutin Paulina Pumps during her promotional rounds in NYC at Sirius Radio Studios for Star Trek Into Darkness 
Credit fashionbombdaily


----------



## beagly911

BagBragger said:


> Those are pretty.  I thought about those as my summer color, but the pitch is too high and I've made a vow to be practice and not impulsive anymore.  Tell me this though.  The color of the picture versus the actual pictures of her wearing the shoes show difference in the shade of the color?  Is it my or is it the difference in the picture (quality)?


IMHO I think the pics of the actual shoes are closer to the real color than than the "shop" photos, they seem to more 'green' than they really are.


----------



## 9distelle

Carey Mulligan


----------



## dfry

Zoe Saldana wore Christian Louboutin Flo Colorblock slingbacks to promote Star Trek Into Darkness at The Grove 
Credit fashionbombdaily


----------



## SeeingRed

dfry said:


> Zoe Saldana wore Christian Louboutin Flo Colorblock slingbacks to promote Star Trek Into Darkness at The Grove
> Credit fashionbombdaily


 
Such a cute and springy outfit!  Too bad her slings fell... She needs to check on TPF to learn how to keep this from happening!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

dfry said:


> Jennifer Lopez with Louboutin clutch and shoes at the 2013 Billboard Music Awards
> Credit justjared



And is that gold Un Bout??


----------



## dfry

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> And is that gold Un Bout??


 
Yes, it is - good eye


----------



## dfry

Rachel Bilson wore Louboutin Summerissima pumps with Hayden Christensen in Cannes May 20 
Credit starstyle and justjared


----------



## dfry

Rihanna wore Christian Louboutin Duvette 120mm Pumps at Il Ristorante di Giorgio Baldi on May 19 in Santa Monica, Calif
Credit starstyle and justjared


----------



## dfry

Jessica Biel wore Louboutin June Slingbacks at the Canal + TV event at the Cannes Film Festival May 20 
Credit starstyle


----------



## martinaa

dfry said:


> Rihanna wore Christian Louboutin Duvette 120mm Pumps at Il Ristorante di Giorgio Baldi on May 19 in Santa Monica, Calif
> Credit starstyle and justjared


 
I love, love, love these shoes!! Any ID on the bag?


----------



## Croatia

martinaa said:


> I love, love, love these shoes!! Any ID on the bag?


It's a Céline


----------



## SeeingRed

gfairenoughh said:


> Nicki!


 
"Those aren't boots. Those are my cats..."  Lol, sorry, I couldn't resist!


----------



## dfry

Zoe Saldana wore Louboutins on Late Night With Jimmy Fallon May 17 in New York City 
Credit justjared


----------



## rock_girl

dfry said:


> Zoe Saldana wore Louboutins on Late Night With Jimmy Fallon May 17 in New York City
> Credit justjared



Can anyone ID her dress please??


----------



## abs678

rock_girl said:


> Can anyone ID her dress please??


She is in Diane von Furstenberg


----------



## honeybunch

dfry said:


> Zoe Saldana wore Louboutins on Late Night With Jimmy Fallon May 17 in New York City
> Credit justjared



Love these shoes!  Not seen them before.


----------



## nillacobain

honeybunch said:


> Love these shoes!  Not seen them before.



It's a new style - Geo pumps IIRC.


----------



## honeybunch

nillacobain said:


> It's a new style - Geo pumps IIRC.



Thanks.  Do the toes have spikes on them?


----------



## nillacobain

honeybunch said:


> Thanks.  Do the toes have spikes on them?



Yes. You can see a better pic here: http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...t-the-new-styles-739343-326.html#post24659237


----------



## honeybunch

nillacobain said:


> Yes. You can see a better pic here: http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...t-the-new-styles-739343-326.html#post24659237



Gorgeous!  Thanks.


----------



## dfry

Miranda Kerr with Louboutin clutch at the 2013 Met Gala, where the theme was "Punk"
Credit justjared


----------



## dfry

Jessica Alba with Louboutin Marquese clutch and shoes at the 2013 Met Gala, where the theme was 'Punk' 
Credit shoerazzi


----------



## MegsVC

dfry said:


> Miranda Kerr with Louboutin clutch at the 2013 Met Gala, where the theme was "Punk"
> Credit justjared


Ommmgg is that the all pavé clou??! Heaven!!


----------



## Mi_Lan

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley wore Dior and Christian Louboutin white Pigalles to the amfAR Cinema Against AIDS Gala during the Cannes Film Festival May 23 
Credit dailymail


----------



## 8seventeen19

Mi_Lan said:


> Rosie Huntington-Whiteley wore Dior and Christian Louboutin white Pigalles to the amfAR Cinema Against AIDS Gala during the Cannes Film Festival May 23
> Credit dailymail
> 
> View attachment 2192904



I think these are the new So Kate? I saw these in Bronze Antiq modeled on IG and it looked exact. Not sure I am liking the longer toe.


----------



## coolscan58

Marion Cotillard - credit: zimbio


----------



## dfry

Jessica Alba wore Louboutin 'June' pumps at the Social Star Awards 2013 in Singapore May 23 
Credit justjared and rcfa


----------



## coolscan58

Khloe Kardashian - credit: zimbio


----------



## 9distelle

Giuliana Rancic


----------



## coolscan58

Nicki Minaj - credit: eyeprime


----------



## dfry

Nicole Kidman wore red Christian Louboutin Decollete 554&#8242; pumps to the La Venus a la Fourrure (Venus in Fur) premiere during the Cannes Film Festival May 25 
Credit rcfa and jusjared


----------



## dfry

Kate Moss leaving Loulou's in London on May 25 
Credit dailymail


----------



## dfry

Berenice Bejo accepted the award for her role in 'The Past' at the Cannes Film Festival May 26 
Credit dailymail


----------



## crispauel

bobobob said:


> Demi Moore credit: zimbio


Love Demi Moore's dress, anyone knows who's the designer?


----------



## Zoe Bradley

dfry said:


> Jessica Alba wore Louboutin 'June' pumps at the Social Star Awards 2013 in Singapore May 23
> Credit justjared and rcfa


Wow! This dress is spectacular! Can anyone ID? Thx.


----------



## dfry

Zoe Bradley said:


> Wow! This dress is spectacular! Can anyone ID? Thx.


 
Jessica Alba is wearing Zuhair Murad.


----------



## 9distelle

Zhang Ziyi


----------



## Fieke79

dfry said:


> Miranda Kerr with Louboutin clutch at the 2013 Met Gala, where the theme was "Punk"
> Credit justjared


 
Wauw I love that clutch !!!


----------



## 9distelle

Selita Ebanks


----------



## Zoe Bradley

dfry said:


> Jessica Alba is wearing Zuhair Murad.



Thanks!


----------



## 9distelle

Léa Seydoux


----------



## nillacobain

9distelle said:


> Léa Seydoux



Loving these.


----------



## bitchychinky

9distelle said:


> Léa Seydoux


 
These are amazing!!


----------



## Greta_V

Have you guys seen Avril wearing Isoldes in her new video? So cute =3
http://youtu.be/sXd2WxoOP5g


----------



## dlina03

9distelle said:


> Léa Seydoux



Me likey!


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

Psy in his latest music video 'gentleman'  hes so cute i love him


----------



## 9distelle

Melita Toscan du Plantier


----------



## dfry

Jennifer Lopez wore pink Christian Louboutin Guerilla Spiked Peep Toe Booties in London on May 30.
Credit justjared and fashionbombdaily


----------



## akillian24

9distelle said:


> Melita Toscan du Plantier



Love.  These aren't recent are they?


----------



## beagly911

akillian24 said:


> Love.  These aren't recent are they?


They are from a couple of years ago, I want to say F/W '11??  But I'm not positive.


----------



## 9distelle

Laetitia Casta


----------



## needloub

9distelle said:


> Laetitia Casta



Is she going to fly away?! :giggles:


----------



## Christchrist

9distelle said:


> Laetitia Casta



Terrible


----------



## akillian24

9distelle said:


> Laetitia Casta



What the heck?  It's Victoria Secret model meets Lady Gaga.  Over vodka.


----------



## cl-pig

Kerry Washington





Tamara Ecclestone




Andrea Riseborough


----------



## cl-pig

Monika Jakisic




Jessica Chastain




J-Lo




Hayden Panetierre 




Kristin Davis


----------



## cl-pig

Blake Lively


----------



## Nadin22

cl-pig said:


> Blake Lively



Beautiful


----------



## Louboufan

cl-pig said:


> Blake Lively



Gorgeous and I love those shoes in the pink suede!


----------



## dfry

Jennifer Lopez wore Christian Louboutin Metropolis Boots at the Sound Of Change concert at London's Twickenham Stadium on Saturday night (June 1) 
Credit dailymail and starstyle


----------



## 9distelle

Kelly Brook


----------



## dfry

Gwen Stefani with Christian Louboutin Panettone studded wallet while out with Kingston and Zuma in Los Angeles May 30 
Credit starstyle and justjared


----------



## coolscan58

Jessica Szohr - credit: zimbio


----------



## needloub

^Looks uncomfortable!


----------



## Christchrist

needloub said:


> ^looks uncomfortable!



+1


----------



## cl-pig

Rebel Wilson in Madame Mouse




Amanda Holden


----------



## coolscan58

Jenna-Louise Coleman - credit: zimbio


----------



## miriammarquez

Fergie Malibu June 4, 2013 wearing Cataclou sandals


----------



## cl-pig

Indian actress Karishma Kapoor


----------



## dfry

Claire Julien at The Bling Ring Los Angeles Premiere June 4
Credit becauseiamfabulous


----------



## Flip88

Tine Hobley, June 4th.

Getty.


----------



## dfry

A pic had already been posted of Rebel Wilson in Louboutin heels, but Rebel also had a Louboutin clutch at the Glamour Women of the Year Awards 2013 June 4, where she received the Pandora Breakthrough Award.
Credit dailymail


----------



## coolscan58

Molly Sims - credit: zimbio


----------



## coolscan58

Paris Hilton - credit: zimbio


----------



## miriammarquez

Kerry Washington 3rd Annual Celebrate Sundance Institute Los Angeles Benefit


----------



## MaryJoe84

miriammarquez said:


> Kerry Washington 3rd Annual Celebrate Sundance Institute Los Angeles Benefit


wowza... the shoes are nice but they are too big...


----------



## MDM

miriammarquez said:


> Kerry Washington 3rd Annual Celebrate Sundance Institute Los Angeles Benefit



I get seizures every time I see a gap this big.


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Beyonce Pivichic 120 courtesy: fashionbombdaily.com


----------



## Mrs. MFH

miriammarquez said:


> Kerry Washington 3rd Annual Celebrate Sundance Institute Los Angeles Benefit



Goodness that's dangerous...her feet have to be coming out of that shoe when she walks....


----------



## Nolia

Mrs. MFH said:


> Beyonce Pivichic 120 courtesy: fashionbombdaily.com



Beauty!


----------



## cl-pig

Kelly Brook




Danielle Linekar


----------



## babysweetums

dfry said:


> Claire Julien at The Bling Ring Los Angeles Premiere June 4
> Credit becauseiamfabulous



color name/style ID please? i need these! are they current?


----------



## dfry

babysweetums said:


> color name/style ID please? i need these! are they current?


 
thefashion-court.com says that Claire Julien is wearing Louboutin Fall 2013 Metallic SO KATE Pumps


----------



## dfry

Andrea Riseborough was previously posted wearing the same style, but different color.  Shoerazzi hasn't shown Claire wearing them, but here they are on Andrea.


----------



## Felicious

babysweetums said:


> color name/style ID please? i need these! are they current?



Your can preorder them at Saks Here - they are so gorgeous!


----------



## babysweetums

Felicious said:


> Your can preorder them at Saks Here - they are so gorgeous!



omg thank you! but 8/30 wtf????? hhaa does anyone know do they run like the pigalle?


----------



## Angie415

I'm so sorry I couldn't take a photo...but Michelle Williams was in-studio today and she was wearing Pigalle 120!! (It looked like the patent leopard but it was beige?)


----------



## cl-pig

Jennifer Hudson at the Wal-mart shareholder meeting


----------



## cl-pig

Adrienne Maloof


----------



## 318Platinum

cl-pig said:


> Jennifer Hudson at the Wal-mart shareholder meeting



Uh-oh, looks like someone is gaining their weight back. :-/


----------



## Chanieish

318Platinum said:


> Uh-oh, looks like someone is gaining their weight back. :-/



True. I think she looks better with a little meat on her bones though. She was scarily skinny at one point and seems overly obsessed about her weight. I remember an article where her husband expressed some worry/exasperation.

She looks pretty healthy and good here actually.


----------



## dfry

Jennifer Lopez in her pink booties again during an interview at Amp Radio station in Los Angeles on June 7 
Credit dailymail


----------



## dfry

Jessica Simpson with Louboutin bag leaving a bowling alley in Hollywood with her fiancé Eric Johnson and mother Tina on June 7 
Credit starstyle and justjared


----------



## dfry

Angie415 said:


> I'm so sorry I couldn't take a photo...but Michelle Williams was in-studio today and she was wearing Pigalle 120!! (It looked like the patent leopard but it was beige?)


 
Cool, do you often see celebrities where you work?


----------



## cl-pig

Sienna Miller




Carol Vonderman


----------



## miriammarquez

Thandie Newton


----------



## miriammarquez

Aubrey Plaza


----------



## coolscan58

Heidi Klum - credit: zimbio


----------



## coolscan58

Sasha Pieterse - credit: zimbio


----------



## cl-pig

Miranda Kerr (unsure)





Byrdie Bell


----------



## MaryJoe84

miriammarquez said:


> Aubrey Plaza


and once again I see a big gap...
I don't know, but can't they all buy in their sizes?! Or do they want some shoes so badly they don't look for the size and it's all right as long as they have these shoes in the end?!


----------



## Nolia

MaryJoe84 said:


> and once again I see a big gap...
> I don't know, but can't they all buy in their sizes?! Or do they want some shoes so badly they don't look for the size and it's all right as long as they have these shoes in the end?!



I see it a lot with Pigalle (which is notorious for running large).  I assume that they have a stylist or someone that just orders their usually TTS in the Pigalle type shoes and so they get stuck wearing ones that are too big.


----------



## Nolia

Dita Von Teese appears in 30 Seconds To Mars' music video, Up In The Air, with a pair of custom Loubs!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y9uSyICrtow


----------



## cl-pig

Mel B


----------



## cl-pig

C&W Singer Jennette McCurdy


----------



## cl-pig

Lili Taylor


----------



## needloub

cl-pig said:


> Lili Taylor



Whoa...that dress is so ill-fitting...I barely looked at her feet!


----------



## bobobob

Emma Watson credit: zimbio


----------



## Christchrist

cl-pig said:


> Lili Taylor



That dress fits horribly


----------



## Christchrist

needloub said:


> Whoa...that dress is so ill-fitting...I barely looked at her feet!



Haha I said the same thing


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

bobobob said:


> Emma Watson credit: zimbio



She's so gorgeous


----------



## coolscan58

Jennifer Morrison - credit: zimbio


----------



## beduina

Shakira


----------



## coolscan58

Miley Cyrus - credit: zimbio


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

coolscan58 said:


> Miley Cyrus - credit: zimbio



What the ...?


----------



## label24

Very VERYYYYY disgusting!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

coolscan58 said:


> Miley Cyrus - credit: zimbio



OMG I can guarantee u Billy Ray is pissed!!! Seriously $800 shoes and u can't decide if you want jeans or jogging pants! FAIL


----------



## maryelle

coolscan58 said:


> Miley Cyrus - credit: zimbio



i hope she's going to look back 10 years later and wonder, what in the world was i thinking when i chose this outfit? :weird:


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

maryelle said:


> i hope she's going to look back 10 years later and wonder, what in the world was i thinking when i chose this outfit? :weird:



I think she thinks she's Madonna tbh..


----------



## maryelle

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> I think she thinks she's Madonna tbh..



hahahahaha i will laugh when i see the day she dresses like madonna in her 50's


----------



## JL988

coolscan58 said:


> Miley Cyrus - credit: zimbio



I have to admit though, aside from the outfit, shes gorgeous


----------



## gfairenoughh

beduina said:


> Shakira



Shaki looks adorable!!! Love her look!!


----------



## MaryJoe84

JL988 said:


> I have to admit though, aside from the outfit, shes gorgeous


Agree with that... She's a pretty girl, but she dresses herself so wrong...


----------



## 9distelle

Zhang Ziyi


----------



## akillian24

coolscan58 said:


> Miley Cyrus - credit: zimbio


Are those custom white piggies or did a kid white get released this season?


----------



## Kriss

This one matches the dress perfectly! I need a pair very soon


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

Amanda Holden






[/QUOTE]

Ummm...What was she thinking with this dress?


----------



## maryelle

InAweWithLoubi said:


> Amanda Holden



Ummm...What was she thinking with this dress?[/QUOTE]

wow that dress...... :weird: maybe it would look decent if she didn't have that sleeve on her right arm??


----------



## 8seventeen19

akillian24 said:


> Are those custom white piggies or did a kid white get released this season?



So Kate maybe as Rosie Huntington was wearing kid white So Kates very recently, but the heel on these does look very Pigalle.


----------



## coolscan58

Heidi Klum - credit: zimbio


----------



## coolscan58

Rita Ora - credit: zimbio


----------



## gatorgirl07

coolscan58 said:


> Rita Ora - credit: zimbio



Love the shoes, hate the dress


----------



## miriammarquez

Isla Fisher The Apple Store in London June 19, 2013


----------



## miriammarquez

Jordana Brewster Procter and Gamble Beauty Box hosted by Cover Girl in NYC June 19, 2013


----------



## miriammarquez

Lea Michele and Sophia Bush Target & FEED Collaboration event in NYC June 19, 2013


----------



## dfry

Sofia Vergara at the Discover Many Hopes Gala in New York on June 19 
Credit dailymail


----------



## 9distelle

Olivia Munn


----------



## shopingisfun

Mrs. MFH said:


> OMG I can guarantee u Billy Ray is pissed!!! Seriously $800 shoes and u can't decide if you want jeans or jogging pants! FAIL



SMH  She definitely tried it...


----------



## PollyGal

dfry said:


> Sofia Vergara at the Discover Many Hopes Gala in New York on June 19
> Credit dailymail



Wow!!!!


----------



## needloub

dfry said:


> Sofia Vergara at the Discover Many Hopes Gala in New York on June 19
> Credit dailymail


I love this pair...one of my UHG's!



9distelle said:


> Olivia Munn


So simple but oh so chic!


----------



## bobobob

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## bobobob

Kendall Jenner


----------



## maryelle

bobobob said:


> Tamara Ecclestone



her tan is just too much  she needs to chill out with the tanning sessions because it is aging her beyond belief ush: and she's only 28!


----------



## ic_locon

Olivia Munn
Photo courtesy of people.com


----------



## gfairenoughh

You know I gotta post my girl! Nicki Minaj!


----------



## bobobob

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## bobobob

Miranda Kerr


----------



## Nolia

bobobob said:


> Miranda Kerr



God, I love her.


----------



## cl-pig

welcome back bobobob!


----------



## Binks

maryelle said:


> her tan is just too much  she needs to chill out with the tanning sessions because it is aging her beyond belief ush: and she's only 28!


She's been on holiday for a few weeks because of her wedding and honey moon


----------



## maryelle

Binks said:


> She's been on holiday for a few weeks because of her wedding and honey moon



Wow you'd think she would be glowing from wedding and honeymoon bliss


----------



## Binks

maryelle said:


> Wow you'd think she would be glowing from wedding and honeymoon bliss


Instead she looks tangoed


----------



## gfairenoughh

bobobob said:


> Tamara Ecclestone



Her face does look a little rough. But the rest of her looks so pretty


----------



## mishybelle

bobobob said:


> Miranda Kerr



Perfection!!!!


----------



## 91coucou

bobobob said:


> Miranda Kerr


Perfection!


----------



## stilly

Nolia said:


> God, I love her.


 
Does anyone know what style Miranda is wearing?
Is it new?


----------



## cl-pig

stilly said:


> Does anyone know what style Miranda is wearing?
> Is it new?


She is wearing Comtesse, available in white or as shown black


----------



## needloub

bobobob said:


> Tamara Ecclestone



I don't think she dresses her body well.  She always seems "stuffed" to me...


----------



## dfry

Jessica Chastain wore Louboutin shoes at the Bulgari cocktail party to celebrate the opening of its 26th boutique at Shanghai LAvenue Mall in China on June 17. 
Credit justjared


----------



## bobobob

Anne V


----------



## bobobob

Heidi Klum


----------



## bobobob

Blake Lively zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Maggie Gyllenhaal zimbio


----------



## 8seventeen19

bobobob said:


> Blake Lively zimbio



 Her ankle!! I feel my ankle doing this in Pigalle 120s too though.


----------



## bobobob

Miley Cyrus zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Joanne Froggatt


----------



## bobobob

Kelly Brook zimbio


----------



## gfairenoughh

bobobob said:


> Miley Cyrus zimbio



:weird:


----------



## 318Platinum

bobobob said:


> Miley Cyrus zimbio



I am the exception because I LOVE this!! From H2T!! I'd rock it!


----------



## maryelle

bobobob said:


> Miley Cyrus zimbio



wow a furry diaper?? what will she think of next..... :lolots:


----------



## maryelle

bobobob said:


> Maggie Gyllenhaal zimbio



this dress would look so much more flattering on her if it ended slightly below the knee....


----------



## anniethecat

bobobob said:


> Miley Cyrus zimbio



She forgot her pants in the pic on the right


----------



## bobobob

Kate Moss


----------



## bobobob

Rita Ora


----------



## beagly911

bobobob said:


> Kate Moss


She looks so unhappy in this picture!

On a side note it's good to have you back bobobob!!


----------



## bobobob

Taylor Schilling  gettyimages


----------



## Mrs. MFH

maryelle said:


> this dress would look so much more flattering on her if it ended slightly below the knee....



Agreed. It's to long and really has too much going on.


----------



## coolscan58

Audrina Partridge


----------



## PetitColibri

bobobob said:


> Rita Ora



she looks flawless here !


----------



## bobobob

Camilla Belle gettyimages


----------



## angelcove

bobobob said:


> Camilla Belle gettyimages


 
She's beautiful!!


----------



## bobobob

Demi Lovato


----------



## soleilbrun

318Platinum said:


> I am the exception because I LOVE this!! From H2T!! I'd rock it!


 
I am sure if I had the body, I'd be one of those women who live in hotpants. I like the black pair on her. Not the furry diaper pair, lol! Amerie only wears hotpants and I think it was her that warmed me up to the idea.


----------



## bobobob

Heidi Klum  gettyimages


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Wright


----------



## bobobob

Nancy Dell'Olio


----------



## lovemysavior

gfairenoughh said:


> You know I gotta post my girl! Nicki Minaj!


 
If I had somewhere to go to really rock these booties, I would definitely do it.  I love them so much.  They remind me of the booties that Madonna wore in that movie Desperately Seeking Susan.  I always wanted some boots and a jacket like those.


----------



## lovemysavior

label24 said:


> Very VERYYYYY disgusting!!!!!!!!!!!!


 


Mrs. MFH said:


> OMG I can guarantee u Billy Ray is pissed!!! Seriously $800 shoes and u can't decide if you want jeans or jogging pants! FAIL


 


maryelle said:


> i hope she's going to look back 10 years later and wonder, what in the world was i thinking when i chose this outfit? :weird:


 
I hate those pants too, but the funny thing is that on The Fashion Police everybody liked them except for Joan....


----------



## bobobob

Crystal Reed   zimbio


----------



## coolscan58

Caroline Stanbury - credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Audrina Patridge


----------



## bobobob

Cassie   zimbio


----------



## maryelle

lovemysavior said:


> I hate those pants too, but the funny thing is that on The Fashion Police everybody liked them except for Joan....



wow i can't believe fashion police approved of those pants!!! i think they're just trying to be nice.... and of course, joan can say whatever she pleases


----------



## bobobob

Eva Longoria  zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Cameron Diaz


----------



## bobobob

NeNe Leakes


----------



## bobobob

Omarosa Manigault


----------



## bobobob

Cynthia Bailey   zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Mya  zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Hong Kong singer Charlene Choi


----------



## CMP86

bobobob said:


> Hong Kong singer Charlene Choi


This dress needs a much more delicate shoe. That shoe is just way to chunky.


----------



## bobobob

Justin Timberlake


----------



## bobobob

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## bobobob

Leslie Mann  zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Nicki Minaj


----------



## bobobob

Ashley Roberts zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Pace Wu


----------



## bobobob

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## bobobob

Kristen Stewart


----------



## BagBragger

bobobob said:


> Khloe Kardashian



Love Khlo's pants!  She looks great!


----------



## Christchrist

bobobob said:


> Kristen Stewart



Loubis on gravel!!!!! NOOOOOO


----------



## bobobob

Hayley Atwell zimbio


----------



## JL988

bobobob said:


> Tamara Ecclestone



Are those specchio pigalles?
When were these released?


----------



## maryelle

JL988 said:


> Are those specchio pigalles?
> When were these released?



i believe these are the So Kate


----------



## maryelle

bobobob said:


> Kristen Stewart



i just don't understand the obsession with her.


----------



## BagBragger

maryelle said:


> i just don't understand the obsession with her.



Me either!


----------



## bobobob

Ciara


----------



## 9distelle

Marta Torne


----------



## cl-pig

jacqueline fernandez and deepika Padukone


----------



## bobobob

Singer Michelle Williams


----------



## bobobob

Tabatha Coffey


----------



## bobobob

Iggy Azalea


----------



## bobobob

Paris Hilton


----------



## Nolia

bobobob said:


> Paris Hilton



FINALLY.  Something that's NOT a nude Bianca 120...


----------



## Christchrist

Nolia said:


> FINALLY.  Something that's NOT a nude Bianca 120...



Amen sista!!!! I mean dang!


----------



## bobobob

Malaysian singer Fish Leong


----------



## bobobob

Kate Hudson


----------



## bobobob

Olivia Munn


----------



## beagly911

bobobob said:


> Kate Hudson


Perfection!


----------



## bobobob

Hayley Atwell zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Doutzen Kroes


----------



## maryelle

bobobob said:


> Kate Hudson



the shoes match the dress perfectly!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

bobobob said:


> Kate Hudson



She looks great!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

cl-pig said:


> jacqueline fernandez and deepika Padukone



I love that red dress!!


----------



## AEGIS

9distelle said:


> Marta Torne




now i finally see the difference between vendome and VP


----------



## AEGIS

bobobob said:


> Kate Hudson





gosh i wish i loved the Geo pump more


----------



## Luxor

coolscan58 said:


> Paris Hilton - credit: zimbio


Does anyone know what model is Paris Hilton wearing?


----------



## maryelle

Luxor said:


> Does anyone know what model is Paris Hilton wearing?



Astrogirl


----------



## Mrs. MFH

AEGIS said:


> gosh i wish i loved the Geo pump more



I thought you did...that 120 looks so much better than the 100 but ID be stumbling all over myself


----------



## bobobob

Ashlee Simpson  zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Maria Fowler


----------



## bobobob

Marion Bartoli


----------



## Azure_Myth

^^ That jacket is too overwhelming for her frame! And those booties combo doesn't help either...

Love Maria Fowler's bag/shoes combo....


----------



## bobobob

Amy Childs zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Blake Lively


----------



## beagly911

bobobob said:


> Marion Bartoli


So many things are wrong with the jacket outfit I can't start to begin....wow wrong on so many levels!!


----------



## bobobob

Zendaya Coleman  zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Michelle Rodriguez


----------



## bobobob

Japanese actress Rinko Kikuchi


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

bobobob said:


> Blake Lively



She looks amazing. What else is new


----------



## Christchrist

bobobob said:


> Michelle Rodriguez



She is stunning and needs makeup and hair done stat!


----------



## bobobob

Kelly Rowland


----------



## bobobob

Emma Heming


----------



## bobobob

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## bobobob

Nicole Kidman


----------



## Binks

bobobob said:


> Khloe Kardashian


Khloe looks amazing


----------



## shopingisfun

Minaj with Christian Louboutin Zoulou Leather Platform Sandals


----------



## shopingisfun

No More Dreaming: Nene Leakes Wedding in Christian Louboutin


----------



## shopingisfun

Basketball Wives LA Star Laura Govan


----------



## maryelle

shopingisfun said:


> No More Dreaming: Nene Leakes Wedding in Christian Louboutin
> 
> View attachment 2255719
> 
> 
> View attachment 2255720



i was waiting for someone to post these! what a great idea for bridesmaids  i'm assuming nene gifted those for them


----------



## shopingisfun

maryelle said:


> i was waiting for someone to post these! what a great idea for bridesmaids  i'm assuming nene gifted those for them



IDK... But that photo is definitely hotttt.


----------



## chacci1

shopingisfun said:


> No More Dreaming: Nene Leakes Wedding in Christian Louboutin
> 
> View attachment 2255719
> 
> 
> View attachment 2255720



Absolutely love this!!!  I've decided this will be what my wedding party looks like!!


----------



## shopingisfun

Kim Zolciak and Christian Louboutin Very Mix Peep Toe Pumps


----------



## hermosa_vogue

shopingisfun said:


> Kim Zolciak and Christian Louboutin Very Mix Peep Toe Pumps
> 
> View attachment 2256029
> 
> 
> View attachment 2256028
> 
> 
> View attachment 2256030



Is she preggers AGAIN?


----------



## bobobob

hermosa_vogue said:


> Is she preggers AGAIN?



Yes


----------



## bobobob

Ziyi Zhang wearing So Kate


----------



## bobobob

French singer Elodie Frégé


----------



## bobobob

Aisha Taylor and Ciara


----------



## needloub

maryelle said:


> i was waiting for someone to post these! what a great idea for bridesmaids  i'm assuming nene gifted those for them





chacci1 said:


> Absolutely love this!!!  I've decided this will be what my wedding party looks like!!



I've seen a bride gift her bridesmaids with CL's...but she only had 2 lol!


----------



## Nolia

bobobob said:


> Ziyi Zhang wearing So Kate



I don't usually like her (or her style) but this look is fab.


----------



## shopingisfun

hermosa_vogue said:


> Is she preggers AGAIN?



Kim is pregnant with her 5th child. Guess they ain't playing.


----------



## maryelle

shopingisfun said:


> Kim is pregnant with her 5th child. Guess they ain't playing.



OMG AGAIN?  didn't she just give birth not too long ago?? her and her husband are very fertile. :giggles:


----------



## LouboutinHottie

shopingisfun said:


> Kim Zolciak and Christian Louboutin Very Mix Peep Toe Pumps
> 
> View attachment 2256029
> 
> 
> View attachment 2256028
> 
> 
> View attachment 2256030



her wig doesn't look so bad today.


----------



## 5elle

maryelle said:


> i was waiting for someone to post these! what a great idea for bridesmaids  i'm assuming nene gifted those for them



Really? I think it's super tacky. Like, having Loubies for everyone - fine. Making a thing out of it? Not classy!


----------



## bobobob

Gretchen Rossi zimbio


----------



## GoGlam

bobobob said:


> Gretchen Rossi zimbio



 Cupcakes and pumping gas? Weird


----------



## needloub

GoGlam said:


> Cupcakes and pumping gas? Weird



Super weird...and not sanitary lol!


----------



## GoGlam

needloub said:


> Super weird...and not sanitary lol!



So true!


----------



## DebbiNC

GoGlam said:


> Cupcakes and pumping gas? Weird




Me? I'd drop the cupcakes after I spilled gas on my shoes!


----------



## bobobob

Aly Michalka zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Helen Flanagan


----------



## maryelle

bobobob said:


> Aly Michalka zimbio



wow i did not recognize her as a brunette


----------



## bobobob

South Korean actress Ha Ji-Won


----------



## bobobob

Taiwanese actress and singer Amber Kuo


----------



## bobobob

Demi Moore


----------



## bobobob

Joey King


----------



## shopingisfun

Toya Carter-Wright rocked Tan Daffodil Christian Louboutin Stilettos


----------



## shopingisfun

Who Wore It Better? Nicki Minaj & Tiny Wearing $1,436 Christian Louboutin Aeronotoc Calf Hair & Lace Red Sole Bootie


----------



## gatorgirl07

Surprisingly, I think Nikki wore it better


----------



## bobobob

Tao Okamoto and Rila Fukushima


----------



## bobobob

Dita Von Teese


----------



## bobobob

Katherine Webb


----------



## bobobob

Sydney Leroux


----------



## bobobob

Emma Heming


----------



## bobobob

Toni and Trina Braxton


----------



## bobobob

Hailee Steinfeld


----------



## bobobob

Demi Moore


----------



## bobobob

Marisa Miller


----------



## bobobob

Kate Moss


----------



## bobobob

Olivia Munn


----------



## bobobob

Hailee Steinfeld


----------



## bobobob

Nicki Minaj


----------



## shopingisfun

Who wore it better - Brandy vs Nicki Minaj in CL black zoulou leather platform sandals...

Brandy was on hand at the Kim Kimble L.A. Hair Season 2 Screening wearing the same $1,395 CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN ZOULOU LEATHER PLATFORM SANDALS NICKI MINAJ first wore in DECEMBER OF LAST YEAR.


----------



## Bentley143

bobobob said:


> Olivia Munn


Where did Olivia Munn get those pants & top?? I love it!!


----------



## Christchrist

shopingisfun said:


> Who wore it better - Brandy vs Nicki Minaj in CL black zoulou leather platform sandals...
> 
> Brandy was on hand at the Kim Kimble L.A. Hair Season 2 Screening wearing the same $1,395 CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN ZOULOU LEATHER PLATFORM SANDALS NICKI MINAJ first wore in DECEMBER OF LAST YEAR.
> 
> View attachment 2262381



Easy Brandy


----------



## Redsoleshines

bobobob said:


> Zendaya Coleman  zimbio



Please, can anyone ID her metalic blue floral shirt? thanks!


----------



## nillacobain

bobobob said:


> Kate Moss



She looks amazing, I love the dress.


----------



## Perfect Day

bobobob said:


> Kate Moss



Beautiful


----------



## bobobob

Hannah Davis


----------



## bobobob

Tyra Banks


----------



## bobobob

Christina Aguilera


----------



## bobobob

Olivia Palermo


----------



## bobobob

Tamar Braxton zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Zoe Kravitz zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Hailee Steinfeld


----------



## bobobob

Thalia zimbio


----------



## miriammarquez

Lori Loughlin on Late Night with Jimmy Fallon 
Does anybody know the name of this style?


----------



## bobobob

Beyonce


----------



## maryelle

miriammarquez said:


> Lori Loughlin on Late Night with Jimmy Fallon
> Does anybody know the name of this style?



woah that's a bit of a toe overhang


----------



## mishybelle

bobobob said:


> Hailee Steinfeld



Anyone know this style name?


----------



## bobobob

mishybelle said:


> Anyone know this style name?



Zazou


----------



## bobobob

Emily VanCamp


----------



## bobobob

Ginnifer Goodwin zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Alessandra Torresani zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Hayley Atwell zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Chastain


----------



## bobobob

Miranda Kerr


----------



## bobobob

Helen Flanagan


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Chastain


----------



## cl-pig

Ashley Roberts


----------



## bobobob

Holly Madison


----------



## bobobob

Mel B


----------



## nillacobain

bobobob said:


> Holly Madison



Is this post-baby?


----------



## bobobob

nillacobain said:


> Is this post-baby?



Yes


----------



## bobobob

Olivia Munn


----------



## nillacobain

bobobob said:


> Yes



I'm only 28 weeks and already think I could never wear a bikini again! LOL


----------



## bobobob

Emma Heming


----------



## bobobob

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## bobobob

Vera Farmiga


----------



## mizcolon73

bobobob said:


> Olivia Palermo


 

Love these...anyone know the name of them?


----------



## bobobob

mizcolon73 said:


> Love these...anyone know the name of them?



Maotic Brodée


----------



## bobobob

Ziyi Zhang


----------



## bobobob

Nichole Galicia zimbio


----------



## Bentley143

bobobob said:


> Khloe Kardashian


I love her pants! Does anyone know who makes them?


----------



## bobobob

Eva Longoria


----------



## bobobob

Bridget Marquardt


----------



## bobobob

Katy Perry


----------



## bobobob

Selena Gomez


----------



## bobobob

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## bobobob

South Korean actress Soo Ae


----------



## bobobob

Selena Gomez


----------



## bobobob

Cate Blanchett


----------



## bobobob

Heather Locklear


----------



## bobobob

Brooke Vincent


----------



## bobobob

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## Bentley143

bobobob said:


> Khloe Kardashian


Who makes her pants? Love them!


----------



## bobobob

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## gymangel812

did anyone see wolverine yet? near the beginning of the movie viper got out of the limo at the funeral and she was wearing CL booties, does anyone know what they are called?


----------



## maryelle

bobobob said:


> Ashley Tisdale



ehhhh the boots are way too harsh for that kind of dress. what kind of look was she going for


----------



## bobobob

Nina Dobrev


----------



## bobobob

Demi Moore


----------



## bobobob

Christina Aguilera zimbio


----------



## GoGlam

bobobob said:


> Christina Aguilera zimbio



Good for her--being able to lose so much weight!


----------



## needloub

GoGlam said:


> Good for her--being able to lose so much weight!



I agree...I also need some motivation to lose some weight!


----------



## GoGlam

needloub said:


> I agree...I also need some motivation to lose some weight!



Likewise! Our usual foodie thread doesn't help so much


----------



## bobobob

Katy Perry


----------



## gymangel812

bobobob said:


> Christina Aguilera zimbio



 does anyone know who makes her dress?


----------



## PollyGal

gymangel812 said:


> does anyone know who makes her dress?



I think it is Alaia


----------



## needloub

GoGlam said:


> Likewise! Our usual foodie thread doesn't help so much



No it doesn't!


----------



## bobobob

NeNe Leakes


----------



## bobobob

Hailee Steinfeld


----------



## bobobob

Gretchen Rossi


----------



## bobobob

Adam Lambert


----------



## bobobob

Nicki Minaj


----------



## gfairenoughh

bobobob said:


> Christina Aguilera zimbio



Who makes this dress!?? sooo cute!


----------



## bobobob

gfairenoughh said:


> Who makes this dress!?? sooo cute!



Alaia


----------



## bobobob

Brandi Glanville


----------



## bobobob

NeNe Leakes


----------



## bobobob

Behati Prinsloo and Karlie Kloss


----------



## bobobob

Kristin Chenoweth


----------



## Nolia

On the most recent episode of Dexter, Dr. Vogel is seen with a pair of nude patent Simples (I think).


----------



## 318Platinum

Nolia said:


> On the most recent episode of Dexter, Dr. Vogel is seen with a pair of nude patent Simples (I think).



You beat me to this post! Lol! Love this special appearance on my favorite show! I was looking at her shoes and saying they look like CLs, but when he took her shoe off, it confirmed it! ;-P


----------



## bobobob

Paula Patton


----------



## bobobob

Heidi Range


----------



## bobobob

Helen Flanagan


----------



## bobobob

Zoe Saldana zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Zoe Saldana


----------



## bobobob

South Korean actress Gong Hyo-jin


----------



## bobobob

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## bobobob

Olivia Wilde


----------



## gfairenoughh

bobobob said:


> Heidi Range



that dress is sooooo cute!!!!


----------



## bobobob

Kelly Rowland


----------



## legaldiva

miriammarquez said:


> Lori Loughlin on Late Night with Jimmy Fallon
> Does anybody know the name of this style?


 
Mlle Marchand in beige fishnet.


----------



## bobobob

Lily Collins


----------



## bobobob

Imogen Thomas


----------



## bobobob

Ciara zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Brenda Song


----------



## bobobob

Amy Ryan zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Claire Danes zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Sarah Paulson zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Will.i.am zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kevin Zegers zimbio


----------



## beagly911

bobobob said:


> Claire Danes zimbio


Beautiful dress and CL's but could she sit any less lady-like in the second picture?  JMHO


----------



## Christchrist

bobobob said:


> Amy Ryan zimbio



That gap is unacceptable


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:


> Beautiful dress and CL's but could she sit any less lady-like in the second picture?  JMHO



I was thinking the same thing


----------



## soleilbrun

Christchrist said:


> I was thinking the same thing


  Me three


----------



## coolscan58

Kerry Washington - credit: zimbio


----------



## needloub

coolscan58 said:


> Kerry Washington - credit: zimbio



Love her style...she (and her fashion choices on her show) has made me update my wardrobe and hair! lol


----------



## cl-pig

Mel-B


----------



## bobobob

Hannah Ware zimbio


----------



## Christchrist

cl-pig said:


> Mel-B



What shoes are these?


----------



## maryelle

Christchrist said:


> What shoes are these?



My first guess would be Pigalili


----------



## bobobob

Lily Collins zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Ashley Tisdale zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Hudson zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Ashlee Simpson zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Hudson zimbio


----------



## cl-pig

Iliza Shlesinger


----------



## bobobob

Mel B


----------



## bobobob

Nicky Hilton zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Helen Flanagan


----------



## bobobob

Amber Heard zimbio


----------



## Bentley143

bobobob said:


> Amber Heard zimbio


Love the skirt! who makes it?


----------



## Bentley143

bobobob said:


> Mel B


I knew that was her yesterday, at my job!


----------



## ccgjcv21

bobobob said:


> Helen Flanagan


 
Not typically a fan of the highness but she looks great in them!


----------



## bobobob

Irina Shayk


----------



## bobobob

Olivia Wilde zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Bentley143 said:


> Love the skirt! who makes it?



Michael Kors


----------



## bobobob

Helen Flanagan


----------



## bobobob

Imogen Thomas


----------



## bobobob

Lenny Kravitz zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Serinda Swan zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Diablo Cody zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Joanne Froggatt  zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Olivia Wilde purseblog


----------



## grtlegs

bobobob said:


> Diablo Cody zimbio


can anyone ID the white dress?


----------



## bobobob

grtlegs said:


> can anyone ID the white dress?



Moschino


----------



## bobobob

Lucy Mecklenburgh


----------



## bobobob

Helen Flanagan


----------



## bobobob

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## bobobob

Kelly Brook zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Helen Flanagan


----------



## bobobob

Brooke Vincent


----------



## martinaa

bobobob said:


> Lucy Mecklenburgh



Any ID on her jumpsuit, please?


----------



## bobobob

Kerry Washington zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Keegan Allen zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Katie Cassidy zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Angelina Jolie


----------



## grtlegs

bobobob said:


> Katie Cassidy zimbio


Anyone know the style?....maybe decolette 554?......


----------



## 8seventeen19

grtlegs said:


> Anyone know the style?....maybe decolette 554?......



It appears to be.


----------



## stilly

grtlegs said:


> Anyone know the style?....maybe decolette 554?......


 
They're either Decolette 554's or So Kates...I would guess 554's from the front and height of the heel which looks like a 100mm...


----------



## bobobob

Minka Kelly zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Bella Thorne zimbio


----------



## needloub

^I've always loved this pair...


----------



## bobobob

Jo Champa zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Hayley Atrwell


----------



## bobobob

Ferne McCann


----------



## leejae88

bobobob said:


> Bella Thorne zimbio


love her pedicure! though not sure if it goes well with dress/shoes..


----------



## bobobob

Lily Collins zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Monica Bellucci


----------



## maryelle

bobobob said:


> Bella Thorne zimbio



interesting choice in toe nail polish????


----------



## leejae88

at least 3 of the models are wearing CLs:

Alessandra Ambrosio, Helena Christensen, Karolina Kurkova, Alek Wek, Miranda Kerr and Isabeli Fontana for the 50th anniversary of the Pirelli calendar.


----------



## coolscan58

Rebecca Ferdinando - credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Carmen Electra zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Heidi Klum wearing Pigalle Plato. zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Wright


----------



## Christchrist

bobobob said:


> Carmen Electra zimbio



Is that arod driving!


----------



## bobobob

Spanish singer Natalia Jimenez zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Eva Longoria zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Cuban actress Aylín Mújica zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Joanna Krupa


----------



## bobobob

Katie Cassidy zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Rihanna


----------



## Christchrist

bobobob said:


> Katie Cassidy zimbio



Wow. Terrible gap. That's like 2 sizes too big


----------



## Christchrist

bobobob said:


> Rihanna



She's a zebra?


----------



## leejae88

bobobob said:


> Heidi Klum wearing Pigalle Plato. zimbio


love her outfit! (dress or skirt + top combo?) Does anyone know where it's from?


----------



## maryelle

Christchrist said:


> Wow. Terrible gap. That's like 2 sizes too big



i've always wondered why they wear shoe sizes too big for events..... maybe the stylist got it wrong? or they purposely want to make sure the shoe doesn't squeeze around the toe box so they'll be comfortable (even though the shoe might slip off :giggles?


----------



## mishybelle

leejae88 said:


> love her outfit! (dress or skirt + top combo?) Does anyone know where it's from?



I think I heard somewhere that it's a Herve Leger sequined top an Dolce & Gabbana skirt


----------



## ChrisyAM15

leejae88 said:


> love her outfit! (dress or skirt + top combo?) Does anyone know where it's from?



Tom Ford - Fall 2013 collection.


----------



## ZulemaZulema

bobobob said:


> Eva Longoria zimbio



Love this dress!!


----------



## Christchrist

maryelle said:


> i've always wondered why they wear shoe sizes too big for events..... maybe the stylist got it wrong? or they purposely want to make sure the shoe doesn't squeeze around the toe box so they'll be comfortable (even though the shoe might slip off :giggles?



Whatever the case is it looks horrible. Like they are playing dress up in mommys shoes


----------



## bobobob

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## bobobob

Ryan Lochte zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Khloe Kardashian and Kendall Jenner


----------



## bobobob

Scott Disick


----------



## bobobob

Kylie Jenner


----------



## bobobob

Olivia Wilde


----------



## bobobob

Abbey Crouch


----------



## bobobob

Olivia Wilde zimbio


----------



## ZulemaZulema

bobobob said:


> Olivia Wilde zimbio



Does anybody know what the name of her shoe is?


----------



## coolscan58

Olivia Wilde - credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Coleen Rooney


----------



## miriammarquez

Kevin Zegers, Lily Collins, Jamie Campbell Bower and Robert Sheehan


----------



## miriammarquez

Madonna


----------



## bobobob

ZulemaZulema said:


> Does anybody know what the name of her shoe is?



Croisilleta


----------



## bobobob

Ciara zimbio


----------



## sweetj328

Monica


----------



## bobobob

Mel B


----------



## bobobob

Gretchen Rossi zimbio


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

bobobob said:


> Gretchen Rossi zimbio


 
WTF happened to her face!!


----------



## bobobob

Heidi Klum zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Lisa Hochstein zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Ciara


----------



## bobobob

Adrienne Maloof zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Elton John and David Furnish


----------



## bobobob

Nancy Dell'Olio


----------



## bobobob

Adrienne Maloof


----------



## maryelle

bobobob said:


> Ciara



i just love monochrome outfits and i think ciara is flawless here!


----------



## bobobob

Zhang Ziyi  zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Padma Lakshmi


----------



## bobobob

Christina Milian


----------



## bobobob

La La Anthony zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Lily Collins zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Lily Collins


----------



## bobobob

Lady Gaga


----------



## grtlegs

bobobob said:


> Lily Collins



Can anyone ID these?.....they look like pigalle but has a thicker heel???


----------



## needloub

bobobob said:


> Lady Gaga



So she took Beyonce's hair!


----------



## bobobob

grtlegs said:


> Can anyone ID these?.....they look like pigalle but has a thicker heel???



It's Pigalle.


----------



## bobobob

Blake Lively


----------



## Listea

Miss Minogue is rocking her boots


----------



## beagly911

I love seeing the classic and some of the new styles, but am if I'm wrong in rocking an older style or does that just "date" you????  Why can't the "stars" rock an older CL style...does everything need to be the newest and the"best"????  Just wondering.


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Hudson zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Lil' Kim


----------



## bobobob

Allison Williams zimbio


----------



## BagBragger

beagly911 said:


> I love seeing the classic and some of the new styles, but am if I'm wrong in rocking an older style or does that just "date" you????  Why can't the "stars" rock an older CL style...does everything need to be the newest and the"best"????  Just wondering.



I completely agree, so if we're wrong Beagly we'll be wrong together!  After 20 years, it would be fantastic to see people wear his early work...after all a Red Sole is a Red Sole!


----------



## bobobob

Rita Ora


----------



## coolscan58

Tulisa Contostavlos - credit: zimbio


----------



## coolscan58

Melissa Gorga


----------



## bobobob

Jenny McCarthy


----------



## bobobob

Ciara


----------



## bobobob

Olivia Munn zimbio


----------



## grtlegs

bobobob said:


> It's Pigalle.


Thanks....just never seen it with a thicker heel....alway see the skinny straight heel....


----------



## beagly911

bobobob said:


> Jenny McCarthy


Is it just me or is there something just not right with this outfit????


----------



## needloub

bobobob said:


> Lil' Kim


----------



## coolscan58

Olivia Munn - credit: zimbio


----------



## 8seventeen19

beagly911 said:


> Is it just me or is there something just not right with this outfit????



Definitely not just you and it's very, very early 00's.


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:


> is it just me or is there something just not right with this outfit????



+1


----------



## gfairenoughh

beagly911 said:


> Is it just me or is there something just not right with this outfit????


----------



## gfairenoughh

Nicki Minaj posted on her IG


----------



## Nolia

gfairenoughh said:


> Nicki Minaj posted on her IG



I would love to see the sombrero design on something less bulky than the highness.


----------



## maryelle

beagly911 said:


> Is it just me or is there something just not right with this outfit????



ahahahaha something tells me she didn't use a stylist for that outfit


----------



## bobobob

Mel B zimbio


----------



## coolscan58

Masiela Lusha - credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Cate Blanchett


----------



## bobobob

Heidi Montag


----------



## bobobob

Dakota Fanning


----------



## bobobob

Hilary Duff


----------



## bobobob

Helen Flanagan


----------



## J_L33

bobobob said:


> Blake Lively



Although I'm  not that drawn to Blake Lively, I just love how she can go from looking like the normal girl next door to a total glamazon on the red carpet.


----------



## coolscan58

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley - credit: zimbio


----------



## coolscan58

Alice Eve - credit: zimbio


----------



## miriammarquez

Sailor Cook


----------



## miriammarquez

Jessica Pare


----------



## miriammarquez

Jessica Pare wearing the So Kate pumps


----------



## miriammarquez

Maria Sharapova


----------



## bobobob

Daisy Lowe zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Joanne Froggatt zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Rita Ora zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Darren Criss zimbio


----------



## miriammarquez

Naomi Watts


----------



## miriammarquez

Jennifer Hudson


----------



## anniethecat

bobobob said:


> Heidi Montag


 

UGH!  Haven't they gone away yet?


----------



## coolscan58

Paris Hilton - credit: zimbio


----------



## coolscan58

Luisa Zissman - credit: zimbio


----------



## gfairenoughh

Lilo


----------



## 318Platinum

gfairenoughh said:


> Lilo



I hate she has this dress on! I really want to see what this style looks like on.


----------



## gfairenoughh

Nicki Minaj


----------



## gfairenoughh

Haifa Wehbe


----------



## bobobob

Linsday Lohan


----------



## bobobob

Andie MacDowell


----------



## bobobob

Gretchen Mol zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Alba


----------



## bobobob

Olivia Munn


----------



## bobobob

Heidi Klum zimbio


----------



## bobobob

La La Anthony zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Vanessa Bryant zimbio


----------



## needloub

bobobob said:


> La La Anthony zimbio



I really love this pair!!  What is this style called?


----------



## cl-pig

Mel B


----------



## cl-pig

Nicky Hilton


----------



## cl-pig

Cara Santana





Lisa Snowdon





Eugenia Kuzmina


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

what is the pair that lala antony is wearing??it so pretty. love it


----------



## bobobob

Naomie Harris zimbio


----------



## bobobob

needloub said:


> I really love this pair!!  What is this style called?





sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> what is the pair that lala antony is wearing??it so pretty. love it



Karina


----------



## bobobob

Naomie Harris


----------



## bobobob

Julie Henderson


----------



## bobobob

Paula Abdul zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Helen Flanagan


----------



## bobobob

Katie Cassidy


----------



## bobobob

Miley Cyrus


----------



## PopcoutureGirl

Natasha Galkina somewhere...

whats her style called? these look like high heeled sandals


----------



## PopcoutureGirl

found same place blogspot.com these look like black pigalle


----------



## needloub

bobobob said:


> Karina



Thanks!


----------



## coolscan58

Sandra Bullock - credit: zimbio


----------



## maryelle

coolscan58 said:


> Sandra Bullock - credit: zimbio



the shoes vamped up the outfit, but i don't think i like the fit on the dress on sandra. she has a great body and i don't think this dress is doing her justice...... maybe the angle?


----------



## coolscan58

Nicole Trunfio - credit: zimbio


----------



## coolscan58

Rita Ora - credit: zimbio


----------



## PopcoutureGirl

Christian Louboutin Daffodil Sling in Kid Black Leather S/S 2010(?)


----------



## PopcoutureGirl

LIlly Collins in Christian Louboutin Pigalle 120 Patent Leather in Black - no particular collection - its classics at CLs


----------



## PopcoutureGirl

Bella Thorne in Christian Louboutin Summerisima (feat beautiful White Snakeskin Heel) S/S 2012


----------



## PopcoutureGirl

Natalie Gal In* Christian Louboutin 4A Python-Suede Platform Bootie* F/W 2012 at the 'Under The Mistletoe' charity event benefiting the Toys For Tots Foundation


----------



## honeybunch

Millie Mackintosh.


----------



## PopcoutureGirl

honeybunch said:


> Millie Mackintosh.



her dress is gorgeous!!!


----------



## miriammarquez

Dianna Agron


----------



## miriammarquez

Goldie Hawn


----------



## honeybunch

PopcoutureGirl said:


> her dress is gorgeous!!!



Agree!  And such a refreshing change from the usual celebrity meringues!


----------



## coolscan58

Alice Eve - credit: zimbio


----------



## miriammarquez

Anne V


----------



## PopcoutureGirl

EvanMoody said:


> Natasha galkina recent purchases
> 
> chanel woc in black caviar
> christian louboutin pigalle shoes in kid leather
> wildfox couture fleur-de-lis silk scarf shawl
> 
> http://nataliegal.blogspot.com/



i dont think u can post pictures wo actual person wearing them in this thread, also this thread is about Louboutin shoes so other brands should be posted in other threads. Thank you!


----------



## PopcoutureGirl

miriammarquez said:


> Dianna Agron



Please help to ID the ACTUAL name of the style on Dianas red carpet look! TIA


----------



## miriammarquez

PopcoutureGirl said:


> Please help to ID the ACTUAL name of the style on Dianas red carpet look! TIA


Dianna Agron wore Pivichic and Geotistrap


----------



## PopcoutureGirl

miriammarquez said:


> Dianna Agron wore Pivichic and Geotistrap



OH! THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## PopcoutureGirl

miriammarquez said:


> Anne V



OT but by chance do you know who is the dress by? TIA!


----------



## PopcoutureGirl

miriammarquez said:


> Dianna Agron wore Pivichic and Geotistrap



I was very interested in Pivichic will run to check it out now


----------



## coolscan58

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley - credit: zimbio


----------



## 9distelle

Ashley Greene


----------



## nillacobain

9distelle said:


> Ashley Greene



not a fan of these


----------



## bobobob

Rita Ora zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Zoe Saldana


----------



## bobobob

Abbey Crouch


----------



## bobobob

NeNe Leakes


----------



## BagBragger

nillacobain said:


> not a fan of these



Me either! It looks so odd and clunky!


----------



## coolscan58

Zoe Saldana - credit: zimbio


----------



## Mrs. MFH

bobobob said:


> Abbey Crouch



I love her dress! Just couldn't pull it off.


----------



## needloub

bobobob said:


> NeNe Leakes



That hair is not doing her any favors!


----------



## coolscan58

Malin Akerman - credit: zimbio


----------



## coolscan58

Kelly Brook - credit: zimbio


----------



## coolscan58

Kelly Brook - credit: zimbio


----------



## needloub

coolscan58 said:


> Malin Akerman - credit: zimbio



Call me crazy but I am really loving this look!


----------



## coolscan58

Abbey Clancy - credit: zimbio


----------



## sweetj328

Paula Patton


----------



## coolscan58

Rebecca Fernandino - credit: zimbio


----------



## coolscan58

Eva Mendes - credit: zimbio


----------



## coolscan58

Chelsee Healey


----------



## Tivo

coolscan58 said:


> Abbey Clancy - credit: zimbio


 
Can someone tell me what shoes she's wearing. I thought Pigalles but the heel seems a little thicker.


----------



## Nolia

coolscan58 said:


> Chelsee Healey



 Those look yucky.


----------



## maryelle

Nolia said:


> Those look yucky.



i agree. i'm terrified by a certain disease that i cannot even name and these shoes remind me of it ush:


----------



## needloub

coolscan58 said:


> Chelsee Healey





Nolia said:


> Those look yucky.





maryelle said:


> i agree. i'm terrified by a certain disease that i cannot even name and these shoes remind me of it ush:



Candida came to mind...


----------



## coolscan58

Christina Aguilera


----------



## coolscan58

Miranda Kerr - credit: zimbio


----------



## Tivo

I notice many of the CL's worn by celebs usually have fresh unworn soles. I guess they just get new ones for each event. wonderingwonderingwonderingwondering:wonderin


----------



## maryelle

Tivo said:


> I notice many of the CL's worn by celebs usually have fresh unworn soles. I guess they just get new ones for each event. wonderingwonderingwonderingwondering:wonderin



I guess their stylists are the ones that pull the shoes for the event?


----------



## maryelle

coolscan58 said:


> Miranda Kerr - credit: zimbio



Wow this pair!! Is this glitter or strass?


----------



## maryelle

coolscan58 said:


> Christina Aguilera



I am always impressed how Christina can bounce back into shape so quickly.


----------



## Flip88

Sharley "Lilli" Becker (wife of Boris Becker and German celebrity)

I love her outfit here


----------



## coolscan58

Jamie Chung - credit: zimbio


----------



## anniethecat

Nolia said:


> Those look yucky.


 
I see fake pairs of these on ebay all the time.


----------



## Nolia

anniethecat said:


> I see fake pairs of these on ebay all the time.



Yea, I wasn't sure if anyone else caught that. How on earth does a celeb get their hands on a pair of fakes? Some people need to take a good look at their stylists.


----------



## Jongunawan

cool!


----------



## bobobob

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## bobobob

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## gfairenoughh

OMG Britney in Daffodile Strass! I will try to find better piks!


----------



## coolscan58

Hofit Golan - credit: zimbio


----------



## Mrs. MFH

bobobob said:


> Khloe Kardashian



I love this look and those So Kate's


----------



## maryelle

gfairenoughh said:


> View attachment 2347316
> View attachment 2347317
> 
> OMG Britney in Daffodile Strass! I will try to find better piks!



When I saw the preview of her new mv and she was wearing those, I thought dang! How is she going to dance in those haha I hope she actually dances in the mv... I miss the old Britney that could flawlessly do dance numbers in her videos


----------



## coolscan58

Kate Beckinsale - credit: zimbio


----------



## needloub

coolscan58 said:


> Kate Beckinsale - credit: zimbio



Gorgeous woman, gorgeous shoes!


----------



## MaryJoe84

needloub said:


> Gorgeous woman, gorgeous shoes!


+1 
She's always dressed classy, never fails, and these CL's look fabulous on her


----------



## Tivo

coolscan58 said:


> Kate Beckinsale - credit: zimbio


 

Is Kate in So Kate?


----------



## MaryJoe84

Tivo said:


> Is Kate in So Kate?


No, this style is called Geo


----------



## gigilovesshoes

MaryJoe84 said:


> +1
> She's always dressed classy, never fails, and these CL's look fabulous on her


I agree! Such a beautiful, classy, and sophisticated woman! She never disappoints


----------



## LouboutinHottie

coolscan58 said:


> Kate Beckinsale - credit: zimbio



I. Love. These. 


.....

sorry I love pointed pumps right now hehe.


----------



## anniethecat

coolscan58 said:


> Kate Beckinsale - credit: zimbio


 

She is so beautiful!


----------



## coolscan58

Angie Harmon - credit: zimbio


----------



## coolscan58

Katy Perry - credit: zimbio


----------



## coolscan58

Ashley Greene - credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kerry Washington


----------



## bobobob

Elizabeth Banks (right)


----------



## coolscan58

bobobob said:


> Kerry Washington



Some closeups


----------



## bobobob

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## bobobob

Sienna Miller


----------



## bobobob

Kim Zolciak


----------



## bobobob

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## bobobob

Bella Thorne


----------



## bobobob

Kate Moss


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Kerry Washington in what look like the So Kate....? Are these apart of resort? I  them.


----------



## Zoe Bradley

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Kerry Washington in what look like the So Kate....? Are these apart of resort? I  them.



These are so fab! Are these Pigalles and what is the print called? I hope they come in a 100mm heel because I need these in my life!


----------



## bobobob

Lizzy Caplan


----------



## bobobob

Ashley Greene


----------



## bobobob

Sarah Paulson


----------



## bobobob

Emma Roberts


----------



## bobobob

Evan Peters


----------



## miriammarquez

*Chloë Grace Moretz wearing black Arnold Sandals
*


----------



## coolscan58

Kate Moss - credit: zimbio


----------



## 9distelle

Adriana Costa


----------



## bobobob

Lydia McLaughlin zimbio


----------



## anniethecat

bobobob said:


> Khloe Kardashian


 
I spy Maggies on the girl behind her too.


----------



## bobobob

Carla Gugino


----------



## bobobob

Andie MacDowell zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Abbey Clancy zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Khloe Kardashian celebrity-gossip


----------



## bobobob

Chloe Moretz


----------



## bobobob

Adrienne Bailon zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Toni Braxton zimbio


----------



## Redsoleshines

bobobob said:


> Khloe Kardashian celebrity-gossip



I'm loving Khloe's style lately...

Love how she wear these "un bout" without the anckle strap,


----------



## Redsoleshines

bobobob said:


> Adrienne Bailon zimbio



omg, I can hardly recognize her


----------



## GoGlam

bobobob said:


> Abbey Clancy zimbio



I don't know who this is but she looks very glamorous!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

bobobob said:


> Toni Braxton zimbio



Toni still looks so good and she's wearing So Kate!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Redsoleshines said:


> I'm loving Khloe's style lately...
> 
> Love how she wear these "un bout" without the anckle strap,



Me too! They look a little big though.


----------



## bobobob

Eva Longoria hawtcelebs


----------



## bobobob

Ciara


----------



## bobobob

Julia Louis-Dreyfus


----------



## bobobob

Eva Longoria


----------



## NY_Mami

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Kerry Washington in what look like the So Kate....? Are these apart of resort? I  them.


 
They are probably a SO of the So Kate model...


----------



## NY_Mami

bobobob said:


> Olivia Wilde zimbio


 
These are cute... I would like to see how they would look in a 150mm in Frambroise Suede...


----------



## martinaa

bobobob said:


> Ciara


 
Any ID on this "dress"?


----------



## ellegreene

martinaa said:


> Any ID on this "dress"?


Opening Ceremony Lucky Rose Dress


----------



## coolscan58

Zendaya Coleman - credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Zendaya


----------



## bobobob

Allison Williams


----------



## bobobob

Dianna Agron


----------



## bobobob

Lupita Nyong'o zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kate Winslet


----------



## bobobob

Adele Exarchopoulos (Zazou) zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kate Bosworth (Gruotta)


----------



## bobobob

Lupita Nyongo


----------



## bobobob

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## bobobob

Eva Longoria zimbio


----------



## 9distelle

Kate Winslet


----------



## 9distelle

Zendaya coleman


----------



## 9distelle

Adrianna Costa


----------



## bobobob

Demi Lovato


----------



## bobobob

Paris Hilton


----------



## bobobob

Christina Aguilera


----------



## bobobob

Maria Bello


----------



## bobobob

Luciana Damon zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Joanne Froggatt


----------



## bobobob

Paz Vega zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Aluna Francis (right) zimbio


----------



## bobobob

bobobob said:


> Joanne Froggatt



Close-up


----------



## bobobob

Christie Brinkley


----------



## Nolia

bobobob said:


> Christie Brinkley



She never ages!!!


----------



## gigilovesshoes

I'm loving those Artifice Strass pumps!!


----------



## bobobob

Kylie Jenner zimbio


----------



## miriammarquez

Paulina Rubio wearing Vendome


----------



## miriammarquez

Kimberly Williams-Paisley wearing Karina


----------



## bobobob

Taylor Swift


----------



## bobobob

Christie Brinkley


----------



## BagBragger

bobobob said:


> Christie Brinkley




Brinkley! I simply do not like you!!!!  Why are you so darn gorgeous!?!? Seriously, I love everything about this look!!!!!


----------



## bobobob

Emmy Rossum zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Katy Perry


----------



## bobobob

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley (So Kate)


----------



## bobobob

Christie Brinkley (So Kate)


----------



## Redsoleshines

bobobob said:


> Rosie Huntington-Whiteley (So Kate)



She looks good!


----------



## Tivo

Bethenny Frankel wore black Pigalle spikes on her show yesterday.


----------



## miriammarquez

Kat Dennings


----------



## miriammarquez

Diane von Furstenberg


----------



## miriammarquez

Kristin Chenoweth wearing Fernando sandals


----------



## needloub

bobobob said:


> Christie Brinkley (So Kate)



This gorgeous woman was made to wear HL dresses!


----------



## bobobob

Taylor Swift


----------



## bobobob

Paris Hilton zimbio


----------



## 9distelle

Lauren Goodger


----------



## gigilovesshoes

bobobob said:


> Rosie Huntington-Whiteley (So Kate)


Are these So Kates strassed? Or black mini glitter? Either way, they are gorgeous!


----------



## bobobob

gigilovesshoes said:


> Are these So Kates strassed? Or black mini glitter? Either way, they are gorgeous!



Strassed


----------



## bobobob

Brandi Glanville


----------



## 9distelle

Aluna Francis


----------



## bobobob

Nicole Richie


----------



## bobobob

Georgina Chapman zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Dianna Agron


----------



## bobobob

Taylor Swift


----------



## bobobob

Emilia Fox


----------



## needloub

bobobob said:


> Nicole Richie



At first look, I thought the hat resembled Mickey Mouse lace ears!


----------



## bobobob

Rita Ora


----------



## angelcove

bobobob said:


> Brandi Glanville


 
Minus the boobies, I like this outfit.  Can anyone ID?  Thx


----------



## PollyGal

bobobob said:


> Rita Ora



Any id on Rita's shoes/boots? 
I LOVE them!!


----------



## bobobob

PollyGal said:


> Any id on Rita's shoes/boots?
> I LOVE them!!



Anita from FW 2012


----------



## bobobob

Heidi Klum


----------



## bobobob

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## bobobob

Kendall Jenner


----------



## Sariina

Kendalls boots are amazing.


----------



## bobobob

Taylor Swift zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Leah Remini


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Alba zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Australian model Erica Packer zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Lea Michele (Très Croise)


----------



## bobobob

Emmy Rossum (Décolleté 554)


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Paré (June)


----------



## maryelle

bobobob said:


> Lea Michele (Très Croise)



not feeling the pants, but from this angle she looks much taller.


----------



## bobobob

Ellie Goulding


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Hudson (Mado Boots)


----------



## bobobob

La La Anthony (Artifice)


----------



## miriammarquez

Ariel Winter


----------



## bobobob

Gwyneth Paltrow


----------



## bobobob

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## bobobob

Kylie Jenner


----------



## miriammarquez

Blake Lively wearing Filter


----------



## miriammarquez

Kate Bosworth wearing Artifice


----------



## nillacobain

miriammarquez said:


> Kate Bosworth wearing Artifice



love these


----------



## Redsoleshines

bobobob said:


> Rita Ora



Can anyone ID her pink bag? I love it!


----------



## needloub

miriammarquez said:


> Blake Lively wearing Filter



I love this pair...I so need this in burgundy!!


----------



## bobobob

Zoe Saldana (Batignolles)


----------



## bobobob

Maria Sharapova zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Blake Lively


----------



## bobobob

Irina Shayk


----------



## bobobob

Blake Lively


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## bobobob

Taylor Swift


----------



## bobobob

Jenna Ushkowitz


----------



## MaryJoe84

bobobob said:


> Zoe Saldana (Batignolles)



Love the dress but the shoes ... They're one size too big... at least... I would even say maybe one and a half size too big...


----------



## bobobob

Minka Kelly (So Kate)


----------



## bobobob

Emilia Fox (So Kate) zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Darren Criss (New Orleans) zimbio


----------



## Sariina

Darren looks great


----------



## bobobob

Coco zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## bobobob

Alan Cumming zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Jessica White zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Georgina Chapman (Rosemin) zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Dita Von Teese zimbio


----------



## Nolia

bobobob said:


> Dita Von Teese zimbio



So perfect!


----------



## needloub

bobobob said:


> Dita Von Teese zimbio



Love the simplicity of her dress with flats...so perfect!


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Simpson


----------



## bobobob

Toni Braxton


----------



## bobobob

Drew Barrymore zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Minka Kelly (Belle Zeppa) zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Caroline Sieber zimbio


----------



## Redsoleshines

bobobob said:


> Jennifer Lopez



I missed these out.


----------



## anniethecat

Nolia said:


> So perfect!




Perfection


----------



## bobobob

Anna Faris zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kylie Jenner


----------



## gigilovesshoes

bobobob said:


> Anna Faris zimbio


EEEEEKKKK! That gap!!! Such beautiful shoes that are at least 2 sizes too big on her. SMH.


----------



## miriammarquez

Jada Pinkett Smith wearing Vaquettababa


----------



## Christchrist

bobobob said:


> Anna Faris zimbio




That gap!!!!


----------



## Christchrist

bobobob said:


> Tamara Ecclestone




She always fits her shoes. Hmmm. That gap is terrible


----------



## miriammarquez

Jennifer Garner wearing Palais Royal


----------



## miriammarquez

Courtney Mazza wearing Rampoldi


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Biel zimbio


----------



## gigilovesshoes

bobobob said:


> Jessica Biel zimbio


LOVE this!


----------



## 9distelle

Paulina Rubio


----------



## anniethecat

9distelle said:


> Paulina Rubio



How did she keep these on?


----------



## Tivo

Why do these celebs shoes never fit? 

Jessica Biel is simply glowing, but that outfit is hideous. Love the So Kate's on her though.


----------



## bobobob

Candice Swanepoel zimbio


----------



## Chanieish

bobobob said:


> Candice Swanepoel zimbio



She is so stunning! I need to lose a few pounds lol!


----------



## bobobob

Olivia Palermo zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Dita Von Teese


----------



## bobobob

Kacey Musgraves zimbio


----------



## BagBragger

Tivo, you have opened Pandora's box!  I think those with improper fittings are members of a shoe cult!  I'm just kidding.  It's a mystery.  I've learn to stop hurt my eyes and head in an attempt to make sense of it because some of what I've seen is just absurd.  Some of the looks are like boats...I have stop looking for the row team following up behind them.  And it doesn't make it okay for them (or us) to blame it on stylists.  The whole point of having one is to make sure you look (and if possible) feel great especially when there is little time to shop.  If only the celebs and their peeps would subscribe to our real-world threads they could/would learn a thing or two, right!  I would love for designers to make waves about ill-shoe fitting in the fashion world...you know, like how Oprah and Intimacy did with bras.  The message didn't reach nearly as many women, but she tried and I know most of my working, professional friends took heed.  I think that's the best remedy...designers should strike back for having their designs misrepresented.  They don't squint about not making clothes with the intent of not have average (and God forbid plus) sized women wear their digs.  Oh well, enough of my soapbox antics...it's 2:00 a.m.  This is what I get for being away from here...cheating on tPF with Pintrest (shamefully my insomnia is sending me there now)!  Will wear my new Grenadine Vendome tomorrow and capture a picture of me at the conference I'll be attending to share...fingers cross it will be lively enough to keep me awake!  Okay, I'm leaving for real!   



Tivo said:


> Why do these celebs shoes never fit?
> 
> Jessica Biel is simply glowing, but that outfit is hideous. Love the So Kate's on her though.


----------



## bobobob

NeNe Leakes (Surlapony Spikes) zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Christina Aguilera


----------



## MDM

BagBragger said:


> Tivo, you have opened Pandora's box!  I think those with improper fittings are members of a shoe cult!  I'm just kidding.  It's a mystery.  I've learn to stop hurt my eyes and head in an attempt to make sense of it because some of what I've seen is just absurd.  Some of the looks are like boats...I have stop looking for the row team following up behind them.  And it doesn't make it okay for them (or us) to blame it on stylists.  The whole point of having one is to make sure you look (and if possible) feel great especially when there is little time to shop.  If only the celebs and their peeps would subscribe to our real-world threads they could/would learn a thing or two, right!  I would love for designers to make waves about ill-shoe fitting in the fashion world...you know, like how Oprah and Intimacy did with bras.  The message didn't reach nearly as many women, but she tried and I know most of my working, professional friends took heed.  I think that's the best remedy...designers should strike back for having their designs misrepresented.  They don't squint about not making clothes with the intent of not have average (and God forbid plus) sized women wear their digs.  Oh well, enough of my soapbox antics...it's 2:00 a.m.  This is what I get for being away from here...cheating on tPF with Pintrest (shamefully my insomnia is sending me there now)!  Will wear my new Grenadine Vendome tomorrow and capture a picture of me at the conference I'll be attending to share...fingers cross it will be lively enough to keep me awake!  Okay, I'm leaving for real!



Exactly, thank you!


----------



## miriammarquez

Blake Lively Pigalle


----------



## miriammarquez

Eiza Gonzalez Lady Peep Spike


----------



## BagBragger

MDM said:


> Exactly, thank you!




OMG, MDM, I was on such a rant!!!!  You'd think I had some sort of investment in their shoes...I need to stay away from the internet when I can't sleep?


----------



## bobobob

Kylie Jenner


----------



## miriammarquez

The So Kates seem to be very popular. Naomie Harris, Chanel Iman and Kat Graham


----------



## miriammarquez

Zoe Saldana Body Strass


----------



## miriammarquez

Alexi Ashe Au Palace


----------



## miriammarquez

Rosie Huntington Artifice


----------



## miriammarquez

Charli Baltimore Pigalle & Chrisette Michele Lady Daf


----------



## bobobob

Lupita Nyong'o zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Brit Marling zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Coleen Rooney


----------



## bobobob

Blake Lively (Pigalle)


----------



## bobobob

Taylor Swift (Sylvette)


----------



## bobobob

Lisa Gastineau


----------



## miriammarquez

Zoe Saldana


----------



## bobobob

Allison Williams and Diane von Furstenberg zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Lily Collins


----------



## bobobob

Lily Aldridge and DJ Chelsea Leyland (middle-second pic)  zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Ashley Roberts zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Busy Philipps (Farida Messenger)


----------



## miriammarquez

Doutzen Kroes


----------



## miriammarquez

Amy Adams


----------



## Redsoleshines

miriammarquez said:


> Doutzen Kroes



Fabulous!


----------



## coolscan58

Stana Katic - credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Elizabeth Banks


----------



## bobobob

Elizabeth Banks


----------



## bobobob

Carol Vorderman


----------



## bobobob

Paris Hilton zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Mariah Carey


----------



## bobobob

Lupita Nyong'o zimbio


----------



## anniethecat

bobobob said:


> Paris Hilton zimbio




Can anyone ID this dress please?


----------



## bobobob

Mariah Carey


----------



## bobobob

Rosario Dawson (right)


----------



## bobobob

Christie Brinkley zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Christie Brinkley


----------



## bobobob

La La Anthony zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Pamela Anderson


----------



## miriammarquez

Atlanta de Cadenet


----------



## coolscan58

Candice Swanepoel


----------



## miriammarquez

*Kristen Wiig*


----------



## miriammarquez

Lais Ribeiro


----------



## bobobob

Toni Garrn (right)


----------



## bobobob

Alessandra Ambrosio zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kerry Washington


----------



## bobobob

Cara Santana zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## bobobob

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## bobobob

Georgia Salpa


----------



## bobobob

Roxanne Pallett


----------



## needloub

bobobob said:


> Christie Brinkley zimbio



This woman looks radiant!  So chic!


----------



## bobobob

Claire Danes


----------



## miriammarquez

NaomieHarris


----------



## miriammarquez

Emily Mortimer


----------



## miriammarquez

Paris Hilton


----------



## miriammarquez

Kerry Washington


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## bobobob

Sophie Turner zimbio


----------



## kittenslingerie

Paris Hilton looks great in those booties, I'm surprised.


----------



## miriammarquez

Kat Graham wearing Completa


----------



## bobobob

Jena Malone zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Joan Smalls zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Khloe Kardsahian


----------



## bobobob

Eva Longoria


----------



## bobobob

Amy Childs (Pigalle)


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Garner zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Lupita Nyong'o (Batignolles)


----------



## bobobob

Brandi Glanville


----------



## bobobob

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## bobobob

Coleen Rooney


----------



## bobobob

Kesha


----------



## bobobob

Kate Moss celebrity-gossip


----------



## nillacobain

bobobob said:


> Jennifer Garner zimbio



Lovely dress!


----------



## bobobob

Lupita Nyong'o


----------



## bobobob

Julianna Margulies


----------



## bobobob

Eva Longoria


----------



## bobobob

Paris Hilton


----------



## bobobob

bobobob said:


> Julianna Margulies



.


----------



## bobobob

Amy Childs


----------



## bobobob

Kylie Jenner zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kate Bosworth


----------



## bobobob

Naomie Harris (So Kate)


----------



## miriammarquez

Zendaya wearing Aquamarine So Kates


----------



## miriammarquez

Angela Bassett


----------



## miriammarquez

Jennifer Hudson


----------



## bobobob

Lily Allen


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Hart and Nicole Trunfio


----------



## bobobob

Selita Ebanks zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Angela Bassett


----------



## miriammarquez

Kristen Bell


----------



## bobobob

Miranda Kerr


----------



## bobobob

LeAnn Rimes


----------



## bobobob

Kate Bosworth (So Kate)


----------



## bobobob

Reem Kherici (Miss Poppins)


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

coolscan58 said:


> Candice Swanepoel



this is pretty. what style is this anyone know??


----------



## anniethecat

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> this is pretty. what style is this anyone know??



Look like Crosspiga


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

anniethecat said:


> Look like Crosspiga



is this a new style ??available right now?


----------



## anniethecat

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> is this a new style ??available right now?



No, it was a couple seasons ago.


----------



## bobobob

Elizabeth Banks


----------



## bobobob

Christina Aguilera (Mado)


----------



## bobobob

Maria Sharapova (Estanodo)


----------



## bobobob

bobobob said:


> LeAnn Rimes



bigger pic 

She's wearing Toutenkaboucle.


----------



## bobobob

Lauren Conrad


----------



## bobobob

Elizabeth Banks zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kate Bosworth


----------



## bobobob

Kristen Wiig


----------



## bobobob

Winona Ryder (clutch)


----------



## bobobob

Beyonce


----------



## bobobob

Naomie Harris (Toboggan)


----------



## Crazyaboutblue

bobobob said:


> Kate Bosworth



She's stunning


----------



## Tivo

Winona looks fabulous!


----------



## bobobob

Chloe Green


----------



## bobobob

Ana Vidic - wife of  Manchester United's defender Nemanja Vidic


----------



## bobobob

Zoe Saldana


----------



## rock_girl

bobobob said:


> Ana Vidic - wife of  Manchester United's defender Nemanja Vidic




Can anyone ID her jumpsuit?  It's amaze!?


----------



## martinaa

rock_girl said:


> Can anyone ID her jumpsuit?  It's amaze!?



http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/375339

Stella McCartney available at Net a Porter


----------



## bobobob

Taylor Swift (Filette)


----------



## Bangotz

bobobob said:


> Lauren Conrad




Omg love love LC's laidback look!
Congrats again on the engagement &#128525;


----------



## bobobob

Dita Von Teese zimbio


----------



## Karenada

rock_girl said:


> Can anyone ID her jumpsuit?  It's amaze!?



Stella Mccartney


----------



## bobobob

La La Anthony


----------



## bobobob

Florence Welch (Iriza)


----------



## bobobob

bobobob said:


> La La Anthony



Better view. zimbio


----------



## 9distelle

Christina Applegate


----------



## Dr. Louboutin

bobobob said:


> Maria Sharapova (Estanodo)


cute!


----------



## bobobob

Carmen Electra


----------



## bobobob

Elizabeth Banks


----------



## bobobob

Anne V zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Helena Christensen zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Jenna Bush Hager (left) zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Mel B


----------



## bobobob

Holly Candy


----------



## bobobob

Actress Sammi Cheng (Printz)


----------



## bobobob

Brigitte Lin (Paulina)


----------



## bobobob

Zendaya


----------



## bobobob

Brandi Cyrus zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Rocsi Diaz zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Dita Von Teese


----------



## bobobob

Christina Aguilera


----------



## bobobob

Kristen Wiig (Lagoula) zimbio


----------



## Tivo

bobobob said:


> Brandi Cyrus zimbio


 
Oh honey no! That's not your shoe. The heel slippage is shameful.


----------



## bobobob

Dita Von Teese


----------



## bobobob

Busy Philipps zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Paris Hilton


----------



## bobobob

Iman


----------



## bobobob

Anne V zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Amanda Holden


----------



## bobobob

Busy Philipps zimbio


----------



## Tivo

bobobob said:


> Amanda Holden


 
Amazing what a sexy pair of shoes can do.


----------



## miriammarquez

Rita ORa wearing Farfamesh


----------



## bobobob

Paris Hilton zimbio


----------



## missnicoleeee

bobobob said:


> Leah Remini



Love how simple this outfit is. What's the name of her shoes?


----------



## bobobob

missnicoleeee said:


> Love how simple this outfit is. What's the name of her shoes?



Ariella Talon


----------



## bobobob

Christina Aguilera


----------



## bobobob

Rita Ora


----------



## bobobob

Busy Philipps


----------



## bobobob

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## IramImtiaz

Those shoes ^ do nothing for her legs. Yikes!


----------



## bobobob

Melita Toscan Du Plantier (Wrap) zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Natasha Andrews zimbio


----------



## Perfect Day

I love Tamara's mink coat.


----------



## bobobob

Amy Adams zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Rita Ora (Zazou) zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Australian R&B and pop singer Jessica Mauboy zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Sophia Smith - Liam Payne's girlfriend


----------



## bobobob

Joyce Giraud


----------



## 9distelle

Rita Ora


----------



## miriammarquez

Kylie Jenner wearing One Bow


----------



## Perfect Day

Kate Moss in a couple of fur coats (I love that mink!!) and CL's


----------



## bobobob

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## bobobob

French actress Elsa Zylberstein zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kirstie Alley zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Rita Ora


----------



## bobobob

Natasha Andrews (Toboggan) zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kate Moss


----------



## bobobob

Nicky Hilton


----------



## bobobob

Zoe Saldana (Viveka) celebrity-gossip


----------



## bobobob

Zoe Saldana zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Alicia Keys


----------



## bobobob

Katy Perry


----------



## bobobob

Tamar Braxton


----------



## bobobob

Rochelle Humes


----------



## bobobob

Lea Michele


----------



## miriammarquez

Amy Adams Body Strass


----------



## miriammarquez

Andie MacDowell


----------



## miriammarquez

Julianna Margulies


----------



## Mariqueen

Tivo said:


> Oh honey no! That's not your shoe. The heel slippage is shameful.



it looks like her feet are two different sizes though, I have that problem because mine are almost a size difference and it's hard for me to find shoes, especially CLs that i don't slip out of. Even then, I have to pad them a lot. 

My mom is even worse cause her feet are a full size and half different!


----------



## bobobob

Amy Adams


----------



## bobobob

Coleen Rooney


----------



## bobobob

Georgia Salpa


----------



## bobobob

Imogen Thomas


----------



## bobobob

Rebecca Ferdinando


----------



## bobobob

Kirstie Alley zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Beyonce


----------



## miriammarquez

Marcia Cross


----------



## miriammarquez

Zoe Saldana


----------



## bobobob

bobobob said:


> Beyonce



.


----------



## bobobob

Angela Simmons zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Candice Swanepoel zimbio


----------



## miriammarquez

Jewel


----------



## mile2424

bobobob said:


> Candice Swanepoel zimbio



Pigalle's or So Kate's?


----------



## kjbags

mile2424 said:


> Pigalle's or So Kate's?



So Kate


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Lopez celebrity-gossip


----------



## bobobob

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## bobobob

Nicky Hilton


----------



## bobobob

Nikki Reed


----------



## bobobob

Sofia Vergara


----------



## bobobob

Lisa Hochstein zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Cate Blanchett


----------



## bobobob

Marion Cotillard


----------



## bobobob

Myleene Klass


----------



## ellegreene

mile2424 said:


> Pigalle's or So Kate's?




So Kate!

I am also loving her dress! Such a beautiful red!


----------



## Nolia

bobobob said:


> Jennifer Lopez celebrity-gossip



Her style game is usually en pointe. But with a shoe so sleek, baggy butt balloon pants really don't work. =/ Should've gone with a pencil skirt or something.


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## bobobob

Frankie Sandford


----------



## tara34

kim kardashian


----------



## bobobob

Zoe Saldana


----------



## bobobob

French actress Sarah Kazemy zimbio


----------



## bobobob

French actress Juliette Binoche


----------



## bobobob

Rita Ora


----------



## soleilbrun

Nolia said:


> Her style game is usually en pointe. But with a shoe so sleek, baggy butt balloon pants really don't work. =/ Should've gone with a pencil skirt or something.


 Likewise, I can see the tags are still attached to the pants. They show through the fabric.


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Nolia said:


> Her style game is usually en pointe. But with a shoe so sleek, baggy butt balloon pants really don't work. =/ Should've gone with a pencil skirt or something.




Lol @ baggy butt balloon pants


----------



## bobobob

Eva Longoria


----------



## bobobob

Zoe Saldana zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Melita Toscan du Plantier zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Naomie Harris


----------



## bobobob

Amy Adams becauseiamfabulous


----------



## bobobob

Kelly Rutherford


----------



## miriammarquez

Fergie So Kate Python


----------



## miriammarquez

Charlotte Riley


----------



## miriammarquez

Paula Abdul


----------



## Tivo

miriammarquez said:


> Fergie So Kate Python


Damn those shoes look good on Fergie!


----------



## miriammarquez

Olivia Munn wearing Pate A Chou


----------



## miriammarquez

Audrina wearing Miss Poppins


----------



## miriammarquez

Karlie Kloss wearing So Kate


----------



## bobobob

Karlie Kloss


----------



## bobobob

Amy Adams zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Candice Swanepoel zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Amanda Holden


----------



## Tivo

bobobob said:


> Amanda Holden


How I want that cape!


----------



## PollyGal

Me too!! Any i.d?


----------



## Tivo

Can't tell if I'm seeing things but some pitches on the celeb's So Kate's look higher than others. Candice Swanpoel and Fergie's shoes look higher than Sarah Kazemy. And the heel of Rita Ora's suedes looks sexier than the heel of Sarah Kazemy. Does anyone else see this?


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Tivo said:


> Can't tell if I'm seeing things but some pitches on the celeb's So Kate's look higher than others. Candice Swanpoel and Fergie's shoes look higher than Sarah Kazemy. And the heel of Rita Ora's suedes looks sexier than the heel of Sarah Kazemy. Does anyone else see this?


If I am not mistaken, Sarah Kazemy is wearing a Decollette 554 and not So Kates???


----------



## bobobob

Paris Hilton zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## Tivo

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> If I am not mistaken, Sarah Kazemy is wearing a Decollette 554 and not So Kates???


 
Oh that makes sense! lol! I thought she was in a pair of So Kate's. The Decollette looks quite similar at first glance. Thanks for clearing that up *HelenOfTroy*. I'm still learning to differentiate the styles, I guess.


----------



## bobobob

Janelle Monae zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Amy Adams


----------



## bobobob

Tami Roman


----------



## miriammarquez

Adriana Lima


----------



## miriammarquez

Behati Prinsloo


----------



## Christchrist

miriammarquez said:


> Behati Prinsloo




Oh my gosh her pinky is suffocating


----------



## miriammarquez

Naomie Harris


----------



## miriammarquez

Alyson Hannigan


----------



## bobobob

Demi Lovato


----------



## bobobob

Coco Austin


----------



## Christchrist

bobobob said:


> Coco Austin




This is not a very good pic


----------



## bobobob

Kylie Minogue


----------



## miriammarquez

Lindsay Ellingson


----------



## bobobob

Lindsay Ellingson zimbio


----------



## stilly

miriammarquez said:


> Behati Prinsloo




Does anyone know what style this is?
I think they're gorgeous!


----------



## miriammarquez

Amy Adams


----------



## miriammarquez

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## miriammarquez

Zoe Saldana


----------



## miriammarquez

Chelsea Handler wearing Dos Noeud


----------



## Christchrist

miriammarquez said:


> Chelsea Handler wearing Dos Noeud




Ummmm pedi anyone ?


----------



## maryelle

bobobob said:


> Kylie Minogue




I have to admit these multicolor spikes are cute!


----------



## miriammarquez

Hannah Davis


----------



## Flip88

Jamie Chau, credit her IG account

Sneakers - Louboutin, 
Mink - Fendi,
Bag - Hermes


----------



## coolscan58

Katy Perry - credit: zimbio


----------



## legaldiva

Christchrist said:


> Ummmm pedi anyone ?


 
LOL that is exactly what I thought when I saw those toes!!!!!


----------



## legaldiva

I'm loving the return to more ladylike heels, and all the exotic materials in this thread!  

I temporarily gave up on CL because of the absurd triple platform trend ... but have recently bought the Alicette oxfords & original Lady Gres.  So beautiful.


----------



## miriammarquez

Elodie Frege credit dailymail and zimbio


----------



## miriammarquez

Nicole Scherzinger credit dailymail


----------



## Nolia

miriammarquez said:


> Nicole Scherzinger credit dailymail



Beautiful!


----------



## DeMiau

miriammarquez said:


> nicole scherzinger credit dailymail



wow


----------



## miriammarquez

Sophie Monk


----------



## miriammarquez

Priyanka Chopra


----------



## miriammarquez

Kristen Wiig


----------



## Flip88

Rihanna in a beautiful mink and loubies &#9829;


----------



## crystalhowlett

miriammarquez said:


> Elodie Frege credit dailymail and zimbio


Who is this sexy fireball?  





miriammarquez said:


> Nicole Scherzinger credit dailymail



Amaz-balls!!!!!!!!!!! 5&#127775;


----------



## bobobob

Jamie Chung zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kiernan Shipka zimbio


----------



## bobobob

French actress Elsa Zylberstein


----------



## bobobob

French actress Melanie Doutey (Mam Desprez)


----------



## bobobob

English actress Sheridan Smith zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Heidi Klum zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Zhang Ziyi (Pigalle)


----------



## bobobob

Ashley Roberts zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Lea Michele


----------



## bobobob

Lisa Vanderpump


----------



## bobobob

Eva Longoria


----------



## crystalhowlett

bobobob said:


> Kiernan Shipka zimbio




Adorable!!! I love it!


----------



## miriammarquez

Holly Madison


----------



## bobobob

Karina Smirnoff


----------



## bobobob

Lucy Mecklenburgh


----------



## miriammarquez

Jordana Brewster wearing Paquita


----------



## bobobob

Lisa Vanderpump


----------



## bobobob

Hong Kong singer Denise Ho imaginechina


----------



## bobobob

Hong Kong singer Fiona Sit imaginechina


----------



## bobobob

Liz Jones zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Director Amma Asante zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kenya Moore


----------



## bobobob

Lupita Nyong'o


----------



## Stacy31

bobobob said:


> Eva Longoria





Are these the pigalle 100s or 120s? TIA


----------



## grtlegs

Stacy31 said:


> Are these the pigalle 100s or 120s? TIA


I think those are the Lipsinka.....120?


----------



## Stacy31

grtlegs said:


> I think those are the Lipsinka.....120?





thank you!


----------



## bobobob

Stacy31 said:


> Are these the pigalle 100s or 120s? TIA


It's Lipsinka.


----------



## bobobob

Melissa McCarthy (clutch)


----------



## bobobob

Naomie Harris


----------



## bobobob

Rhea Durham


----------



## bobobob

will.i.am zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## bobobob

Gwen Stefani (Panettone wallet)  zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Abbey Clancy


----------



## bobobob

Allison Williams


----------



## bobobob

Gisele Bundchen zimbio


----------



## miriammarquez

Amy Smart


----------



## miriammarquez

Cate Blanchett and Sally Hawkins


----------



## bobobob

Michael B. Jordan


----------



## bobobob

June Ambrose zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Alex Gerrard


----------



## bobobob

Berenice Bejo zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Dita Von Teese


----------



## bobobob

Niecy Nash


----------



## bobobob

Amy Willerton


----------



## bobobob

Abbey Clancy


----------



## bobobob

bobobob said:


> Melissa McCarthy (clutch)



Another view of the clutch.


----------



## miriammarquez

Iggy Azalea


----------



## bobobob

Heidi Klum


----------



## bobobob

Allison Williams (Air Chance)


----------



## bobobob

Cheryl Burke zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Melissa McCarthy zimbio


----------



## miriammarquez

Paris Hilton wearing nude Biancas


----------



## miriammarquez

Melonie Diaz


----------



## miriammarquez

Selita Ebanks


----------



## Zoe Bradley

bobobob said:


> Allison Williams (Air Chance)



Can someone please ID this style? I love color-blocked shoes! Thanks!


----------



## 9distelle

Adrienne Maloof


----------



## LavenderIce

bobobob said:


> Allison Williams (Air Chance)





Zoe Bradley said:


> Can someone please ID this style? I love color-blocked shoes! Thanks!



Zoe, the style is listed in parentheses after the name of the celeb.  They are called Air Chance.  Here they are on the US ecomm:

http://us.christianlouboutin.com/us_en/shop/women/air-chance-poisson.html

This looks to be the pair that Allison is wearing:

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...ouboutin&N=4294912355+306418049&bmUID=kdN3nyK


----------



## bobobob

Sophia Bush


----------



## bobobob

Carly Chaikin


----------



## bobobob

Margot Robbie


----------



## bobobob

Hofit Golan


----------



## bobobob

Kaley Cuoco


----------



## bobobob

Julianna Margulies


----------



## bobobob

Dita Von Teese zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Caitlin Fitzgerald zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Michelle Monaghan


----------



## gfairenoughh

bobobob said:


> Dita Von Teese zimbio



Dita is an angel


----------



## bobobob

Busy Phillipps - Farida Messenger


----------



## miriammarquez

Isabelle Fuhrman with a Panettone bag


----------



## miriammarquez

Leslie Mann


----------



## miriammarquez

Michelle Dockery


----------



## miriammarquez

Amy Adams


----------



## miriammarquez

Ashley Madekwe


----------



## miriammarquez

Paz Vega


----------



## LolasCloset

gfairenoughh said:


> Dita is an angel



Yes, her dress, hair and complexion are just divine here (and duh, the shoes are hot too!)


----------



## bobobob

Caitlin FitzGerald zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Julianna Margulies zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Michelle Dockery zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Sofia Vergara


----------



## miriammarquez

Katherine Heigl wearing Canassone


----------



## miriammarquez

Amy Adams


----------



## bobobob

Amy Adams zimbio


----------



## miriammarquez

Dita Von Teese with the Luis Clutch


----------



## bougainvillier

I'm so glad that pointy and non-platform are back in trend again!


----------



## 9distelle

Cheryl Burke


----------



## bobobob

Melonie Diaz


----------



## bobobob

Emily Mortimer zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Cate Blanchett


----------



## bobobob

Crystal Reed


----------



## bobobob

Hailee Steinfeld


----------



## bobobob

Natalie Gal zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Audrina Patridge


----------



## bobobob

Abbey Clancy


----------



## bobobob

Busy Philipps zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Marvin Humes - Gareth Zip


----------



## bobobob

Charlize Theron


----------



## bobobob

Allison Williams zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Sally Hawkins zimbio


----------



## Nolia

bobobob said:


> Allison Williams zimbio



That is an incredible dress!!! ID?


----------



## bobobob

Paris Hilton zimbio


----------



## MegsVC

bobobob said:


> Charlize Theron



Wowza she looks down right stunning!!


----------



## bobobob

Gwyneth Paltrow zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Nolia said:


> That is an incredible dress!!! ID?



Osman


----------



## miriammarquez

Madison Walls wering Fetilo


----------



## miriammarquez

Paz Vega wearing Iriza Strass


----------



## miriammarquez

Evan Rachel Wood wearing Zazou loafers


----------



## miriammarquez

Melonie Diaz wearing Angelique pumps


----------



## BagBragger

miriammarquez said:


> Madison Walls wering Fetilo




Her toes look as if they are trapped and fighting each other to get out!


----------



## miriammarquez

Soleil Moon Frye wearing Jazzy Doll


----------



## miriammarquez

Cate Blanchett wearing Miss Rigidaine


----------



## miriammarquez

Busy Philipps with a Mina clutch


----------



## domates

bobobob said:


> Gwyneth Paltrow zimbio



is Julia Roberts serious with those shoes?


----------



## 318Platinum

domates said:


> is Julia Roberts serious with those shoes?




As a heart attack! #Tragic


----------



## bobobob

Paris Hilton zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Ashley Madekwe zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Adele Exarchopoulos - Marquise clutch


----------



## miriammarquez

Margot Robbie wearing green satin Volpi pumps


----------



## miriammarquez

Michelle Dockery wearing Chiara


----------



## bobobob

Sarah Paulson - Gwynitta


----------



## bobobob

Zoe Saldana


----------



## miriammarquez

Emma Thompson


----------



## Nolia

miriammarquez said:


> Margot Robbie wearing green satin Volpi pumps



Oh my! That's the first time I've ever seen the Volpi look "stunning" on someone!!


----------



## miriammarquez

Heidi Klum


----------



## bougainvillier

Nolia said:


> Oh my! That's the first time I've ever seen the Volpi look "stunning" on someone!!




I know. Very elegant! But aren't they like 2 sizes too big for her?


----------



## Nolia

bougainvillier said:


> I know. Very elegant! But aren't they like 2 sizes too big for her?



Yes they do. It's a miracle she didn't walk right out of those!!


----------



## miriammarquez

Emma Watson wearing what looks like Suede So Kates


----------



## maryelle

oh emma thompson 
gif credit to heyveronica


----------



## LolasCloset

maryelle said:


> oh emma thompson
> gif credit to heyveronica



"This red? Is my blood." ::tosses shoes over shoulder::

 hahaha amen, sister!!! Amazing.


----------



## miriammarquez

Melonie Diaz


----------



## Nolia

miriammarquez said:


> Melonie Diaz



Holy gap!! And it looks to me we can see what kind of "trick" these celebs are using to keep giant shoes on their feet! It looks like a full insole?!


----------



## bougainvillier

Nolia said:


> Holy gap!! And it looks to me we can see what kind of "trick" these celebs are using to keep giant shoes on their feet! It looks like a full insole?!



Her gap looks like 3 sizes difference... Yea I do see that too. Amazing how she can walk on those


----------



## Mariqueen

maryelle said:


> oh emma thompson
> gif credit to heyveronica



lmfao this was me at the GG party I was at! I had to take mine off half way through the night.


----------



## miriammarquez

Naomi Watts wearing Scoubridou


----------



## miriammarquez

Olivia Culpo


----------



## miriammarquez

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## miriammarquez

Michelle Dockery wears the same Chiara pumps to the Golden Globes after party. I guess they go with everything.


----------



## bobobob

Busy Philipps zimbio


----------



## rachellemel

maryelle said:


> oh emma thompson
> 
> gif credit to heyveronica




This was so cool!!  Had me LOL!!


----------



## miriammarquez

Keri Russell


----------



## miriammarquez

Yvonne Strahovski


----------



## miriammarquez

Zooey Deschanel


----------



## miriammarquez

Jennifer Finnigan


----------



## FreshLilies

What's up with all these gaps?


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## domates

bobobob said:


> Jennifer Lopez



THAT's how it's done!


----------



## miriammarquez

Christie Brinkley with a Kathena clutch


----------



## miriammarquez

Chrissy Teigen wearing Pigalle Strass in Pewter


----------



## bobobob

Chrissy Teigen  zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Keri Russell zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Cheryl Burke


----------



## bobobob

Marisa Miller zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Aubrey Plaza - Youpi peep-toe pumps


----------



## bobobob

Ellen Pompeo


----------



## bobobob

Lori Loughlin


----------



## bobobob

Busy Philipps zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kylie Jenner zimbio


----------



## bobobob

NeNe Leakes dailymail


----------



## bobobob

Reese Witherspoon zimbio


----------



## miriammarquez

Julia Louis-Dreyfus


----------



## miriammarquez

Christina Applegate


----------



## miriammarquez

Kerry Washington


----------



## 9distelle

Christina Applegate


----------



## miriammarquez

Natalie Dormer


----------



## miriammarquez

Kerry Washington Pigalace


----------



## Tivo

bobobob said:


> Jennifer Lopez


The new Pigalle really looks cheap.


----------



## MegsVC

Tivo said:


> The new Pigalle really looks cheap.



Look at how high the vamp is on the Pigalace.. That's not a sexy shoe


----------



## bobobob

Claire Danes zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Terri Seymour zimbio


----------



## miriammarquez

Sarah Paulson wearing Leonor Fini


----------



## miriammarquez

Chloe Moretz wearing Air Chance


----------



## nillacobain

miriammarquez said:


> Sarah Paulson wearing Leonor Fini



these look nice on


----------



## bobobob

Audrey Marnay zimbio


----------



## Aplblsm

bobobob said:


> Terri Seymour zimbio


 
That corn on her 4th toe looks like it hurts in this shoe.


----------



## bobobob

Jamie Chung


----------



## LolasCloset

bobobob said:


> Jamie Chung


Are those the new Pigalles? What is going on in the back of the shoe on the right?


----------



## grtlegs

LolasCloset said:


> Are those the new Pigalles? What is going on in the back of the shoe on the right?



Not sure what you are referring to?...can't see back of shoes too well in pictures...


----------



## LolasCloset

grtlegs said:


> Not sure what you are referring to?...can't see back of shoes too well in pictures...



OH! Never mind, I looked at it again, and what I was seeing on the right side (the shoe she has on the ground) is just the shadow of her ankle on the side of her shoe. I thought there was a huge gape on the back and side of the shoe. Mine eyes, they are aging


----------



## grtlegs

LolasCloset said:


> OH! Never mind, I looked at it again, and what I was seeing on the right side (the shoe she has on the ground) is just the shadow of her ankle on the side of her shoe. I thought there was a huge gape on the back and side of the shoe. Mine eyes, they are aging



I am actually more concerned about Terri Seymore's corn on her toe on her left foot...


----------



## LolasCloset

^ Yes! oh, that looks painful


----------



## miriammarquez

Troian Bellisario


----------



## martinaa

miriammarquez said:


> Natalie Dormer


 
Any ID on this playsuit?


----------



## Christchrist

bobobob said:


> Terri Seymour zimbio




That corn is disgusting. Get that fixed girl!


----------



## miriammarquez

Michelle Rodriguez wearing Yoyo


----------



## miriammarquez

Emmy Rossum wearing Princess Glitter


----------



## miriammarquez

Emma Roberts wearing Grorolli


----------



## miriammarquez

Sarah Rafferty


----------



## miriammarquez

Giada De Laurentiis wearing what looks like the Iriza in Dalmation


----------



## kjbags

miriammarquez said:


> Emma Roberts wearing Grorolli



She is actually wearing the Viveka


----------



## miriammarquez

Carrie Keegan


----------



## miriammarquez

Alicia Keys wearing Door Knock


----------



## miriammarquez

Alicia Keys wearing Belly Nodo


----------



## LolasCloset

miriammarquez said:


> Alicia Keys wearing Belly Nodo



I do believe that is Emmy Rossum.


----------



## miriammarquez

Kerry Washington


----------



## miriammarquez

Anna Kendrick


----------



## miriammarquez

Jennifer Hudson


----------



## soleilbrun

miriammarquez said:


> Kerry Washington


 I have strong faith that she can do better in terms of  maternity wear. This is sooo not working for me.


----------



## nillacobain

soleilbrun said:


> i have strong faith that she can do better in terms of  maternity wear. This is sooo not working for me.



ita


----------



## LolasCloset

soleilbrun said:


> I have strong faith that she can do better in terms of  maternity wear. This is sooo not working for me.


SRSLY. Full-body cone shapes are never flattering.


----------



## 9distelle

Faith Evans


----------



## anniethecat

miriammarquez said:


> Michelle Rodriguez wearing Yoyo




These look like Altadama not Yoyo...and she looks like a train wreck here.


----------



## Christchrist

anniethecat said:


> These look like Altadama not Yoyo...and she looks like a train wreck here.




Amen honey


----------



## bougainvillier

anniethecat said:


> These look like Altadama not Yoyo...and she looks like a train wreck here.



hmm i don't know. i don't think those are ADs either. might be yolandas... the platforms look too thin for AD yet too thick for yoyo


----------



## anniethecat

bougainvillier said:


> hmm i don't know. i don't think those are ADs either. might be yolandas... the platforms look too thin for AD yet too thick for yoyo




Platform seems too thick for Yolanda, but you may be right, on my phone it looks like AD.


----------



## miriammarquez

No Michelle is wearing the Yoyo Zeppa. She has worn them before


----------



## bougainvillier

Ah yes. Yoyo Zeppa! Thank you


----------



## lllux

Ashley Fargo (socialite?) in the black suede Daf Booty I have on my wishlist ...


----------



## akillian24

lllux said:


> Ashley Fargo (socialite?) in the black suede Daf Booty I have on my wishlist ...



This looks familiar.... was this pic in Dallas? And I think there is a gentleman holding a dune(?) Celine trapeze in the background. Ooohhh...


----------



## Tivo

miriammarquez said:


> Jennifer Hudson


Just...no. That new Pigalle looks bad from this angle. The sides are too high and the footbed too boxy.


----------



## Christchrist

Tivo said:


> Just...no. That new Pigalle looks bad from this angle. The sides are too high and the footbed too boxy.




Amen honey!


----------



## cl-pig

Beyonce


----------



## cl-pig

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## cl-pig

Elise- You ran a great site- Hope you decide to post your spots here too if you are reading this! 

Tika Sumpter


----------



## cl-pig

Adrienne Bailon


----------



## cl-pig

Alexandra Burke


----------



## cl-pig

Jessica Wright


----------



## cl-pig

Priyanka Chopra


----------



## mistyknightwin

My Girl Crush ..... &#128536; Our style is so similar....



cl-pig said:


> Alexandra Burke


----------



## Chanieish

cl-pig said:


> Elise- You ran a great site- Hope you decide to post your spots here too if you are reading this!
> 
> Tika Sumpter



Love this dress! Anyone know who it is by?


----------



## BeckyLine

Ambrosio is stunning!


----------



## lllux

akillian24 said:


> This looks familiar.... was this pic in Dallas? And I think there is a gentleman holding a dune(?) Celine trapeze in the background. Ooohhh...




you have better attention to detail than me! lol 

this was in front of Mr. Chow in Malibu, I think


----------



## paolino71

Kelly Rowland

How can I insert a pic?


----------



## ellegreene

Chanieish said:


> Love this dress! Anyone know who it is by?


LaQuan Smith - SS 2014 Collection!


----------



## Chanieish

ellegreene said:


> LaQuan Smith - SS 2014 Collection!



Thank you so much!!


----------



## bobobob

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## bobobob

Christie Brinkley


----------



## bobobob

Amber Heard zimbio


----------



## nillacobain

bobobob said:


> Amber Heard zimbio



nice blonde shade


----------



## bobobob

Mariah Carey


----------



## bobobob

Katy Perry


----------



## 9distelle

Hofit Golan


----------



## Louboulove

bobobob said:


> Christie Brinkley


I want those So Kates so bad Lol


----------



## JL988

Georgina Chapman zimbio


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

jl988 said:


> georgina chapman zimbio


yuck!!!  Fugly!!!


----------



## Christchrist

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> yuck!!!  Fugly!!!




I was thinking the same thing


----------



## JL988

Georgina Chapman zimbio


----------



## akillian24

Christchrist said:


> I was thinking the same thing



3rd


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

akillian24 said:


> 3rd


Hahaha!!!!!  XOXO!!!


----------



## bobobob

Naomie Harris zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Lupita Nyong'o


----------



## bobobob

Amy Adams


----------



## coolscan58

Heidi Klum - credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Lupita Nyong'o


----------



## Tivo

cl-pig said:


> Alessandra Ambrosio


I'm starting to realize the So Kate is a supermodel's shoe. They look so stunning on those mile long legs!


----------



## coolscan58

Irina Shayk - credit: zimbio


----------



## coolscan58

Behati Prinsloo - credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kate Hudson


----------



## bobobob

Michelle Dockery zimbio


----------



## Christchrist

bobobob said:


> Michelle Dockery zimbio




Love her


----------



## annamoon

Such an English Lady and plays the part so well, her shoes are fab! 




Christchrist said:


> Love her


----------



## Louboulove

coolscan58 said:


> Behati Prinsloo - credit: zimbio



That is a SUPER cute outfit. I need some white Louboutins.


----------



## moozieblinks

bobobob said:


> Kate Hudson



Love this outfit!  Does anyone know what lobbies she is wearing?


----------



## JL988

bobobob said:


> Michelle Dockery zimbio



Love those shoes, looks like her feet are touching the ground though.


----------



## JL988

moozieblinks said:


> Love this outfit!  Does anyone know what lobbies she is wearing?



theyre the louboutin iriza


----------



## bobobob

Eva Longoria


----------



## bobobob

Julia Louis-Dreyfus (clutch)


----------



## bobobob

Lily Allen


----------



## bobobob

Amy Adams


----------



## bobobob

Naomie Harris


----------



## bobobob

Lupita Nyong'o zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Christina Aguilera zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Naomie Harris zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kate Hudson


----------



## bobobob

Karina Smirnoff zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Maria Sharapova zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Jane Seymour


----------



## coolscan58

Paula Patton - credit: zimbio


----------



## bougainvillier

coolscan58 said:


> Paula Patton - credit: zimbio




Perfect nude for her! Piggie 85?


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

coolscan58 said:


> Paula Patton - credit: zimbio


Very pretty!  I agree with you bougainvillier!!!


----------



## bobobob

Kristen Bell


----------



## bobobob

Reese Witherspoon zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Camila Alves zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Anna Kendrick zimbio


----------



## PetitColibri

bobobob said:


> Kristen Bell



she looks amazing !


----------



## bobobob

Behati Prinsloo


----------



## bobobob

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## coolscan58

Diane Kruger - credit: zimbio


----------



## IramImtiaz

bobobob said:


> Kristen Bell



Anybody know the style name of her shoes?


----------



## ellegreene

IramImtiaz said:


> Anybody know the style name of her shoes?


They look like Toboggan to me.


----------



## IramImtiaz

ellegreene said:


> They look like Toboggan to me.



Thank you! They're so perfect


----------



## DeMiau

IramImtiaz said:


> Anybody know the style name of her shoes?


Toboggan 100mm !


----------



## 9distelle

Anna Kendrick


----------



## bobobob

Lily Allen


----------



## LolasCloset

bobobob said:


> Lily Allen


That angle of her leg looks sliiiightly unnatural


----------



## miriammarquez

Allison Janney wearing Moira


----------



## grtlegs

Can anyone ID the dress.....also, what are those blotches on her leg.....leg make-up or cover-up?


----------



## coolscan58

Shantel Vansanten - credit: zimbio


----------



## miriammarquez

Keri Russel


----------



## bobobob

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## LolasCloset

bobobob said:


> Khloe Kardashian


Ew, rough. I like to think the guy behind her in the second photo is holding back a barf.


----------



## Christchrist

LolasCloset said:


> Ew, rough. I like to think the guy behind her in the second photo is holding back a barf.




It's a horrible outfit


----------



## ellegreene

grtlegs said:


> View attachment 2534455
> 
> 
> View attachment 2534456
> 
> 
> View attachment 2534457
> 
> 
> Can anyone ID the dress.....also, what are those blotches on her leg.....leg make-up or cover-up?


The dress is by J. Mendel!


----------



## grtlegs

ellegreene said:


> The dress is by J. Mendel!


Thank you.....now can't seem to find it anywhere...I got to have it!!!.....


----------



## ellegreene

grtlegs said:


> Thank you.....now can't seem to find it anywhere...I got to have it!!!.....


Pre Fall 2014 if that helps!


----------



## grtlegs

ellegreene said:


> Pre Fall 2014 if that helps!


Thank you again......found it on the J. Mendel web site but can't find a seller.....will keep trying...thanks so much....unfortunately I am now obsessed and on a mission.......this is terrible....


----------



## ellegreene

grtlegs said:


> Thank you again......found it on the J. Mendel web site but can't find a seller.....will keep trying...thanks so much....unfortunately I am now obsessed and on a mission.......this is terrible....


It was on preorder at the Moda Operandi Trunkshow, but that is finished now. I will keep an eye open for you!


----------



## coolscan58

Chelsee Healey - credit: zimbio


----------



## lovevanecia

LolasCloset said:


> Ew, rough. I like to think the guy behind her in the second photo is holding back a barf.


:giggles:


----------



## LolasCloset

coolscan58 said:


> Chelsee Healey - credit: zimbio


Is she going to the gynecologist in that dress?


----------



## lovieluvslux

:lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## steph22

Cheryl Cole


----------



## Louboulove

steph22 said:


> Cheryl Cole
> 
> View attachment 2538412


I want those So Kates so bad its not even funny. There was only one pair left when I got my Python Biancas and it was a 41. Too big for me  Lol


----------



## Christchrist

Louboulove said:


> I want those So Kates so bad its not even funny. There was only one pair left when I got my Python Biancas and it was a 41. Too big for me  Lol




What size are you? I can ask me SA


----------



## Louboulove

Christchrist said:


> What size are you? I can ask me SA


I dont know what size I would be in So Kate. My LP are 40, Bianca and Iriza are both 39.5. I have slight slippage with the Iriza though and Biancas are a tad snug. So weird.


----------



## Christchrist

Louboulove said:


> I dont know what size I would be in So Kate. My LP are 40, Bianca and Iriza are both 39.5. I have slight slippage with the Iriza though and Biancas are a tad snug. So weird.




Probably a 40 or 39.5


----------



## steph22

Emily Van Camp


----------



## steph22

Scarlett Johansson


----------



## steph22

Emmy Rossum


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## steph22

Mel B


----------



## bobobob

Kylie Jenner


----------



## cl-pig

thanks for keeping this board alive and updated bobobob!


----------



## bobobob

Alessandra Ambrosio zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Penny Lancaster


----------



## bobobob

Demi Moore


----------



## bobobob

Troian Bellisario zimbio


----------



## mile2424

anyone know what CL's Alessandra was wearing on the Late Night Show with Seth Myers last night? They were mostly white but I couldn't recognize the style.


----------



## bobobob

Maggie Q


----------



## bobobob

mile2424 said:


> anyone know what CL's Alessandra was wearing on the Late Night Show with Seth Myers last night? They were mostly white but I couldn't recognize the style.




Miss Rigidaine

http://www.starstyle.com/alessandra-ambrosio-late-night-with-seth-meyers-sp160554/


----------



## bobobob

Gwendoline Christie zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Sophie Turner zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Lena Dunham


----------



## bobobob

Ellie Goulding


----------



## bobobob

Lily Allen


----------



## mile2424

bobobob said:


> Miss Rigidaine
> 
> http://www.starstyle.com/alessandra-ambrosio-late-night-with-seth-meyers-sp160554/



Thanks for the info! Are these an older discontinued style?


----------



## Hipployta

mile2424 said:


> Thanks for the info! Are these an older discontinued style?



No...it has just begun coming out


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria


----------



## Christchrist

steph22 said:


> Eva Longoria
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2548502




Yuck. New piggy. Her foot is swimming in it in the box


----------



## Hipployta

Christchrist said:


> Yuck. New piggy. Her foot is swimming in it in the box



And that's exactly why I bought the Lady Peep in that skin instead


----------



## steph22

Emma Stone


----------



## LolasCloset

steph22 said:


> Emma Stone
> 
> View attachment 2549024




Are those...marigold-colored Irizas??? When/how/where can I find these!?


----------



## bobobob

Camilla Belle


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## bobobob

Emilia Clarke


----------



## bobobob

Erin Heatherton


----------



## Christchrist

LolasCloset said:


> Are those...marigold-colored Irizas??? When/how/where can I find these!?




.


----------



## steph22

Frankie Sandford (R)


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Scarlett Johansson


----------



## steph22

Dita Von Teese
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## bobobob

Katherine Heigl


----------



## bobobob

Lily Allen


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Pare (R) - Gwynitta  zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Anna Kendrick


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## annamoon

Sexy heels to walk the dog!!




steph22 said:


> Olivia Palermo
> 
> View attachment 2550679


----------



## coolscan58

Scarlett Johansson - credit: zimbio


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## bobobob

Hayley Atwell zimbio


----------



## Tivo

steph22 said:


> Scarlett Johansson
> 
> View attachment 2549602
> 
> 
> View attachment 2549603


I thought she was 5 months pregnant? Doesn't look like it here. She must carry it well.


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Pare zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Joyce Giruad


----------



## bobobob

Luisa Zissman


----------



## Thebestofshoes

bobobob said:


> Hayley Atwell zimbio


She wears these with such class  amazing


----------



## bobobob

Anna Kendrick


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## 9distelle

Malù


----------



## steph22

Scarlett Johansson


----------



## ellegreene

Loving Anna Kendrick and Scarlett Johansson!


----------



## ellegreene

LolasCloset said:


> Are those...marigold-colored Irizas??? When/how/where can I find these!?


They are Fall 2014!


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## LolasCloset

ellegreene said:


> They are Fall 2014!



Oh dear oh dear. I better start saving! Thanks!


----------



## steph22

Emma Stone


----------



## miriammarquez

Nicole Kidman wearing Bat


----------



## miriammarquez

Alessandra Ambrosio wearing Impera and Khepira clutch


----------



## steph22

Miranda Kerr


----------



## steph22

Mindy Kaling


----------



## steph22

Emmy Rossum 




Camilla Belle




Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Lauren Silverman


----------



## west of the sun

oh my gosh miranda kerr looks amazing in those so kates - they look like they were designed especially for her!


----------



## steph22

Lizzy Caplan


----------



## steph22

Emma Stone


----------



## steph22

January Jones


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## LolasCloset

steph22 said:


> Emma Stone
> 
> View attachment 2557735




Ermagerd I looovvvve this whole look, though it does look a bit November-y. She's gettin all the Irizas I want!


----------



## steph22

Julia Louis-Dreyfus


----------



## steph22

Catherine Zeta-Jones


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## bobobob

Bella Thorne


----------



## coolscan58

Rita Ora - credit: zimbio


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria


----------



## steph22

Kristen Bell


----------



## steph22

Elle MacPherson


----------



## steph22

Katy Perry


----------



## mizcolon73

Louboulove said:


> I want those So Kates so bad its not even funny. There was only one pair left when I got my Python Biancas and it was a 41. Too big for me  Lol



They were at my Atlanta Saks.. Ask for Justin he's awesome... Tell him Cheron sent ya! &#128522;


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## Hipployta

steph22 said:


> Katy Perry
> 
> View attachment 2560810
> View attachment 2560811



I was only looking at the smoke/black Rigadaines...but these are actually cute. Too bad only the Asia E-comm has emailed me about them


----------



## steph22

Rosamund Pike


----------



## steph22

Leigh-Anne Pinnock


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Emma Stone


----------



## coolscan58

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley - credit: zimbio


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton 



​


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## Louboulove

Lily Allen likes that bag a lot. She has it a lot and man, she loves her Louboutins haha


----------



## steph22

Melissa George


----------



## steph22

Kate Upton


----------



## steph22

Orlando Bloom


----------



## steph22

Nancy Dell'Olio


----------



## steph22

Jessica Pare


----------



## steph22

Lauren Goodger


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## steph22

Emma Stone


----------



## steph22

Zoe Saldana


----------



## steph22

Karolina Kurkova


----------



## 9distelle

Coleen Rooney


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

steph22 said:


> Miranda Kerr
> 
> View attachment 2556694
> 
> 
> View attachment 2556695



Thank you for posting this, who makes this beautiful dress?? Is it Dolce and Gabbana? Thank you!


----------



## bobobob

Taylor Schilling


----------



## bobobob

Alicia Keys


----------



## bobobob

Emma Lung - Riviera clutch


----------



## bobobob

bobobob said:


> Taylor Schilling



closer look zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Olivia Munn


----------



## bobobob

Kristen Bell zimbio


----------



## steph22

Adriana Lima


----------



## bobobob

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## bobobob

Kate Upton


----------



## BagBragger

bobobob said:


> Kristen Bell zimbio




What shoe is this? TIA!


----------



## kjbags

BagBragger said:


> What shoe is this? TIA!



Flamenqueen 120 (S/S 14)


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Elle Fanning


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Emma Stone


----------



## steph22

Alesha Dixon


----------



## steph22

Frankie Sandford


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Garner


----------



## steph22

Kate Hudson


----------



## steph22

Thandie Newton


----------



## BagBragger

kjbags said:


> Flamenqueen 120 (S/S 14)




Thank you!


----------



## steph22

Petra Stunt


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria


----------



## HotRedBag

All of these shoes are so HOT!


----------



## steph22

Jessica Biel


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## BagBragger

kjbags said:


> Flamenqueen 120 (S/S 14)




I am having a difficult time finding these...does anyone know who has them?


----------



## steph22

Jamelia


----------



## steph22

Taylor Swift


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Melanie Blatt


----------



## steph22

Lupita Nyongo


----------



## steph22

Jessica Biel


----------



## Karenada

steph22 said:


> Melanie Blatt
> 
> View attachment 2576796


This women never ages googled her age 39; she still looks like she's in her 20's; trhough back to all saints days.


----------



## steph22

Helen Flanagan


----------



## bobobob

Zendaya


----------



## bobobob

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## bobobob

Kat Graham


----------



## steph22

Kate Upton


----------



## steph22

Emma Stone


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## steph22

Candice Swanepoel


----------



## bobobob

Emma Stone


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## steph22

Taylor Swift


----------



## steph22

Christina Aguilera


----------



## steph22

Greta Gerwig


----------



## grtlegs

bobobob said:


> Kate Hudson


can anyone id the blouse?


----------



## steph22

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## steph22

Dita Von Teese


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Pamela Anderson


----------



## steph22

Great Gerwig


----------



## steph22

Fergie


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Lake Bell


----------



## steph22

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## steph22

Sarah Hyland


----------



## steph22

Emma Stone


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts


----------



## steph22

Jordana Brewster


----------



## steph22

Camilla Belle


----------



## steph22

Selita Ebanks


----------



## steph22

Cameron Diaz


----------



## steph22

Cara Santana


----------



## steph22

Julie Bowen


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## steph22

Emma Stone


----------



## steph22

Catherine Zeta Jones


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## steph22

Kate Moss


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Katharine McPhee


----------



## steph22

Zoe Saldana


----------



## 9distelle

Melanie Sprecht, shoe detail


----------



## steph22

Giuliana Rancic


----------



## steph22

Mel B


----------



## steph22

Naomi Watts


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## steph22

Lupita Nyong'o


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Garner


----------



## steph22

Lupita Nyongo


----------



## steph22

Bellamy Young


----------



## steph22

Sheree Murphy


----------



## bobobob

Irina Shayk


----------



## Mariqueen

Zendaya

And this also has to be single handily the most stressful So Kate picture I have ever seen.


----------



## steph22

Naomi Watts


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## steph22

Lauren Silverman


----------



## steph22

Chloe Green


----------



## Christina2

Mariqueen said:


> Zendaya
> 
> And this also has to be single handily the most stressful So Kate picture I have ever seen.


To me this pic is like super dangerous AND super sexy at the same time - I think that's part of the mystic of wearing really thin spike heels. Everyone that sees me is thinking something like " How does she wear those all day " - lol


----------



## bobobob

Giuliana Rancic


----------



## bobobob

Lea Michele


----------



## bobobob

Nicole Richie


----------



## steph22

Kristen Stewart


----------



## Christchrist

bobobob said:


> Lea Michele




Is that prince behind her? Baha


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> Is that prince behind her? Baha


I thought for a second the same and then thought "Wait!  Is he dead???"  Is he???  Bahahaha!!!
Shoes on Lea not looking great.


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## steph22

Dita Von Teese


----------



## steph22

Angelina Jolie


----------



## steph22

Shakira


----------



## steph22

Blake Lively


----------



## steph22

Amanda Holden


----------



## steph22

Elizabeth Olsen


----------



## needloub

bobobob said:


> Giuliana Rancic



This style is not for you if you have scrunched toes while wearing the shoe...


----------



## steph22

Millie Mackintosh


----------



## steph22

Michelle Heaton


----------



## steph22

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## steph22

Chloe Green


----------



## Louboulove

Mariqueen said:


> Zendaya
> 
> And this also has to be single handily the most stressful So Kate picture I have ever seen.


I 100% agree. GREAT pic... I love the denim on denim trend right now too


----------



## steph22

Blake Lively


----------



## 9distelle

Jessica Killings


----------



## kjbags

9distelle said:


> Jessica Killings



These look fake to me...


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

kjbags said:


> These look fake to me...



I agree... I saw them and was like...


----------



## Louboulove

CEC.LV4eva said:


> I agree... I saw them and was like...


LOl @ the finger wave though


----------



## steph22

Yvonne Strahovski


----------



## steph22

Miranda Kerr 
(Source: Kevin Lee/Getty Images AsiaPac)


----------



## PurseACold

steph22 said:


> Miranda Kerr
> (Source: Kevin Lee/Getty Images AsiaPac)
> 
> View attachment 2609214


Which shoe is Miranda Kerr wearing?  I can't tell.


----------



## Christchrist

PurseACold said:


> Which shoe is Miranda Kerr wearing?  I can't tell.




Looks like piggy 120


CL wish list 
Picks N Co- black and nude. 38.5 or 39
Metal nodo pigalle 120- gold 38 or 38.5
Mango pigalle 120 38-38.5----GOT IT WOOHOO
Pumice lucifer bow 36 or 36.5
Love me 120 patent black and nude  38.5 or 38

Chanel wish list 
Maxi or jumbo electric or royal
Blue caviar classic flap 
White with gold metal on corners accent boy or black version 
 (I don't know the name &#128553


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## bobobob

Angelina Jolie's custom Louboutins


----------



## NY_Mami

steph22 said:


> Blake Lively
> 
> View attachment 2608350



 At the guy in the pic...


----------



## NY_Mami

bobobob said:


> Angelina Jolie's custom Louboutins



So cool....


----------



## bobobob

Wendy Williams


----------



## Mrs. MFH

bobobob said:


> Wendy Williams




UGH she looks a hot mess. She makes those shoes look bad and the stockings don't cover up the fact that her toes are too scrunched up.


----------



## miriammarquez

Camila Alves wearing Trotter


----------



## miriammarquez

Eiza Gonzalez Mexican Singer and Actress


----------



## miriammarquez

Nicole Trunfio with the Khepira clutch


----------



## miriammarquez

Katherine Heigl wearing glitter Iriza


----------



## miriammarquez

Chloe Green


----------



## steph22

Christina Aguilera


----------



## bobobob

Yvonne Strahovski zimbio


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## bobobob

Beyonce


----------



## steph22

Elizabeth Olsen


----------



## steph22

Evan Rachel Wood


----------



## bobobob

Rita Ora


----------



## bobobob

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Zoe Saldana


----------



## steph22

Lea Michele


----------



## steph22

Coco Rocha


----------



## steph22

Nicole Richie



​


----------



## Louboulove

Mrs. MFH said:


> UGH she looks a hot mess. She makes those shoes look bad and the stockings don't cover up the fact that her toes are too scrunched up.



Eww, I totally agree. I get that everyone has the right to wear shoes but if my feet looked like that in shoes or at least SOME shoes, I wouldnt be wearing them


----------



## bobobob

Myleene Klass


----------



## bobobob

Kate Moss


----------



## steph22

Heidi Klum


----------



## steph22

Blake Lively


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria


----------



## steph22

Miranda Kerr


----------



## steph22

Magdalena Roze


----------



## Christina2

steph22 said:


> Rita Ora
> 
> View attachment 2615710


Mmmm - LOVE the design of these heels. Does anyone have them ? How do they fit ? The heels look a little low to me. Does anyone know if they come in a 120mm heel ?


----------



## Christina2

bobobob said:


> Myleene Klass


Mmmm - Now this is how a pair of delicious red patent So Kates is supposed to look. Classy / Sexy / Commanding - all at the same time. Just totally GORGEOUS.


----------



## bobobob

Rihanna


----------



## bobobob

Paz Vega


----------



## bobobob

Paz Vega zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## bobobob

Michele Hicks


----------



## bobobob

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Holly Willoughby


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Nina Dobrev


----------



## steph22

Kylie Minogue


----------



## Christina2

hollyspringskim said:


> wow Ms. Hilton's toe is screaming to be set free. I hate seeing poorly fitted shoes. Her salesperson should be ran out of town.


Tell me about it. That's why I NEVER wear open toe or peep toe heels - once the toe gets caught it is solid OUCH !


----------



## rachellemel

steph22 said:


> Rita Ora
> 
> View attachment 2615710




I agree these are lovely!  What's the name?  Are they from an older season?


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Nancy Dell'Olio


----------



## steph22

Lea Michele


----------



## steph22

Kylie Minogue


----------



## Christina2

steph22 said:


> Kylie Minogue
> 
> View attachment 2618786


Mmmm these look so HIGH... I think they are more than 120mm ... could they be the new 130mm heels ? I WANT I WANT I WANT !!!


----------



## IramImtiaz

Christina2 said:


> Mmmm these look so HIGH... I think they are more than 120mm ... could they be the new 130mm heels ? I WANT I WANT I WANT !!!



They look amazing but can you imagine the pain?


----------



## Christina2

IramImtiaz said:


> They look amazing but can you imagine the pain?


Louboutins have never been about comfort. If I was worried about pain I wouldn't be wearing them. It's all about that cute / sexy / commanding look and for me the look means - the higher the heel, the pointier the toe - the better !


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## icharmae

steph22 said:


> Kylie Minogue
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2618786




Is she wearing the new follies for Fall? Looks like it but this heel looks much thinner


----------



## steph22

Paz Vega


----------



## naughtymanolo

Christina2 said:


> Mmmm these look so HIGH... I think they are more than 120mm ... could they be the new 130mm heels ? I WANT I WANT I WANT !!!



this might just be a 120, Kylie has an incredibly small foot, normally a 35, so in Pigalle 120 I imagine she wears a 34/34.5... I know she has a foot last for her tour shoes so some are custom made but given her small foot the pitch can look higher especially with the pin thin So Kate heel


----------



## steph22

Jessica Chastain


----------



## LolasCloset

steph22 said:


> Nancy Dell'Olio
> 
> View attachment 2618362



Rough. Satin potato sack+hooves? Someone lied.


----------



## steph22

Cheryl Cole


----------



## steph22

Monica Bellucci


----------



## steph22

Zoe Saldana


----------



## bobobob

Kylie Jenner


----------



## bobobob

Mel B and Heidi Klum


----------



## cl-pig

bobobob- thanks!


----------



## steph22

Kim Kardashian


----------



## miriammarquez

Adrienne Bailon wearing Miss Rigidaine


----------



## miriammarquez

Jennifer Lawrence wearing silver So Kate


----------



## miriammarquez

Jennifer Lawrence wearing black Toboggan


----------



## miriammarquez

Monica Brown wearing Calamijane Boot


----------



## miriammarquez

Olivia Colman wearing Toboggan


----------



## miriammarquez

Zoe Saldana wearing Just On


----------



## kjbags

miriammarquez said:


> Jennifer Lawrence wearing silver So Kate



These are actually Pigalle 100s


----------



## nillacobain

steph22 said:


> Monica Bellucci
> 
> View attachment 2621274
> View attachment 2621275
> 
> 
> View attachment 2621276



Not a fan of these outfits!


----------



## PetitColibri

nillacobain said:


> Not a fan of these outfits!



me neither ! they are hideous, especially the red dress


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

PetitColibri said:


> me neither ! they are hideous, especially the red dress


Me Three!!!!!


----------



## steph22

Julianne Moore


----------



## bobobob

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley - Galata


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria


----------



## miriammarquez

Sarah Gadon


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Julianne Moore


----------



## steph22

Olivia Munn


----------



## Christina2

steph22 said:


> Olivia Munn
> 
> View attachment 2623030


Oh my - Olivia Munn is just so classy ! ... and those So Kates look So Perfect on her ... what an inspiration she is to all of us So Kate newbies !  Thanks so much for posting this pic !


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Blake Lively


----------



## grtlegs

steph22 said:


> Rosie Huntington-Whiteley
> 
> View attachment 2623701


is that a 120mm version of Iriza?....did not know that exists....thought Iriza are 100mm


----------



## LavenderIce

grtlegs said:


> is that a 120mm version of Iriza?....did not know that exists....thought Iriza are 100mm




Irizas come in both 100 and 120mm heel heights.


----------



## miriammarquez

Kate Hudson


----------



## miriammarquez

Monica Bellucci Sweet Charity Purse


----------



## miriammarquez

Rosie Pigaresille


----------



## miriammarquez

Taylor Schilling wearing Apostrophy


----------



## miriammarquez

Charlize Theron


----------



## miriammarquez

Toni Braxton


----------



## miriammarquez

Abigail Breslin wearing Fastwist


----------



## miriammarquez

Amber Riley


----------



## Christina2

miriammarquez said:


> Rosie Pigaresille


What can we say besides - WOW this girl makes those heels look SEXY !!! ( or is it the heels that make the girl look sexy ? )


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## LolasCloset

miriammarquez said:


> Kate Hudson




blaaarrgh THESE! Are these Irizas available to the public yet?


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Angelina Jolie


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## Louboulove

miriammarquez said:


> Kate Hudson



Im OBSESSED with this WHOLE look. Man I love her


----------



## Louboulove

Khloe Kardashian. I dont care for the Kardashians but Khloe looks SO DAMN good in jeans lol


----------



## Christina2

steph22 said:


> Lily Allen
> 
> View attachment 2624714


So nice to see a pic of the So Kates from behind. Mmmm those heels look so sexy ... now I know why so many men ( and girls sometimes too ) follow me around when I'm wearing mine... I must admit though, I LOVE the attention - lol !


----------



## bobobob

Marion Cotillard


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Chastain


----------



## bobobob

Bérénice Bejo zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## bobobob

Mel B


----------



## bobobob

Lara Bingle - Nymphette


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## Christina2

bobobob said:


> Jessica Chastain


These open arch style are all so fabulous ... but the heels look short to me ... are they 100 or 120's


----------



## Christina2

bobobob said:


> Marion Cotillard


Something about a tiny pair of pencil thin spikes below a big dress looks soooo feminine to me . It reminds me of all the dolls I played with when I was a little girl - what wonderrful memories ...


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Mauboy


----------



## bobobob

Dita Von Teese


----------



## bobobob

Zendaya


----------



## bobobob

Suki Waterhouse


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Chastain


----------



## bobobob

Bridget Marquardt zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Beyonce


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## bobobob

Bérénice Bejo


----------



## bobobob

Thandie Newton zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Alessandra Ambrosio zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Florence Welch zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## bobobob

Heidi Klum


----------



## bobobob

Jourdan Dunn - Audrey


----------



## bobobob

Coco Rocha zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Suzanne Clément zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Charlize Theron zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Geraldine Pailhas zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Melita Toscan du Plantier zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Dita Von Teese zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Mel B


----------



## Louboulove

bobobob said:


> Jessica Chastain


Those look like 120s to me, I have the 100s in black and they are not that high. I love these Yellow Irizas so much


----------



## steph22

Michelle Trachtenberg


----------



## bobobob

Kristen Stewart zimbio


----------



## bobobob

La La Anthony


----------



## bobobob

Juliette Binoche zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kylie Minogue


----------



## bobobob

Kylie Minogue - Pina Spike


----------



## bobobob

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## steph22

Carol Vorderman


----------



## miriammarquez

Bella Thorne


----------



## bobobob

Geraldine Pailhas - Marinière zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Dita Von Teese zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Nicki Minaj


----------



## LolasCloset

Louboulove said:


> Those look like 120s to me, I have the 100s in black and they are not that high. I love these Yellow Irizas so much


Right?? I am dying to get these, though I only have 100s as well. Biding my time before they become available to plebs like me


----------



## Christina2

bobobob said:


> Nicki Minaj


Not sure about the outfit - but these are some of the HOTTEST CL heels I have ever seen ! Does anyone own a pair of these beauties ? Did you buy them tts ? How do they fit and feel ?


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Metcalfe


----------



## Kalos

miriammarquez said:


> Bella Thorne




Can anyone ID her dress? Thanks in advance.


----------



## bobobob

Christie Brinkley


----------



## bobobob

Bella Thorne


----------



## bobobob

Khloe Kardashian zimbio


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Pamela Anderson


----------



## steph22

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## steph22

Toni Braxton


----------



## Christina2

steph22 said:


> Toni Braxton
> 
> View attachment 2632487


This woman is amazing. I swear she looks younger than her daughters. How does she do it ?


----------



## steph22

Emily Blunt


----------



## steph22

Alesha Dixon


----------



## steph22

Michelle Mone


----------



## steph22

Mel B


----------



## steph22

Amanda Holden


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## bobobob

Michelle Monaghan zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Emily Blunt


----------



## bobobob

Allison Williams zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Zendaya Coleman


----------



## bobobob

Tina Fey


----------



## bobobob

Alesha Dixon


----------



## crystalhowlett

steph22 said:


> Millie Mackintosh
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2607846






Love this!!! Breath of fresh air.


----------



## bobobob

Lupita Nyong'o- Cataclou


----------



## bobobob

Olivia Munn - New Duplice


----------



## Evemar82

bobobob said:


> Kim Kardashian


Always wanted these shoes.


----------



## Evemar82

bobobob said:


> Nicki Minaj


Not a Nikki Minoan fan but these shoes are everything right now.


----------



## steph22

Lauren Conrad


----------



## steph22

Shailene Woodley


----------



## steph22

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## steph22

Mary-Kate Olsen


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Alexandra Burke


----------



## steph22

Angelina Jolie


----------



## steph22

Catherine Zeta-Jones


----------



## steph22

Sarah Hyland


----------



## steph22

Blake Lively


----------



## steph22

Monica Bellucci


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## nillacobain

steph22 said:


> Monica Bellucci
> 
> View attachment 2640387



Daffs looks awful on her


----------



## Christina2

nillacobain said:


> Daffs looks awful on her


They dont even look like Daffs to me - something is definitely off.


----------



## Christina2

steph22 said:


> Chrissy Teigen
> 
> View attachment 2638937


Could this girl be any cuter ?


----------



## steph22

Jaimie King


----------



## steph22

Emmy Rossum


----------



## steph22

Gugu Mbatha-Raw


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria


----------



## steph22

Kim Kardashian (Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Bellamy Young


----------



## LolasCloset

steph22 said:


> Bellamy Young
> 
> View attachment 2643806


It's like a cocktail straightjacket.


----------



## ebonyone

Christina2 said:


> This woman is amazing. I swear she looks younger than her daughters. How does she do it ?



That is Toni she has two son's no daughters.


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## steph22

Nina Agdal


----------



## steph22

Katherine McPhee


----------



## steph22

Jaime King


----------



## Christina2

steph22 said:


> Katherine McPhee
> 
> View attachment 2644889


This picture makes me wamt a pair of debouts so bad I can hardly stand it - lol !


----------



## steph22

Maria Sharapova


----------



## Dorudon

Christina2 said:


> This picture makes me wamt a pair of debouts so bad I can hardly stand it - lol !



You are not alone. Had the same feeling when I saw the picture. Couldn't resist. Just ordered a pair of debout. Shame on me. I am weak


----------



## Christina2

Dorudon said:


> You are not alone. Had the same feeling when I saw the picture. Couldn't resist. Just ordered a pair of debout. Shame on me. I am weak


That sounds so nice ! PLEASE tell me how they feel when you get them !


----------



## steph22

Amanda Holden


----------



## steph22

Cheryl Cole


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Nicole Scherzinger


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Lupita Nyong'o


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Meagan Good


----------



## steph22

Lauren Silverman


----------



## steph22

Candice Swanepoel (Mina clutch)



​


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria


----------



## steph22

Great Gerwig


----------



## Christchrist

steph22 said:


> Great Gerwig
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2649190




Oh my gosh her feet look like they are in pain


----------



## steph22

Krysten Ritter


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria


----------



## steph22

Princess Eugenie of York


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria


----------



## jalbs

steph22 said:


> Emmy Rossum
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2641665




These look huge on her! Her heel is slipping out even while standing


----------



## grtlegs

steph22 said:


> Princess Eugenie of York
> 
> View attachment 2650651


Can anyone ID the dress.....wow....


----------



## steph22

steph22 said:


> Eva Longoria
> 
> View attachment 2652869



Sorry, these aren't CLs.


----------



## steph22

Margot Robbie


----------



## steph22

Mel B


----------



## steph22

Lauren Goodger


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Candice Swanepoel


----------



## steph22

Halle Berry


----------



## steph22

Blake Lively


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Michelle Monaghan


----------



## steph22

Mel B


----------



## steph22

Nicola Peltz


----------



## 9distelle

Chloe Green


----------



## steph22

Liv Tyler


----------



## miriammarquez

Barbara Walters wearing Gozul and Lady Strass


----------



## miriammarquez

Carrie ****


----------



## Christina2

miriammarquez said:


> Carrie ****


These are so sexy and cute at the same time - what is the name of this style ?


----------



## steph22

Mel B


----------



## miriammarquez

Naomie Harris wearing Zazou


----------



## steph22

Olivia Munn


----------



## Kenyanqn

steph22 said:


> Olivia Munn
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2663885




The shoes look too big. There's a huge gap in the back 


"If Eve had been wearing stilettos, she probably wouldn't have needed that apple" -anon.


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## LuxeGroup

steph22 said:


> Mel B
> 
> View attachment 2663657



Are these the Pigalle?


----------



## Dorudon

LuxeGroup said:


> Are these the Pigalle?



So Kate nude patent


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## miriammarquez

Lindsay Ellingson wearing Tout en v


----------



## miriammarquez

Behati Prinsloo wearing So Kate


----------



## steph22

Kimora Lee Simmons


----------



## steph22

Mel B


----------



## Bentley143

steph22 said:


> Mel B
> 
> View attachment 2666409


does anyone know who makes Mel B's top?


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## miriammarquez

Faith Evans wearing Malaika


----------



## steph22

Keri Russell


----------



## miriammarquez

Kylie Jenner wearing Mistinguetre


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Metcalfe


----------



## steph22

Zendaya


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## miriammarquez

Tamar Braxton wearing Body Strass


----------



## steph22

Karrueche Tran


----------



## miriammarquez

Christina Milian


----------



## miriammarquez

Gwen Stefani with the Panettone bag


----------



## steph22

Naya Riviera


----------



## Nolia

steph22 said:


> Keri Russell
> 
> View attachment 2667784





steph22 said:


> Zendaya
> 
> View attachment 2670106





miriammarquez said:


> Christina Milian



Perfect outfits!!


----------



## steph22

Nicola Peltz


----------



## steph22

Christina Milian


----------



## LolasCloset

steph22 said:


> Rita Ora
> 
> View attachment 2670118




Is she just trolling us now?


----------



## PurseACold

LolasCloset said:


> Is she just trolling us now?


You said what I was thinking, but the shoes are nice


----------



## JL988

Georgina Chapman


----------



## steph22

Danielle Lineker


----------



## miriammarquez

Mia Rose Frampton wearing Mariniere


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen
(Source: Stuart C. Wilson/Getty Images Europe)


----------



## steph22

Bethenny Frankel


----------



## miriammarquez

Floyd Mayweather wearing Surlapony Spike Boots


----------



## steph22

Nicola Roberts


----------



## steph22

Irina Shayk


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## miriammarquez

Amber Rose wearing Gwynitta


----------



## miriammarquez

Princess Beatrice wearing Marilou


----------



## miriammarquez

Lily Allen


----------



## miriammarquez

Rita Ora wearing Djalouzi


----------



## miriammarquez

Chloe Green Wearing Lady Highness


----------



## miriammarquez

Rita Ora wearing So Kate Booty Source: http://www.yournextshoes.com/


----------



## miriammarquez

Melissa McCarthy with a Panettone bag


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Kristin Chenoweth


----------



## steph22

Leigh-Anne Pinnock


----------



## steph22

Brooke Vincent


----------



## steph22

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## nillacobain

miriammarquez said:


> Amber Rose wearing Gwynitta



Perfect shade of nude on her


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## miriammarquez

Emma Watson


----------



## grtlegs

miriammarquez said:


> Emma Watson


can anyone id the top she is wearing?


----------



## cts900

miriammarquez said:


> Rita Ora wearing So Kate Booty Source: http://www.yournextshoes.com/



weird


----------



## steph22

Kristen Stewart


----------



## steph22

Nicole Richie


----------



## miriammarquez

Nina Dobrev


----------



## miriammarquez

Karina Smirnoff


----------



## steph22

Kate Upton


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## miriammarquez

Sami Gayle


----------



## miriammarquez

Kristen Stewart wearing Mandolina


----------



## LolasCloset

miriammarquez said:


> Kristen Stewart wearing Mandolina




I feel underwhelmed. I saw these shoes and my heart went *FLOP* because I want them, but seeing them on?


----------



## miriammarquez

Lisa Vanderpump


----------



## miriammarquez

LolasCloset said:


> I feel underwhelmed. I saw these shoes and my heart went *FLOP* because I want them, but seeing them on?



They have another color where the net isn't as dark 
Here they are for comparison


----------



## miriammarquez

Hofit Golan wearing Aborina


----------



## LolasCloset

miriammarquez said:


> They have another color where the net isn't as dark
> Here they are for comparison



Thanks! The lighter net ones are the ones I saw before and heart went floppy all over again


----------



## steph22

Leah Remini


----------



## steph22

Gemma Arterton


----------



## miriammarquez

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## miriammarquez

Taylor Swift


----------



## miriammarquez

Kyle Richards


----------



## miriammarquez

Kristin Chenoweth


----------



## miriammarquez

Mia Maestro


----------



## miriammarquez

Brit Marling


----------



## miriammarquez

America Ferrera


----------



## miriammarquez

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## miriammarquez

Jessica Chastain


----------



## miriammarquez

Ashley Greene


----------



## miriammarquez

Sofia Richie


----------



## miriammarquez

Allison Williams


----------



## miriammarquez

Ashley Greene


----------



## steph22

Heidi Klum


----------



## miriammarquez

Rochelle Humes wearing Bille et Boule


----------



## miriammarquez

Keri Hilson


----------



## miriammarquez

Amy Adams


----------



## miriammarquez

Christina Milian


----------



## miriammarquez

Teyana Taylor


----------



## miriammarquez

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## Nolia

miriammarquez said:


> Amy Adams



That looks surprisingly decent.


----------



## miriammarquez

Emma Stone


----------



## miriammarquez

Cheryl Burke


----------



## miriammarquez

Iggy Azalea


----------



## miriammarquez

Kate Moss


----------



## miriammarquez

Natalia Jiménez


----------



## miriammarquez

Zuleyka Rivera


----------



## miriammarquez

Julie Bowen


----------



## miriammarquez

Megan Fox


----------



## miriammarquez

Emma Stone wearing Ostri


----------



## steph22

Abbey Clancy


----------



## miriammarquez

Olivia Palermo wearing Funky


----------



## miriammarquez

Mel B


----------



## miriammarquez

Nene Leakes


----------



## steph22

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## miriammarquez

Jane Krakowski


----------



## steph22

Julie Bowen


----------



## miriammarquez

Mia Maestro


----------



## miriammarquez

Kate Hudson


----------



## miriammarquez

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria


----------



## miriammarquez

Taylor Swift


----------



## miriammarquez

Georgina Chapman and Marie Claire editor Zanna Roberts Rassi


----------



## steph22

Kate Hudson


----------



## miriammarquez

Martha Hunt


----------



## miriammarquez

AnnaLynn McCord


----------



## miriammarquez

Blake Lively


----------



## miriammarquez

Emmanuelle Chriqui


----------



## miriammarquez

Mariah Carey


----------



## rachellemel

miriammarquez said:


> AnnaLynn McCord




Oh my!  Running in Loubis!  She's my new hero!&#128521;


----------



## Nolia

miriammarquez said:


> AnnaLynn McCord



Gorgeous. Something about a woman in a suit...


----------



## miriammarquez

Taylor Swift


----------



## miriammarquez

Zoe Saldana


----------



## miriammarquez

Teyana Taylor


----------



## miriammarquez

Rosie Huntington Whiteley


----------



## miriammarquez

Rita Ora


----------



## bobobob

Odeya Rush zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Mia Maestro zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Denise Ho - Mandolina


----------



## bobobob

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

.


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Morrison


----------



## bobobob

Rachel Zoe - Praia Platform Espadrilles


----------



## bobobob

Sarah Paulson - Belly Nodo


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts


----------



## steph22

Sophie Monk


----------



## steph22

Vicky Pattison


----------



## bobobob

Audrina Patridge  zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Hayley Atwell - Viveka sandals zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Chloe Moretz zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## steph22

Zoe Saldana


----------



## bobobob

Rachelle Lefevre


----------



## Flip88

Ok the term 'celebrity' is questionable but I hope you find the nude loubies to your liking.

This is Leyla Milani who might just scrape into this catagory as she has 370,000 followers on IG.


----------



## steph22

Ashley Roberts


----------



## miriammarquez

Mel B


----------



## bobobob

Mel B zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Nicky Hilton zimbio


----------



## miriammarquez

Christina Milian


----------



## steph22

Another of Mel B!


----------



## bobobob

Taylor Swift


----------



## bobobob

bobobob said:


> Taylor Swift



Taylor is wearing Very Galaxy.


----------



## miriammarquez

Nene Leakes


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez and Leah Remini
(July 30, 2014 - Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Christina Milian


----------



## Bentley143

steph22 said:


> Christina Milian
> 
> View attachment 2703543


Who makes her outfit?


----------



## bobobob

Kristen Bell - Iriza zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Aubrey Plaza - Fifi zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Heidi Klum - Pina Spike zimbio


----------



## steph22

Rosario Dawson


----------



## bobobob

Nicky Hilton zimbio


----------



## steph22

Kerry Washington
(Source: Rb/Bauergriffin.Com)


----------



## steph22

AJ Michalka


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Beyonce


----------



## steph22

Kylie Minogue


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

steph22 said:


> Beyonce
> 
> View attachment 2707427


Smoking Hot Babe!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

steph22 said:


> Kylie Minogue
> 
> View attachment 2707443


Those thigh high boots.  Tough to wear.  Make one mistake and end up looking like a hooker lol !!!


----------



## steph22

Megan Fox


----------



## miriammarquez

Brandi Glanville


----------



## miriammarquez

Daisy Fuentes


----------



## miriammarquez

Adrienne Bailon


----------



## steph22

Taylor Schilling


----------



## miriammarquez

Dakota Fanning


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba with Farida bag.


----------



## steph22

Millie Mackintosh


----------



## miriammarquez

Chloe Moretz


----------



## miriammarquez

Jessie J


----------



## steph22

Rosamund Pike


----------



## dkct12

miriammarquez said:


> AnnaLynn McCord


Beautiful....


----------



## miriammarquez

Lisa Vanderpump


----------



## miriammarquez

Jenny McCarthy


----------



## miriammarquez

Jodi Anasta


----------



## steph22

Mel B


----------



## steph22

Aubrey Plaza


----------



## miriammarquez

Dita von Teese


----------



## miriammarquez

Joanna Krupa


----------



## miriammarquez

Kristin Chenoweth


----------



## miriammarquez

Odeya Rush


----------



## miriammarquez

Joey King


----------



## miriammarquez

Lea Michele


----------



## miriammarquez

Ally Brooke of Fifth Harmony


----------



## steph22

Kylie Minogue


----------



## miriammarquez

Zendaya


----------



## steph22

Kerry Washington


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## miriammarquez

Emma Miller


----------



## miriammarquez

Pamela Anderson


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## Aplblsm

steph22 said:


> Kerry Washington
> 
> View attachment 2716232



What's the name of that shoe?  I think it's cute!


----------



## MvGalloway

Aplblsm said:


> What's the name of that shoe?  I think it's cute!




The shoes are LV. They are from the Spring 2011 collection. The bag is Louboutin


----------



## steph22

Mel B


----------



## miriammarquez

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## steph22

Nancy Dell'Olio


----------



## steph22

Mel B


----------



## shoes4ever

MvGalloway said:


> The shoes are LV. They are from the Spring 2011 collection. The bag is Louboutin


Right on the LV shoes. The bag is PRADA - a face print bag. I don't think there is any CL in this look of hers.


----------



## miriammarquez

Emmy Rossum


----------



## Tuscansoul

miriammarquez said:


> Taylor Swift


I wonder what size she is wearing


----------



## Tuscansoul

miriammarquez said:


> AnnaLynn McCord


Oh, wow, she is running in Bianca 140?
I can't even walk straight in my Decollete100


----------



## Tuscansoul

steph22 said:


> Khloe Kardashian
> 
> View attachment 2665013


Hi,
I'm new here, so please pardon my ignorance as this may be off topic:

Khloe Kardashian is a tall girl and her feet don't look very skinny. Do celebs have their CL shoes custom made?

As far as I know the largest available CL size is 42.
I'm a US size 10 to 11 (Euro size 40.5 to 41) with medium to slightly wide width and the CL shoes I own in size 41.5 and 42 feel very narrow to me and I can't wear them very long.
Which CL styles are the "widest" cut across the toe box?
Maybe I simply bought the wrong CL styles for my duck feet?
Your help is appreciated!


----------



## steph22

Hailee Steinfeld


----------



## steph22

Elle Fanning


----------



## PurseACold

Tuscansoul said:


> Hi,
> I'm new here, so please pardon my ignorance as this may be off topic:
> 
> Khloe Kardashian is a tall girl and her feet don't look very skinny. Do celebs have their CL shoes custom made?
> 
> As far as I know the largest available CL size is 42.
> I'm a US size 10 to 11 (Euro size 40.5 to 41) with medium to slightly wide width and the CL shoes I own in size 41.5 and 42 feel very narrow to me and I can't wear them very long.
> Which CL styles are the "widest" cut across the toe box?
> Maybe I simply bought the wrong CL styles for my duck feet?
> Your help is appreciated!


All I can tell you is that I've seen Loubs listed on the bay by Khloe Kardashian in the past in sizes 39.5 and 40.  Who knows if they didn't fit her properly or she doesn't want them anymore, but that might suggest her size.


----------



## steph22

Amy Childs


----------



## steph22

shoes4ever said:


> Right on the LV shoes. The bag is PRADA - a face print bag. I don't think there is any CL in this look of hers.



According to OutfitID. Maybe they have it wrong then or getting confused with the Maleficent.

http://outfitidentifier.com/uncategorized/who-made-kerry-washingtons-white-stripe-lace-dress/


----------



## miriammarquez

Kate Mara


----------



## miriammarquez

Tammin Sursok


----------



## steph22

Julia Louis-Dreyfus


----------



## steph22

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## steph22

Jorgie Porter


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria


----------



## steph22

Irina Shayk


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria


----------



## steph22

Ashley Greene


----------



## miriammarquez

Adrienne Bailon


----------



## miriammarquez

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## miriammarquez

Michelle Trachtenberg


----------



## miriammarquez

Karrueche Tran


----------



## steph22

Iggy Azalea


----------



## miriammarquez

Faith Evans


----------



## miriammarquez

Julia Louis-Dreyfus


----------



## miriammarquez

Zendaya


----------



## miriammarquez

Leah Remini


----------



## miriammarquez

Michelle Branch


----------



## miriammarquez

Holly Madison


----------



## miriammarquez

*Daniel Radcliffe*


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Michelle Dockery


----------



## steph22

Michelle Monaghan


----------



## steph22

Michelle Dockery


----------



## steph22

Tracee Ellis Ross


----------



## steph22

Sarah Paulson


----------



## steph22

Lizzy Caplin


----------



## steph22

Julianna Margulies


----------



## miriammarquez

Gwen Stefani


----------



## miriammarquez

Joan Smalls


----------



## miriammarquez

Rocsi Diaz


----------



## miriammarquez

Brandi Glanville


----------



## miriammarquez

Nicole Scherzinger


----------



## steph22

Arianne Grande


----------



## steph22

Anna-Lynne McCord


----------



## steph22

Elsa Zylberstein


----------



## bobobob

January Jones - Viennana


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Pare


----------



## bobobob

Julia Roberts zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Beyonce zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Michelle Monaghan - Just On sandals


----------



## steph22

Matthew McConaughey


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley



​


----------



## 9distelle

Jessica Pare's shoe detail


----------



## miriammarquez

Angie Harmon


----------



## miriammarquez

Allison Janney


----------



## steph22

Emma Stone


----------



## miriammarquez

Mariah Carey


----------



## miriammarquez

Jessica Chastain


----------



## steph22

Zoe Saldana


----------



## miriammarquez

Gigi Hadid


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

steph22 said:


> Khloe Kardashian
> 
> View attachment 2665013



She is in love with these black suede pair..I wonder are they dat comfortable to walk in? That she wears it so much


----------



## steph22

Denise Van Outen


----------



## steph22

Kris Jenner


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Ashley Greene


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria


----------



## miriammarquez

Star Jones


----------



## miriammarquez

Renee Zellweger


----------



## miriammarquez

Lily Allen wearing Lamadone Boots


----------



## steph22

Brooke Vincent


----------



## grtlegs

steph22 said:


> Ashley Greene
> 
> View attachment 2738986




Is she about to put her heel into that crack in between the wooden planks?.......Yikes!!!!...Hate when that happens....


----------



## miriammarquez

Gwen Stefani


----------



## steph22

Ashley Greene


----------



## miriammarquez

Nicole Kidman


----------



## miriammarquez

Gwen Stefani


----------



## miriammarquez

Shay Mitchell


----------



## rock_girl

miriammarquez said:


> Gwen Stefani




Can anyone ID the gray jumpsuit?  Is it LAMB?


----------



## steph22

Naomi Harris and Naomi Watts


----------



## grtlegs

steph22 said:


> Naomi Harris and Naomi Watts
> 
> View attachment 2740489


Can anyone ID Naomi Watt's dress?


----------



## Nolia

How is Gwen's hair always so perfect?


----------



## Kalos

grtlegs said:


> Can anyone ID Naomi Watt's dress?




It's from the altuzarra collection for Target, I think she's just used the necktie as a belt.


----------



## steph22

Jessica Chastain


----------



## steph22

Jessica Chastain


----------



## grtlegs

Kalos said:


> It's from the altuzarra collection for Target, I think she's just used the necktie as a belt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2740875


cool!!..thanks for the info....


----------



## miriammarquez

Tina Fey


----------



## miriammarquez

Emmy Rossum


----------



## miriammarquez

Sophie Monk


----------



## miriammarquez

*Gwyneth Paltrow*


----------



## miriammarquez

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Kerry Washington


----------



## steph22

Denise Van Outen


----------



## steph22

Gigi Hadid


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Morrison


----------



## steph22

Claire Danes


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## miriammarquez

Sophia Bush


----------



## miriammarquez

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## steph22

Chloe Moretz


----------



## steph22

Carmen Electra


----------



## steph22

Paris Hilton


----------



## steph22

Rosamund Pike


----------



## steph22

Jodi Albert


----------



## steph22

Verity Rushworth


----------



## steph22

Julianne Moore


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Aniston


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton 
(Source: David Krieger/Bauergriffin.Com)


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Aniston


----------



## steph22

Anna Kendrick


----------



## steph22

Bella Thorne


----------



## steph22

Olivia Munn


----------



## miriammarquez

Allison Williams


----------



## miriammarquez

Gemma Arterton


----------



## miriammarquez

Iggy Azalea


----------



## miriammarquez

Fat Joe


----------



## miriammarquez

Katey Sagal


----------



## miriammarquez

Roseyln Sanchez


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Yvonne Strahovski


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## miriammarquez

Anna Kendrick


----------



## steph22

Jessica Chastain


----------



## steph22

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

steph22 said:


> Tamara Ecclestone
> 
> View attachment 2747426
> 
> 
> View attachment 2747427


Gosh she lost a lot of weight recently.


----------



## needloub

Nolia said:


> How is Gwen's hair always so perfect?



She's a knockout!


----------



## steph22

Emma Stone


----------



## steph22

Olivia Munn


----------



## steph22

Lily Aldridge


----------



## steph22

Michelle Monaghan 



​


----------



## steph22

Paris Hilton


----------



## steph22

Jessica Chastain


----------



## needloub

steph22 said:


> Olivia Munn
> 
> View attachment 2748278



It just keeps getting shorter and shorter...


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## steph22

Alice Eve 
(Source: Ernesto Distefano/Getty Images North America)


----------



## steph22

Daisy Lowe


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Taylor Swift


----------



## steph22

Kristen Bell


----------



## steph22

Sheridan Smith


----------



## steph22

Tina Fey


----------



## steph22

Mel B


----------



## steph22

Jessica Chastain


----------



## steph22

Camilla Belle


----------



## steph22

Michelle Monaghan 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Heidi Klum


----------



## steph22

Tina Fey


----------



## steph22

Jessica Chastain


----------



## steph22

Nancy Dell'Olio


----------



## steph22

Demi Moore
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Jaime King


----------



## Zucnarf

steph22 said:


> Heidi Klum
> 
> View attachment 2754864




Do You know the name of these?


----------



## miriammarquez

Princess Beatrice


----------



## miriammarquez

Sofia Vergara


----------



## miriammarquez

Bethenny Frankel


----------



## steph22

Taylor Swift


----------



## steph22

Zucnarf said:


> Do You know the name of these?



Audrey

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp


----------



## steph22

Aisleyne Horgan-Wallace


----------



## steph22

Princess Mary of Denmark


----------



## LolasCloset

steph22 said:


> Aisleyne Horgan-Wallace
> 
> View attachment 2756262



What the hell is going on here


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Bar Refaeli


----------



## steph22

Sophia Bush


----------



## soleilbrun

LolasCloset said:


> What the hell is going on here


 
All sorts of un-godliness! ;(


----------



## deathorglory

LolasCloset said:


> What the hell is going on here




Hahaha I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## deathorglory

steph22 said:


> Hilary Duff
> 
> View attachment 2757127
> View attachment 2757128




Wow whoever did her makeup needs to be fired. A completely wrong shade of foundation...!


----------



## LolasCloset

deathorglory said:


> Wow whoever did her makeup needs to be fired. A completely wrong shade of foundation...!



Srsly. It's a most unfortunate face transplant look happening.


----------



## steph22

Irina Shayk


----------



## steph22

Ginnifer Goodwin


----------



## miriammarquez

Sinitta


----------



## miriammarquez

Nicki Minaj


----------



## steph22

Jessica Chastain


----------



## steph22

Kerry Washington


----------



## steph22

Rosamund Pike


----------



## steph22

Jessica Chastain


----------



## steph22

Michelle Heaton


----------



## miriammarquez

Kerry Washington


----------



## steph22

Christina Aguilera


----------



## steph22

Cheryl Cole


----------



## grtlegs

miriammarquez said:


> Kerry Washington


Watch out for that grate!!!!!EEEKKKK


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## miriammarquez

Chloe Grace Moretz


----------



## miriammarquez

Karrueche Tran


----------



## miriammarquez

Jessica Chastain


----------



## LolasCloset

miriammarquez said:


> Karrueche Tran



Anyone know what style this is? Also, dang girl, Target shopping in CLs? That's ambition.


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## LKBennettlover

miriammarquez said:


> Jessica Chastain


 

mmmm that's gorgeous, the shiny granite floor tiles look a little hazardous though - eek 

x


----------



## steph22

Chloe Moretz


----------



## steph22

Chloe Moretz


----------



## miriammarquez

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Chloe Moretz


----------



## steph22

Julianne Moore


----------



## steph22

Avril Lavigne


----------



## steph22

Liz Hurley


----------



## steph22

Imogen Thomas


----------



## bougainvillier

steph22 said:


> Liz Hurley
> 
> View attachment 2765325



This is amazing! So put together. 

Can anyone ID the dress?


----------



## steph22

Emmy Rossum


----------



## steph22

Michelle Monaghan


----------



## steph22

Nicole Scherzinger


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Liz Hurley


----------



## miriammarquez

Zoe Saldana


----------



## miriammarquez

Michelle Monaghan


----------



## steph22

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## steph22

Liz Hurley


----------



## MDM

miriammarquez said:


> Michelle Monaghan




Gah, stop wearing shoes that are too big!


----------



## SandrineSmiles

MDM said:


> Gah, stop wearing shoes that are too big!



OH MY YES! THIS so much.

Most of these celebrities are GORGEOUS (I saw some actress wearing what looked like So Kate or Pigalle in black patent that was posted on the Conan Youtube channel a few minutes ago) and wear the shoes beautifully.

And then you see a close up and they wear shoes a size or two too big.

*cries*


----------



## miriammarquez

Giuliana Rancic


----------



## miriammarquez

Myleene Klass


----------



## giggles00

miriammarquez said:


> Giuliana Rancic



Yes!  I LOVE "Door Knock", a So Kate with embossments..


----------



## steph22

Taylor Swift


----------



## steph22

Emmy Rossum


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

MDM said:


> Gah, stop wearing shoes that are too big!


&#65324;&#65325;&#65318;&#65313;&#65327;&#65281;&#65281;&#65281;  There is no way anyone can walk in this!!!


----------



## steph22

Gwen Stefani


----------



## steph22

Megan Fox


----------



## BattyBugs

I enjoy seeing celebs wearing shoes that fit!


----------



## MDM

BattyBugs said:


> I enjoy seeing celebs wearing shoes that fit!



Not the case here AGAIN.  Michelle Monaghan (above) too big, now too small.


----------



## BattyBugs

Taylor Swift certainly does have a bit of an overhang going on. I like to see celebs in shoes that fit a d cringe when they wear shoes that don't.


----------



## mistyknightwin

I want these boots soooo bad!!! 


steph22 said:


> Gwen Stefani
> 
> View attachment 2770589


----------



## miriammarquez

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## miriammarquez

Naomi Watts Iriza


----------



## miriammarquez

Sarah Paulson


----------



## miriammarquez

Willow Shields


----------



## miriammarquez

Karen Gillan


----------



## miriammarquez

Jessica Mauboy


----------



## miriammarquez

Kristen Stewart


----------



## miriammarquez

Sienna Miller


----------



## miriammarquez

Amy Willerton


----------



## miriammarquez

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## miriammarquez

Chloe Green


----------



## miriammarquez

Michelle Monaghan


----------



## miriammarquez

Kristen Stewart


----------



## steph22

Jessica Chastain


----------



## steph22

Elle Fanning


----------



## steph22

Chloe Moretz


----------



## steph22

Abbey Clancy


----------



## steph22

Amanda Holden


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria


----------



## steph22

Lily Collins


----------



## MDM

BattyBugs said:


> Taylor Swift certainly does have a bit of an overhang going on. I like to see celebs in shoes that fit a d cringe when they wear shoes that don't.



Batty, don't look!  Monaghan is at it again with the massive gap.


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria (purse)


----------



## steph22

Bella Thorne


----------



## steph22

Michelle Monaghan


----------



## miriammarquez

Emmy Rossum


----------



## miriammarquez

Mia Maestro​


----------



## miriammarquez

Jessica Chastain


----------



## miriammarquez

Evan Rachel Wood


----------



## miriammarquez

Hilary Swank


----------



## steph22

Liz Hurley


----------



## steph22

Angela Simmons


----------



## miriammarquez

Naomi Watts


----------



## steph22

Michelle Monaghan


----------



## steph22

Beyonce


----------



## miriammarquez

Julianne Hough


----------



## miriammarquez

Danielle Jonas


----------



## MegsVC

steph22 said:


> Chloe Moretz
> 
> View attachment 2775075



Ok this is giving off a suuper weird illusion because the shoes are blending into the carpet...


----------



## miriammarquez

Jessica Gomes


----------



## miriammarquez

Marjorie Harvey


----------



## miriammarquez

Karlie Kloss


----------



## miriammarquez

Jane Seymour


----------



## miriammarquez

Blake Lively


----------



## steph22

Irina Shayk 
(Source: Jamie McCarthy/Getty Images North America)


----------



## steph22

Gwen Stefani


----------



## steph22

Brooke Shields


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria


----------



## steph22

Emily Ratajkowski


----------



## steph22

Sophie Monk


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Garner


----------



## steph22

Emily Van Camp


----------



## steph22

Emmy Rossum


----------



## steph22

Serena Williams


----------



## steph22

Abbey Clancy


----------



## steph22

Nicole Richie


----------



## steph22

Rachel McAdams


----------



## steph22

Cheryl Burke


----------



## steph22

Kim Kardashian


----------



## miriammarquez

Caroline Wozniacki of Denmark, Agnieszka Radwanska of Poland, Petra  Kvitova of Czech Republic, Serena Williams of USA, Maria Sharapova of  Russia, Ana Ivanovic of Serbia, Eugenie Bouchard of Canada and Simona  Halep of Romania look on at the draw during previews for the WTA Finals  at the Marina Bay Sands Shopping centre on October 18, 2014 in Singapore.


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## miriammarquez

Emmy Rossum


----------



## miriammarquez

Kerry Washington


----------



## miriammarquez

Renee Zellweger


----------



## miriammarquez

Sarah Paulson


----------



## miriammarquez

Britt Robertson


----------



## miriammarquez

Michelle Monaghan


----------



## miriammarquez

Gugu Mbatha-Raw


----------



## miriammarquez

Teyonah Parris


----------



## miriammarquez

Kaley Cuoco


----------



## steph22

Katharine McPhee


----------



## steph22

Pamela Anderson


----------



## steph22

Blac Chyna


----------



## steph22

Nicole Scherzinger


----------



## steph22

Taylor Swift


----------



## Kalos

steph22 said:


> Taylor Swift
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2785403




Can anyone ID her shirt please? TIA


----------



## miriammarquez

Margot Robbie


----------



## miriammarquez

Michelle Monaghan


----------



## miriammarquez

Jennifer Garner


----------



## miriammarquez

Camilla Alves


----------



## miriammarquez

Anne Hathaway


----------



## miriammarquez

Jennifer Hudson


----------



## steph22

Dianna Agron


----------



## steph22

Alison Brie


----------



## steph22

Mel B


----------



## miriammarquez

Camilla Belle


----------



## miriammarquez

Halle Berry


----------



## bougainvillier

miriammarquez said:


> Jennifer Hudson




This outfit? Looks like a bathrobe gone wrong


----------



## steph22

Emmy Rossum (bag)


----------



## steph22

Teri Hatcher


----------



## steph22

Michelle Williams


----------



## steph22

Carmen Electra


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria


----------



## steph22

Kate Hudson


----------



## steph22

Katherine Heigl


----------



## LolasCloset

miriammarquez said:


> Halle Berry



Great example of Impera done right, IMO. The balance of hard, sexy and soft is spot on.


----------



## steph22

Margot Robbie


----------



## steph22

Fleur East


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Irina Shayk


----------



## steph22

Emma Stone


----------



## Louboulove

Kalos said:


> Can anyone ID her shirt please? TIA



Miss Patina - Flitter Flutter Shirt


----------



## miriammarquez

Selita Ebanks


----------



## miriammarquez

Olivia Coleman


----------



## steph22

Amy Childs


----------



## steph22

Nicola MacLean


----------



## miriammarquez

Meredith Vieira


----------



## Kalos

Louboulove said:


> Miss Patina - Flitter Flutter Shirt




Thanks!


----------



## steph22

Gemma Arterton


----------



## miriammarquez

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Kate Hudson


----------



## steph22

Hannah Simone


----------



## steph22

Kaley Cuoco


----------



## miriammarquez

Camila Alves


----------



## miriammarquez

Taylor Swift


----------



## miriammarquez

Michelle Monaghan


----------



## miriammarquez

Taylor Swift


----------



## miriammarquez

Jenna Coleman


----------



## steph22

Kate Moss


----------



## steph22

Kylie Minogue


----------



## steph22

Lala Anthony


----------



## steph22

Rochelle Humes


----------



## miriammarquez

Jenna Coleman in what looks like Tucsy but I'm not 100% sure


----------



## miriammarquez

Meredith Vieira


----------



## miriammarquez

Cheryl Burke Gretchen Rossi


----------



## miriammarquez

Rita Ora


----------



## miriammarquez

Allison Williams


----------



## steph22

Camila Alves


----------



## steph22

Kelly Brook


----------



## miriammarquez

Rebel Wilson


----------



## steph22

Jessica Chastain


----------



## steph22

Lindy Klim


----------



## steph22

Olivia Wilde


----------



## miriammarquez

Angelica Celaya


----------



## steph22

Beyonce


----------



## miriammarquez

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Kerry Washington
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Jessica Chastain


----------



## miriammarquez

Kelly Brook


----------



## miriammarquez

Courtney Bingham


----------



## miriammarquez

Kerry Washington


----------



## engineerinheels

miriammarquez said:


> Alessandra Ambrosio



Those mirror shoes on the left area incredibly cute!


----------



## miriammarquez

Kerry Washington


----------



## miriammarquez

Diane von Furstenberg


----------



## miriammarquez

Anne Hathaway


----------



## miriammarquez

Isabelle Olsson


----------



## miriammarquez

Lizzie Tisch


----------



## miriammarquez

Caroline Wozniacki


----------



## miriammarquez

Georgina Chapman


----------



## steph22

Melissa George


----------



## steph22

Michelle Heaton


----------



## bougainvillier

miriammarquez said:


> Georgina Chapman



Wow this is amazing. Done so right!


----------



## Nolia

miriammarquez said:


> Georgina Chapman



Oh wow. Who is she?


----------



## PurseACold

bougainvillier said:


> Wow this is amazing. Done so right!


+1.  She always looks amazing.


----------



## PurseACold

Nolia said:


> Oh wow. Who is she?


She designs for Marchesa and is married to Harvey Weinstein.


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## miriammarquez

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Camilla Alves


----------



## steph22

Mia Maestro


----------



## steph22

Kerry Washington


----------



## miriammarquez

Keshia Knight Pulliam


----------



## miriammarquez

Brandi Glanville


----------



## steph22

Queen Maxima


----------



## miriammarquez

Amy Willerton


----------



## miriammarquez

Jessica Joffe


----------



## miriammarquez

Camila Alves


----------



## miriammarquez

Millie Mackintosh


----------



## steph22

Mel B


----------



## steph22

Kerry Washington


----------



## steph22

Gigi Hadid


----------



## steph22

Candice Swanepoel


----------



## steph22

Margot Robbie (clutch)


----------



## steph22

Camila Alves


----------



## steph22

Caroline Wozniacki


----------



## steph22

Lauren Silverman


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## miriammarquez

Rebel Wilson


----------



## miriammarquez

Eva Green


----------



## steph22

Jessica Chastain


----------



## miriammarquez

Heidi Klum


----------



## miriammarquez

Genesis Rodriguez


----------



## PurseACold

Are the shoes Heidi Klum is wearing the So Kate liege embossed cork pumps?


----------



## steph22

Dita Von Teese


----------



## steph22

Alexandra Burke


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## steph22

Rosie Fortescue


----------



## steph22

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## bougainvillier

PurseACold said:


> Are the shoes Heidi Klum is wearing the So Kate liege embossed cork pumps?




I believe so


----------



## miriammarquez

Jessice Biel


----------



## miriammarquez

Christina Milian


----------



## miriammarquez

Natalie Dormer


----------



## miriammarquez

Melissa George


----------



## miriammarquez

Ashley Olsen


----------



## miriammarquez

Blake Lively


----------



## miriammarquez

Blake Lively


----------



## miriammarquez

*Jennifer Aniston *


----------



## miriammarquez

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## miriammarquez

Zendaya


----------



## miriammarquez

Kerry Washington


----------



## miriammarquez

Nicole Richie


----------



## miriammarquez

Rihanna So Kate Watersnake Papaye


----------



## miriammarquez

Natalie Dormer


----------



## miriammarquez

Jourdan Dunn


----------



## steph22

Ariana Grande


----------



## miriammarquez

Marjorie Harvey


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## miriammarquez

Kiernan Shipka


----------



## miriammarquez

Michelle Monaghan


----------



## miriammarquez

Xin Li


----------



## miriammarquez

Melissa George cluth & shoes


----------



## miriammarquez

Hilary Swank


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Anne Hathaway


----------



## steph22

Anne Hathaway


----------



## steph22

Daisy Lowe


----------



## steph22

Joan Smalls


----------



## miriammarquez

Jodie Foster


----------



## steph22

Kenya Moore


----------



## miriammarquez

Lily Allen


----------



## steph22

Daisy Lowe


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Hilary Swank


----------



## steph22

Coco Austin


----------



## steph22

Camilla Belle


----------



## steph22

Georgina Chapman


----------



## miriammarquez

Jennifer Aniston


----------



## miriammarquez

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## engineerinheels

This is older, but haven't seen it here. Stana Katic has insanely high arches, works well with her Loubies.


----------



## miriammarquez

Taylor Swift


----------



## miriammarquez

Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## steph22

Jasmin Walia


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Mel B


----------



## miriammarquez

Jessica Biel


----------



## miriammarquez

Jennifer Aniston


----------



## miriammarquez

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Daisy Lowe


----------



## miriammarquez

Michelle Monaghan


----------



## miriammarquez

Gugu Mbatha-Raw


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Ksenija Lukich


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Aniston


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Hilary Swank


----------



## steph22

Mel B


----------



## steph22

Toni Garrn


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## miriammarquez

Ariana Grande


----------



## miriammarquez

Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## steph22

Keisha Buchanan


----------



## steph22

Paz Vega
(Source: Juan Aguado/Getty Images Europe)


----------



## steph22

Lily Collins


----------



## miriammarquez

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## miriammarquez

*Hilary Swank Iriza*


----------



## miriammarquez

Michelle Monaghan Cabo


----------



## miriammarquez

Adam Lambert Wearing Aoussam


----------



## miriammarquez

Nick Cannon


----------



## miriammarquez

Kirstie Maldonado


----------



## steph22

Frankie Bridge


----------



## steph22

Zendaya


----------



## miriammarquez

Tina Knowles at her daughter Solange's Wedding


----------



## miriammarquez

Melissa McCarthy


----------



## miriammarquez

*Anne Hathaway* is all about sparkles while heading to a friends wedding on Saturday (November 15) in the Williamsburg area of Brooklyn, NY. source just jared


----------



## steph22

Danielle Lineker


----------



## miriammarquez

Jessica Chastain


----------



## miriammarquez

Angelina Jolie


----------



## PurseACold

miriammarquez said:


> Angelina Jolie


Anyone know who makes this dress? I love it!


----------



## steph22

Demi Moore (purse)


----------



## steph22

Gigi Hadid


----------



## steph22

Nicole Richie


----------



## steph22

Kate Moss


----------



## steph22

Gwen Stefani


----------



## steph22

Atlanta de Cadenet


----------



## steph22

Terry Biviano


----------



## miriammarquez

Jennifer Lopez has partnered with Endless Jewelry for their Collection campaign
​


----------



## miriammarquez

Nicole Trunfio with the Sweet Charity Clutch and Audrey Sandals


----------



## miriammarquez

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## miriammarquez

Dakota Fanning


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Miley Cyrus


----------



## miriammarquez

LeAnn Rimes


----------



## steph22

Luisa Zissman


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria


----------



## steph22

Mary-Kate Olsen


----------



## steph22

Bad Refaeli


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Aniston


----------



## steph22

Margot Robbie


----------



## steph22

Danielle Lineker


----------



## shoes4ever

PurseACold said:


> Anyone know who makes this dress? I love it!


PurseACold her dress is custom-made Atelier Versace


----------



## steph22

Cara Santana


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Aniston


----------



## steph22

Gigi Hadid


----------



## steph22

Olivia Munn


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Giuliana Rancic


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Aniston


----------



## steph22

Charlize Theron


----------



## steph22

Nicole Kidman


----------



## steph22

Gigi Hadid


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Christina Milian


----------



## miriammarquez

Tracee Ellis Ross


----------



## miriammarquez

Dianna Agron


----------



## steph22

Olivia Munn


----------



## steph22

Anna Kendrick


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Michelle Monaghan


----------



## miriammarquez

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## miriammarquez

Cesar Milan and his wife Jahira Dar


----------



## miriammarquez

Brittny Gastineau wearing Foxtrot


----------



## miriammarquez

Alexa Vega wearing Pina Spike


----------



## miriammarquez

Holly Robinson Peete


----------



## miriammarquez

Jackie Guerrido


----------



## miriammarquez

Nicole Trufio


----------



## miriammarquez

Nieves Alvarez


----------



## miriammarquez

Roselyn Sanchez


----------



## miriammarquez

Gwen Stefani


----------



## miriammarquez

Assia Webster wife of jeweller Stephen Webster


----------



## steph22

Liz Hurley


----------



## steph22

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## Bentley143

miriammarquez said:


> Khloe Kardashian


Who makes Kylie's shoes??? Beautiful!


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## miriammarquez

Lily Allen


----------



## steph22

Claire Sweeney


----------



## steph22

Katy Perry


----------



## steph22

Amanda Holden


----------



## steph22

Mel B


----------



## steph22

Chloe Green


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Ellison


----------



## steph22

Liz Hurley


----------



## steph22

Mel B


----------



## steph22

Frankie Sandford (bag)


----------



## steph22

Adriana Lima


----------



## steph22

Lauren Silverman


----------



## steph22

Mel B


----------



## steph22

Tara Reid


----------



## bobobob

Kendall Jenner


----------



## bobobob

Cara Delevingne


----------



## Nolia

bobobob said:


> Cara Delevingne



Gorgeous!!

Thank you for continuing to post these, bobobob!!


----------



## steph22

Anna Kendrick


----------



## steph22

Kate Moss


----------



## bobobob

Cara Delevingne


----------



## bobobob

Eva Herzigova


----------



## bobobob

Nicole Scherzinger


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Dita Von Teese


----------



## steph22

Queen Maxima


----------



## steph22

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## steph22

Daisy Lowe


----------



## steph22

Rochelle Humes
(Source: Anthony Harvey/Getty Images Europe)


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## steph22

Ariana Grande


----------



## bobobob

Iggy Azalea zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Alessandra Ambrosio zimbio


----------



## steph22

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Lily Collins


----------



## steph22

Kate Hudson


----------



## steph22

Ashley Olsen


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria


----------



## steph22

Abbey Clancy


----------



## steph22

Mel B


----------



## steph22

Amanda Seyfried


----------



## steph22

Gwen Stefani


----------



## steph22

Coco Austin


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Christina Milian


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Giuliana Rancic


----------



## steph22

Monica Bellucci


----------



## steph22

Emmy Rossum


----------



## miriammarquez

Molly Sims


----------



## miriammarquez

Kristin Chenoweth


----------



## miriammarquez

Lydia Hearst


----------



## miriammarquez

Christine Teigen


----------



## miriammarquez

Nicki Minaj


----------



## miriammarquez

Toni Garrn


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## soleilbrun

miriammarquez said:


> Molly Sims


She needs some botox for her underarms.


miriammarquez said:


> Toni Garrn



I love this dress. Does anyone know who makes it? I doubt I can ever afford it though.


----------



## miriammarquez

Holly Madison


----------



## steph22

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## miriammarquez

Hilary Duff


----------



## miriammarquez

Chloe Grace Moretz


----------



## steph22

Iggy Azalea


----------



## miriammarquez

Nora O'Donnell


----------



## miriammarquez

Nicole Kidman


----------



## bobobob

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## miriammarquez

Emily Blunt


----------



## miriammarquez

Christine Baranski


----------



## miriammarquez

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Ariana Grande


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Gwen Stefani


----------



## steph22

Miranda Kerr


----------



## steph22

Gwen Stefani (purse)


----------



## steph22

Georgina Chapman


----------



## miriammarquez

Nischelle Turner


----------



## miriammarquez

Heather Graham wearing Pigalle Plato


----------



## steph22

Evangeline Lily


----------



## miriammarquez

Miranda Kerr


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria


----------



## steph22

Rosci Diaz


----------



## miriammarquez

Angelina Jolie


----------



## miriammarquez

Penny Lancaster


----------



## miriammarquez

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## miriammarquez

Karolina Kurkova


----------



## miriammarquez

Camila Alves


----------



## miriammarquez

Zendaya


----------



## miriammarquez

Brie Larson


----------



## miriammarquez

Rhea Durham


----------



## steph22

Heather McDonald


----------



## steph22

Greer Grammer
(Source: Mark Davis/Getty Images North America)


----------



## miriammarquez

Jourdan Dunn wearing Just On


----------



## miriammarquez

Grace Chatto


----------



## miriammarquez

Anna Kendrick


----------



## miriammarquez

Sally Field


----------



## miriammarquez

Christine Taylor


----------



## miriammarquez

Jane Fallon wearing nude Numero Prive


----------



## miriammarquez

Jessica Biel bag & shoes


----------



## miriammarquez

Ellen Pompeo


----------



## steph22

Lindsay Ellingson


----------



## shoes4ever

soleilbrun said:


> She needs some botox for her underarms.
> 
> 
> I love this dress. Does anyone know who makes it? I doubt I can ever afford it though.


Toni Garnn's dress is by Emillio Pucci


----------



## steph22

Taylor Swift


----------



## soleilbrun

shoes4ever said:


> Toni Garnn's dress is by Emillio Pucci



Thank you


----------



## miriammarquez

Rebel Wilson


----------



## miriammarquez

Emma Roberts


----------



## miriammarquez

Jenny McCarthy


----------



## miriammarquez

Lily Allen


----------



## steph22

Diane Kruger


----------



## Misstake7198

indypup said:


> Looks like Bambou.  And WTF is up with her pedicure?
> 
> (and, well, everything else too)


----------



## steph22

Miranda Kerr


----------



## steph22

Gwen Stefani


----------



## bobobob

Ashanti


----------



## miriammarquez

Carmen Ejogo


----------



## miriammarquez

Niecy Nash


----------



## steph22

Natalie Lowe
(Source: Stuart C. Wilson/Getty Images Europe)


----------



## miriammarquez

Emma Stone


----------



## miriammarquez

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## miriammarquez

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## steph22

Malika Haqq


----------



## steph22

Gwen Stefani


----------



## miriammarquez

Emily Ratajkowski


----------



## mile2424

miriammarquez said:


> Emily Ratajkowski



What's the name of these?


----------



## Millipede

mile2424 said:


> What's the name of these?


Viennana


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo - http://oliviasstyle.blogspot.co.uk


----------



## miriammarquez

Anna Kendrick


----------



## steph22

Jessica Biel (bag)


----------



## steph22

Lizzie Cundy


----------



## steph22

Frankie Bridge


----------



## steph22

Gwen Stefani


----------



## steph22

Anna Kendrick


----------



## steph22

Penny Lancaster


----------



## steph22

Nicki Minaj


----------



## miriammarquez

Kim Min-Hee wearing Cabo


----------



## miriammarquez

Nicki Minaj


----------



## miriammarquez

Gwen Stefani attends the PEOPLE Magazine Awards at The Beverly Hilton Hotel on December 18, 2014


----------



## miriammarquez

Kaley Cuoco


----------



## steph22

Blac Chyna


----------



## steph22

Enniko Parrish


----------



## steph22

Gemma Arterton


----------



## Mrs. MFH

steph22 said:


> Blac Chyna
> 
> View attachment 2836819




Is it me or is she showing off something else other than shoes in her top region? Wth!!!


----------



## miriammarquez

Rebel Wilson


----------



## miriammarquez

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Tamar Braxton


----------



## miriammarquez

Kelly Brook with the Riviera clutch


----------



## miriammarquez

Brie Larson wearing Cloo


----------



## JuneHawk

steph22 said:


> Miranda Kerr
> 
> View attachment 2827728


I love her bag.  Does anyone know what it is?


----------



## glamer

JuneHawk said:


> I love her bag.  Does anyone know what it is?




It is by Samantha Thavasa, a Japanese brand. 

http://samantha.locondo.jp/shop/commodity/SSTJ0224D/SA1720AW22750

Might be available in US but idk.


----------



## steph22

Ariana Grande


----------



## steph22

Anna Kendrick


----------



## steph22

Charlize Theron


----------



## miriammarquez

Christina Milian


----------



## miriammarquez

Dita Von Teese


----------



## kittenslingerie

Iggy Azalea


----------



## bobobob

Anna Kendrick


----------



## steph22

Mel B


----------



## steph22

Iggy Azalea


----------



## bobobob

Emmy Rossum - Farida tote


----------



## steph22

Nicolette Sheridan


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## Perfect Day

Amanda Holden in pythons


----------



## miriammarquez

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Courtney Bingham Sixx


----------



## miriammarquez

Gwen Stefani


----------



## bobobob

Natasha Lyonne zimbio


----------



## miriammarquez

Sophia Bush​


----------



## bootslavefoher

miriammarquez said:


> Reese Witherspoon



very nice sexy shoes


----------



## miriammarquez

Shanola Hampton


----------



## miriammarquez

Emmy Rossum


----------



## steph22

Emma Stone


----------



## steph22

Anne Hathaway


----------



## steph22

Lena Dunham


----------



## steph22

Iggy Azalea


----------



## steph22

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## miriammarquez

Charlize Theron


----------



## miriammarquez

Camilla Kerslake


----------



## miriammarquez

Sophia Bush


----------



## miriammarquez

Jessica Chastain


----------



## miriammarquez

America Ferrera


----------



## miriammarquez

Vivica A. Fox


----------



## steph22

Sophia Bush


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Emma Heming


----------



## MDM

miriammarquez said:


> Emmy Rossum



Seeing ill fitting shoes give me seizures.


----------



## steph22

Jenny McCarthy


----------



## miriammarquez

Kristen Bell


----------



## bobobob

Olivia Munn


----------



## miriammarquez

Ellen Pompeo


----------



## Christina2

MDM said:


> Seeing ill fitting shoes give me seizures.


honestly i dont know how these girls walk with so much heel gap. if i had that much id kill myself trying to walk. i think cls need to fight tight to make them walkable.


----------



## bobobob

Kylie Jenner


----------



## bobobob

Camilla Kerslake


----------



## miriammarquez

Cheryl Burke


----------



## miriammarquez

Amber Rose


----------



## miriammarquez

Cassie


----------



## miriammarquez

Paris Hilton


----------



## steph22

Cheryl Burke


----------



## steph22

Marisa Tomei


----------



## steph22

Michelle Monaghan


----------



## PurseACold

steph22 said:


> Michelle Monaghan
> 
> View attachment 2856050


I don't think I've ever seen her wearing a pair of Louboutins that fit properly.


----------



## Christina2

PurseACold said:


> I don't think I've ever seen her wearing a pair of Louboutins that fit properly.


tell me about it. how can all these girls even walk with all this heel gap. to me there is nothing worse than the flop flop flop of ill fitting heels, sure it takes a bit to break in a tight (at first) pair of heels but ladies - it will be worth it. you can actually walk with grace and it wont look like you're wearing someone else's shoes.


----------



## miriammarquez

Andie MacDowell


----------



## miriammarquez

Mary Elizabeth Winstead


----------



## steph22

Danielle Lloyd


----------



## steph22

Gwen Stefani


----------



## bobobob

Camilla Belle


----------



## miriammarquez

Michelle Monoghan


----------



## miriammarquez

Camille Guaty


----------



## miriammarquez

Gigi Hadid wearing Bandy


----------



## miriammarquez

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## miriammarquez

Amber Heard


----------



## steph22

Mel B


----------



## steph22

Anna Kendrick


----------



## miriammarquez

Kerry Washington


----------



## bobobob

Emma Stone


----------



## bobobob

Katie Holmes


----------



## bobobob

Camila Alves (clutch)


----------



## steph22

Gigi Hadid


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Iggy Azalea


----------



## miriammarquez

*Michelle Monaghan*


----------



## steph22

Amber Rose


----------



## steph22

Michelle Heaton


----------



## miriammarquez

Lupita Nyong'o


----------



## miriammarquez

Nathalie Emmanuel


----------



## miriammarquez

Carmen Ejogo


----------



## miriammarquez

Alan Cumming


----------



## miriammarquez

Emmy Rossum


----------



## miriammarquez

Vivica A. Fox wearing Spike Me


----------



## steph22

Maria Sharapova


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Kristen Stewart


----------



## miriammarquez

Marjorie Harvey


----------



## miriammarquez

Bella Thorne


----------



## miriammarquez

Angie Harmon and Julie Bowne


----------



## miriammarquez

Mary Elizabeth Winstead


----------



## miriammarquez

Sasha Alexander


----------



## miriammarquez

Ruth Wilson


----------



## steph22

Olivia Munn


----------



## steph22

Olivia Munn


----------



## bobobob

Felicity Huffman zimbio


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Aniston


----------



## steph22

Olivia Munn


----------



## steph22

Mel B


----------



## steph22

Iggy Azalea


----------



## bobobob

Lily Rabe


----------



## bobobob

Elizabeth Hurley


----------



## bobobob

Olivia Munn


----------



## bobobob

Karine Vanasse


----------



## bobobob

Kelly Brook - Sweet Charity shoulder bag


----------



## bobobob

Mel B


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Aniston


----------



## steph22

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## steph22

Gwen Stefani


----------



## steph22

Liz Hurley


----------



## steph22

Keri Russell


----------



## steph22

Sia


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Emmy Rossum


----------



## steph22

Karolina Kurkova


----------



## steph22

Adriana Lima


----------



## steph22

Anne Hathaway


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Aniston


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Anne Hathaway


----------



## steph22

Keri Russell


----------



## steph22

Chloe Moretz


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Aniston zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Carole Radziwill zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kelly Brook


----------



## miriammarquez

*Kristin Chenoweth*


----------



## bobobob

Paris Hilton


----------



## miriammarquez

Rihanna


----------



## miriammarquez

Kerry Washington


----------



## miriammarquez

Dita Von Teese


----------



## steph22

Nicole Richie


----------



## Nadin22

miriammarquez said:


> Dita Von Teese



Have you seen the laughing man?! How funny. And Dita looks great.


----------



## steph22

Anne Hathaway


----------



## steph22

Anna Kendrick


----------



## bobobob

Reese Witherspoon zimbio


----------



## miriammarquez

Maria Menounos


----------



## LolasCloset

Nadin22 said:


> Have you seen the laughing man?! How funny. And Dita looks great.



HAHA his face though. Co-signed on everything.


----------



## steph22

Kerry Washington


----------



## steph22

Julie Bowen


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Kate Hudson


----------



## Prada_Princess

Another one of Kate and also Golders Hawn in Loubies too (and a gorgeous fur coat).


----------



## steph22

Emma Stone


----------



## steph22

Felicity Huffman 
(Source: Ethan Miller/Getty Images North America)


----------



## steph22

Alyssa Sutherland


----------



## steph22

Dita Von Teese


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Amanda Holden


----------



## steph22

Alesha Dixon


----------



## miriammarquez

Rihanna


----------



## miriammarquez

Kenya Moore


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Camila Alves


----------



## steph22

Katy Perry


----------



## steph22

Kerry Washington


----------



## miriammarquez

Kerry Washington


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## steph22

Amanda Holden


----------



## PurseACold

miriammarquez said:


> Rihanna


I've been puzzling over what color this is. Not sure if it's red, pink, or orange. Anyone know? The only other reference I can find to this Dalida is on Louboutin's EU site, where this is described as "fluo mat/jazz calf": http://eu.christianlouboutin.com/be_fr/collection/index/product/id/352231/. Anyone seen these and can share which flourescent shade it is? Thanks!


----------



## steph22

Behati Prinsloo


----------



## miriammarquez

Angie Harmon


----------



## steph22

Scarlett Johansson


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio (Mina clutch)


----------



## steph22

Laverne Cox


----------



## steph22

Charlotte McKinney


----------



## steph22

Anne Hathaway


----------



## steph22

Mel B


----------



## steph22

Emily Ratajkowski


----------



## miriammarquez

Emily Ratajkowski


----------



## miriammarquez

Emma Stone


----------



## miriammarquez

Oprah Winfrey


----------



## miriammarquez

Mila Kunis


----------



## steph22

AnnaLynne McCord


----------



## steph22

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## steph22

Gwen Stefani


----------



## steph22

Mila Kunis


----------



## steph22

Adriana Lima


----------



## miriammarquez

Gwen Stefani


----------



## steph22

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## steph22

Mila Kunis


----------



## steph22

Chanel Iman


----------



## steph22

Charlotte McKinney


----------



## miriammarquez

Jodie Foster


----------



## steph22

Liz Hurley


----------



## steph22

Zendaya


----------



## Nadin22

She looks great!


----------



## miriammarquez

Charlotte McKinney


----------



## miriammarquez

Tamera Mowry


----------



## steph22

Lily Aldridge


----------



## LolasCloset

miriammarquez said:


> Tamera Mowry



damn those shoes look uncomfortable as hell!


----------



## steph22

Amy Adams


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Jessica Biel (purse)


----------



## steph22

Jodie Foster


----------



## steph22

Kelly Brook (purse)


----------



## bobobob

Gwen Stefani


----------



## miriammarquez

Ciara


----------



## miriammarquez

Gwyneth Paltrow


----------



## miriammarquez

Sia


----------



## steph22

Taylor Swift


----------



## steph22

Emily Ratajkowski


----------



## steph22

Maria Menounos


----------



## steph22

Hannah Davis


----------



## steph22

Kim Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Thandie Newton


----------



## Christina2

steph22 said:


> Taylor Swift
> 
> View attachment 2890002


what heels is taylor's friend wearing ? - those are kinda hot


----------



## Christina2

steph22 said:


> Thandie Newton
> 
> View attachment 2891221


why do so many celebs look like they dont own a comb ?


----------



## steph22

Emily Ratajkowski


----------



## Christina2

steph22 said:


> Emily Ratajkowski
> 
> View attachment 2891460


this woman looks so perfect in so kates !


----------



## steph22

Hannah Davis


----------



## miriammarquez

Bethenny Frankel


----------



## steph22

Kerry Washington


----------



## steph22

Amanda Holden


----------



## miriammarquez

Kendall Jenner


----------



## miriammarquez

La La Anthony


----------



## steph22

Heidi Klum


----------



## steph22

Kerri Russell


----------



## steph22

Sadie Frost


----------



## miriammarquez

Adriana Lima


----------



## steph22

Gigi Hadid


----------



## steph22

Blake Lively


----------



## steph22

Millie Mackintosh


----------



## steph22

Michelle Monaghan


----------



## miriammarquez

La La Anthony


----------



## steph22

Danielle Lloyd


----------



## steph22

Monique Lhuillier


----------



## steph22

Emily Retajkowski


----------



## kjbags

steph22 said:


> Danielle Lloyd
> 
> View attachment 2894996




These are fake...


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

kjbags said:


> These are fake...


Yeah the cut looks all wrong!  Why would celebs wear fakes is beyond me.


----------



## Prada_Princess

steph22 said:


> Kim Kardashian
> 
> View attachment 2891215
> 
> 
> View attachment 2891216



Can I ask? Her shoes are python?  Her coat also python skin? Lizard? I love it! &#128149;


----------



## steph22

Adriana Lima


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Alexa Ray Joel


----------



## steph22

LA LA Anthony


----------



## miriammarquez

Amy Adams


----------



## miriammarquez

Emma Stobe


----------



## miriammarquez

Kelly Rowland


----------



## miriammarquez

pARIS hILTON


----------



## miriammarquez

Alexa Vega


----------



## steph22

Kelly Rowland


----------



## miriammarquez

Sarah Palin


----------



## miriammarquez

Nicki Minaj


----------



## steph22

Emily Ratajkowski


----------



## steph22

Mel B


----------



## steph22

Kelly Rutherford


----------



## miriammarquez

Kendall Jenner


----------



## miriammarquez

Nastia Liukin


----------



## miriammarquez

Rihanna


----------



## miriammarquez

Rihanna wearing So Pretty


----------



## miriammarquez

Taylor Swift


----------



## miriammarquez

Taylor Swift


----------



## miriammarquez

Taylor Swift So Kate Red


----------



## miriammarquez

Emmy Rossum Mina Strass


----------



## miriammarquez

Camilla Luddington


----------



## miriammarquez

Camilla Belle


----------



## steph22

Lily James


----------



## miriammarquez

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## miriammarquez

Gretchen Mol


----------



## miriammarquez

Hailey Baldwin


----------



## miriammarquez

Sofia Richie


----------



## miriammarquez

Blake Lively


----------



## steph22

Donna Air


----------



## miriammarquez

Rebecca Romijn


----------



## miriammarquez

Halle Berry


----------



## steph22

Alesha Dixon


----------



## Nadin22

Wow, these gold Un Bout are tdf!!!



steph22 said:


> Alesha Dixon
> 
> View attachment 2901742


----------



## steph22

Samira Wiley


----------



## steph22

Hannah Davis


----------



## steph22

Kristen Stewart


----------



## miriammarquez

Emily Ratajkowski


----------



## miriammarquez

Sofia Vergara


----------



## miriammarquez

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## steph22

Emma Stone


----------



## miriammarquez

Kristen Bell


----------



## miriammarquez

Blanca Suarez


----------



## steph22

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## steph22

Emmy Rossum


----------



## steph22

Michelle Monaghan


----------



## miriammarquez

Kristen Stewart


----------



## DearHaayet

miriammarquez said:


> Halle Berry





Does someone know what style these Louboutins are?


----------



## shoes4ever

DearHaayet said:


> Does someone know what style these Louboutins are?


These are Geo pumps in glitter floque


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## miriammarquez

Faith Hill


----------



## miriammarquez

Priyanka Chopra


----------



## miriammarquez

Nina Dobrev


----------



## miriammarquez

Emma Stone


----------



## miriammarquez

Jourdan Dunn


----------



## miriammarquez

Eva Longoria


----------



## miriammarquez

Amy Adams


----------



## miriammarquez

Bella


----------



## DearHaayet

shoes4ever said:


> These are Geo pumps in glitter floque


Thanks!


----------



## miriammarquez

Sia


----------



## miriammarquez

Sia


----------



## miriammarquez

Christina Aguilera


----------



## miriammarquez

Emma Stone


----------



## miriammarquez

Karrueche Tran


----------



## miriammarquez

Daisy Lowe


----------



## miriammarquez

Dianna Agron


----------



## miriammarquez

Daisy Lowe


----------



## miriammarquez

Taylor Swift


----------



## steph22

Daisy Lowe


----------



## steph22

Ariana Grande


----------



## steph22

Emmy Rossum (bag)


----------



## steph22

Lily Collins


----------



## miriammarquez

Rita Ora


----------



## miriammarquez

Chloe Green


----------



## miriammarquez

Karina Smirnoff


----------



## steph22

Mel B


----------



## steph22

Gemma Arterton


----------



## Kalos

steph22 said:


> Gemma Arterton
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2911519




Can anyone ID Gemma's bag?


----------



## miriammarquez

Lisa Vanderpump


----------



## angelcove

miriammarquez said:


> Karina Smirnoff




Nice to see some older styles! She looks lovely!


----------



## miriammarquez

Ellie Goulding


----------



## miriammarquez

Rhea Durham


----------



## steph22

Kalos said:


> Can anyone ID Gemma's bag?



Prada


----------



## steph22

Lily James


----------



## Nadin22

steph22 said:


> Lily James
> 
> View attachment 2913402



Beautiful &#9825;&#9829;&#9825;


----------



## steph22

Heidi Klum


----------



## steph22

Lisa Vanderpump


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Nicky Minaj


----------



## steph22

Dita Von Teese


----------



## steph22

Eva Mendes


----------



## marissa_r

oh my gosh these look great on her... well i suppose anything does! ps loving that clutch


----------



## steph22

Paula Patton


----------



## miriammarquez

Paula Patton


----------



## steph22

Lisa Osbourne


----------



## steph22

Gwen Stefani


----------



## steph22

Jada Pinkett Smith


----------



## steph22

Zoe Kravitz


----------



## steph22

Kate Moss


----------



## miriammarquez

Zoe Saldana


----------



## steph22

Kerry Washington


----------



## mama13drama99

miriammarquez said:


> Zoe Saldana




Sorry, but the shoes never can be admired or appreciated as they should be when worn obviously too big!


----------



## Christina2

mama13drama99 said:


> Sorry, but the shoes never can be admired or appreciated as they should be when worn obviously too big!


I second that.I just cant imagine walking in CLs that flop flop flop !


----------



## miriammarquez

Cynthia Bailey


----------



## miriammarquez

Elizabeth Hurley


----------



## steph22

Liz Hurley


----------



## steph22

Hofit Golan


----------



## miriammarquez

Taylor Swift


----------



## steph22

Lauren Silverman


----------



## steph22

Giuliana Rancic


----------



## miriammarquez

Christina Aguilera on The Voice


----------



## miriammarquez

Monica Brown


----------



## miriammarquez

Karrueche Tran


----------



## steph22

Christina Milian


----------



## Christina2

steph22 said:


> Christina Milian
> 
> View attachment 2924260


these are gorgeous ! what is the style name ? anyone have them ?


----------



## brakefashion

It's the Senora


----------



## steph22

Demi Lovato


----------



## steph22

Lauren Silverman


----------



## miriammarquez

Gemma Arterton


----------



## miriammarquez

Elizabeth Hurley


----------



## miriammarquez

Kelly Brook


----------



## steph22

Ashanti


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Heidi Klum


----------



## steph22

Kristin Chenoweth


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## miriammarquez

Katie Price


----------



## miriammarquez

Dianna Agron


----------



## miriammarquez

Heidi Klum


----------



## miriammarquez

Amber Nichole Miller


----------



## steph22

Lauren Silverman


----------



## steph22

Lewis Hamilton


----------



## steph22

Charlotte McKinney


----------



## steph22

Princess Mary of Denmark and Queen Maxima of the Netherlands.


----------



## miriammarquez

Kathy Hilton


----------



## miriammarquez

Mercedes Javid


----------



## miriammarquez

Marjorie Harvey


----------



## miriammarquez

Emmy Rossum


----------



## miriammarquez

Shailene Woodley


----------



## steph22

Stacey Keibler


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba (purse)


----------



## miriammarquez

Emily Ratajkowski


----------



## miriammarquez

Kate Hudson


----------



## miriammarquez

Leighton Meester


----------



## miriammarquez

Rebecca Ferguson wearing fifi strass spike


----------



## steph22

Emmy Rossum


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Ariana Grande


----------



## steph22

Zoe Saldana


----------



## steph22

Sia


----------



## steph22

Samira Wiley


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Christina Milian


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Blac Chyna


----------



## miriammarquez

Brad Goreski


----------



## cts900

steph22 said:


> Samira Wiley
> 
> View attachment 2936200



Kind of in love with this dress.


----------



## steph22

Rebecca Ferguson


----------



## steph22

Katie Price


----------



## miriammarquez

Charlotte McKinney


----------



## miriammarquez

Dita von Teese


----------



## miriammarquez

Emmy Rossum


----------



## miriammarquez

Maria Sharapova


----------



## steph22

Rochelle Humes


----------



## miriammarquez

Missi Pyle


----------



## miriammarquez

Debi Mazar


----------



## miriammarquez

Karina Smirnoff


----------



## miriammarquez

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## miriammarquez

Chloe Flower


----------



## miriammarquez

Tameka Cottle


----------



## miriammarquez

Paris Hilton


----------



## 9distelle

Daniela Blume


----------



## 9distelle

Maryse Ouellet


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## miriammarquez

Myleene Klass


----------



## miriammarquez

Mariah Carey


----------



## miriammarquez

Olga Kurylenko


----------



## miriammarquez

Amanda Seyfried


----------



## miriammarquez

Kelly Rowland


----------



## miriammarquez

Melania *****


----------



## miriammarquez

Meredith Vieira


----------



## miriammarquez

Nastia Liukin


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## 9distelle

Laura Vandervoort


----------



## 9distelle

Maria Fowler


----------



## miriammarquez

Lisa Vanderpump


----------



## miriammarquez

Amanda Seyfried


----------



## 9distelle

Malaika Arora


----------



## miriammarquez

Willow Shields


----------



## miriammarquez

Nick Cannon


----------



## miriammarquez

Sienna Miller


----------



## miriammarquez

Elizabeth Elias


----------



## miriammarquez

Jada Pinkett Smith


----------



## miriammarquez

Taylor Swift


----------



## miriammarquez

Kat Graham


----------



## miriammarquez

Rita Ora


----------



## miriammarquez

Tracee Ellis Ross


----------



## miriammarquez

Christina Milian


----------



## miriammarquez

Nicky Hilton


----------



## miriammarquez

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## miriammarquez

Charlotte McKinney


----------



## steph22

Debi Mazar


----------



## miriammarquez

Christina Milian


----------



## miriammarquez

Kristin Chenoweth


----------



## miriammarquez

Elsa Pataky


----------



## miriammarquez

Gigi Hadid


----------



## Nolia

miriammarquez said:


> Elsa Pataky



Gorgeous!!


----------



## steph22

Michelle Mone


----------



## steph22

Mel B


----------



## miriammarquez

zoe saldana iriza yellow


----------



## miriammarquez

LeAnn Rimes


----------



## steph22

Amy Willerton


----------



## miriammarquez

Courtney Sixx


----------



## steph22

Emily Ratajkowski


----------



## steph22

Danielle Lloyd


----------



## steph22

Ciara


----------



## miriammarquez

Duffy


----------



## miriammarquez

Kylie Jenner


----------



## Nadin22

steph22 said:


> Amy Willerton
> 
> View attachment 2951087



Does somebody know the name if this style? Thanks


----------



## Kalos

Nadin22 said:


> Does somebody know the name if this style? Thanks




Highness


----------



## steph22

Giuliana Rancic


----------



## miriammarquez

Kelly Rowland


----------



## miriammarquez

Julia Louis-Dreyfus


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## miriammarquez

Britt Robertson


----------



## miriammarquez

Lily James


----------



## 9distelle

Rosamund Pike


----------



## 9distelle

Doukissa Nomikou


----------



## miriammarquez

Giuliana Rancic is seen leaving an office building in New York City, New York on April 7, 2015


----------



## miriammarquez

Lake Bell


----------



## miriammarquez

Hilary Swank


----------



## miriammarquez

Shanina Shaik


----------



## steph22

Gigi Hadid


----------



## 9distelle

Rosamund Pike


----------



## steph22

Hilary Swank


----------



## steph22

Mel B


----------



## miriammarquez

Lily James


----------



## miriammarquez

Julia Louis-Dreyfus


----------



## steph22

Rochelle Humes


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Hilary Swank


----------



## steph22

Hilary Swank


----------



## 9distelle

Brandi Glanville


----------



## west of the sun

oh my gosh, Lily James has the most amazing wardrobe and shoes for the Cinderella press tour, everything she's wearing is magic!


----------



## miriammarquez

Sofia Vergara


----------



## miriammarquez

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Monica Bellucci


----------



## steph22

Kate Winslet


----------



## miriammarquez

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## miriammarquez

Elodie Frege


----------



## miriammarquez

Lauren Bush Lauren


----------



## miriammarquez

Patti LaBelle


----------



## miriammarquez

Tara Reid wearing Victoria and Louis Spike


----------



## steph22

Gwyneth Paltrow


----------



## steph22

Irina Shayk


----------



## miriammarquez

Carey Mulligan


----------



## miriammarquez

Camila Alves


----------



## miriammarquez

Mamie Gummer


----------



## miriammarquez

Camila Alves


----------



## miriammarquez

Emmy Rossum


----------



## steph22

Carmen Electra


----------



## steph22

Hannah Davis


----------



## miriammarquez

Tamera Mowry


----------



## miriammarquez

Gwen Stefani


----------



## steph22

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## miriammarquez

Charlotte Mckinney


----------



## 9distelle

Laura Csortan


----------



## miriammarquez

Christy Turlington


----------



## miriammarquez

Bella Thorne


----------



## miriammarquez

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Laverne Cox


----------



## steph22

Michelle Monaghan


----------



## steph22

Christina Aguilera


----------



## pasmater

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## steph22

Blake Lively


----------



## miriammarquez

Sofia Vergara


----------



## miriammarquez

Zoe Kravitz


----------



## miriammarquez

Candice Crawford


----------



## miriammarquez

January Jones


----------



## miriammarquez

Renee Zellweger


----------



## steph22

Hayden Panettiere


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## miriammarquez

Tracee Ellis Ross


----------



## miriammarquez

Blake Lively


----------



## steph22

Blake Lively


----------



## miriammarquez

Sofia Vergara & Reese Witherspoon


----------



## miriammarquez

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## miriammarquez

Sienna Miller


----------



## miriammarquez

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## miriammarquez

Adriana Lima


----------



## miriammarquez

Zendaya


----------



## miriammarquez

Amber Rose


----------



## steph22

Alison Brie


----------



## miriammarquez

Kristen Stewart


----------



## miriammarquez

Blake Lively


----------



## miriammarquez

Selita Ebanks


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria


----------



## pasmater

Rocsi Diaz


----------



## miriammarquez

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria


----------



## miriammarquez

Blake Lively


----------



## pasmater

Heidi Klum


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## 9distelle

Olvido Hormigos


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Anne Hathaway


----------



## 9distelle

Poppy Montgomery


----------



## 9distelle

Connie Britton


----------



## 9distelle

Alexandra Jiménez


----------



## steph22

Terri Seymour


----------



## steph22

Kate Hudson


----------



## steph22

Nicole Trufino


----------



## steph22

Gigi Hadid


----------



## steph22

Emmy Rossum


----------



## steph22

Angelina Jolie


----------



## ronnie72

steph22 said:


> reese witherspoon
> 
> View attachment 2969541


divas.


----------



## steph22

Alexandra Burke


----------



## steph22

Gwyneth Paltrow


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## 9distelle

Nerea Garmendia


----------



## steph22

Kristen Stewart


----------



## steph22

Jane Seymour


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Kerry Washington


----------



## bobobob

Solange Knowles


----------



## bobobob

Gigi Hadid


----------



## bobobob

Kate Beckinsale zimbio


----------



## steph22

Emily Blunt


----------



## moozieblinks

bobobob said:


> Kate Beckinsale zimbio



What is the name of the louboutin that Kate is wearing?


----------



## Elise499

moozieblinks said:


> What is the name of the louboutin that Kate is wearing?



These are the Benedetta (from the FW 15 collection)


----------



## moozieblinks

Elise499 said:


> These are the Benedetta (from the FW 15 collection)



Thanks!  Do they come in a 100 or 120 mm heel?


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## Elise499

moozieblinks said:


> Thanks!  Do they come in a 100 or 120 mm heel?



For now I've only seen them in 120mm


----------



## moozieblinks

Elise499 said:


> For now I've only seen them in 120mm



Thanks.  One more question...where can I get them?


----------



## Elise499

moozieblinks said:


> Thanks.  One more question...where can I get them?



They're not available now, they are from the next collection


----------



## steph22

Katie Holmes


----------



## steph22

Kerry Washington


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## trishaluvslv

steph22 said:


> Katie Holmes
> 
> View attachment 2986859



H e lp....what are these called?  Kerry washington had them on in blue and orange too...


----------



## Dorudon

trishaluvslv said:


> H e lp....what are these called?  Kerry washington had them on in blue and orange too...



True Blue

http://us.christianlouboutin.com/us_en/shop/women/true-blue-python.html

They also come in blue and yellow.

http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...erMemoCode=women&CategoryId=&SubLineMemoCode=


----------



## 9distelle

Dakota Fanning


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Goldie Hawn


----------



## steph22

Beyoncé (purse)


----------



## steph22

Laverne Cox


----------



## steph22

Faith Hill


----------



## steph22

Paris Hilton


----------



## steph22

Kathy Hilton


----------



## steph22

Elizabeth Debicki


----------



## steph22

Dianna Agron


----------



## steph22

Lea Michele


----------



## steph22

January Jones


----------



## steph22

Bella Thorne


----------



## steph22

Mel B


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria


----------



## steph22

Ellen Pompeo


----------



## steph22

Michelle Monaghan


----------



## steph22

Amber Rose


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Paris Hilton


----------



## steph22

Kerry Washington


----------



## steph22

Nicole Richie


----------



## steph22

Priyanka Chopra


----------



## 9distelle

Patricia Heaton


----------



## steph22

Selma Blair


----------



## steph22

Charlize Theron


----------



## steph22

Shanina Shaik


----------



## steph22

Paris Hilton


----------



## 9distelle

Sara Bustani


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Julia Roberts


----------



## steph22

Julia Roberts


----------



## 9distelle

Leslie Grace


----------



## 9distelle

Skyler Samuels


----------



## steph22

Christina Milian


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria


----------



## steph22

Miranda Kerr


----------



## steph22

Morgan Stewart


----------



## steph22

Gigi Hadid


----------



## steph22

Shanina Shaik


----------



## steph22

Emma Stone


----------



## steph22

Kerry Washington


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## 9distelle

Bridget Marquardt


----------



## 9distelle

Dorinda Medley


----------



## 9distelle

Bridget Marquardt


----------



## steph22

Heidi Klum


----------



## steph22

Camila Alves


----------



## steph22

Rachel Riley


----------



## steph22

Camila Alves


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## paolino71

Emmy Rossum


----------



## 9distelle

Diana Madison


----------



## 9distelle

Bridget Marquardt


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Beyonce


----------



## steph22

Adriana Lima


----------



## Kuljit.kaur

Which type should I buy as my first pair?


----------



## Kuljit.kaur

steph22 said:


> Khloe Kardashian
> 
> View attachment 2997664
> View attachment 2997665


What type are these??


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria


----------



## steph22

Lauren Silverman


----------



## steph22

Vogue Williams


----------



## Nolia

9distelle said:


> Bridget Marquardt



Lovely shoes but that horrid fake bake.


----------



## steph22

Rachel McAdams


----------



## steph22

Gwen Stefani


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian and Khadijah Haqq.


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Mel B


----------



## steph22

Carla Gugino


----------



## steph22

Alexandra Park


----------



## miriammarquez

Dita Von Teese


----------



## 9distelle

Tang Wei


----------



## steph22

Rachel McAdams


----------



## miriammarquez

Emma Stone


----------



## steph22

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## 9distelle

Cecilia Capriotti


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Lewis Hamilton


----------



## 9distelle

Adrianna Costa


----------



## steph22

Emmy Rossum


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## miriammarquez

Marisa Tomei


----------



## steph22

Carey Mulligan


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria


----------



## steph22

Blac Chyna


----------



## steph22

Elle Macpherson


----------



## steph22

Kristen Chenoweth


----------



## steph22

Amanda Seyfried


----------



## steph22

Janelle Monae


----------



## skislope15

Not in louboutin a yet but maybe soon


----------



## miriammarquez

Kerry Washington


----------



## steph22

La La Anthony


----------



## steph22

Sabina Gadecki


----------



## steph22

Sophia Bush


----------



## steph22

Kate Hudson


----------



## miriammarquez

AnnaLynne McCord wearing Fetilo


----------



## miriammarquez

Stefanie Scott


----------



## miriammarquez

Fearne Cotton


----------



## miriammarquez

Felicity Hoffman


----------



## miriammarquez

Karrueche Tran


----------



## miriammarquez

Lea Michele


----------



## miriammarquez

Taraji P. Henson


----------



## 9distelle

Jackie Guerrido


----------



## mama13drama99

Hmmm, are celebs just walking out the door without a care in the world about the appearance of their feet/toes or how either look in the shoes they've selected?  Having an extra long toe (longer than the others) isn't an issue, but some shoe choices makes me scratch my head.  If having corns or bunions is something that isn't addressed to each her own.  Ragged toe nails and chipped polish is lazy. 











*pictures are enlarged from photos already posted in this thread.


----------



## steph22

Amanda Seyfried


----------



## steph22

Kristen Bell


----------



## steph22

Carol Vorderman


----------



## 9distelle

Jackie Guerrido


----------



## 9distelle

Soleil Moon Frye


----------



## miriammarquez

Amber Valletta


----------



## miriammarquez

Carla Gugino


----------



## miriammarquez

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Cheryl Hines


----------



## LolasCloset

9distelle said:


> Soleil Moon Frye



HOW CAN SHE WALK WITH THOSE GAPS??? Jeez, those are some of the biggest I've seen.


----------



## steph22

Christina Milian


----------



## steph22

Amanda Seyfried


----------



## miriammarquez

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Danielle Lloyd


----------



## miriammarquez

Naomi Harris


----------



## miriammarquez

Sabina Gadecki


----------



## miriammarquez

Sofia Vergara


----------



## miriammarquez

Pink


----------



## 9distelle

Syd Wilder


----------



## GiadaSantorini

Fantastiche...da sospirone


----------



## steph22

Zoe Saldana


----------



## miriammarquez

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## miriammarquez

Lottie Moss


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Alesha Dixon


----------



## miriammarquez

Olivia Palermo


----------



## steph22

Zendaya


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Britney Spears


----------



## steph22

Selena Gomez


----------



## florian75

miriammarquez said:


> Alessandra Ambrosio


Which Louboutins is Alessandra Ambrosio wearing? Those are stunning!


----------



## florian75

miriammarquez said:


> Alessandra Ambrosio



Wich Louboutins is Alessandra Ambosio wearing? Those are stunning!


----------



## highheeladdict

florian75 said:


> Wich Louboutins is Alessandra Ambosio wearing? Those are stunning!



They look like "Elastagram", but with a closed toe... custom made or will they be available for everyone?


----------



## miriammarquez

Dita von Teese


----------



## PurseACold

highheeladdict said:


> They look like "Elastagram", but with a closed toe... custom made or will they be available for everyone?


According to PassionLouboutin, her shoe is called the Pumpstagram - http://passionlouboutin.blogspot.com/2015/06/christian-louboutin-boutique-opening.html


----------



## miriammarquez

Chloe Green


----------



## steph22

Laverne Cox


----------



## grtlegs

steph22 said:


> Britney Spears
> 
> View attachment 3031343



can anyone id her top?


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## miriammarquez

Cara Delevingne


----------



## miriammarquez

Hayley Atwell


----------



## miriammarquez

Heidi Klum


----------



## miriammarquez

Georgina Chapman


----------



## miriammarquez

Kendall Jenner


----------



## miriammarquez

Kate Winslet


----------



## steph22

Miranda Kerr


----------



## Souzie

steph22 said:


> Amanda Seyfried
> 
> View attachment 3016846



My apologies if it's already been asked...anyone know the name of this shoe??


----------



## miriammarquez

Nat Wolff


----------



## DeMiau

xsouzie said:


> My apologies if it's already been asked...anyone know the name of this shoe??


Benedetta


----------



## Souzie

DeMiau said:


> Benedetta



Thank you!


----------



## miriammarquez

Dita Von Teese


----------



## steph22

Stephanie Pratt


----------



## miriammarquez

Amber Heard


----------



## steph22

Gigi Hadid


----------



## steph22

Amber Heard


----------



## miriammarquez

Amber Heard


----------



## miriammarquez

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## miriammarquez

Dita Von Teese


----------



## steph22

Gigi and Bella Hadid


----------



## Alicce

miriammarquez said:


> Amber Heard


OMG they are so lovely


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## miriammarquez

Holly Madison


----------



## miriammarquez

Michelle Rodriguez


----------



## miriammarquez

Nicole Scherzinger put her toned figure on display as she went to Cecconi's in Beverly Hills, California on Tuesday


----------



## miriammarquez

Rachael Leigh Cook


----------



## miriammarquez

Jon Hamm


----------



## nillacobain

miriammarquez said:


> Dita Von Teese



I love these Domine strass!


----------



## TheCathmeister1

grtlegs said:


> can anyone id her top?


 
I think it's Zara.  I just read an article about it on whowhatwear this morning.


----------



## steph22

Lady Gaga


----------



## miriammarquez

Holly Madison


----------



## miriammarquez

Joanne Froggatt Fiocco Box Clutch


----------



## miriammarquez

Amanda Seyfried


----------



## LouboutinHottie

steph22 said:


> Khloe Kardashian
> 
> View attachment 2997664
> View attachment 2997665




Does anyone know which style this is? Pigalle or So Kate? I can't tell lol.


----------



## miriammarquez

Laura Robson


----------



## miriammarquez

Sofia Vergara


----------



## miriammarquez

Jada Pinkett Smith


----------



## miriammarquez

Reese Witherspoon visits her office in Santa Monica, California on June 26, 2015.


----------



## miriammarquez

Michelle Williams


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## 9distelle

Cristine Prosperi


----------



## miriammarquez

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## miriammarquez

Karrueche Tran


----------



## miriammarquez

Tracee Ellis Ross


----------



## miriammarquez

Patti LaBelle


----------



## miriammarquez

Yael Stone


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## Nolia

miriammarquez said:


> Michelle Williams



Whoa, what are those?


----------



## mal

steph22 said:


> Sophia Bush
> 
> View attachment 3019431
> 
> 
> View attachment 3019432


don't get me started on the dress, but really? You couldn't do SOMETHING with your hair???


----------



## miriammarquez

Tana and Gordon Ramsay


----------



## miriammarquez

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## miriammarquez

Amber Heard


----------



## steph22

Heidi Klum


----------



## miriammarquez

Kate Hudson


----------



## steph22

Danielle Lineker


----------



## steph22

Sadie Frost


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## miriammarquez

Paris Hilton


----------



## 9distelle

Jillian Barberie


----------



## 9distelle

Jillian Barberie


----------



## 9distelle

Jillian Barberie


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria


----------



## steph22

Dita Von Teese


----------



## 9distelle

Jillian Barberie


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## miriammarquez

Lewis Hamilton


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## miriammarquez

Elle Macpherson


----------



## JoeDelRey

Violet Chachki *Winner of RuPaul's Drag Race season six*


----------



## JoeDelRey

Violet Chachki *Winner of RuPaul's Drag Race season six*


----------



## steph22

Kylie Minogue


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Paris Hilton


----------



## steph22

Mel B


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Paris Hilton


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Nora Arnezeder


----------



## steph22

Christina Milian


----------



## steph22

Paris Hilton


----------



## steph22

Kelly Rohrbach


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Kate Hudson


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## steph22

Demi Lovato


----------



## steph22

Lily James


----------



## steph22

Charlotte McKinney


----------



## steph22

Lea Michele


----------



## steph22

Christina Milian


----------



## miriammarquez

Gal Gadot


----------



## steph22

Michelle Williams


----------



## steph22

Mel B


----------



## miriammarquez

Caroline Wozniacki


----------



## miriammarquez

Jessica Simpson


----------



## miriammarquez

Lewis Hamilton Sneakers


----------



## miriammarquez

Gwendoline Christi


----------



## miriammarquez

Jada Pinkett Smith


----------



## miriammarquez

Emma Stone


----------



## miriammarquez

Ashley Madekwe


----------



## miriammarquez

Hannah Davis


----------



## miriammarquez

Rachel McAdams


----------



## 9distelle

Bleona Qereti


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Laverne Cox


----------



## steph22

Nicki Minaj


----------



## steph22

Ariana Grande


----------



## miriammarquez

Uma Thurman


----------



## miriammarquez

Martha Hunt


----------



## steph22

Jaz Sinclair


----------



## steph22

Christina Milian


----------



## steph22

Danielle Lloyd


----------



## miriammarquez

Naomie Harris


----------



## steph22

Tulisa


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## miriammarquez

Colette Dinnigan


----------



## steph22

Katie Holmes


----------



## annamoon

Katie looks amazing, love her shoes and suit her feet so well. She had bad comments before about her feet but they look great now.




steph22 said:


> Katie Holmes
> 
> View attachment 3072887


----------



## miriammarquez

Rachel McAdams


----------



## miriammarquez

Taraji P. Henson on Empire with a Louboutin purse


----------



## miriammarquez

Cara Delevingne


----------



## miriammarquez

Olivia Culpo


----------



## miriammarquez

Camilla Kerslake


----------



## miriammarquez

Lake Bell's Clutch and Shoes


----------



## miriammarquez

Rachel McAdams


----------



## for3v3rz

Can't decide on which to wear tonight.


----------



## Christina2

for3v3rz said:


> Can't decide on which to wear tonight.
> 
> View attachment 3074452
> 
> 
> View attachment 3074454


No contest - ALWAYS go with pointy toe !


----------



## steph22

Rachel McAdams


----------



## DeMiau

for3v3rz said:


> Can't decide on which to wear tonight.
> 
> View attachment 3074452
> 
> 
> View attachment 3074454



A-L-L-E-N-I-S-S-I-M-A


----------



## miriammarquez

Katie Holmes


----------



## miriammarquez

Shawn Southwick wearing the Very Prive Cork


----------



## miriammarquez

NeNe Leakes Pigalle Clutch


----------



## miriammarquez

Cara Delevingne wearing On Stage


----------



## paolino71

Olivia Munn


----------



## casseyelsie

miriammarquez said:


> Katie Holmes




I wish my arms are so well toned like hers!


----------



## steph22

Kristin Chenoweth


----------



## steph22

Morgan Stewart


----------



## miriammarquez

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Martha Hunt


----------



## steph22

Stella Maxwell


----------



## miriammarquez

America Ferrera


----------



## steph22

Mel B


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Camille Grammar


----------



## 9distelle

America Ferrera


----------



## steph22

Jada Pinkett Smith


----------



## miriammarquez

Blake Lively


----------



## steph22

Nicki Minaj


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Mariah Carey


----------



## ReedFashionBlog

Christina Milian in LA.
Wearing Christian Louboutin So Kate Nude Patent Leather shoes
I wrote a post on my blog about Christinas style and how great the So Kate shoes look too


Chris


----------



## miriammarquez

Greta Gerwig


----------



## miriammarquez

Stephanie Pratt


----------



## miriammarquez

Jennifer Flavin wearing an old style, th Onemore


----------



## miriammarquez

Kerry Washington


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## miriammarquez

Jesinta Campbell, Jessica Gomes and Terry Biviano


----------



## miriammarquez

Regina King wearing Otrot


----------



## miriammarquez

Tracee Ellis Ross


----------



## miriammarquez

Priyanka Chopra


----------



## miriammarquez

Italia Ricci


----------



## steph22

Jane Seymour


----------



## miriammarquez

Amber Valletta


----------



## miriammarquez

Lea Michele


----------



## miriammarquez

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## miriammarquez

Christina Milian


----------



## miriammarquez

Zendaya


----------



## miriammarquez

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## miriammarquez

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## miriammarquez

Tamara Taylor wearing Aqua Ronda


----------



## miriammarquez

Cat Deeley with a Louboutin Clutch


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Demi Lovato


----------



## steph22

Jacqui Ainsley


----------



## steph22

Ciara


----------



## miriammarquez

Vanessa Bayer


----------



## steph22

Lily James


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Lucy Hale


----------



## steph22

Bells Hadid


----------



## steph22

Jenny McCarthy


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Carmen Electra


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria


----------



## miriammarquez

Nick Cannon


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Nicole Trunfio


----------



## steph22

Lea Michele


----------



## miriammarquez

Kerry Washington with the Christian Louboutin x Louis Vuitton Bag


----------



## miriammarquez

Iggy Azalea


----------



## steph22

Iggy Azalea


----------



## steph22

Lake Bell


----------



## steph22

Stephanie Pratt


----------



## steph22

Fergie


----------



## steph22

Karrueche Tran


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Lake Bell


----------



## miriammarquez

Gwen Stefani


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Stella Banderas


----------



## steph22

Nicki Minaj


----------



## steph22

Nene Leakes


----------



## steph22

Anne Hathaway


----------



## miriammarquez

Taylor Swift


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Demi Lovato


----------



## steph22

Stella Maxwell


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Elizabeth Banks


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## miriammarquez

Ally Brooke


----------



## steph22

Crown Princess Mary of Denmark


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

AnnaLynne McCord


----------



## miriammarquez

Elizabeth Banks


----------



## miriammarquez

Lisa Vanderpump


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Ellen Pompeo


----------



## miriammarquez

Kristen Stewart


----------



## steph22

Nadia Forde


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Claudia Winkleman


----------



## steph22

Daisy Lowe


----------



## miriammarquez

Alison Brie


----------



## steph22

Kate Moss


----------



## steph22

Demi Lovato


----------



## steph22

Shanina Shaik


----------



## LouboutinHottie

steph22 said:


> Alessandra Ambrosio
> 
> View attachment 3117386



Does anyone know what style this is? Thanks!


----------



## miriammarquez

Courtney Bingham Sixx


----------



## miriammarquez

Elizabeth Banks


----------



## steph22

Demi Lovato


----------



## Tuscansoul

LouboutinHottie said:


> Does anyone know what style this is? Thanks!


Bergdorf Goodman has these with a lower heel (at least it looks lower). It's called Magicadiva.


----------



## steph22

Demi Lovato


----------



## steph22

Mel B


----------



## miriammarquez

Beyonce


----------



## grtlegs

What loubs is Beyoncé wearing?   I'd like to get a pair!


----------



## miriammarquez

Alison Brie wearing Dorissima


----------



## miriammarquez

Coco Rocha wearing Electroboot


----------



## steph22

Shanina Shaik


----------



## steph22

Emily Ratajkowski


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Demi Lovato


----------



## miriammarquez

Dakota Fanning


----------



## steph22

Gigi Hadid


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Jessica Chastain


----------



## steph22

Rachel McAdams


----------



## steph22

Ksenija Lukich


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba


----------



## steph22

Elizabeth Banks


----------



## miriammarquez

Coco Rocha


----------



## steph22

Sandra Bullock


----------



## steph22

Jaina Lee Ortiz


----------



## steph22

Angela Simmons


----------



## miriammarquez

Blake Lively


----------



## steph22

Nicki Minaj


----------



## steph22

Mel B


----------



## steph22

Gigi Hadid


----------



## steph22

Karolina Kurkova


----------



## DeMiau

steph22 said:


> Karolina Kurkova
> 
> View attachment 3127963


Pregnant on 130mm Booties ???


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Penelope Cruz


----------



## steph22

Rachel McAdams


----------



## steph22

Kat Graham


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## miriammarquez

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Mel B


----------



## steph22

Ariana Grande


----------



## Dego

steph22 said:


> Karolina Kurkova
> 
> View attachment 3127963



what model is that?


----------



## LolasCloset

Dego said:


> what model is that?



It's the Swiftinetta 120, I believe.


----------



## steph22

Jessica Chastain


----------



## steph22

Stella Maxwell


----------



## steph22

Kate Mara


----------



## label24

Its 130mm


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## GoGlam

steph22 said:


> Ariana Grande
> 
> View attachment 3129598




She really needs a new look.


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Nicole Kidman


----------



## steph22

Paloma Faith


----------



## miriammarquez

Kate Mara


----------



## miriammarquez

Giuliana Rancic


----------



## steph22

Michelle Keegan


----------



## steph22

Demi Lovato


----------



## steph22

Mel B


----------



## steph22

Daisy Lowe


----------



## steph22

Julia Louis-Dreyfus


----------



## steph22

Tulisa


----------



## steph22

Kimberley Garner


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria


----------



## steph22

Sam Faeirs


----------



## steph22

Rochelle Humes


----------



## steph22

Chloe Green


----------



## steph22

Nicole Scherzinger


----------



## steph22

Kiernan Shipka


----------



## nillacobain

steph22 said:


> Nicole Kidman
> 
> View attachment 3130972



Loving these


----------



## steph22

Dita Von Teese


----------



## steph22

Aubrey Plaza


----------



## steph22

Jessica Simpson


----------



## miriammarquez

Chloe Green


----------



## miriammarquez

Gwen Stefani


----------



## miriammarquez

Ellie Goulding


----------



## miriammarquez

Taraji P. Henson


----------



## miriammarquez

Serena Williams


----------



## miriammarquez

Trudie Styler


----------



## miriammarquez

Jesinta Campbell


----------



## steph22

Lea Michele


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Ciara


----------



## miriammarquez

Selena Gomez


----------



## steph22

Kerry Washington


----------



## steph22

Kristen Wiig


----------



## miriammarquez

Kerry Washington So Kate


----------



## miriammarquez

Paloma Faith Confusa


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Jessica Chastain


----------



## steph22

Kerry Washington


----------



## steph22

Zendaya


----------



## steph22

Selena Gomez


----------



## miriammarquez

Kristen Stewart


----------



## steph22

Kate Moss


----------



## steph22

Anne Hathaway


----------



## steph22

Kate Mara


----------



## Perfect Day

Anne Hathaway in a shearling fur coat and Louboutins. 

Dailymail


----------



## steph22

Alesha Dixon


----------



## steph22

Charlize Theron


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## miriammarquez

Coco Austin


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Queen Maxima of The Netherlands


----------



## steph22

Charlize Theron


----------



## miriammarquez

Dascha Polanko


----------



## steph22

Kristen Bell


----------



## steph22

Gigi Hadid


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Sophia Bush


----------



## steph22

Gigi Hadid


----------



## steph22

Chloe Green


----------



## steph22

Nicki Minaj


----------



## Christina2

steph22 said:


> Nicki Minaj
> 
> View attachment 3145816


I cant put my finger on it but Nicki Minaj looks sooo good in CLs. Anybody else feel this way? What is it about her and CLs?


----------



## steph22

Ruth Wilson


----------



## steph22

Gigi Hadid


----------



## steph22

Zendaya


----------



## steph22

Kiernan Shipka


----------



## miriammarquez

Halston Sage


----------



## steph22

Stella Maxwell


----------



## miriammarquez

NeNe Leakes


----------



## steph22

Gigi Hadid


----------



## miriammarquez

Crown Princess Mary of Denmark


----------



## steph22

Lily James


----------



## steph22

Riley Keough


----------



## steph22

Jacqui Ainsley


----------



## steph22

Miranda Kerr


----------



## miriammarquez

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## miriammarquez

Cate Blanchett


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## miriammarquez

Hilary Duff


----------



## miriammarquez

Kristin Chenoweth


----------



## steph22

Lisa Snowden


----------



## steph22

Maria Menounos


----------



## steph22

Kate Winslet


----------



## miriammarquez

Blake Lively


----------



## miriammarquez

Kate Moss


----------



## miriammarquez

Chloe Green


----------



## miriammarquez

Bella Hadid


----------



## miriammarquez

Leslie Bibb


----------



## steph22

Maria Menonous


----------



## miriammarquez

Olivia Palermo


----------



## miriammarquez

Cara Delevingne


----------



## miriammarquez

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## miriammarquez

Lisa Kudrow


----------



## miriammarquez

Ellie Goulding


----------



## miriammarquez

Princess Caroline of Monaco


----------



## miriammarquez

Cate Blanchett


----------



## miriammarquez

Brie Larson


----------



## miriammarquez

Poppy and Cara Delevingne wore the same shoes today


----------



## miriammarquez

Rita Ora


----------



## miriammarquez

Ellie Goulding wearing Yetata


----------



## miriammarquez

Lil Kim


----------



## miriammarquez

Rochelle Humes


----------



## steph22

Lily Collins


----------



## miriammarquez

Gwen Stefani


----------



## miriammarquez

Ciara


----------



## miriammarquez

Olivia Culpo


----------



## miriammarquez

Odeya Rush


----------



## miriammarquez

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## miriammarquez

Jessica Chastain


----------



## steph22

Heidi Klum


----------



## miriammarquez

Taraji P. Henson


----------



## miriammarquez

Emma Thompson wearing Christian Louboutin Rose Glitter Toboggan Flats


----------



## steph22

Kate Hudson


----------



## miriammarquez

Blake Lively


----------



## miriammarquez

Demi Lovato


----------



## miriammarquez

Daisy Lowe


----------



## steph22

Kate Winslet


----------



## steph22

Jessica Chastain


----------



## steph22

Kate Hudson


----------



## steph22

Laura Carmicheal


----------



## miriammarquez

Lynda Carter wearing a style I have never seen before. Anybody know what it is? Looks vintage to me.


----------



## miriammarquez

Sia


----------



## miriammarquez

Mel B


----------



## miriammarquez

Jessica Sanchez


----------



## miriammarquez

Jessica Chastain


----------



## miriammarquez

Jessica Chastain changing into a different dress


----------



## steph22

Gwen Stefani


----------



## miriammarquez

Ciara


----------



## steph22

Gwen Stefani


----------



## miriammarquez

Angie Harmon


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## miriammarquez

Rose Leslie


----------



## miriammarquez

Miranda Kerr with Louboutin pump and clutch


----------



## miriammarquez

Zoe Saldana


----------



## miriammarquez

Beth Ostrosky Stern


----------



## miriammarquez

Lindsay Ellingson


----------



## miriammarquez

Emma Heming


----------



## steph22

Kate Hudson


----------



## steph22

Monica Bellucci


----------



## steph22

Nicole Scherzinger


----------



## miriammarquez

Sienna Miller


----------



## miriammarquez

Beyonce


----------



## nillacobain

steph22 said:


> Monica Bellucci



She has this obsession for sky high platforms... I don't like them on her, esp. her ankles.


----------



## IvyColville

miriammarquez said:


> Emma Thompson wearing Christian Louboutin Rose Glitter Toboggan Flats


I love this woman.


----------



## miriammarquez

Nicole Scherzinger


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## miriammarquez

Draya Michele wearing True Blue


----------



## miriammarquez

Selma Blair


----------



## steph22

Hilary Swank


----------



## steph22

Mel B


----------



## steph22

Christina Milian


----------



## steph22

Maria Sharapova


----------



## steph22

Adele


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## miriammarquez

Taraji P. Henson


----------



## steph22

Christina Milian


----------



## steph22

Monica Bellucci


----------



## miriammarquez

Gwen Stefani debuted her latest single Used To Love You on Ellen on Monday


----------



## steph22

Christina Milian


----------



## miriammarquez

Emmy Rossum


----------



## miriammarquez

Gwen Stefani


----------



## steph22

Natalie Imbruglia


----------



## steph22

Courtney Love


----------



## miriammarquez

Gwen Stefani


----------



## steph22

Monica Bellucci


----------



## miriammarquez

Hilary Duff


----------



## miriammarquez

Elle Macpherson


----------



## miriammarquez

Eva Longoria


----------



## steph22

miriammarquez said:


> Eva Longoria




Clearer pic.


----------



## steph22

Monica Bellucci


----------



## miriammarquez

Christine Taylor-Stiller


----------



## miriammarquez

Elle Macpherson


----------



## miriammarquez

Alison Williams


----------



## miriammarquez

Charlotte McKinney


----------



## miriammarquez

Sandra Bullock


----------



## miriammarquez

Elisa Sednaoui


----------



## miriammarquez

Gwen Stefani


----------



## miriammarquez

Sofia Wellesley


----------



## miriammarquez

Monica Bellucci


----------



## steph22

Camilla Kerslake


----------



## steph22

Amy Childs


----------



## miriammarquez

Hilary Swank


----------



## miriammarquez

Charlotte McKinney


----------



## miriammarquez

Gwen Stefani


----------



## miriammarquez

Heidi Klum


----------



## miriammarquez

Monica Bellucci


----------



## miriammarquez

Carey Mulligan


----------



## miriammarquez

Dakota Johnson


----------



## steph22

Lauren Silverman


----------



## steph22

Demi Moore


----------



## steph22

Ashley Hart


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Taylor Swift


----------



## steph22

Christina Milian


----------



## steph22

Kat Graham


----------



## steph22

Ruth Wilson


----------



## miriammarquez

Cindy Bruna


----------



## miriammarquez

Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## miriammarquez

Leah Remini


----------



## miriammarquez

Paloma Faith


----------



## miriammarquez

Zoe Saldana


----------



## miriammarquez

Renee Zellwegger


----------



## steph22

Saoirse Ronan


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Christina Milian


----------



## steph22

Ariana Grande


----------



## miriammarquez

Joanne Frogatt


----------



## miriammarquez

Kimberly Perry


----------



## miriammarquez

Leah Remini


----------



## miriammarquez

Selita Ebanks


----------



## steph22

Holly Willoughby


----------



## steph22

Actress Florencia de Saracho


----------



## steph22

Monica Bellucci


----------



## miriammarquez

Gwendoline Christie


----------



## potzorbie

miriammarquez said:


> Joanne Frogatt



That's Laura Carmichael, also from Downton Abbey


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria


----------



## steph22

Halle Berry


----------



## steph22

Kate Winslet


----------



## steph22

Jessica Simpson


----------



## steph22

January Jones


----------



## steph22

Amber Valletta


----------



## steph22

Hilary Swank


----------



## steph22

Gemma Arterton


----------



## steph22

Chloe Green


----------



## miriammarquez

Emma Heming Willis


----------



## steph22

Christie Brinkley


----------



## steph22

Gwen Stefani


----------



## miriammarquez

Nick Cannon


----------



## miriammarquez

Joan Smalls


----------



## miriammarquez

Taylor Hill


----------



## miriammarquez

Bruna Lirio


----------



## miriammarquez

Angela Simmons


----------



## miriammarquez

Liv Tyler wearing Tac-Clac


----------



## miriammarquez

Cindy Bruna


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Debi Mazar


----------



## steph22

Kate Winslet


----------



## steph22

Frankie Bridge


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Christina Aguilera


----------



## steph22

Elizabeth Banks


----------



## 9distelle

Lydia Fenet


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## miriammarquez

Kat Graham


----------



## miriammarquez

Cate Blanchett


----------



## miriammarquez

Amandla Stenberg


----------



## miriammarquez

Stef Dawson


----------



## miriammarquez

Elizabeth Banks


----------



## steph22

Cate Blanchett


----------



## steph22

Carey Mulligan


----------



## steph22

Fashion blogger Roxie Nafousi


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## miriammarquez

Kate Hudson


----------



## steph22

Stef Dawson


----------



## miriammarquez

Halle Berry


----------



## steph22

Amber Heard


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## steph22

Jaime King


----------



## steph22

Gwen Stefani


----------



## steph22

Queen Rania of Jordan


----------



## steph22

Katie Holmes


----------



## steph22

Gwen Stefani


----------



## steph22

Queen Rania of Jordan


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Zendaya


----------



## steph22

Crown Princess Mary


----------



## steph22

Nicki Minaj


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## steph22

Liv Tyler


----------



## steph22

Montana Cox


----------



## steph22

Daisy Ridley


----------



## steph22

Kimberley Garner


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Emmy Rossum


----------



## steph22

Emmy Rossum


----------



## miriammarquez

Kim Zolciak


----------



## miriammarquez

Nicki Minaj


----------



## miriammarquez

Lupita Nyong'o


----------



## miriammarquez

Gwen Stefani


----------



## steph22

La La Anthony


----------



## steph22

Paris Hilton


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Holly Willoughby


----------



## miriammarquez

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## miriammarquez

Adriana Lima and Padma Lakshmi


----------



## miriammarquez

Jessica Alba Loubibow


----------



## miriammarquez

Chloe Moretz


----------



## miriammarquez

Adele


----------



## miriammarquez

Priyanka Chopra


----------



## Prada_Princess

Misty Copeland in her Red Soles. Perfectly paired with a black dress and a mink fur coat. 

Getty.


----------



## steph22

Cheryl Fernandez-Versini


----------



## miriammarquez

Dita Von Teese


----------



## steph22

Gwen Stefani


----------



## miriammarquez

Ella Purnell


----------



## miriammarquez

Coco Austin Instagrammed a clip of her daughter Chanel's very first photo shoot on Sunday


----------



## miriammarquez

prah Winfrey has helped raise $16,601 for Australian charity One Girl while Down Under on her speaking tour after donating a pair of Christian Louboutin heels for an eBay auction, which ended Sunday


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## miriammarquez

Camila Alves


----------



## miriammarquez

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Miranda Kerr


----------



## steph22

Marion Cotillard


----------



## steph22

Tina Fey


----------



## steph22

Martha Hunt


----------



## miriammarquez

Lea Michele


----------



## miriammarquez

Niecy Nash


----------



## miriammarquez

Gwen Stefani


----------



## miriammarquez

Gwendoline Christie


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## miriammarquez

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## miriammarquez

Chloe Moretz


----------



## miriammarquez

Gwen Stefani


----------



## miriammarquez

Drew Barrymore


----------



## miriammarquez

Paris Hilton


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Frankie Bridge


----------



## miriammarquez

Gayle King


----------



## miriammarquez

Daisy Ridley


----------



## miriammarquez

Dita Von Teese


----------



## miriammarquez

Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## 9distelle

Hofit Golan


----------



## miriammarquez

Jennifer Garner


----------



## Materielgrrl

miriammarquez said:


> Jennifer Garner


I so want to show up at my daughter's school with my girl and cookies in my hands and a pair of CL's on my feet! (kid Decollette's ?)  Store bought cookies tho.


----------



## miriammarquez

Daisy Ridley


----------



## miriammarquez

Janelle Monae


----------



## miriammarquez

Serena Williams


----------



## miriammarquez

Natalie Dormer


----------



## steph22

Gwendoline Christie


----------



## steph22

Melanie Griffiths


----------



## miriammarquez

Myleene Klass


----------



## miriammarquez

Felicity Jones


----------



## miriammarquez

Shanina Shaik


----------



## miriammarquez

Daisy Ridley


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Helen Flanagan


----------



## miriammarquez

Amanda Seyfried


----------



## miriammarquez

Jenny Packham, 50, married her long term partner Mathew Anderson at the Mandarin Oriental hotel in London yesterday. The wedding dress designer, who is a favourite of The Duchess of Cambridge, shunned a traditional gownin favour of a dove grey guipure lace three quarter length dress of her own design. Wearing the Christian Louboutin Josefa Sandals.


----------



## miriammarquez

Paloma Faith


----------



## label24

Fake shoes...


----------



## miriammarquez

Carey Mulligan


----------



## steph22

Christina Aguilera


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## miriammarquez

Coco Austin


----------



## miriammarquez

Joanna Krupa


----------



## 9distelle

Aimee Garcia


----------



## steph22

Nicki Minaj


----------



## miriammarquez

Kristen Stewart


----------



## miriammarquez

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Kate Hudson


----------



## steph22

Emilia Fox


----------



## steph22

Chloe Moretz


----------



## steph22

Christina Aguilera


----------



## 9distelle

Alexandra Burke


----------



## miriammarquez

Natalie Dormer


----------



## miriammarquez

Carmen Electra


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria


----------



## miriammarquez

Jessica Chastain


----------



## miriammarquez

Lily James


----------



## miriammarquez

Leslie Mann


----------



## miriammarquez

Ellen Pompeo


----------



## steph22

Daphne Joy


----------



## steph22

Christina Milian


----------



## steph22

Gwyneth Paltrow


----------



## miriammarquez

Rashida Jones


----------



## steph22

Angela Simmons


----------



## steph22

Claire Danes


----------



## miriammarquez

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## miriammarquez

Tracee Ellis Ross


----------



## miriammarquez

Emmy Rossum


----------



## steph22

Alison Sweeney


----------



## steph22

Nicolette Sheridan


----------



## miriammarquez

Shanola Hampton


----------



## steph22

Zendaya


----------



## steph22

Amy Smart


----------



## miriammarquez

Priyanka Chopra


----------



## miriammarquez

Chloe Moretz


----------



## miriammarquez

Emeraude Toubia


----------



## miriammarquez

Denis O'Hare


----------



## miriammarquez

Paz Vega


----------



## miriammarquez

Penelope Cruz


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## miriammarquez

Katy Perry


----------



## steph22

Queen Rania


----------



## steph22

Tessa Thompson


----------



## miriammarquez

Rosalyn Sanchez


----------



## miriammarquez

Sasha Pieterse


----------



## miriammarquez

Daisy Lowe


----------



## miriammarquez

Queen Rania


----------



## miriammarquez

Kristen Stewart


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## miriammarquez

Karrueche Tran


----------



## miriammarquez

Kimberly Perry


----------



## miriammarquez

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## miriammarquez

Chloe Moretz


----------



## miriammarquez

Lisa Vanderpump


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## 9distelle

Amanda Righetti


----------



## annamoon

Love the shoes but they look a bit small on Chloe




miriammarquez said:


> Chloe Moretz


----------



## steph22

Christina Aguilera


----------



## miriammarquez

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## miriammarquez

Rashida Jones


----------



## miriammarquez

Pia Mia


----------



## steph22

Nancy Dell'Olio


----------



## steph22

Amanda Holden


----------



## miriammarquez

Dascha Polanco


----------



## miriammarquez

Kirsty Leigh Porter


----------



## miriammarquez

Frankie Bridge


----------



## miriammarquez

Leslie Mann


----------



## steph22

Kate Hudson


----------



## steph22

Penelope Cruz


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## miriammarquez

Adriana Lima


----------



## steph22

Hilary Swank


----------



## miriammarquez

Mariah Carey


----------



## miriammarquez

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## miriammarquez

Chloe Moretz


----------



## steph22

Jessica Wright


----------



## miriammarquez

Irina Shayk


----------



## steph22

Amanda Holden


----------



## miriammarquez

Naomie Harris


----------



## miriammarquez

Aubrey Plaza


----------



## miriammarquez

Priyanka Chopra


----------



## 9distelle

Amaia Salamanca


----------



## steph22

Busy Philips


----------



## steph22

Nicole Scherzinger


----------



## miriammarquez

Chloe Moretz


----------



## miriammarquez

Rebel Wilson wearing Miss Tack


----------



## miriammarquez

Jennifer Lopez Show


----------



## steph22

Aubrey Plaza


----------



## steph22

Danielle Lloyd


----------



## steph22

Amy Childs


----------



## miriammarquez

Ellie Bamber


----------



## miriammarquez

Laura Carmichael


----------



## miriammarquez

Lena Headey


----------



## miriammarquez

Mariah Carey


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Lisa Vanderpump


----------



## miriammarquez

Ulyana Sergeenko


----------



## Mariqueen

miriammarquez said:


> Lena Headey


ugh i want these so bad ;_;


----------



## miriammarquez

Adriana Lima


----------



## miriammarquez

Bar Refaeli


----------



## steph22

Kate Hudson


----------



## steph22

.


----------



## miriammarquez

Charlotte Ross


----------



## miriammarquez

Chanel Iman


----------



## miriammarquez

Marjorie Harvey


----------



## steph22

Kate Hudson


----------



## miriammarquez

Iggy


----------



## miriammarquez

Nancy Dell'Olio


----------



## wanikiki22

Hi, I am new here, what can I do to get some things authenticated?


----------



## steph22

Sophie Monk


----------



## steph22

Rachel Riley


----------



## miriammarquez

Christie Brinkley


----------



## miriammarquez

Tallia Storm


----------



## steph22

Courtney Love


----------



## miriammarquez

Priyanka Chopra


----------



## 9distelle

Kym Johnson


----------



## steph22

Elizabeth Rodriguez


----------



## steph22

Julia Louis-Dreyfus


----------



## steph22

Ariel Winter


----------



## miriammarquez

Ellie Bamber


----------



## miriammarquez

Wendy Williams


----------



## miriammarquez

Lala Anthony


----------



## miriammarquez

Monica Cruz


----------



## miriammarquez

Kristen Wiig


----------



## steph22

Gemma Collins


----------



## miriammarquez

Dita Von Teese


----------



## miriammarquez

Lily James


----------



## miriammarquez

Zendaya


----------



## steph22

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## miriammarquez

Elizabeth Debicki


----------



## miriammarquez

Eva Longoria


----------



## miriammarquez

Christina Milian


----------



## miriammarquez

Leslie Mann


----------



## miriammarquez

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Sinitta


----------



## steph22

Ariel Winter


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## miriammarquez

Myleene Klass


----------



## miriammarquez

Antonia Thomas


----------



## steph22

Blac Chyna


----------



## steph22

Rachel McAdams


----------



## steph22

Carmen Electra


----------



## miriammarquez

January Jones


----------



## miriammarquez

Mel B


----------



## steph22

Blac Chyna


----------



## steph22

AnnaLynne McCord


----------



## steph22

Megan McKenna


----------



## miriammarquez

Adriana Lima


----------



## Materielgrrl

Beyoncé in Country Croche 70 (w/embellishments)


----------



## steph22

Rachel McAdams


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Brie Larson


----------



## steph22

Alison Brie


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## steph22

Danielle Lloyd


----------



## steph22

Leslie Mann


----------



## steph22

Rebel Wilson


----------



## miriammarquez

Mindy Kaling


----------



## miriammarquez

Kendall Jenner


----------



## miriammarquez

Kimberly Perry


----------



## steph22

Adriana Lima


----------



## steph22

Christina Milian


----------



## steph22

Katie Holmes


----------



## steph22

Blake Lively


----------



## steph22

Ciara


----------



## steph22

Teresa Giudice


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## miriammarquez

Sharon Stone


----------



## miriammarquez

Blake Lively


----------



## steph22

Penelope Cruz


----------



## miriammarquez

Chanel Iman


----------



## miriammarquez

Penelope Cruz


----------



## miriammarquez

Kylie Jenner


----------



## miriammarquez

Emily Ratajkowski


----------



## miriammarquez

Kylie Jenner


----------



## miriammarquez

Lil' Kim


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Zendaya


----------



## steph22

Natalie Dormer


----------



## steph22

Emily Ratajkowski


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Katy Perry


----------



## steph22

Alesha Dixon


----------



## steph22

Katherine McPhee


----------



## steph22

Ariel Winter


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## miriammarquez

Katy Perry


----------



## miriammarquez

Sia


----------



## miriammarquez

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Blac Chyna


----------



## steph22

Gwen Stefani


----------



## steph22

Ariel Winter


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## miriammarquez

Skyler Samuels


----------



## miriammarquez

Lianne La Havas wearing Nenecheritza


----------



## miriammarquez

Janelle Monae


----------



## miriammarquez

Selita Ebanks


----------



## miriammarquez

Michelle Branch


----------



## miriammarquez

Nina Agdal


----------



## steph22

Danielle Lloyd


----------



## steph22

Mia Kang


----------



## steph22

Model Sofia Resign


----------



## miriammarquez

Erin Heatherton


----------



## miriammarquez

Rose Bertram


----------



## miriammarquez

Jessica Biel


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Nicole Scherzinger


----------



## steph22

Blake Lively


----------



## steph22

Blake Lively


----------



## miriammarquez

Shakira


----------



## steph22

Kristen Bell


----------



## steph22

Sophie Monk


----------



## steph22

Katherine Heigl


----------



## miriammarquez

Samantha Hoopes wearing Kashou


----------



## steph22

Penelope Cruz


----------



## steph22

Blake Lively


----------



## steph22

Lizzie Cundy


----------



## steph22

Cheryl Fernandez-Versini


----------



## steph22

Mariah Carey


----------



## miriammarquez

Jennifer Morrison


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Aniston


----------



## miriammarquez

Olivia Palermo


----------



## miriammarquez

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## miriammarquez

Kate Hudson


----------



## miriammarquez

Neelam Gill


----------



## miriammarquez

Edith Bowman


----------



## miriammarquez

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## miriammarquez

Zendaya out in NYC


----------



## miriammarquez

Olivia Munn


----------



## miriammarquez

Kate Hudson


----------



## miriammarquez

Gwen Stefani


----------



## miriammarquez

Rachel McAdams


----------



## miriammarquez

Jennnifer Lopez


----------



## miriammarquez

Camilla Belle


----------



## miriammarquez

Daisy Ridley


----------



## miriammarquez

Kris Jenner


----------



## miriammarquez

Amber Valleta


----------



## miriammarquez

Kristin Scott Thomas and Christian Louboutin


----------



## miriammarquez

Daisy Lowe


----------



## miriammarquez

Fearne Cotton


----------



## miriammarquez

Myleene Klass


----------



## miriammarquez

Rachel McAdams


----------



## miriammarquez

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## miriammarquez

Janelle


----------



## miriammarquez

Gigi Hadid


----------



## miriammarquez

Kylie Jenner


----------



## miriammarquez

Ellie Bamber


----------



## miriammarquez

Dita Von Teese


----------



## miriammarquez

Sophie Turner


----------



## miriammarquez

Daisy Ridley


----------



## miriammarquez

Jaime King


----------



## miriammarquez

Emilia Clarke


----------



## miriammarquez

Ruth Kearney


----------



## miriammarquez

Madeline Carroll


----------



## miriammarquez

Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## miriammarquez

Olivia Munn


----------



## miriammarquez

Gwen Stefani


----------



## miriammarquez

Paz Vega


----------



## miriammarquez

Margot Robbie


----------



## miriammarquez

Chloe Moretz


----------



## miriammarquez

Priyanka Chopra


----------



## miriammarquez

Hailee Steinfeld


----------



## miriammarquez

Jessica Biel


----------



## miriammarquez

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## label24

What isbthe name of the boots? Anyone knows?


----------



## miriammarquez

Lea Michele Extra


----------



## miriammarquez

Kelly Rohrback


----------



## Flip88

miriammarquez said:


> Kelly Rohrback


Loving that fur coat - she looks so cozy!

Beth Susu


----------



## miriammarquez

Kellie Pickler


----------



## miriammarquez

Isla Fisher


----------



## miriammarquez

Priyanka Chopra


----------



## miriammarquez

La La Anthony


----------



## miriammarquez

Jennifer Lopez purse and flats


----------



## miriammarquez

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## Flip88

Rita Ora with her CL's wearing a beautiful swakara lamb fur coat trimmed in sable I think.

Credit Zimbio


----------



## target5

Coco Austin


----------



## target5

Sara Carbonero


----------



## cuddles001

Does anyone know why this thread has not been updated since March 23rd? It is one of my favorites and was wondering what happened to it.


----------



## highheeladdict

I was wondering the same thing... this thread was always so busy and I love this thread and now, it`s awfully quiet....


----------



## jzgh

bobobob said:


> Demi Moore credit: zimbio


Love Demi


----------



## grtlegs

I don't have a screen grab, but tonight on CNN, there was a town hall with the ********** candidate John Kasich.....Anyway, Karen Kasich was wearing Louboutins.....Can't really tell the style, but looks like Decollate 886 in Black Patent, but not sure......

Of course, I have seen Melania ***** wearing So Kates in various interviews.....

Wondering if there will be a battle of the Louboutins with the various wives of the candidates....***** family will be featured tomorrow night and the Cruz family the following night....


----------



## rdgldy

cuddles001 said:


> Does anyone know why this thread has not been updated since March 23rd? It is one of my favorites and was wondering what happened to it.





highheeladdict said:


> I was wondering the same thing... this thread was always so busy and I love this thread and now, it`s awfully quiet....



feel free to post ladies!!!


----------



## Materielgrrl

Charlize Theron


----------



## Materielgrrl

Kenya Moore...


----------



## Materielgrrl

I finally caught this gem of a movie on DVD last weekend.  Amy Schumer in a stall having a great conversation with her co-worker in Trainwreck


----------



## target5

Alena Gerber


----------



## miriammarquez

Rebecca Romijn


----------



## miriammarquez

Christina Aguilera


----------



## miriammarquez

Emilia Clarke


----------



## miriammarquez

Naomie Harris


----------



## miriammarquez

Jessica Chastain


----------



## miriammarquez

Jenny McCarthy


----------



## miriammarquez

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## miriammarquez

Angela Simmons


----------



## miriammarquez

Jessica Chastain


----------



## miriammarquez

Emmy Rossum


----------



## miriammarquez

Nicky Hilton


----------



## miriammarquez

Emma Watson


----------



## miriammarquez

Gwen Stefani


----------



## miriammarquez

Princess Mary


----------



## miriammarquez

Jennifer Aniston


----------



## miriammarquez

Daisy Lowe


----------



## miriammarquez

Candace Cameron-Bure


----------



## miriammarquez

Blake Lively


----------



## miriammarquez

Miranda Kerr


----------



## miriammarquez

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## Materielgrrl

Nikolaj Coster-Waldau


----------



## Materielgrrl

Jodi Foster and Julia Roberts


----------



## Materielgrrl

Catt Sadler


----------



## 9distelle

Nikita Kahn


----------



## Materielgrrl

Blake and Kristen all week, here we go...


----------



## Materielgrrl

Blake Lively and Christian Louboutin


----------



## Materielgrrl

Blake Lively


----------



## Materielgrrl

Blake Lively....


----------



## Materielgrrl

And Blake Lively.....and


----------



## Materielgrrl

Kristen Stewart


----------



## Materielgrrl

Olivia Munn


----------



## Materielgrrl

Oh, one more Blake Lively...


----------



## miriammarquez

Mariah Carey


----------



## miriammarquez

Gwen Stefani


----------



## Materielgrrl

Tracee Ellis Ross for The New Potato


----------



## miriammarquez

Zoe Kravitz


----------



## miriammarquez

Holly Madison


----------



## miriammarquez

Emilia Clarke


----------



## miriammarquez

Elle Fanning


----------



## miriammarquez

Emilia Clarke


----------



## miriammarquez

Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## miriammarquez

Heidi Klum


----------



## miriammarquez

Penelope Cruz


----------



## miriammarquez

Katherine McNamara


----------



## miriammarquez

Anne Hathaway


----------



## miriammarquez

Emilia Clarke


----------



## miriammarquez

Morfydd Clark


----------



## Serwin

Kim Kardashian in nude Pigalle Louboutins! I have the same ones, they're so pretty.


----------



## miriammarquez

Emilia Clarke


----------



## LolasCloset

miriammarquez said:


> Emilia Clarke




These are cool! Anyone know what design this is?


----------



## highheeladdict

LolasCloset said:


> These are cool! Anyone know what design this is?



Looks like Miss Taos 100

http://us.christianlouboutin.com/us_en/shop/women/miss-taos.html


----------



## miriammarquez

Mary J. Blige


----------



## miriammarquez

Daisy Lowe


----------



## miriammarquez

Taylor Schilling


----------



## miriammarquez

Mariah Carey


----------



## miriammarquez

Lauren Silverman


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

miriammarquez said:


> Emilia Clarke




 What style is this? Really like


----------



## miriammarquez

InAweWithLoubi said:


> What style is this? Really like


Uptown


----------



## miriammarquez

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## miriammarquez

Gigi Hadid


----------



## miriammarquez

Elle Fanning


----------



## gracexiaio

Kim Kardashian.. neeh


----------



## miriammarquez

Diane von Furstenberg


----------



## miriammarquez

Coco Rocha wearing the Orlan in 2016 #throwback


----------



## miriammarquez

Martha Hunt


----------



## miriammarquez

Sara Sampaio


----------



## miriammarquez

Elsa Hosk


----------



## miriammarquez

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## miriammarquez

Mel B


----------



## miriammarquez

Elle Fanning


----------



## chanel1891

Love Jessica Alba's!


----------



## miriammarquez

Mindy Kaling


----------



## miriammarquez

Martina McBride


----------



## miriammarquez

Julie Macklowe


----------



## miriammarquez

Ellie Bamber


----------



## miriammarquez

Suki Waterhouse


----------



## miriammarquez

Kristen Stewart wearing Jeremina


----------



## miriammarquez

Naomie Harris


----------



## miriammarquez

Nicole Scherzinger


----------



## Christina2

miriammarquez said:


> Martha Hunt


 Does anyone know who that is standing next to Martha ? ... and those heels she is wearing, those wonderful sexy heels !! , They are so nice. Must have them !!Anyone know what brand and style they are ?


----------



## miriammarquez

Christina2 said:


> Does anyone know who that is standing next to Martha ? ... and those heels she is wearing, those wonderful sexy heels !! , They are so nice. Must have them !!Anyone know what brand and style they are ?


Sara Sampaio is wearing the Christian Louboutin Uptown


----------



## racquel

miriammarquez said:


> Sara Sampaio is wearing the Christian Louboutin Uptown



http://www.barneys.com/christian-louboutin-uptown-ankle-strap-pumps-504551675.html
It's only available in 100mm?  Very nice shoe.

Another great ankle strap stiletto is the J-String (in 120mm).  See attached image, Liv Tyler models it beautifully.  I have one in purple-patent, snagged it on sale over Xmas (Louboutin boutique, got lucky)


----------



## mari_merry

Blake Lively


----------



## mari_merry

Angelina Jolie


----------



## miriammarquez

Vivica A. Fox


----------



## mari_merry

Angelina Jolie


----------



## miriammarquez

Blake Lively


----------



## mari_merry

Jessica Biel


----------



## mari_merry

Nicole Scherzinger


----------



## miriammarquez




----------



## mari_merry

Amy Smart


----------



## miriammarquez

Lara Stone


----------



## mari_merry

Chloe Moretz


----------



## miriammarquez

Elle Fanning


----------



## miriammarquez

Mariah Carey


----------



## mal

mari_merry said:


> Chloe Moretz


any one know this style name??


----------



## mari_merry

mal said:


> any one know this style name??


I think these are "Uptown", but to be sure you could ask ladies here  http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/...e-new-cl-identification-thread.867185/page-21


----------



## grtlegs

mari_merry said:


> Amy Smart


----------



## grtlegs

c
can anyone id the dress?


----------



## grtlegs

mari_merry said:


> Amy Smart


can anyone id the dress?


----------



## mari_merry

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## miriammarquez

Caroline Wozniacki


----------



## mari_merry

Blake Lively


----------



## mari_merry

Kristen Stewart


----------



## mari_merry

Chloe Moretz


----------



## mari_merry

Christina Milian


----------



## mari_merry

Mariah Carey


----------



## mari_merry

Paris Hilton


----------



## mari_merry

Anna Cleveland


----------



## mari_merry

Jessica Chastain


----------



## mari_merry

Tallia Storm


----------



## mari_merry

Zara Holland


----------



## mari_merry

Ellie Goulding


----------



## mari_merry

Kristen Stewart


----------



## Stephie2800

mari_merry said:


> Jessica Chastain


Love this look!


----------



## Stephie2800

mari_merry said:


> Mariah Carey





Really????


----------



## mari_merry

Sofia Vergara


----------



## mari_merry

Brandi Glanville


----------



## mari_merry

Liza Vanderpump


----------



## mari_merry

Blake Lively


----------



## miriammarquez




----------



## mari_merry

Blake Lively


----------



## steph22

Blake Lively


----------



## steph22

Lisa Vanderpump


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Mariah Carey


----------



## steph22

Jane Seymour


----------



## steph22

Caroline Wozniacki


----------



## steph22

Tanya Bardsley


----------



## steph22

Jessica Biel


----------



## steph22

Nicole Scherzinger


----------



## steph22

Ariel Winter


----------



## mari_merry

steph22 said:


> Nicole Scherzinger
> View attachment 3409216





steph22 said:


> Mariah Carey
> View attachment 3409206





steph22 said:


> View attachment 3409214
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jessica Biel


Some of your pics are old and have already been posted here before


----------



## steph22

Martha Hunt


----------



## mari_merry

Brie Bella


----------



## mari_merry

AnnaLynne McCord


----------



## mari_merry

Lauren Hashian


----------



## steph22

Blake Lively


----------



## mari_merry

Melania ***** at the ********** National Convention


----------



## mari_merry

Zoe Saldana


----------



## grtlegs

steph22 said:


> Martha Hunt
> 
> View attachment 3410454


can anyone ID the dress?...


----------



## mari_merry

Mariah Carey


----------



## steph22

Gwen Stefani


----------



## mari_merry

Jemma Lucy


----------



## mari_merry

AnnaLynne Mccord


----------



## mari_merry

Stephanie Pratt


----------



## mari_merry

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Kristen Bell


----------



## steph22

Naomie Harris


----------



## steph22

Miranda Kerr


----------



## mari_merry

Camilla Luddington


----------



## mari_merry

Tara Reid


----------



## mari_merry

Christian Serratos


----------



## mari_merry

Sheridan Smith


----------



## mari_merry

Jessica Hayes


----------



## mari_merry

Ayda Field


----------



## mari_merry

Kristen Bell


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## mari_merry

Melania *****


----------



## mari_merry

Elisabeth Rohm


----------



## mari_merry

Charlotte Dawson


----------



## stilletogirl

Nice shoes


----------



## mari_merry

Megan McKenna


----------



## mari_merry

Vicky Pattison


----------



## mari_merry

Jill *****


----------



## mari_merry

Skyler Shaye


----------



## mari_merry

Zendaya


----------



## mari_merry

Tara Lipinski


----------



## steph22

Cara Delevingne


----------



## mari_merry

Lorena Joy Stewart


----------



## mari_merry

Courtney Sixx


----------



## mari_merry

Milan Christopher


----------



## mari_merry

mari_merry said:


> Courtney Sixx


My bad, this is Rachel Mccord


----------



## mari_merry

Idris Elba


----------



## mari_merry

Maryse Ouellet


----------



## mari_merry

Emeraude Toubia


----------



## mari_merry

Janel Parrish


----------



## mari_merry

Daisy Ridley


----------



## mari_merry

Mara Teigen


----------



## steph22

Cara Delevingne


----------



## mari_merry

Tricia Helfer


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Mariah Carey


----------



## mari_merry

Nick Cannon


----------



## mari_merry

Ariana Grande


----------



## steph22

Cara Delevigne


----------



## MBB Fan

What model does Cara wear?


----------



## mari_merry

Emma Heming


----------



## mari_merry

Megan Mckenna


----------



## mari_merry

Megan Mckenna


----------



## mari_merry

Kennedy Summers


----------



## mari_merry

Tara Reid


----------



## mari_merry

Brec Bassinger


----------



## steph22

Renee Zellweger


----------



## steph22

Cara Delevingne


----------



## steph22

Imogen Thomas


----------



## mari_merry

Natascha McElhone


----------



## _Danielle_

MBB Fan said:


> What model does Cara wear?


Old one "Gazolina 140"


----------



## mari_merry

Courtney Stodden pays respect to her idol Marilyn Monroe


----------



## mari_merry

Karmen Pedaru in Harper's Bazaar Spain for August 2016


----------



## mari_merry

Abbey Lee Kershaw in V Magazine Fall Preview 2016


----------



## steph22

Miranda Kerr


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## mari_merry

Tara Reid


----------



## mari_merry

Diane Kruger


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## mari_merry

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Mariah Carey


----------



## steph22

.


----------



## steph22

Courtney Love


----------



## steph22

Laverne Cox


----------



## mari_merry

Shanola Hampton


----------



## mari_merry

Dita Von Teese


----------



## mari_merry

Cally Jane Beech


----------



## mari_merry

Carmen Electra


----------



## mari_merry

Ariel Winter


----------



## mari_merry

Fergie


----------



## steph22

Elle Fanning (bag)


----------



## steph22

Mollie King


----------



## mari_merry

Sarah Michelle Gellar


----------



## mari_merry

Jemma Lucy


----------



## mari_merry

Dolly Parton


----------



## mari_merry

Tika Sumpter


----------



## mari_merry

Mel B


----------



## steph22

Mel B


----------



## mari_merry

Nick Cannon


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## mari_merry

Hilary Duff


----------



## mari_merry

Tia Mowry


----------



## mari_merry

Tika Sumpter


----------



## racquel

Mariqueen said:


> ugh i want these so bad ;_;



I like the lace-up booties with 5" heel myself, I've missed some really killer Lobbies in this style!


----------



## steph22

Zelda Williams


----------



## potzorbie

steph22 said:


> Zelda Williams
> 
> View attachment 3449871
> 
> 
> View attachment 3449873



That's Zoey Deutch


----------



## mari_merry

steph22 said:


> Zelda Williams
> 
> View attachment 3449871
> 
> 
> View attachment 3449873


----------



## mari_merry

Ariana Grande


----------



## mari_merry

Eva Longoria


----------



## mari_merry

Jennifer Lopez
_Christian Louboutin Paloma tote_
_




_


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## steph22

Mariah Carey


----------



## mari_merry

Chanel West Coast


----------



## mari_merry

Britney Spears


----------



## mrsinsyder

Another Britney angle


----------



## mari_merry

Meek Mill


----------



## mari_merry

Sanaa Lathan


----------



## steph22

Princess Mary or Denmark


----------



## JoeDelRey

mari_merry said:


> Ariana Grande


Aren't those saint laurent?


----------



## mari_merry

Tracee Ellis Ross


----------



## steph22

Hannah Davis


----------



## steph22

Britney Spears


----------



## mari_merry

Laverne Cox


----------



## mari_merry

Tara Reid


----------



## steph22

Britney Spears


----------



## mari_merry

Alexandra Burke


----------



## mari_merry

Catherine Zeta-Jones


----------



## mari_merry

Caroline Wozniacki


----------



## mari_merry

Zoe Saldana


----------



## mari_merry

Kimberly Perry


----------



## mari_merry

Brittany Kerr


----------



## steph22

Mel B


----------



## steph22

Amy Adams


----------



## racquel

steph22 said:


> Britney Spears
> 
> View attachment 3452946



OMG, what a gorgeous shoe!  Can someone ID this style for me?


----------



## steph22

Winona Ryder


----------



## steph22

Eleanor Tomlinson


----------



## _Danielle_

racquel said:


> OMG, what a gorgeous shoe!  Can someone ID this style for me?


Pigalle Follies Strass Nude Mesh


----------



## mari_merry

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## racquel

_Danielle_ said:


> Pigalle Follies Strass Nude Mesh



I did some research, it looks to be the Fall 2013 Body Strass 120 (Pigalle 120 like straight heel).  The current Follies Strass 100mm is only 4", super skinny So Kate type of heel.

OMG I lOVE he Body Strass 120, I do remember it now!  I remember I thought the sheer mesh was too fragile for repeated wearings (I wear out my Pigalle 120 patents!).  But, I would give it a go today if I got it at discount!


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning


----------



## mari_merry

Eleanor Tomlinson


----------



## mari_merry

Karrueche Tran


----------



## mari_merry

Laverne Cox


----------



## steph22

Sophie Turner


----------



## steph22

Dita von Teese


----------



## mari_merry

Loredana Violeta Salanta


----------



## mari_merry

Renée Zellweger


----------



## mari_merry

Tulisa Contostavlos


----------



## mari_merry

Stephanie Pratt


----------



## mari_merry

Rochelle Humes


----------



## steph22

Princess Mary of Denmark


----------



## Fai

Hello


----------



## mari_merry

Holly Rickwood getting flour-bombed leaving a pub in West London


----------



## steph22

Renee Zellweger


----------



## steph22

Beyoncé


----------



## mari_merry

Xenia Tchoumitcheva


----------



## mari_merry

Alicia Keys


----------



## mari_merry

Diane von Furstenberg


----------



## steph22

Tanya Bardsley


----------



## mari_merry

Myleene Klass


----------



## mari_merry

Tara Reid


----------



## mari_merry

Renee Zellweger


----------



## mari_merry

Nene Leakes


----------



## mari_merry

Farrah Abraham


----------



## mari_merry

Renee Zellweger


----------



## mari_merry

Adriana Lima


----------



## steph22

Winona Ryder


----------



## steph22

Monica Bellucci


----------



## mari_merry

Laura Carter


----------



## mari_merry

Camilla Kerslake


----------



## mari_merry

Tika Sumpter


----------



## steph22

Monica Bellucci


----------



## mari_merry

Arden Cho


----------



## mari_merry

Lisa Vanderpump


----------



## steph22

Molly Parker


----------



## steph22

Renee Zellweger


----------



## mari_merry

Nicky Hilton


----------



## mari_merry

Adriana Lima


----------



## mari_merry

Justina Machado


----------



## steph22

Christina Milian


----------



## mari_merry

Nick Cannon


----------



## mari_merry

James Aguiar


----------



## mari_merry

Farah Sattaur


----------



## mari_merry

Haley Bennett


----------



## mari_merry

Mosh


----------



## mari_merry

Amy Adams


----------



## mari_merry

Amma Asante


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## mari_merry

Joanne Froggatt


----------



## mari_merry

Adrienne Maloof


----------



## mari_merry

Rooney Mara


----------



## mari_merry

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## mari_merry

Sasha Lane


----------



## steph22

Amy Adams


----------



## mari_merry

Renee Zellweger


----------



## mari_merry

Victoria Summer


----------



## mari_merry

Emma Stone


----------



## mari_merry

Olivia Hamilton


----------



## mari_merry

Charlotte Le Bon


----------



## mari_merry

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## mari_merry

Sai De Silva


----------



## mari_merry

La La Anthony


----------



## mari_merry

Nicky Hilton


----------



## mari_merry

Riley Keough


----------



## mari_merry

Christina Milian


----------



## steph22

Sandra Bullock


----------



## mari_merry

Ashley Graham


----------



## mari_merry

Angela Simmons


----------



## mari_merry

Julia Ducournau


----------



## steph22

Christina Milian


----------



## mari_merry

Zara Holland


----------



## steph22

Christina Milian


----------



## mari_merry

Michelle Rodriguez


----------



## mari_merry

Lea Michele


----------



## mari_merry

Tallia Storm


----------



## mari_merry

Amber Nichole Miller


----------



## steph22

Chachi Gonzales


----------



## steph22

Ella Purnell


----------



## mari_merry

Laverne Cox


----------



## mari_merry

Pascal Craymer


----------



## mari_merry

Andie Macdowell


----------



## mari_merry

Rooney Mara


----------



## mari_merry

Lucy Butler


----------



## mari_merry

Emilia Clarke


----------



## mari_merry

Courtney Stodden


----------



## mari_merry

Charlotte Dawson


----------



## mari_merry

Renee Bargh


----------



## mari_merry

mari_merry said:


> Renee Bargh


----------



## mari_merry

Felicity Huffman


----------



## mari_merry

Katherine Castro


----------



## mari_merry

Jessica Seinfeld


----------



## steph22

Kate Moss


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Emily Blunt


----------



## steph22

Claudine Keane


----------



## briska1989

Britney Spears MTV 2016


----------



## steph22

Helston Sage


----------



## steph22

Ciara


----------



## steph22

Michelle Keegan


----------



## steph22

Kate Hudson


----------



## steph22

Lupita Nyong'o


----------



## steph22

Evan Rachel Woods


----------



## steph22

Shailene Woodley


----------



## steph22

Emily Blunt


----------



## steph22

Christina Aguilera


----------



## steph22

Emma Heming


----------



## steph22

Lily Collins


----------



## steph22

Emily Blunt


----------



## steph22

Queen Maxima


----------



## steph22

Marjorie Bridges-Woods


----------



## steph22

Emily Blunt


----------



## steph22

Lauren Silverman


----------



## steph22

Lauren Silverman


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Aja Naomi King


----------



## Flip88

steph22 said:


> Renee Zellweger
> 
> View attachment 3463181


Beautiful 


steph22 said:


> Aja Naomi King
> 
> View attachment 3487002


I love this look, pairing the shoes with the leather leggings.


----------



## steph22

Elle Fanning


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Halle Berry


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning


----------



## steph22

Claudia Jordan


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Aniston


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning


----------



## steph22

Chloe Green


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Camilla Belle


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Kristin Stewart


----------



## Materielgrrl

Beyonce


----------



## steph22

Justine Skye


----------



## steph22

Kate Hudson


----------



## grtlegs

Can anyone ID Kate Hudson's dress......love it!


----------



## steph22

Kristen Bell


----------



## steph22

Anna Camp


----------



## steph22

Christina Milian


----------



## steph22

Ciara


----------



## steph22

Millie Mackintosh


----------



## steph22

Niomi Smart


----------



## steph22

Karrueche Tran


----------



## steph22

Taylor Swift


----------



## steph22

Alesha Dixon


----------



## steph22

Ellie Goulding


----------



## steph22

Amy Adams


----------



## steph22

Evan Rachel Wood


----------



## steph22

Anna Faris


----------



## steph22

Shailene Woodley


----------



## steph22

Elle Macpherson


----------



## steph22

Dita Von Teese


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning


----------



## steph22

Rachel McAdams


----------



## steph22

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## steph22

Camilla Belle


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Blake Lively


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Elle Macpherson


----------



## steph22

Mariah Carey


----------



## steph22

Sarah Michelle Gellar


----------



## steph22

Georgia Fowler


----------



## miriammarquez




----------



## steph22

Danielle Lloyd


----------



## steph22

Bethenny Frankel


----------



## steph22

Hailee Steinfeld


----------



## steph22

Kristen Stewart


----------



## miriammarquez




----------



## miriammarquez




----------



## steph22

Heidi Klum


----------



## steph22

Emma Stone


----------



## steph22

Jessica Chastain


----------



## steph22

Nicole Scherzinger


----------



## steph22

Amy Adams


----------



## Materielgrrl

J Lo bag and shoes, love the coat...


----------



## steph22

Kate Hudson


----------



## steph22

Leslie Mann


----------



## florcom

steph22 said:


> Amy Adams
> 
> View attachment 3513971


Her bunions must kill her in her pointy high heels.


----------



## steph22

Cindy Bruna


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## cl-pig

Melania *****. 

Politics aside, So Kates and Pigalles will be fast sellers if fashion pundits start to break down her wardrobe like they do in the U.K
View media item 1133


----------



## steph22

Claudia Jordan


----------



## miriammarquez




----------



## steph22

Melania *****


----------



## steph22

Camilla Belle


----------



## steph22

Jessica Chastain


----------



## steph22

Emma Stone


----------



## miriammarquez




----------



## miriammarquez

Emma Stone


----------



## miriammarquez

Viola Davis


----------



## steph22

Kristen Bell


----------



## steph22

Nina Dobrev


----------



## steph22

Lily Donaldson


----------



## miriammarquez

Sally Field


----------



## steph22

Margo Stilley


----------



## steph22

Dita Von Teese


----------



## steph22

Charlotte Hope


----------



## steph22

Kristen Scott Thomas


----------



## steph22

Hailee Steinfeld


----------



## steph22

Dita Von Teese


----------



## steph22

Miranda Kerr


----------



## steph22

Ellie Bamber


----------



## paolino71

Melania *****https://pmcfootwearnews.files.wordpress.com/2016/11/melania-*****-1.jpg


----------



## miriammarquez




----------



## steph22

Marion Cotillard


----------



## steph22

Lily Collins


----------



## steph22

Nina Dobrev


----------



## steph22

Lily Collins


----------



## steph22

Dascha Polanco


----------



## steph22

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## steph22

Sophie Monk


----------



## steph22

Tallia Storm


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Christie Brinkley


----------



## steph22

Dita Von Teese


----------



## steph22

Bethenny Frankel


----------



## steph22

Kaley Kuoco


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Christie Brinkley


----------



## steph22

Mariah Carey


----------



## steph22

Halle Berry


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## steph22

Danielle Lloyd


----------



## steph22

Anne Hathaway


----------



## steph22

Joan Smalls


----------



## steph22

Amber Valletta


----------



## steph22

Nicole Scherzinger


----------



## steph22

Anne Hathaway


----------



## steph22

Tia Mowry


----------



## steph22

Jessica Wright


----------



## miriammarquez




----------



## miriammarquez




----------



## stilletogirl

Gorgeous [emoji3]


----------



## steph22

Winnie Harlow


----------



## steph22

Mariah Carey


----------



## steph22

Amanda Peet


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## steph22

Luciana Barroso


----------



## miriammarquez

Kelly Ripa


----------



## steph22

steph22 said:


> Jennifer Lawrence
> 
> View attachment 3540370


----------



## miriammarquez

Niecy Nash


----------



## miriammarquez

Kate Walsh


----------



## miriammarquez

Omarosa Manigault


----------



## steph22

Liz Hurley


----------



## miriammarquez

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Daniela Braga


----------



## steph22

Mia Maestro


----------



## steph22

Kristen Scott Thomas


----------



## steph22

Christina Aguilera


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## cl-pig

Many thanks to *miriammarquez *and *steph22 *who have kept this board going strong in 2016!. Great job ladies!
Charlotte McKinney


----------



## miriammarquez

Mary-Louise Parker


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## steph22

Sevyn Streeter


----------



## steph22

Ashley Graham


----------



## steph22

La La Anthony


----------



## steph22

Ashley Graham


----------



## steph22

Elle Evans


----------



## steph22

Nicole Murphy


----------



## miriammarquez

Bethenny Frankel Clutch


----------



## miriammarquez

Jennifer Garner


----------



## miriammarquez

Emmy Rossum


----------



## miriammarquez

Tracee Ellis Ross


----------



## miriammarquez

Felicity Huffman


----------



## miriammarquez

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## miriammarquez

Evan Rachel Wood


----------



## miriammarquez

Anna Kendrick


----------



## miriammarquez

Claudia Winkleman


----------



## miriammarquez

Jessica Steinfeld


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Zoey Deutch


----------



## miriammarquez

Keke Palmer


----------



## miriammarquez

Christina Milian


----------



## steph22

Zoey Deutch


----------



## miriammarquez

Janelle Monae


----------



## miriammarquez

Elle Fanning


----------



## miriammarquez

Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## miriammarquez

Blake Lively


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Sofia Milos


----------



## steph22

Hofit Golan


----------



## miriammarquez

Dita Von Teese


----------



## steph22

Zoey Deutch


----------



## steph22

Mariah Carey


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## miriammarquez

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Julissa Bermudez


----------



## steph22

Kennedy Summers


----------



## steph22

Mel B


----------



## miriammarquez

Britney Spears


----------



## steph22

Lisa Vanderpump


----------



## steph22

Brandi Glanville


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## steph22

Mariah Carey


----------



## steph22

Mel B


----------



## steph22

Nicole Murphy


----------



## miriammarquez

Amy Adams


----------



## miriammarquez

Hayden Panettiere


----------



## steph22

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## steph22

Hayden Panettiere


----------



## miriammarquez

Hayden Panettiere


----------



## miriammarquez

Hayden Panettiere


----------



## miriammarquez

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## steph22

Demi Rose


----------



## steph22

Melissa Gorga


----------



## steph22

Ryan Gosling


----------



## steph22

Hayden Panettiere


----------



## miriammarquez

Yara Shahidi


----------



## miriammarquez

Lily Collins


----------



## steph22

Naomie Harris


----------



## miriammarquez

Ruth Negga


----------



## miriammarquez

Amy Adams


----------



## miriammarquez

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Jourdan Dunn


----------



## steph22

Keke Palmer


----------



## steph22

Blake Lively


----------



## miriammarquez

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Talullah Willis


----------



## steph22

Elle Fanning


----------



## steph22

Megyn Kelly


----------



## miriammarquez

Tracee Ellis Ross


----------



## miriammarquez

Zoe Saldana


----------



## steph22

Millie Mackintosh


----------



## steph22

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## steph22

Nina Dobrev


----------



## steph22

Katie Price


----------



## steph22

Naomie Harris


----------



## steph22

Camilla Luddington


----------



## steph22

Ariel Winter


----------



## steph22

Lena Dunham


----------



## miriammarquez

Amy Adams


----------



## miriammarquez

Amy Adams


----------



## steph22

Millie Macintosh


----------



## steph22

Kaya Scodelario


----------



## steph22

Jaina Lee Ortiz


----------



## steph22

Rachel Griffiths


----------



## steph22

Catherine Zeta Jones


----------



## steph22

Charlotte McKinney


----------



## miriammarquez

Shanina Shaik


----------



## steph22

Niomi Smart


----------



## miriammarquez

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## miriammarquez

Christina Milian


----------



## steph22

Teresa Giudice


----------



## steph22

Mariah Carey


----------



## miriammarquez

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## miriammarquez

Shailene Woodley


----------



## miriammarquez

Nicole Kidman


----------



## miriammarquez

Claire Danes


----------



## steph22

Blac Chyna


----------



## steph22

Zoe Kravitz


----------



## steph22

Mariah Carey


----------



## steph22

Christina Milian


----------



## steph22

Deepika Padukone


----------



## steph22

Porsha Williams


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Mariah Carey


----------



## miriammarquez

Leslie Mann


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Demi Mann


----------



## miriammarquez

Michelle Williams 
http://cdn03.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/01/wilde-mlkn17/olivia-wilde-recites-moving-michelle-*****-speech-at-mlk-now-2017-03.jpg


----------



## miriammarquez

Kate Hudson


----------



## miriammarquez

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## miriammarquez

Blake Lively


----------



## miriammarquez

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Gwen Stefani


----------



## steph22

Karina Smirnoff


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Tina Fey


----------



## miriammarquez

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria

View attachment 3579666


----------



## Maanikinz

Beyoncé 2011 Christian louboutin turquoise snake skin daffodils


----------



## Maanikinz

Beyonce 2011 in Christian louboutin Strass daffodils


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Naomie Harris


----------



## steph22

Mariah Carey


----------



## steph22

Keke Palmer


----------



## miriammarquez

Priyanka Chopra


----------



## miriammarquez

Nina Dobrev


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Monica Bellucci


----------



## steph22

Scarlett Moffat


----------



## Courtneyklv

steph22 said:


> Mariah Carey
> 
> View attachment 3583206


She so has cankles!!


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Denise Richards


----------



## steph22

Mel B


----------



## steph22

Mariah Carey


----------



## steph22

Bethenny Frankel


----------



## steph22

Lake Bell


----------



## steph22

Elle Fanning


----------



## steph22

Tracee Ellis Ross


----------



## steph22

Amber Valletta


----------



## Flip88

Mel B in a silverfox fur coat too. From NYE.


----------



## steph22

Zoey Deutch


----------



## steph22

Amanda Holden


----------



## steph22

Sophie Turner


----------



## steph22

Priyanka Chopra


----------



## steph22

Megan McKenna


----------



## steph22

Claudia Winkleman


----------



## steph22

Keke Palmer


----------



## steph22

Amanda Holden


----------



## steph22

Keke Palmer


----------



## steph22

Kristen Stewart


----------



## steph22

Priyanka Chopra


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Fergie


----------



## steph22

Mariah Carey


----------



## steph22

Iris Mittenaere


----------



## steph22

Taylor Hill


----------



## steph22

Sarah Michelle Gellar


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Amanda Holden


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Iris Mittenaere


----------



## steph22

Queen Maxima


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Iris Mittenaere


----------



## steph22

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## steph22

Nina Dobrev


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## LKBennettlover

Prianka Chopra looking fab in the cold in NYC


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Allison Williams


----------



## steph22

Annabelle Wallis


----------



## steph22

Amy Childs


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Emma Stone


----------



## steph22

Karen Fairchild


----------



## steph22

Giuliana Rancic


----------



## steph22

Liz Hernandez


----------



## steph22

Tamar Braxton


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Emmy Rossum


----------



## seattlegirl1880

Steph 22;  In case I haven't said it before, thank you for posting all of these great celebrity photos.  I for one really enjoy them!  GA


----------



## steph22

Iskra Lawrence


----------



## steph22

seattlegirl1880 said:


> Steph 22;  In case I haven't said it before, thank you for posting all of these great celebrity photos.  I for one really enjoy them!  GA



Thanks, you're welcome [emoji4] Credit to the others who post as well.


----------



## steph22

Misty Copeland


----------



## steph22

Blake Lively


----------



## steph22

La La Anthony


----------



## steph22

Blake Lively


----------



## steph22

Kate Upton


----------



## steph22

Blake Lively


----------



## steph22

Mariah Carey


----------



## steph22

Charlotte McKinney


----------



## steph22

Neelam Gill


----------



## steph22

Vanessa White


----------



## steph22

Daisy Lowe


----------



## steph22

Millie Mackintosh


----------



## steph22

Pamela Anderson


----------



## steph22

Allison Williams


----------



## steph22

Nicole Scherzinger


----------



## steph22

Sai Bennett


----------



## steph22

Melania *****


----------



## seattlegirl1880

Anyone see Gwen Stefani on "Seth Meyers" last night.  She had on a lovely pair of either black patent So Kates or Altis - I wish I knew how to get those screen grabs!


----------



## grtlegs

seattlegirl1880 said:


> Anyone see Gwen Stefani on "Seth Meyers" last night.  She had on a lovely pair of either black patent So Kates or Altis - I wish I knew how to get those screen grabs!



I did not see here on "seth Meyers" last night but Gwen Stefani is almost always seen in Louboutins.....most if the time, I see her in Black Patent Pigalle 120's...


----------



## steph22

Ashley James


----------



## steph22

seattlegirl1880 said:


> Anyone see Gwen Stefani on "Seth Meyers" last night.  She had on a lovely pair of either black patent So Kates or Altis - I wish I knew how to get those screen grabs!


----------



## steph22

Pamela Anderson


----------



## steph22

Abigail Spencer


----------



## steph22

Zoe Saldana


----------



## steph22

Tracee Ellis Ross


----------



## steph22

Allison Williams


----------



## steph22

Kate Hudson


----------



## miriammarquez

Paz Vega


----------



## steph22

Janelle Monae


----------



## steph22

Paz Vega


----------



## steph22

Kerry Washington


----------



## steph22

Felicity Jones


----------



## steph22

Ellie Bamber


----------



## steph22

Janelle Monae


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Mariah Carey


----------



## steph22

Millie Mackintosh


----------



## steph22

Christine Lampard


----------



## steph22

Catherine Zeta Jones


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Ashley James


----------



## steph22

Pamela Anderson


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Kat Graham


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Mariah Carey


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Mandy Moore


----------



## steph22

Verona Pooth


----------



## steph22

Marjorie Harvey


----------



## steph22

Christina Milian


----------



## steph22

Jessica Chastain


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Melissa George


----------



## steph22

Dita Von Teese


----------



## steph22

Millie Mackintosh


----------



## steph22

Michelle Dockery


----------



## steph22

Christian Louboutin


----------



## steph22

Jessica Chastain


----------



## steph22

Brie Larson


----------



## steph22

Blake Lively


----------



## steph22

Brie Larson


----------



## steph22

Felicity Huffman


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning


----------



## steph22

Dita Von Teese


----------



## steph22

Brie Larson


----------



## steph22

Blac Chyna


----------



## steph22

Pia Toscano


----------



## steph22

Charlize Theron


----------



## steph22

Amanda Holden


----------



## steph22

Storm Keating


----------



## steph22

Tamar Braxton


----------



## steph22

Jessica Chastain


----------



## steph22

Eleanor Matsuura


----------



## steph22

Vicky McClure


----------



## steph22

Pamela Anderson


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Kellie Pickler


----------



## grtlegs

steph22 said:


> Reese Witherspoon
> 
> View attachment 3642080


I don't think those are Louboutins, but rather the Fendi Anne Pump in pink....see color bands on heel..


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Charlotte McKinney


----------



## steph22

grtlegs said:


> I don't think those are Louboutins, but rather the Fendi Anne Pump in pink....see color bands on heel..



Yeah I did wonder, it's just they got ID as Loubs here, sorry!

http://outfitidentifier.com/reese-w...andbag-iphone-case-and-blue-floral-rain-coat/


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Justine Skye


----------



## steph22

Angela Simmons


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria


----------



## steph22

Kerry Washington


----------



## steph22

Jessica Chastain


----------



## steph22

Sai Bennett


----------



## steph22

Priyanka Chopra


----------



## steph22

Christina Milian


----------



## steph22

Cara Delevingne


----------



## steph22

Sofia Boutella


----------



## steph22

Laura Haddock


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Camilla Belle


----------



## steph22

Brit Marling


----------



## steph22

Jane Seymour


----------



## steph22

Anne Hathaway


----------



## steph22

Charlize Theron


----------



## steph22

Charlize Theron


----------



## steph22

Emma Willis


----------



## steph22

Monica Bellucci


----------



## steph22

Karlie Kloss


----------



## steph22

Iskra Lawrence


----------



## paolino71

Emmy Rossum


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Tracee Ellis Ross


----------



## steph22

Charlize Theron


----------



## steph22

Brie Larson


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Anne Hathaway


----------



## steph22

Gwen Stefani


----------



## steph22

Zoe Saldana


----------



## steph22

Anne Hathaway


----------



## steph22

Dita Von Teese


----------



## steph22

Anne Hathaway


----------



## steph22

Catherine Zeta Jones


----------



## steph22

Katherine Heigl


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Amy Jackson


----------



## steph22

Abbey Clancy


----------



## steph22

Demi Moore


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Jessica Simpson


----------



## steph22

Penelope Cruz


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Claire Danes


----------



## steph22

Beyoncé


----------



## steph22

Gwen Stefani


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Ruth Negga


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Bethenny Frankel


----------



## steph22

Katie Holmes


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Christina Aguilera


----------



## steph22

Jessica Biel


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Nina Dobrev


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Zoe Kravitz


----------



## steph22

Christina Milian


----------



## steph22

Selena Gomez


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Celine Dion


----------



## steph22

Elle Fanning


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Gigi Hadid


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Miranda Kerr


----------



## steph22

Out in NYC prior.


----------



## steph22

Karlie Kloss


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Mel B


----------



## steph22

Zendaya


----------



## steph22

Zoe Saldana


----------



## steph22

Katie Holmes


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Heidi Klum


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Dita Von Teese


----------



## steph22

Laura Haddock


----------



## steph22

Tracee Ellis Ross


----------



## steph22

Hailee Steinfeld


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Monica Bellucci


----------



## steph22

Tracee Ellis Ross


----------



## steph22

Vicky McClure


----------



## steph22

Christina Milian


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Nicole Scherzinger


----------



## steph22

Nicole Murphy


----------



## steph22

Adrienne Bailon


----------



## steph22

Kelsea Ballerini


----------



## steph22

Stella Maxwell


----------



## _Danielle_




----------



## steph22

Katie Price


----------



## paolino71

Rhea Seehorn




What model?


----------



## label24

Clichy 120


----------



## cadillacclaire

P Diddy


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Mariah Carey


----------



## steph22

Kat Graham


----------



## steph22

Kat Graham


----------



## steph22

Jessica Biel


----------



## steph22

Kristen Bell


----------



## steph22

Karlie Kloss


----------



## steph22

Tracee Ellis Ross


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning


----------



## steph22

Bethenny Frankel


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Thalia


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning


----------



## steph22

Kerry Washington


----------



## steph22

Winnie Harlow


----------



## steph22

Monica Bellucci


----------



## steph22

Mariah Carey


----------



## steph22

Tracee Ellis Ross


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Tallia Storm


----------



## steph22

Elle Fanning


----------



## steph22

Jessica Chastain


----------



## steph22

Lisa Vanderpump


----------



## steph22

Jessica Chastain


----------



## steph22

Gwen Stefani


----------



## steph22

Monica Bellucci


----------



## steph22

Pamela Anderson


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Monica Bellucci


----------



## steph22

Nicole Kidman


----------



## steph22

Gal Gadot


----------



## steph22

Nicole Kidman


----------



## steph22

Elsa Hosk


----------



## steph22

Elsa Hosk


----------



## steph22

Jessica Hart


----------



## JoeDelRey

steph22 said:


> Elsa Hosk
> 
> View attachment 3709825


Anybody else hate how her feet look in this heels? Almost as if the pair is too big


----------



## steph22

Lauren Silverman


----------



## steph22

Joan Collins


----------



## steph22

Lily Collins


----------



## steph22

Jessica Chastain


----------



## steph22

Georgina Rodriguez


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Evan Rachel Wood


----------



## louislove29

GaGaBoy said:


> Anybody else hate how her feet look in this heels? Almost as if the pair is too big


my thoughts exactly, her whole pinky is hanging out


----------



## cadillacclaire

louislove29 said:


> my thoughts exactly, her whole pinky is hanging out


She's in the same pose in the previous photo, too. It really doesn't work with those shoes!


----------



## steph22

Hailee Steinfeld


----------



## steph22

Tallia Storm


----------



## steph22

Kate Mara


----------



## steph22

Olivia Munn


----------



## steph22

Chloe Moretz


----------



## steph22

Kate Mara


----------



## steph22

Emma Willis


----------



## steph22

Keri Russell


----------



## steph22

Jessica Biel


----------



## steph22

Kate Mara


----------



## steph22

Fearne Cotton


----------



## steph22

Kate Mara


----------



## steph22

Olivia Munn


----------



## steph22

Mariah Carey


----------



## steph22

Eleanor Tomlinson


----------



## steph22

Jessica Chastain


----------



## steph22

Maggie Q


----------



## steph22

Lake Bell


----------



## steph22

Sasha Pieterse


----------



## steph22

Nicole Richie


----------



## steph22

Jada Pinkett Smith


----------



## steph22

Gwyneth Paltrow


----------



## steph22

Selita Ebanks


----------



## steph22

Laverne Cox


----------



## steph22

Olivia Munn


----------



## steph22

Kat Graham


----------



## steph22

Alison Brie


----------



## steph22

Dita Von Teese


----------



## ReedFashionBlog

steph22 said:


> Maggie Q
> 
> View attachment 3729365



I love Maggie Q and these heels. Can you link me to where you found the photo, thank you


----------



## steph22

Heidi Klum


----------



## steph22

ReedFashionBlog said:


> I love Maggie Q and these heels. Can you link me to where you found the photo, thank you



gotceleb.com


----------



## steph22

Gwyneth Paltrow


----------



## steph22

La La Anthony


----------



## steph22

Christie Brinkley


----------



## steph22

Zendaya


----------



## steph22

Coco Austin


----------



## steph22

Gwyneth Paltrow


----------



## steph22

Alison Brie


----------



## steph22

Mariah Carey


----------



## steph22

Rachel Bilson


----------



## steph22

Kate Moss


----------



## steph22

Mariah Carey


----------



## steph22

Bethenny Frankel


----------



## steph22

Charlotte McKinney


----------



## steph22

Delilah Belle Hamlin


----------



## steph22

Tracee Ellis Ross


----------



## steph22

Miranda Cosgrove


----------



## steph22

Iskra Lawrence


----------



## steph22

Jada Pinkett Smith


----------



## steph22

Gigi Hadid


----------



## steph22

Monica Cruz


----------



## Christina2

steph22 said:


> Iskra Lawrence
> 
> View attachment 3743803


She wears her Loubs so well - no heel gap = just lovely


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Tallia Storm


----------



## steph22

Olivia Munn


----------



## steph22

Madelaine Petsch


----------



## steph22

Paris Hilton


----------



## steph22

La La Anthony


----------



## steph22

Nicole Scherzinger


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Donna Vekic


----------



## steph22

Jelena Jankovic


----------



## LavenderIce

Sportscaster Ros Gold-Onwude wearing Choca Spike


----------



## steph22

Jourdan Dunn


----------



## steph22

Melania *****


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Melania *****


----------



## jagwomen

steph22 said:


> Gigi Hadid
> 
> View attachment 3745455


How can Jada walk in those shoes ? I could fit two fingers in that heel gap


----------



## steph22

Natalie Portman


----------



## steph22

Lily Collins


----------



## steph22

Caroline Vreeland


----------



## steph22

Kristen Stewart


----------



## steph22

.


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Kristen Stewart


----------



## steph22

Stella Maxwell


----------



## steph22

Zendaya


----------



## steph22

Monica Bellucci


----------



## florcom

steph22 said:


> Kristen Stewart
> 
> View attachment 3753426


She looks great in high heels and has an incredibly sexy collection even though she hates high heels. She looks miserable most of the time she is in her high heels, I guess it is the pain that she is in.


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Lauren Silverman


----------



## steph22

Pamela Anderson


----------



## steph22

Tallia Storm


----------



## steph22

Kristina Rihanoff


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Blake Lively


----------



## steph22

Charisse Mills


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Mariah Carey


----------



## steph22

Olivia Munn


----------



## steph22

Olivia Munn


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Jada Pinkett Smith


----------



## steph22

Kat Graham


----------



## steph22

Kate Moss


----------



## steph22

Romee Strijd


----------



## steph22

Olivia Munn


----------



## steph22

Chloe Green


----------



## steph22

Tallia Storm


----------



## steph22

Tara Reid


----------



## steph22

Jessica Biel


----------



## steph22

Lily Collins


----------



## steph22

Claire Danes


----------



## steph22

Monica Bellucci


----------



## steph22

Joanne Froggatt


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria


----------



## steph22

Jessica Biel


----------



## steph22

Cara Delevingne


----------



## steph22

Elizabeth Olsen


----------



## steph22

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## steph22

Suranne Jones


----------



## steph22

Brie Larson


----------



## steph22

Naomi Watts


----------



## lovecue2bags

steph22 said:


> Olivia Munn
> 
> View attachment 3763271



Love love love these! Can anyone I.D them for me please?


----------



## steph22

Mariah Carey


----------



## steph22

Jordyn Jones


----------



## steph22

Mariah Carey


----------



## steph22

Mandy Moore


----------



## Stilettos Fan

steph22 said:


> Suranne Jones
> 
> View attachment 3789683


Great outfit as well!


----------



## steph22

Mariah Carey


----------



## steph22

Millie Mackintosh


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Tracee Ellis Ross


----------



## steph22

Mariah Carey


----------



## steph22

Mel B


----------



## steph22

Tallia Storm


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Jenna Coleman


----------



## cl-pig

Susan Lucci


----------



## steph22

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## steph22

Mel B


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Rochelle Humes


----------



## steph22

Storm Keating


----------



## steph22

Jessica Biel


----------



## PatsyCline

I love her new series, 'Sinners'.


----------



## steph22

Vanessa White


----------



## steph22

Penelope Cruz


----------



## steph22

Vivica A Fox


----------



## steph22

Kate Moss


----------



## steph22

Iggy Azalea


----------



## steph22

Paloma Faith


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Heidi Klum


----------



## steph22

Irina Shayk


----------



## steph22

Josephine Skriver


----------



## PatsyCline

steph22 said:


> Irina Shayk
> 
> View attachment 3819542


Major Exorcist moment! I had to look twice to confirm she was looking over his shoulder.


----------



## steph22

Brie Larson


----------



## steph22

Kate Mara


----------



## steph22

Taylor Hill


----------



## steph22

Tiffany *****


----------



## steph22

Chloe Bennet


----------



## steph22

Gwen Stefani


----------



## steph22

Evan Rachel Wood


----------



## steph22

Brie Larson


----------



## LolasCloset

steph22 said:


> Paloma Faith
> 
> View attachment 3818704



anyone know what style this is or have intel on this shoe?


----------



## steph22

Gigi Hadid


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Mel B


----------



## miriammarquez




----------



## steph22

Angelina Jolie


----------



## steph22

Yolanda Hadid


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Kirby


----------



## steph22

Emmy Rossum


----------



## cl-pig

Demi Lovato via instagram


----------



## steph22

Tracee Ellis Ross


----------



## steph22

Elizabeth Banks


----------



## Christina2

steph22 said:


> Tracee Ellis Ross
> 
> View attachment 3825999


I think she wears some of the best heels/outfits combinations.


----------



## steph22

Julianne Hough


----------



## steph22

Olivia Munn


----------



## steph22

Kerry Washington


----------



## steph22

Gwyneth Paltrow


----------



## steph22

Jessica Chastain


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## steph22

Lottie Moss


----------



## steph22

Daisy Lowe


----------



## steph22

Jenna Coleman


----------



## steph22

Beyoncé


----------



## steph22

Demi Lovato


----------



## steph22

Chloe Grace Moretz


----------



## steph22

Jessica Simpson


----------



## steph22

Lauren Silverman


----------



## steph22

Melania *****


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Jada Pinkett Smith


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Daisy Lowe


----------



## steph22

Katharine McPhee


----------



## steph22

Tallia Storm


----------



## steph22

Beyoncé


----------



## steph22

Chloe Green


----------



## steph22

Dita Von Teese


----------



## steph22

Krystle Lina


----------



## steph22

Kate Winslet


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Karlie Kloss


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## mari_merry

Tara Reid


----------



## steph22

Monica Bellucci


----------



## steph22

Beyoncé


----------



## steph22

Mel B


----------



## steph22

Anna Brewster


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## Perfect Day

steph22 said:


> Rita Ora
> 
> View attachment 3847663


Love her Charlotte Simone fox fur scarf!


----------



## cl-pig

Khloe


----------



## cl-pig

Lisa Snowdon


----------



## cl-pig

Cate Blanchett


----------



## steph22

Blake Lively


----------



## steph22

Elizabeth Gillies


----------



## steph22

Margot Robbie


----------



## steph22

Renee Zellweger


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Dascha Polanco


----------



## steph22

Delilah Belle Hamlin


----------



## steph22

Blake Lively


----------



## steph22

Priyanka Chopra


----------



## steph22

Dita Von Teese


----------



## steph22

Michelle Rodriquez


----------



## steph22

Jessica Chastain


----------



## steph22

Jessica Biel


----------



## steph22

Blake Lively


----------



## steph22

Catherine Zeta Jones


----------



## steph22

Blake Lively


----------



## steph22

Blake Lively


----------



## steph22

Kate Hudson


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Blake Lively


----------



## steph22

Tara Reid


----------



## steph22

Blake Lively


----------



## steph22

Gigi Hadid


----------



## steph22

Margot Robbie


----------



## steph22

Andrea Riseborough


----------



## steph22

Beyoncé


----------



## steph22

Cardi B


----------



## Christina2

steph22 said:


> Cardi B
> 
> View attachment 3855352
> 
> 
> View attachment 3855353



Wow. Love the earrings, love the nails, love the outfit. Love the heels. Fabulous.


----------



## steph22

Olivia Wilde


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Delilah Hamlin


----------



## steph22

Amy Adams


----------



## steph22

Ciara


----------



## steph22

Kaia Gerber


----------



## steph22

Beyoncé


----------



## steph22

Kate Hudson


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Faith Hill


----------



## steph22

Kate Bosworth


----------



## cl-pig

Rita Ora


----------



## cl-pig

Demi Rose


----------



## steph22

Chloe Green


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Kate Hudson


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Adrienne Bailon


----------



## steph22

Margaret Qualley


----------



## steph22

Naomi Campbell


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Mila Kunis


----------



## steph22

Jessica Biel


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## JoeDelRey

steph22 said:


> Naomi Campbell
> 
> View attachment 3865237


She looks great in The Blonds


----------



## steph22

Mariah Carey


----------



## steph22

Michelle Pfeiffer


----------



## steph22

Kerry Washington


----------



## steph22

Suranne Jones


----------



## cl-pig

Paris Hilton


----------



## steph22

Jenna Coleman


----------



## steph22

Emily Ratajkowski


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## cl-pig

Georgia Fowler


----------



## cl-pig

Neha Dhupia


----------



## steph22

Shailene Woodley


----------



## steph22

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## steph22

Jessica Biel


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Kat Graham


----------



## steph22

Cardi B


----------



## cl-pig

Lucy Fallon


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Jessica Biel


----------



## steph22

Jessica Lopez


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## J_L33

steph22 said:


> Emily Ratajkowski
> 
> View attachment 3870466



Where do I buy them in this color?


----------



## steph22

Barbara Palvin


----------



## steph22

Hilarie Burton


----------



## steph22

Penelope Cruz


----------



## steph22

Gigi Hadid


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Yolanda Hadid


----------



## steph22

Amber Heard


----------



## steph22

Jessica Biel


----------



## steph22

Anne Hathaway


----------



## steph22

Sofia Richie


----------



## steph22

Amber Heard


----------



## steph22

Zoe Saldana


----------



## steph22

Amber Heard


----------



## steph22

Nina Dobrev


----------



## cl-pig

Draya Michelle


----------



## steph22

Alison Brie


----------



## steph22

Kate Walsh


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Draya Michele


----------



## steph22

Tallia Storm


----------



## steph22

Demi Moore


----------



## steph22

Pom Klementieff


----------



## grtlegs

steph22 said:


> Demi Moore
> 
> View attachment 3882342


can anyone ID the black dress that Demi's friend is wearing?


----------



## steph22

Nicole Scherzinger


----------



## cl-pig

Olivia Attwood


----------



## cl-pig

Malaika Arora


----------



## cl-pig

Tallia Storm


----------



## steph22

Jessica Chastain


----------



## steph22

Dita Von Teese


----------



## steph22

Kerry Washington


----------



## steph22

Tracee Ellis Ross


----------



## steph22

Lily Collins


----------



## cl-pig

Karlie Kloss


----------



## cl-pig

Kym Marsh


----------



## steph22

Katy Perry


----------



## cl-pig

Ashley James


----------



## steph22

Kelly Gale


----------



## cl-pig

Lizzie Cundy


----------



## PatsyCline

I must be getting old, I don't recognise very many of these celebrities.


----------



## J_L33

steph22 said:


> Emily Ratajkowski
> 
> View attachment 3870466




Where can I get the louloudancing in this colorway?


----------



## cl-pig

Hollywood Actress Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Felicity Huffman


----------



## steph22

Cardi B


----------



## steph22

Gwen Stefani


----------



## LavenderIce

PatsyCline said:


> I must be getting old, I don't recognise very many of these celebrities.


Neither do I.  Unless they are American television and movie actors or musicians, I assume they are US or UK reality personalities.  lol


----------



## steph22

Selma Blair


----------



## cl-pig

Chrissy Tiegen


----------



## steph22

Daisy Ridley


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## PatsyCline

steph22 said:


> Cardi B
> 
> View attachment 3893175


The poor fellow to her left (on the right) seems totally mesmerised by something.


----------



## steph22

Gina Gershon


----------



## steph22

Karlie Kloss


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Winnie Harlow


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Olivia Munn


----------



## steph22

Iggy Azalea


----------



## steph22

Gal Gadot


----------



## cl-pig

Bollywood actress Katrina


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## PatsyCline

She's lucky to have a partner tall enough so that even with the highest heels, she's not taller than him.


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Kristen Bell


----------



## cl-pig

Chinese actress Hong Chau


----------



## steph22

Hailey Caulson


----------



## steph22

Olivia Munn


----------



## steph22

Zendaya


----------



## cl-pig

UK TV presenter Andrea McLean. Not sure - but they look like fakes!


----------



## steph22

Diane Kruger


----------



## steph22

Chloe Green


----------



## steph22

Hailee Steinfeld


----------



## cl-pig

Adrienne Houghton


----------



## steph22

Dita Von Teese


----------



## PatsyCline

steph22 said:


> Dita Von Teese
> 
> View attachment 3909686


Absolutely classic look!


----------



## steph22

Hailee Steinfeld


----------



## steph22

Katharine McPhee


----------



## steph22

Laura Dern


----------



## steph22

Mariah Carey


----------



## steph22

Karlie Kloss


----------



## steph22

Cardi B


----------



## steph22

Lori Loughlin


----------



## cl-pig

Melania


Thanks as always for the great work keeping this thread alive and kicking *steph22!*


----------



## steph22

Blac Chyna


----------



## steph22

Suranne Jones


----------



## steph22

Frankie Bridge


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Saoirse Ronan


----------



## steph22

Tracee Ellis Ross


----------



## steph22

Karrueche Tran


----------



## cl-pig

Kate Beckisnale


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Emilia Clarke


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Hudson


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Alison Brie


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Diane Kruger


----------



## Christina2

steph22 said:


> Kendall Jenner
> 
> View attachment 3928085


my goodness - legs forever ... who says pointed toes don't elongate the legs ?


----------



## steph22

Blake Lively


----------



## steph22

Iggy Azalea


----------



## steph22

Mary J Blige


----------



## steph22

Gigi Hadid


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Catherine Zeta Jones


----------



## cl-pig

Blake Lively


----------



## steph22

Tracee Ellis Ross


----------



## steph22

Iskra Lawrence


----------



## steph22

Catherine Zeta Jones


----------



## Flip88

NYE, Mel B in a silverfox fur and red soles. Getty.


----------



## steph22

Allison Williams


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning


----------



## steph22

Tallia Storm


----------



## steph22

Priyanka Chopra


----------



## steph22

Saoirse Ronan


----------



## steph22

Heidi Klum


----------



## steph22

Jessica Biel


----------



## steph22

Selma Blair


----------



## paolino71

Tallia Storm


----------



## paolino71

Olivia Culpo


----------



## cl-pig

Bethenny Frankel


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Diane Kruger


----------



## steph22

Justine Skye


----------



## bobobob

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Hailee Steinfeld


----------



## steph22

Anna Faris


----------



## bobobob

Cardi B


----------



## bobobob

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Iskra Lawrence


----------



## paolino71

Cassie _at the Clive Davis and Recording Academy Pre-Grammy Gala, New York City (27 January, 2018)_


----------



## paolino71

*Heidi Klum* _at the Minnie Mouse Hollywood Walk of Fame Ceremony Hollywood (22 January, 2018)_
_



_


----------



## steph22

Melania *****


----------



## bobobob

Penelope Cruz


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## bobobob

Camila Alves


----------



## bobobob

Danai Gurira zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Stacey Dash


----------



## bobobob

Sofia Vergara


----------



## PatsyCline

She is always dressed so lovely.


----------



## cl-pig

Sofia Vergara


----------



## bobobob

Emma Willis


----------



## bobobob

Melania *****


----------



## bobobob

Saoirse Ronan


----------



## cl-pig

Aishwariya Rai


----------



## bobobob

Lupita Nyong'o


----------



## bobobob

Bethenny Frankel


----------



## bobobob

Dwayne Johnson


----------



## steph22

Lauren Silverman


----------



## steph22

Tallia Storm


----------



## steph22

Elsa Hosk


----------



## cl-pig

Actress Yara Shahidi


----------



## bobobob

Sara Sampaio


----------



## bobobob

Anne de Paula


----------



## steph22

Hailey Clauson


----------



## steph22

Ellen Pompeo


----------



## bobobob

Florence Kasumba


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Padma Lakshmi


----------



## steph22

Charlotte Mckinney


----------



## cl-pig

Vogue Williams


----------



## cl-pig

Aishwarya Rai


----------



## cl-pig

UK soap actress Helen-Flanagan


----------



## bobobob

David Beckham


----------



## Flip88

Dior, Loubies and lynx [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] @ahedghraizy


----------



## steph22

Iggy Azalea


----------



## steph22

Blake Lively


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## steph22

Cardi B


----------



## steph22

Jourdan Dunn


----------



## steph22

Iggy Azalea


----------



## steph22

Lily James


----------



## steph22

Daisy Lowe


----------



## steph22

Kate Mara


----------



## steph22

Florence Pugh


----------



## steph22

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Lily James


----------



## steph22

Daisy Lowe


----------



## paolino71

Emma Stone


----------



## steph22

Jourdan Dunn


----------



## steph22

Mabel McVey


----------



## steph22

Dua Lipa


----------



## paolino71

Victoria Bonya _at the 2018 BAFTA Awards, London (2018)_
_



_


----------



## cl-pig

Jaime Chung


----------



## cl-pig

Greta Gerwig


----------



## cl-pig

Bollywood Actress Amrita Arora


----------



## cl-pig

Bollywood Actress Parineeti Chopra


----------



## cl-pig

Bollywood Actress Karishma Tanna


----------



## cl-pig

Nigerian TV presenter Bolanle Olukanni


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## steph22

Marie Osmond


----------



## steph22

Anne Hathaway


----------



## steph22

Emmy Rossum


----------



## steph22

Stella Maxwell


----------



## cl-pig

Tanya Harding


----------



## steph22

Angela Simmons


----------



## steph22

Kym Marsh


----------



## steph22

Garcelle Beauvais


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Portia Doubleday


----------



## steph22

Christa B. Allen


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Pamela Anderson


----------



## steph22

AnnaLynne McCord


----------



## steph22

Karlie Kloss


----------



## bobobob

Nicole Kidman


----------



## bobobob

Meryl Streep (clutch)


----------



## bobobob

Saoirse Ronan


----------



## bobobob

Jane Seymour


----------



## bobobob

Catt Sadler zimbio


----------



## paolino71

Stella Maxwell


----------



## steph22

Gal Gadot


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Bleona Qereti


----------



## steph22

Amanda Seyfried


----------



## steph22

Hailee Steinfeld


----------



## steph22

Tallia Storm


----------



## steph22

Kate Mara


----------



## steph22

Lupita Nyong'o


----------



## cl-pig

Priyanka Chopra


----------



## steph22

Penelope Cruz


----------



## steph22

Ciara


----------



## cl-pig

Nicole Scherzinger


----------



## cl-pig

Reality TV celeb Charlotte Crosby


----------



## cl-pig

Mel B


----------



## steph22

Mindy Kaling


----------



## cl-pig

Actress Leah Gibson


----------



## cl-pig

Marley Shelton


----------



## steph22

Tess Daly


----------



## steph22

Daisy Ridley


----------



## cl-pig

AJ Michalka


----------



## cl-pig

Daisy Ridley


----------



## paolino71

Mandy Capristo - German singer-songwriter


----------



## paolino71

Selma Blair


----------



## paolino71

*Reese Witherspoon* _at the The Late Show with Stephen Colbert (7 March, 2018)_


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## paolino71

Eiza Gonzalez at the Vanity Fair x Instagram bash in West Hollywood on January 6, 2018 (Getty Images)


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Blake Lively


----------



## paolino71

Montana Brown _at the TRIC Awards at Grosvenot House, London (13 March, 2018)_
_



_


----------



## paolino71

Danielle Panabaker _at the ‘Tomb Raider’ Premiere, Hollywood (2018)_
_



_


----------



## steph22

Rochelle Humes


----------



## paolino71

Emma Stone


----------



## cl-pig

paolino71 said:


> Emma Stone
> ]



^^^ is from 2016


----------



## cl-pig

Daisy Ridley


----------



## gordea3

cl-pig said:


> Daisy Ridley
> View attachment 4006431



Nice shoes... but the rest? Ugh. I love love LOVE Daisy but does this look remind anyone else of Weird Al or Kenny G? Is it just the hair? [emoji15]


----------



## Christina2

gordea3 said:


> Nice shoes... but the rest? Ugh. I love love LOVE Daisy but does this look remind anyone else of Weird Al or Kenny G? Is it just the hair? [emoji15]



Kenny G ? That is so spot on - and so funny too .... Love the color of the heels though, don't you ?


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Gwyneth Paltrow


----------



## gordea3

Christina2 said:


> Kenny G ? That is so spot on - and so funny too .... Love the color of the heels though, don't you ?



Yes! Shoes are lovely!


----------



## Christina2

steph22 said:


> Olivia Culpo
> 
> View attachment 4006659



She wears CL's so well. So confident - love it !!


----------



## steph22

Bella Thorne


----------



## paolino71

Kate Bosworth


----------



## steph22

Elizabeth Chambers


----------



## steph22

Tallia Storm


----------



## steph22

Mel B


----------



## cl-pig

Zendaya


----------



## cl-pig

UK TV presenter Jessica Taylor (Right)


----------



## cl-pig

UK Reality TV Star Olivia Attwood


----------



## cl-pig

UK soap opera Stephanie Davis


----------



## cl-pig

Sarah Harding from the band Girls Aloud


----------



## cl-pig

UK Reality tv star Yazmin Oukhello (right)


----------



## steph22

Blake Lively


----------



## steph22

Demi Lovato


----------



## cl-pig

UK Reality TV Star Charlotte Dawson (Right)


----------



## cl-pig

Heidi Klum


----------



## steph22

Megan Fox


----------



## cl-pig

Bollywood actress Kiara Advani


----------



## steph22

Mel B


----------



## steph22

Pamela Anderson


----------



## steph22

Natalia Dyer


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Hannah John-Kamen


----------



## steph22

Demi Rose


----------



## paolino71

Hailee Steinfeld _hunter for Target Ultimate Family Festival 2018, Pasadena (2018)_


----------



## steph22

Blac Chyna


----------



## paolino71

Dita Von Teese


----------



## steph22

Melania *****


----------



## steph22

Gwen Stefani


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## paolino71

Dita Von Teese


----------



## steph22

Lisa Parisi


----------



## steph22

Cardi B


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning


----------



## steph22

Cardi B


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## cl-pig

Model and Big Brother UK Contestant Chanelle McCleary


----------



## cl-pig

Bollywood Director Karan Johan (left)


----------



## paolino71

Kate Mara


----------



## steph22

Elizabeth Olsen


----------



## steph22

Paris Jackson


----------



## cl-pig

Cardi B


----------



## steph22

Emily VanCamp


----------



## cl-pig

Real Houswives of West Hollywood star Erika Jayne


----------



## cl-pig

UK Reality TV star Yazmin Oukhellou


----------



## cl-pig

Tallia Storm


----------



## steph22

Britney Spears


----------



## steph22

Aubrey Plaza


----------



## cl-pig

Omarosa Manigault


----------



## cl-pig

Nicky Hilton Rothschild


----------



## steph22

Laura Dern


----------



## steph22

Misty Copeland


----------



## steph22

Diane Von Furstenberg


----------



## steph22

Beyonce


----------



## cl-pig

Kerry Washington


----------



## cl-pig

Melania *****


----------



## steph22

Ciara Charteris


----------



## steph22

Ellise Chappell


----------



## steph22

Demi-Rose


----------



## steph22

Winnie Harlow


----------



## steph22

Draya Michele


----------



## cl-pig

Melania ***** (right)


----------



## cl-pig

Actress  Roselyn Sanchez


----------



## cl-pig

TV anchor Maria Bartiromo


----------



## steph22

Zendaya


----------



## cl-pig

Melaina *****


----------



## paolino71

Elisabeth Moss


----------



## steph22

Gigi Hadid


----------



## steph22

Scarlett Johansson


----------



## steph22

Zendaya


----------



## steph22

Blac Chyna


----------



## steph22

Tallia Storm


----------



## steph22

Amber Heard


----------



## steph22

Mariah Carey


----------



## steph22

Melania *****


----------



## steph22

Priyanka Chophra


----------



## steph22

Claire Foy


----------



## steph22

Gigi Hadid


----------



## steph22

Emmy Rossum


----------



## steph22

Blake Lively


----------



## steph22

Anna Kendrick


----------



## steph22

Priyanka Chophra


----------



## steph22

Jessica Biel


----------



## steph22

Blake Lively


----------



## steph22

Jessica Biel


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Elisabeth Moss


----------



## steph22

Priyanka Chophra


----------



## steph22

Priyanka Chopra


----------



## steph22

Zendaya


----------



## steph22

Sandra Bullock


----------



## steph22

Lexy Panterra


----------



## steph22

Paris Jackson


----------



## steph22

Yara Shadidi


----------



## steph22

Tanya Bardsley


----------



## paolino71

Natalie Dormer


----------



## steph22

Priyanka Chopra


----------



## steph22

Amber Heard


----------



## paolino71

Annalynne Mccord


----------



## steph22

Olivia Munn


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Blake Lively


----------



## steph22

Blake Lively


----------



## steph22

Priyanka Chopra


----------



## steph22

Cardi B


----------



## steph22

Penelope Cruz


----------



## cl-pig

Tracee Ellis Ross


----------



## paolino71

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Caprice


----------



## steph22

Karrueche Tran


----------



## steph22

Mel B


----------



## steph22

Blake Lively


----------



## steph22

Penelope Cruz


----------



## steph22

Vanessa White


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Joey King


----------



## steph22

Sofia Boutella


----------



## cl-pig

Sarah Gadon


----------



## steph22

Winnie Harlow


----------



## cl-pig

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Kendall jenner


----------



## paolino71

*Priyanka Chopra*


----------



## steph22

Kristen Stewart


----------



## steph22

Kristen Stewart


----------



## steph22

Lauren Silverman


----------



## steph22

Emilia Clarke


----------



## steph22

Blake Lively


----------



## cl-pig

Francia Raisa


----------



## cl-pig

Jacqueline Fernandez


----------



## steph22

Georgia Fowler


----------



## steph22

Winnie Harlow


----------



## steph22

Lara Stone


----------



## paolino71

Dove Cameron


----------



## steph22

Elsa Hosk


----------



## steph22

Catherine Zeta Jones


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Kristen Stewart


----------



## paolino71

Emily VanCamp


----------



## paolino71

Stella Maxwell


----------



## steph22

Mindy Kaling


----------



## steph22

Emilia Clarke


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## paolino71

Emilia Clarke


----------



## steph22

Mindy Kaling


----------



## paolino71

Emilia Clarke


----------



## paolino71

Kristen Bell


----------



## steph22

Mel B


----------



## paolino71

Emilia Clarke


----------



## paolino71

Scarlett Johansson


----------



## paolino71

Olivia Munn


----------



## PatsyCline

paolino71 said:


> Olivia Munn



Watched the season premiere of ‘Six’. She was kicking butts.


----------



## steph22

Mel B


----------



## steph22

Keri Russell


----------



## steph22

Penelope Cruz


----------



## steph22

Lauren Silverman


----------



## steph22

Ashley Judd


----------



## cl-pig

Gizelle Oliveira


----------



## steph22

Blac Chyna


----------



## paolino71

Kristen Stewart


----------



## paolino71

Kristen Stewart


----------



## bobobob

Tracee Ellis Ross


----------



## bobobob

Dianna Agron


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Nicole Scherzinger


----------



## Christina2

steph22 said:


> Nicole Scherzinger
> 
> View attachment 4090776


What a gorgeous look !


----------



## bobobob

Dakota Blue Richards


----------



## bobobob

Nikki Bella zimbio


----------



## steph22

Nicole Scherzinger


----------



## steph22

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## PatsyCline

bobobob said:


> Nikki Bella zimbio



If you watch her shows, she’s a big supporter of the brand.


----------



## cl-pig

January Jones


----------



## cl-pig

Jacqueline Fernandez


----------



## bobobob

Mindy Kaling


----------



## bobobob

Grace Chatto zimbio


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Shanola Hampton


----------



## bobobob

Kerry Washington


----------



## bobobob

Iskra Lawrence


----------



## steph22

Martha Hunt


----------



## steph22

January Jones


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## steph22

Brie Larson


----------



## steph22

Holly Valance


----------



## steph22

Winnie Harlow


----------



## bobobob

Zendaya zimbio


----------



## cl-pig

Leslie Bibb


----------



## steph22

Cardi B


----------



## steph22

Eleanor Tomlinson


----------



## steph22

Amber Le Bon


----------



## steph22

Alexa Chung


----------



## steph22

Iggy Azalea


----------



## bobobob

Lil' Kim


----------



## steph22

Alison Brie


----------



## Christina2

bobobob said:


> Lil' Kim


Lovely heels. Are they Lady Peeps ?


----------



## steph22

Blac Chyna


----------



## steph22

Jessica Chastain


----------



## steph22

Ariana Grande


----------



## cl-pig

Amandla Stenberg


----------



## steph22

Heather Watson


----------



## paolino71

Hailee Steinfeld


----------



## steph22

Gwen Stefani


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## paolino71

Hailee Steinfeld


----------



## steph22

Melissa George


----------



## steph22

Penelope Cruz


----------



## steph22

Katie Price


----------



## steph22

Natalie Dormer


----------



## steph22

Naomi Campbell


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## steph22

Gwyneth Paltrow


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## steph22

Emilia Clarke


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## steph22

Nicola Roberts


----------



## steph22

Mariah Carey


----------



## label24

steph22 said:


> Jennifer Lopez
> 
> View attachment 4116530



I wanna try this outfit! [emoji1330]


----------



## steph22

Dita Von Teese


----------



## steph22

Melania *****


----------



## cl-pig

Blanca Suarez


----------



## paolino71

Melania *****
https://1v1d1e1lmiki1lgcvx32p49h8fe-wpengine.netdna-ssl.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/04/1524548059-brigitte-macron-and-melania-*****-in-the-us.jpg


----------



## steph22

Melania *****


----------



## steph22

Rachel McCord


----------



## steph22

Melania *****


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Lily James


----------



## steph22

Lily James


----------



## steph22

Mel B


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Jessica Szohr


----------



## steph22

Megan McKenna


----------



## steph22

Naomi Campbell


----------



## steph22

Olivia Munn


----------



## steph22

Tracee Ellis Ross


----------



## steph22

Cassie Scerbo


----------



## steph22

Clarissa Molina


----------



## steph22

Hayley Atwell


----------



## steph22

Lauren Silverman


----------



## cl-pig

Bollywood actress Jhanvi Kapoor in Iriza


----------



## cl-pig

Melania stepping off a plane in Nashville


----------



## cl-pig

Kate Moss


----------



## cl-pig

Susan Lucci


----------



## steph22

Vanessa White


----------



## cl-pig

Love island contestant Georgina Steel


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Jessica Simpson


----------



## steph22

Hayley Atwell


----------



## steph22

Jessica Simpson


----------



## steph22

Blac Chyna


----------



## steph22

Elle Macpherson


----------



## steph22

Nicole Scherzinger


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Charlize Theron


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Dita Von Teese


----------



## cl-pig

Celine DIon


----------



## steph22

Emily Ratajkowski


----------



## cl-pig

Kim Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Melania *****


----------



## bobobob

Lauren Cohan zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Jenna Johnson zimbio


----------



## cl-pig

Omarosa Manigault Newman


----------



## cl-pig

Jennifer Flavin


----------



## steph22

Jessica Biel


----------



## steph22

Jessica Biel


----------



## cl-pig

Jenna Johnson


----------



## steph22

Blake Lively


----------



## steph22

Blake Lively


----------



## steph22

Anna Kendrick


----------



## steph22

Angelina Jolie


----------



## bobobob

Khloe Kardashian zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Brooke Lewis zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Chantel Jeffries


----------



## bobobob

Frankie Grande zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Reese Witherspoon - Almeria wedge


----------



## bobobob

Kim Petras zimbio


----------



## steph22

Blac Chyna


----------



## bobobob

Myleene Klass - So Kate


----------



## bobobob

Cardi B


----------



## bobobob

Sofia Vergara - Madmonica


----------



## steph22

Nicki Minaj


----------



## steph22

Coco Austin


----------



## bobobob

Angelina Jolie


----------



## bobobob

JWoww


----------



## steph22

Jane Seymour


----------



## steph22

Katharine McPhee


----------



## steph22

Megan McKenna


----------



## PatsyCline

steph22 said:


> Megan McKenna
> 
> View attachment 4171883



I had no idea who she was. I Googled her, she has a great voice, and great style.


----------



## bobobob

Myleene Klass


----------



## bobobob

Blac Chyna


----------



## steph22

Natalie Nunn


----------



## bobobob

Jenni Farley/Jwoww


----------



## steph22

Claudia Winkelman


----------



## PatsyCline

steph22 said:


> Natalie Nunn
> 
> View attachment 4174306


Who is the person on the left?


----------



## bobobob

Melania *****


----------



## bobobob

PatsyCline said:


> Who is the person on the left?



Rodrigo Alves / Human Ken Doll


----------



## PatsyCline

bobobob said:


> Rodrigo Alves / Human Ken Doll



Thanks. OK, I looked him up on Google. That explains his appearance.


----------



## cl-pig

Claudia Winkleman


----------



## steph22

Kristin Chenoweth


----------



## cl-pig

Sofia Carson


----------



## paolino71

Zendaya


----------



## steph22

Claudia Jordan


----------



## steph22

Natalie Dormer


----------



## cl-pig

Late Aretha Franklin


----------



## cl-pig

Bradley Cooper


----------



## steph22

Zendaya


----------



## steph22

Hannah Donker


----------



## steph22

Doutzen Kroes


----------



## steph22

Laura Whitmore


----------



## steph22

Zendaya


----------



## steph22

Claudia Winkleman


----------



## steph22

Constance Wu


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Lil Kim


----------



## steph22

Gigi Hadid


----------



## steph22

Zoe Saldaña


----------



## steph22

Sara Sampaio


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Jane Seymour


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Blake Lively


----------



## steph22

Salma Hayek


----------



## steph22

Pom Klementieff


----------



## steph22

Angelina Jolie


----------



## steph22

Sarah Jayne Dunn


----------



## steph22

Blake Lively


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Blake Lively


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Sara Sampaio


----------



## steph22

Olivia Munn


----------



## steph22

Jessica Chastain


----------



## steph22

Blake Lively


----------



## steph22

Joan Smalls


----------



## steph22

Blake Lively


----------



## steph22

Winnie Harlow


----------



## steph22

Laura Whitmore


----------



## steph22

Winnie Harlow


----------



## steph22

Alison Brie


----------



## steph22

Vanessa White


----------



## steph22

Portia Freeman


----------



## cl-pig

UK TV presenter Laura Whitmore


----------



## steph22

Padma Lakshmi


----------



## steph22

Natalia Dyer


----------



## steph22

Jourdan Dunn


----------



## steph22

Cardi B


----------



## PatsyCline

Christian Louboutin wins copyright case over red soles in EU.
https://www.cnn.com/videos/cnnmoney...van-haren-court-ruling-cnnmoney-orig.cnnmoney


----------



## steph22

Scarlett Johansson


----------



## steph22

Anna Friel


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## steph22

Anna Safroncik


----------



## steph22

Ariana Grande


----------



## steph22

Mariah Carey


----------



## cl-pig

Suzanne Somers


----------



## steph22

Zendaya


----------



## steph22

Yara Shahidi


----------



## steph22

Blac Chyna


----------



## paolino71

Sofia Carson


----------



## steph22

Blake Lively


----------



## cl-pig

UK Reality TV star Rosie Williams


----------



## steph22

Gloria Estefan


----------



## JoeDelRey

Kylie Minogue on her Golden Tour


----------



## steph22

Cardi B


----------



## steph22

Monica Bellucci


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Sara Sampaio


----------



## steph22

Rachel Weisz


----------



## steph22

Cassie


----------



## steph22

Larsa Pippen


----------



## cl-pig

Christie Brinkley


----------



## steph22

Tallia Storm


----------



## steph22

Cheryl Tweedy


----------



## steph22

Elle Fanning


----------



## paolino71

Sabrina Carpenter


----------



## steph22

Carey Mulligan


----------



## steph22

Princess of Thailand Sirivannavari Nariratana


----------



## steph22

Holly Willoughby


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Mastronardi


----------



## steph22

Mia Goth


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Bella Thorne


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Victoria Silvstedt


----------



## steph22

Monica Bellucci


----------



## paolino71

Elle Fanning


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## PatsyCline

steph22 said:


> Nicky Hilton
> 
> View attachment 4215284



Isn’t that her publicity shy sister, Paris?


----------



## paolino71

Elizabeth Hurley


----------



## steph22

Tracee Ellis Ross


----------



## bobobob

Camila Cabello


----------



## bobobob

Kelsea Ballerini


----------



## steph22

Erika Jayne


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Kelly Rowland


----------



## steph22

Gigi Hadid


----------



## steph22

Hilary Swank


----------



## steph22

Ciara


----------



## paolino71

Dua Lipa


----------



## steph22

Bethenny Frankel


----------



## steph22

Amber Heard


----------



## steph22

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## steph22

Sara Sampaio


----------



## steph22

Jenna Coleman


----------



## steph22

Lisa Snowdon


----------



## steph22

Megan McKenna


----------



## steph22

Cardi B


----------



## steph22

Olivia Munn


----------



## paolino71

Melania *****

https://media1.popsugar-assets.com/files/thumbor/Ea1tWtkaUXN3kLRD21WomY9iOLA/fit-in/1024x1024/filters:format_auto-!!-:strip_icc-!!-/2017/10/10/703/n/1922564/37aed4e923267705_melania23/i/Melania-*****-Green-Dress-Christian-Louboutin-Heels.jpg


----------



## steph22

steph22 said:


> Olivia Munn
> 
> View attachment 4225320


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## loveydovey35

JoeDelRey said:


> View attachment 4203646
> View attachment 4203646
> View attachment 4203647
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kylie Minogue on her Golden Tour



I believe these are Guccis, not CL?


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon and her daughter Ava.


----------



## PatsyCline

Eva Marie (ex-WWE wrestler)


----------



## steph22

Cheryl


----------



## Loubspassion

steph22 said:


> Erika Jayne
> 
> View attachment 4217897


How are these called? Never seen it before.


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Ellen Pompeo


----------



## steph22

Amber Heard


----------



## steph22

Katherine McNamara


----------



## steph22

Sandra Bullock


----------



## cl-pig

Carol Vonderman


----------



## steph22

Karolina Kurkova


----------



## steph22

Hailee Steinfeld


----------



## steph22

Priyanka Chopra


----------



## steph22

Kerry Washington


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Kiernan Shipka


----------



## steph22

Tallia Storm


----------



## steph22

Toni Garrn


----------



## steph22

Nicole Kidman


----------



## steph22

Zoe Kravitz


----------



## steph22

Rose Bertram


----------



## steph22

Hailee Steinfeld


----------



## steph22

Laura Whitmore


----------



## paolino71

Emilia Clarke


----------



## steph22

Sophia Bush


----------



## steph22

Shailene Woodley


----------



## steph22

Claire Foy


----------



## steph22

Jordyn Woods


----------



## steph22

Priyanka Chopra


----------



## steph22

Claire Foy


----------



## steph22

Vanessa White


----------



## steph22

Josephine Skriver


----------



## steph22

Suki Waterhouse


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Gigi Hadid


----------



## cl-pig

Melania *****


----------



## cl-pig

Melania *****


----------



## cl-pig

Tammy Hembrow


----------



## cl-pig

Melanie Brown


----------



## steph22

Thandie Newton


----------



## steph22

Tracee Ellis Ross


----------



## steph22

Mila Kunis


----------



## steph22

JWoww


----------



## steph22

Gwen Stefani


----------



## steph22

Dita Von Teese


----------



## steph22

Kerry Washington


----------



## steph22

Amber Heard


----------



## steph22

Anitta


----------



## steph22

Gwyneth Paltrow


----------



## steph22

Clara Paget


----------



## steph22

Cindy Crawford


----------



## steph22

Floyd Mayweather Jr


----------



## steph22

Tallia Storm


----------



## So Kate fan

steph22 said:


> Tallia Storm
> 
> View attachment 4254363



Talia is gorgeous and she's always in Louboutin


----------



## cl-pig

Mariah Carey


----------



## cl-pig

Melania


----------



## steph22

Cindy Crawford


----------



## steph22

Tallia Storm


----------



## steph22

Brigitte Macron


----------



## steph22

Melania *****


----------



## cl-pig

Vanessa White


----------



## steph22

Cardi B


----------



## cl-pig

Bollywood actress Deepika Padukone custom made wedding shoes


----------



## steph22

Catherine Zeta Jones


----------



## steph22

Chloe Green


----------



## paolino71

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Catherine Zeta Jones


----------



## cl-pig

Priyanka Chopra


----------



## steph22

Jourdan Dunn


----------



## steph22

Christie Brinkley


----------



## steph22

Nicola Roberts


----------



## steph22

Jodie Whittaker


----------



## steph22

Blake Lively


----------



## steph22

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## steph22

Julia Roberts


----------



## steph22

Hailee Steinfeld


----------



## steph22

Hailee Steinfeld


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts


----------



## steph22

Nicole Kidman


----------



## steph22

Kerry Washington


----------



## steph22

Lisa Vanderpump


----------



## steph22

Adriana Lima


----------



## steph22

Karen Gillan


----------



## steph22

Amber Heard


----------



## steph22

Gwen Stefani


----------



## steph22

Ayda Field


----------



## cl-pig

Elsa Pataky


----------



## paolino71

Hailee Steinfeld


----------



## steph22

Sandra Bullock


----------



## steph22

Elsa Pataky


----------



## steph22

Leah Remini


----------



## PatsyCline

Megan McKenna


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## steph22

Gigi Hadid


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Lily Collins


----------



## steph22

Leah Remini


----------



## steph22

Amber Heard


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Jess Wright


----------



## steph22

Jessica Chastain


----------



## steph22

Zendaya


----------



## PatsyCline

Zendaya


----------



## cl-pig

Sara Carbonero


----------



## PatsyCline

cl-pig said:


> Sara Carbonero
> View attachment 4280975


Does anyone know who the man is? He looks familiar, but I can't place him.


----------



## SoCathy

Iker Casillas


----------



## steph22

Brooke Vincent


----------



## steph22

Sandra Bullock


----------



## steph22

Hailee Steinfeld


----------



## paolino71

Elizabeth Hurley


----------



## paolino71

Olivia Munn


----------



## steph22

Lizzie Cundy


----------



## steph22

Amy Adams


----------



## steph22

Hailee Steinfeld


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Dita Von Teese


----------



## bobobob

Melania *****


----------



## bobobob

Cardi B


----------



## steph22

Felicity Jones


----------



## bobobob

Iskra Lawrence


----------



## steph22

Christina Aguilera


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Hudson zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Sandra Oh zimbio


----------



## steph22

Laura Dern


----------



## steph22

Glenn Close


----------



## bobobob

Regina King zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Danai Gurira


----------



## steph22

Lisa Edelstein


----------



## bobobob

Emily Blunt


----------



## steph22

Amy Adams


----------



## bobobob

Mahershala Ali - Alpha Male Flat


----------



## bobobob

Laura Harrier


----------



## bobobob

Pom Klementieff


----------



## bobobob

Amy Adams


----------



## bobobob

Ella Balinska


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Chastain zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Isla Fisher


----------



## bobobob

Soliel Moon Frye


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Winnie Harlow (on catwalk)


----------



## steph22

Rachel McCord


----------



## steph22

Georgia Fowler


----------



## bobobob

Paris Hilton


----------



## steph22

Marina De Tavira


----------



## bobobob

Sacha Baron Cohen


----------



## bobobob

Catherine Zeta Jones


----------



## bobobob

Gemma Chan


----------



## bobobob

Nicole Kidman


----------



## bobobob

Dakota Fanning - Palmette clutch zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Malika Haqq


----------



## bobobob

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Taylor Swift


----------



## bobobob

Lady Gaga


----------



## steph22

Dita Von Teese


----------



## steph22

Shanola Hampton


----------



## bobobob

Allison Williams


----------



## bobobob

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## bobobob

Gemma Chan zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Jessie James Decker zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Lady Gaga


----------



## bobobob

Youtuber Gigi Gorgeous


----------



## bobobob

Naomi Watts - Vanite clutch zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Dita Von Teese (clutch) zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Chanel Iman zimbio


----------



## steph22

Jasmine Tookes


----------



## steph22

Blake Lively


----------



## steph22

steph22 said:


> Blake Lively
> 
> View attachment 4302357


----------



## steph22

Paris Hilton


----------



## bobobob

Emily Blunt (custom)


----------



## bobobob

Elizabeth Olsen zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Poppy Delevingne


----------



## bobobob

Holly Taylor zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Millicent Simmonds zimbio


----------



## steph22

Isabella Gomez


----------



## bobobob

Megan McKenna


----------



## mal

Can anyone ID Paris Hilton’s sunglasses?


----------



## bobobob

Saoirse Ronan


----------



## bobobob

Adriana Lima


----------



## bobobob

Megan McKenna


----------



## bobobob

Storm Keating


----------



## bobobob

Kate Moss


----------



## bobobob

Anya Taylor-Joy


----------



## steph22

Anya Taylor-Joy


----------



## steph22

Megan McKenna


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## bobobob

Natalia Vodianova zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Sarah Paulson


----------



## bobobob

Christie Brinkley


----------



## bobobob

Rachel McCord


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## steph22

Naomi Campbell


----------



## Flip88

More of a "socialite" than celebrity per se but I do love these shoes and actually the entire outfit @mrs_bcworld


----------



## steph22

Megan Barton Hanson


----------



## bobobob

Molly Wright zimbio


----------



## steph22

Ayca Aysin Turan (MAG Magazine 2019)


----------



## bobobob

Amanda Holden


----------



## steph22

Karlie Kloss


----------



## steph22

Monica Bellucci


----------



## bobobob

Megan McKenna


----------



## steph22

Amy Adams


----------



## bobobob

Laura Whitmore zimbio


----------



## steph22

Kym Johnson


----------



## steph22

Noemie Lenoir


----------



## steph22

Emily Blunt


----------



## steph22

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## steph22

Dascha Polanco


----------



## bobobob

Monica Bellucci zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Nikki Bella


----------



## steph22

Sabina Gadecki


----------



## steph22

Jaime Alexander


----------



## bobobob

Amanda Holden


----------



## bobobob

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## bobobob

Iris Mittenaere


----------



## bobobob

Telli Swift zimbio


----------



## nawaljemal

bobobob said:


> Khloe Kardashian


Khloe is always on point with her pointed toe Loubs.  Love her looks most of the time.


----------



## nawaljemal

steph22 said:


> Kate Beckinsale
> 
> View attachment 4320023


Stunning!


----------



## nawaljemal

steph22 said:


> Rita Ora
> 
> View attachment 4310239


I don't know what happened to Rita.  She used to wear the sexiest pointed-toe Loubs but something happened and she hasn't worn anything nice in a long time *by nice I mean 120mm/130mm pointed toe pumps).  She also is trying to make her own shoe line.  Not another line of shoes made by a celeb in an already saturated market!  Leave making heels up to the big 3!  Casadei, Christian Louboutin and Jimmy Choo!


----------



## nawaljemal

bobobob said:


> Sarah Paulson


Nice look for Sarah, but IMO: 120mm or go home!


----------



## bobobob

Amy Adams


----------



## bobobob

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## Christina2

bobobob said:


> Kate Beckinsale



What a fantastic look. So sexy Kate.


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Mastronardi


----------



## bobobob

Lil Kim zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Aydin


----------



## bobobob

Gwen Stefani


----------



## bobobob

Candice Patton


----------



## bobobob

Yara Shahidi


----------



## bobobob

Gemma Chan


----------



## bobobob

Dave Franco


----------



## bobobob

Catherine Zeta-Jones


----------



## nawaljemal

Karen Civil


----------



## nawaljemal

bobobob said:


> Yara Shahidi


Lovely.  Wish they weren't obscured by her lace bottoms though.


----------



## bobobob

Chris Pine


----------



## bobobob

Harry Shum Jr


----------



## nawaljemal

bobobob said:


> Gemma Chan


Only a few sightings at the SAG Awards.  How annoying/disappointing.  There are too many strappy sandals out there for some reason.


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## nawaljemal

steph22 said:


> Olivia Culpo
> 
> View attachment 4323679


She is always so elegant in her So Kates.  Yum.


----------



## nawaljemal

paolino71 said:


> Olivia Culpo


Those are Jimmy Choo.  Is there a sub forum here for other pumps like Casadei/Jimmy Choo sightings?


----------



## bobobob

Demi Moore - Marie Jane zimbio/christianlouboutin


----------



## bobobob

Lupita Nyong'o


----------



## steph22

Natalia Dyer


----------



## bobobob

Teresa Giudice


----------



## bobobob

Natalia Dyer zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Amy Jackson zimbio


----------



## steph22

Tiffany Young


----------



## label24

nawaljemal said:


> She is always so elegant in her So Kates.  Yum.



Those are an old cut pigalle 120 in silver speccio


----------



## nawaljemal

label24 said:


> Those are an old cut pigalle 120 in silver speccio


Thanks!


----------



## nawaljemal

Ashley James


----------



## bobobob

Eva Longoria


----------



## nawaljemal

bobobob said:


> Eva Longoria


Ewwww Eva!  You haven't worn any nice, completely visible pointed toe Louboutin pumps since the Godiva Chocolate promotion in 2016.


----------



## steph22

Amanda Clayton


----------



## steph22

Amber Heard


----------



## steph22

Amy Adams


----------



## steph22

Laura Dern


----------



## bobobob

Dita von Teese


----------



## paolino71

Gemma Chan


----------



## steph22

Lauren Silverman


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Brie Larson


----------



## steph22

Claire Foy


----------



## steph22

Elena Matei


----------



## steph22

Natasha Lyonne


----------



## nawaljemal

steph22 said:


> Amber Heard
> 
> View attachment 4330786


She looks stunning. Yum.


----------



## nawaljemal

bobobob said:


> Dita von Teese


Would love to see her in So Kates.  Not sure what her problem is.  She always seems to choose the least sexiest heels.


----------



## LavenderIce

^Dita's style is ladylike glam.  She favors vintage styles over va-va-voom sexy.  I do think she can rock any heel style.


----------



## bobobob

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## bobobob

Nicky Hilton zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Priyanka Chopra


----------



## nawaljemal

bobobob said:


> Priyanka Chopra


Lovely look for her.  Wishing the pants didn't cover up those gorgeous pumps.


----------



## nawaljemal

LavenderIce said:


> ^Dita's style is ladylike glam.  She favors vintage styles over va-va-voom sexy.  I do think she can rock any heel style.


She favors granny heels.  Yay.


----------



## LavenderIce

nawaljemal said:


> She favors granny heels.  Yay.


I didn't know the Pigalle, Alti Pump and Catwoman were granny shoes.  She wears flats and even platform sandals along with one of a kind pieces that Msr. Louboutin created just for her.   She knows her style and is true to herself.  That makes her sexy.  If she's a granny, then she's a sexy one.


----------



## nawaljemal

LavenderIce said:


> I didn't know the Pigalle, Alti Pump and Catwoman were granny shoes.  She wears flats and even platform sandals along with one of a kind pieces that Msr. Louboutin created just for her.   She knows her style and is true to herself.  That makes her sexy.  If she's a granny, then she's a sexy one.


Ok the Pigalle looks nice on her but the Alti and Catwoman aren't sexy at all.  I didn't say she was a granny.  She just weird taste that's all.


----------



## bobobob

Nicky Hilton zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Laura Carmichael


----------



## label24

LavenderIce said:


> ^Dita's style is ladylike glam.  She favors vintage styles over va-va-voom sexy.  I do think she can rock any heel style.



But even with the ladylike glam she could wear a 120mm heels


----------



## bobobob

Dita Von Teese


----------



## LavenderIce

label24 said:


> But even with the ladylike glam she could wear a 120mm heels



She has. Pigalle, Alti, just to name a few.


----------



## bobobob

Lauren Lee Smith (R) zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Eleanor Tomlinson zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Shailene Woodley


----------



## mal

nawaljemal, I think you need to be careful about saying that styles are “weird “. You will be insulting or hurting the feelings of other members that may like styles different from the ones that you like.


----------



## bobobob

Amy Adams


----------



## bobobob

Eleanor Tomlinson


----------



## bobobob

Ciara zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Rita Ora zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Nicky Hilton


----------



## nawaljemal

bobobob said:


> Rita Ora zimbio


Lovely.  Haven't seen her in Loubs in ages!


----------



## bobobob

Jodie Comer


----------



## bobobob

Gemma Whelan zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Charlize Theron


----------



## bobobob

Eleanor Tomlinson


----------



## bobobob

Hennessy Carolina - Cardi B's sister


----------



## bobobob

Sabrina Carpenter


----------



## bobobob

Susan Lucci


----------



## racquel

nawaljemal said:


> Khloe is always on point with her pointed toe Loubs.  Love her looks most of the time.



Agree! She's my gal, flaunts her body with ultra sexy outfits and shoes -- body hugging, flesh baring, Loub 5" stiletto heels, long nails, big earrings, etc. I realize the Kardashians get ripped for being no-talent phonies, but I look to Klohe for inspiration. See pics, OMG what sexy b****y outfits!

I wanna be like Khloe!


----------



## bobobob

Sara Sampaio


----------



## bobobob

Miss Universe 2018 Catriona Gray  zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Abbie Cornish


----------



## steph22

Vanessa White


----------



## bobobob

Erika Jayne zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Lisa Rinna zimbio


----------



## nawaljemal

bobobob said:


> Erika Jayne zimbio


Erika looks lovely as always in her So Kates.


----------



## bobobob

Melania *****


----------



## bobobob

Tracee Ellis Ross


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## bobobob

Winnie Harlow


----------



## nawaljemal

Janina Gavankar


----------



## bobobob

Mary J. Blige


----------



## bobobob

Regina King


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## bobobob

Daisy Lowe


----------



## nawaljemal

bobobob said:


> Daisy Lowe


Not digging the new hair do but she looks lovely in her So Kates as usual.


----------



## nawaljemal

Natalia Janoszek


----------



## bobobob

Alana Stewart zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Abbey Clancy


----------



## steph22

Emmy Rossum


----------



## nawaljemal

bobobob said:


> Abbey Clancy


Wow!  She looks amazing.


----------



## bobobob

Vanessa White


----------



## bobobob

Florence Pugh


----------



## steph22

Olivia Buckland


----------



## nawaljemal

steph22 said:


> Olivia Buckland
> 
> View attachment 4343845


Gorgeous!


----------



## bobobob

Karrueche Tran


----------



## bobobob

Vivica A Fox


----------



## steph22

Megan Barton Hanson


----------



## bobobob

Holly Ramsay


----------



## steph22

Ciara


----------



## steph22

Nene Leakes


----------



## bobobob

Vanessa White


----------



## steph22

Lauren Silverman


----------



## bobobob

Grace Chatto


----------



## paolino71

Sara Sampaio


----------



## BaggyGenes

steph22 said:


> Naomi Campbell
> 
> View attachment 4314484


Omg Naomi...must you?! MUST YOU?! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji1487][emoji1487]


----------



## bobobob

Havana Brown


----------



## steph22

Kelly Brook


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## steph22

Nathalie Kelley


----------



## bobobob

Lily Allen


----------



## Christina2

steph22 said:


> Kelly Brook
> 
> View attachment 4347425



Mmmm so nice to see Ms Brook in a pair of HIGH heels after all those 3 and 3 1/2 inch flats


----------



## bobobob

Megan Barton-Hanson zimbio


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Abbey Clancy


----------



## bobobob

Florence Pugh (right) zimbio


----------



## steph22

Demi Rose


----------



## bobobob

Larsa Pippen zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Adriana Lima


----------



## steph22

Zendaya


----------



## steph22

Chloe Dykstra


----------



## bobobob

Heart Evangelista zimbio


----------



## steph22

Zoe Saldana


----------



## bobobob

Lashana Lynch, Brie Larson, and Gemma Chan zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Jasmine Tookes


----------



## nawaljemal

bobobob said:


> Jasmine Tookes


Lovely to see her in her So Kates after a stint of 2 or 3 inch sandal heels.


----------



## steph22

Felicity Huffman


----------



## steph22

Camila Morrone


----------



## bobobob

French singer Jehnny Beth zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Madelaine Petsch


----------



## steph22

Gwendoline Christie: Interview Magazine 2019


----------



## bobobob

Carey Mulligan


----------



## bobobob

Thomasin McKenzie


----------



## bobobob

Diego Luna


----------



## bobobob

Regina King zimbio


----------



## steph22

Ciara


----------



## steph22

Paris Jackson


----------



## steph22

Kerry Washington


----------



## steph22

Mindy Kaling


----------



## steph22

Winnie Harlow


----------



## steph22

Adriana Lima


----------



## steph22

Emilia Clarke


----------



## steph22

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts


----------



## steph22

Sabrina Dhowre


----------



## nawaljemal

Lana Condor


----------



## nawaljemal

Sara Sampaio


----------



## steph22

Aubrey Plaza


----------



## steph22

Priyanka Chopra


----------



## bobobob

Megan McKenna


----------



## nawaljemal

Ellie Gonsalves


----------



## bobobob

Zendaya


----------



## nawaljemal

bobobob said:


> Zendaya


She looks so lovely as usual.


----------



## bobobob

Brie Larson


----------



## bobobob

Lashana Lynch zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Amy Childs


----------



## nawaljemal

bobobob said:


> Amy Childs


Isn't this sighting from years ago?


----------



## potzorbie

nawaljemal said:


> Isn't this sighting from years ago?


Nope, it was from yesterday.


----------



## nawaljemal

potzorbie said:


> Nope, it was from yesterday.


Thanks.


----------



## steph22

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## bobobob

Zendaya


----------



## bobobob

Kate Beckinsale zimbio


----------



## PatsyCline

Kate Beckinsale with Pete Davidson after SNL taping.


----------



## nawaljemal

Lana Wilkinson


----------



## bobobob

Nicky Hilton zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Janelle Monae


----------



## bobobob

Janelle Monae


----------



## bobobob

^ sorry about the repost 

Pom Klementieff zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Gemma Chan instagram/gemma_chan


----------



## bobobob

Melania ***** zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Megan Barton Hanson


----------



## bobobob

Megan McKenna


----------



## bobobob

Emma Willis


----------



## bobobob

Draya Michele


----------



## steph22

Gemma Chan


----------



## steph22

Kelly Brook


----------



## bobobob

Georgia Steel


----------



## steph22

Blac Chyna


----------



## nawaljemal

Amara La Negra


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## steph22

Megan Barton Hanson


----------



## steph22

Gwyneth Paltrow


----------



## steph22

Elisabeth Moss


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## Christina2

steph22 said:


> Kelly Brook
> 
> View attachment 4365007


Oh Ms Brook you've done it again - PERFECT !! ... girl crush !!


----------



## steph22

Penelope Cruz


----------



## nawaljemal

Nadia Bartel


----------



## nawaljemal

Sabrina Carpenter


----------



## steph22

Busy Philipps


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Joan Smalls


----------



## carnyhenna

Chinese Actress Charmaine Sheh - I LOVE the bow and how she styled it!


----------



## steph22

Taylor Hill


----------



## steph22

Sabrina Carpenter


----------



## steph22

Amal Clooney


----------



## steph22

Joey King


----------



## steph22

Joey King


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## nawaljemal

Ana Patricia Gamez


----------



## steph22

Paris Hilton


----------



## nawaljemal

Draya


----------



## steph22

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## cl-pig

Priyanka Chopra-Jonas


----------



## steph22

Lesley Manville


----------



## steph22

Sarah Jayne Dunn


----------



## steph22

Eva Green


----------



## steph22

Jordyn Woods


----------



## steph22

Tia Mowry


----------



## steph22

Janelle Monáe


----------



## steph22

Mandy Moore


----------



## nawaljemal

Christine Brinkley


----------



## steph22

Duckie Thot


----------



## nawaljemal

Katherine McNamara


----------



## nawaljemal

Khloe Terae


----------



## nawaljemal

Marcela Navarette


----------



## cl-pig

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Adele


----------



## nawaljemal

Sophia Culpo - Maybe the So Kates belong to Olivia and they share heels!  How cute.


----------



## nawaljemal

Georgia Fowler


----------



## racquel

Christina2 said:


> Oh Ms Brook you've done it again - PERFECT !! ... girl crush !!



Agree..beautiful outfit, smile. Whole package sings!


----------



## racquel

steph22 said:


> Mandy Moore
> 
> View attachment 4383480



Mandy is a wonderful talent (a "natural"), originally singer now turned actress.  Just got her Hollywood star, very deserving. Great role model for young women, solid person. LOVE the wine/burgundy suede So Kate, nice color ensemble.


----------



## grtlegs

racquel said:


> Mandy is a wonderful talent (a "natural"), originally singer now turned actress.  Just got her Hollywood star, very deserving. Great role model for young women, solid person. LOVE the wine/burgundy suede So Kate, nice color ensemble.



They look more like Pigalle Follies rather than So Kate’s to my eye...


----------



## steph22

Jessica Chastain


----------



## steph22

Pearl Mackie


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts


----------



## steph22

Zoe Saldana


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Olivia Wilde


----------



## steph22

Rebekah Vardy


----------



## steph22

Amber Davies


----------



## steph22

Ana de Armas


----------



## steph22

Kate Hudson


----------



## steph22

Olivia Munn


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Karen Clifton


----------



## steph22

Lily Collins


----------



## steph22

Jessie James Decker


----------



## cl-pig

Olivia Munn (right)


----------



## steph22

Lily Collins


----------



## steph22

Natalie Appleton


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Cristen Baker


----------



## steph22

Lily Collins


----------



## steph22

Scarlett Johansson


----------



## steph22

Diane von Furstenberg


----------



## steph22

Julia Stiles


----------



## Flip88

Tara Reid, Dailymail


----------



## steph22

Dita Von Teese


----------



## steph22

Gemma Whelan


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Georgia Steel


----------



## steph22

Monica Bellucci


----------



## steph22

Tyrina


----------



## steph22

Amanda Seyfried


----------



## steph22

Olivia Attwood


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## nawaljemal

Gina Rodriguez


----------



## steph22

Anne Hathaway


----------



## steph22

Beth Behrs


----------



## steph22

Winnie Harlow


----------



## steph22

Doutzen Kroes


----------



## steph22

Amber Turner


----------



## steph22

Melania *****


----------



## nawaljemal

Ji Kim


----------



## cl-pig

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## steph22

Melania *****


----------



## steph22

Ashley Roberts


----------



## steph22

Erin Holland


----------



## steph22

Janelle Monae


----------



## steph22

Ciara


----------



## steph22

Yara Shahidi


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Gina Rodriguez


----------



## steph22

Brie Larson


----------



## steph22

Brie Larson


----------



## steph22

Jenna Coleman


----------



## paolino71

Martha Hunt


----------



## steph22

Megan Barton Hanson


----------



## steph22

Laura Dern


----------



## steph22

Lily Collins


----------



## steph22

Diane von Furstenberg


----------



## label24

paolino71 said:


> Martha Hunt
> View attachment 4412724



I need that dress [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## steph22

Amber Heard


----------



## steph22

Kate Walsh


----------



## steph22

Melania *****


----------



## steph22

Jasmine Tookes


----------



## steph22

Dita Von Teese


----------



## steph22

steph22 said:


> Dita Von Teese
> 
> View attachment 4415590


----------



## steph22

Amber Heard


----------



## steph22

Gwen Stefani


----------



## steph22

Sabrina Carpenter


----------



## steph22

Charlize Theron


----------



## bobobob

Julianne Hough


----------



## cl-pig

Paula Abdul



Amber Heard


----------



## steph22

Emilia Clarke


----------



## steph22

Lily Collins


----------



## steph22

Lily Collins


----------



## steph22

Suki Waterhouse


----------



## steph22

Kathryn Newton


----------



## nawaljemal

La La Anthony


----------



## nawaljemal

Alexa Ray Joel


----------



## steph22

Melania *****


----------



## steph22

Bethenny Frankel


----------



## steph22

Zoe Saldana


----------



## cl-pig

Kiara Advani


----------



## steph22

Mj Rodriguez


----------



## bobobob

Penelope Cruz


----------



## buenavides1

Kendall Jenner wears Christian Louboutin ankle strap pumps.


----------



## bobobob

Gwen Stefani


----------



## bobobob

Nina Dobrev


----------



## steph22

Naomi Campbell


----------



## steph22

Winnie Harlow


----------



## steph22

Madelaine Petsch


----------



## steph22

Anne Hathaway


----------



## steph22

Demi Rose


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Priyanka Chopra


----------



## bobobob

Eva Longoria zimbio


----------



## steph22

Zendaya


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Gabrielle Union


----------



## steph22

Kate Upton


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## cl-pig

Kareena Kapoor
Source: https://www.vogue.in/vogue-closet/c...an-beige-dress-nude-heels-gold-hoop-earrings/


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Metcalfe


----------



## bobobob

Gwen Stefani


----------



## steph22

Mandy Moore


----------



## steph22

Amber Heard


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Jessica Chastain


----------



## steph22

Kathryn Newton


----------



## steph22

Janel Parrish


----------



## steph22

Monica Bellucci


----------



## Pursedesbenz

My queen Brooke Shields and her Christian Louboutin Passmule Patent Sandals


----------



## Pursedesbenz

Andrew Garfield


----------



## steph22

Amber Heard


----------



## steph22

Yara Shahidi


----------



## steph22

Jessica Chastain


----------



## steph22

Priyanka Chopra


----------



## steph22

Emilia Clarke


----------



## steph22

Yara Shahidi


----------



## steph22

Cindy Bruna


----------



## nawaljemal

Victoria Bonya


----------



## steph22

Delphine Wespiser


----------



## steph22

Iskra Lawrence


----------



## steph22

Toni Garrn


----------



## steph22

Monica Bellucci


----------



## nawaljemal

Nabilla Benattia


----------



## cl-pig

Doutzen Kroes


----------



## steph22

Jessica Chastain


----------



## steph22

Sofia Wellesley


----------



## steph22

Vanessa White


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## nawaljemal

Finally some sexiness at Cannes:
Zhang Ziyi


----------



## nawaljemal

Gwei Lun-Mei


----------



## steph22

Izabel Goulart


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Adriana Lima


----------



## steph22

Elsa Hosk


----------



## nawaljemal

steph22 said:


> Monica Bellucci
> 
> View attachment 4437439


She never fails to disappoint with the annoying pants and not sexy peep-toe, platform Loubs.


----------



## steph22

Camille Morrone


----------



## steph22

Martha Hunt


----------



## steph22

Adriana Lima


----------



## steph22

Hailey Clauson


----------



## steph22

Melania *****


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Alesha Dixon


----------



## steph22

Shailene Woodley


----------



## nawaljemal

"Makoke"


----------



## cl-pig

Breana Tiesi


----------



## steph22

Cardi B


----------



## steph22

Melania *****


----------



## nawaljemal

Tinashe rocking the So Kate:


----------



## steph22

Cindy Bruna


----------



## steph22

Winnie Harlow


----------



## steph22

Barbara Palvin


----------



## steph22

Pamela Anderson


----------



## steph22

Winnie Harlow


----------



## steph22

Heidi Klum


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Chastain


----------



## steph22

Kimberley Garner


----------



## steph22

Laura Dern


----------



## steph22

Pamela Anderson


----------



## steph22

Monica Bellucci


----------



## nawaljemal

Lana Condor


----------



## steph22

Rachel Brosnahan


----------



## steph22

Beverley Knight


----------



## steph22

Eva Marie


----------



## steph22

Shailene Woodley


----------



## steph22

Madelaine Petsch


----------



## cl-pig

Priyanka Chopra-Jonas


----------



## cl-pig

Melania *****


----------



## cl-pig

Bollywood actress Janhvi Kapoor


----------



## cl-pig

Samantha Ruth Prabhu



Source: High Heel Confidential


----------



## cl-pig

Ashley Roberts


----------



## steph22

Lily Collins


----------



## steph22

Elisabeth Moss


----------



## cl-pig

Imogen Thomas


----------



## steph22

Karrueche Tran


----------



## steph22

Zendaya


----------



## nawaljemal

steph22 said:


> Zendaya
> View attachment 4464341


So stunning! If only she were wearing a short skirt.


----------



## steph22

Kerry Washington


----------



## steph22

Cara Delevingne


----------



## steph22

Gigi Hadid


----------



## steph22

Dominique Jackson


----------



## steph22

Eleanor Tomlinson


----------



## steph22

Kris Jenner


----------



## potzorbie

I really want to find more of Kris from this set. I love it when she wears So Kates.


----------



## cl-pig

Melania *****


----------



## cl-pig

Mariah Carey


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Christina Applegate


----------



## steph22

Camila Mendes


----------



## cl-pig

Yara Shahidi


----------



## cl-pig

Janette Manrara


----------



## steph22

Naomi Campbell


----------



## steph22

Mel B


----------



## steph22

FKA Twigs


----------



## steph22

La La Anthony


----------



## steph22

Zendaya


----------



## steph22

Daisy Ridley


----------



## steph22

Daisy Ridley


----------



## steph22

Daisy Ridley


----------



## steph22

Zendaya


----------



## steph22

Kerry Washington


----------



## steph22

Natalia Dyer


----------



## steph22

Maika Monroe


----------



## steph22

Ashley Benson


----------



## steph22

Gwyneth Paltrow


----------



## steph22

Penelope Cruz


----------



## cl-pig

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## cl-pig

Ashley James


----------



## cl-pig

Kelly Rowland


----------



## steph22

Renee Zellweger – Town And Country magazine (May 2019)


----------



## steph22

Cindy Bruna


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Larsen Thompson


----------



## steph22

Zendaya


----------



## nawaljemal

steph22 said:


> Zendaya
> View attachment 4478493


Are those Pigalle Platos in suede?  If so, I have never ever seen those before.


----------



## steph22

Cindy Bruna


----------



## steph22

Josephine Japy


----------



## steph22

Rowan Blanchard


----------



## steph22

Sabrina Elba


----------



## steph22

Heidi Klum


----------



## steph22

Joanne Palmaro


----------



## steph22

nawaljemal said:


> Are those Pigalle Platos in suede?  If so, I have never ever seen those before.



Some more pics.


----------



## cl-pig

Nicky Hilton Rothschild


----------



## nawaljemal

steph22 said:


> Some more pics.
> View attachment 4479689
> View attachment 4479690


Lovely, thanks!


----------



## steph22

Heidi Klum


----------



## steph22

Ellie Bamber


----------



## steph22

Mandy Moore


----------



## steph22

Zendaya


----------



## nawaljemal

steph22 said:


> Zendaya
> View attachment 4480961


She is best seen in her So Kates.  I pray one day she will wear the Hot Chicks again and not cover them up with long pants.


----------



## nawaljemal

Lala Trussardi Rudge


----------



## Cocofalana

Serena Williams, also does anyone know the name of this shoe?


----------



## grtlegs

Cocofalana said:


> Serena Williams, also does anyone know the name of this show?


What show?


----------



## Cocofalana

grtlegs said:


> What show?


Meant to say shoe. I edited it to include the pic.


----------



## Elise499

Cocofalana said:


> Meant to say shoe. I edited it to include the pic.


They look like the Norina


----------



## nawaljemal

Laci Mosley


----------



## steph22

Jessica Blevins


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Kirby


----------



## PatsyCline

steph22 said:


> Jessica Blevins
> View attachment 4486562


Who's the arm candy?


----------



## cl-pig

Kiara Advani. Source: Highheelconfidential


----------



## cl-pig

Emma Coronel Aispuro arrving at Joaquin Guzman sentencing hearing


----------



## steph22

Jessica Chastain


----------



## steph22

Angela Simmons


----------



## cl-pig

Natalia Reyes


----------



## cl-pig

Jane Seymour


----------



## nawaljemal

Ariadna Gutierrez


----------



## steph22

Olivia Munn


----------



## steph22

Elisabeth Olsen


----------



## steph22

Jessica Chastain


----------



## steph22

Adriana Lima


----------



## steph22

Adriana Lima


----------



## steph22

Winnie Harlow


----------



## steph22

Naomi Watts


----------



## steph22

Mindy Kaling


----------



## nawaljemal

Karlie Redd


----------



## bobobob

Archie Panjabi zimbio


----------



## nawaljemal

Eva
It's been years.


----------



## bobobob

Jacqui Ainsley


----------



## bobobob

Ciara


----------



## cl-pig

Bollywood actress Alia Bhatt. Source: highheelconfidential


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Renée Zellweger


----------



## cl-pig

Kiara Advani Source: highheelconfidential


----------



## bobobob

Julia Louis-Dreyfus


----------



## bobobob

Jada Pinkett Smith


----------



## steph22

Ashleigh Murray


----------



## cl-pig

Katherine LaNasa


----------



## steph22

Elisabeth Moss


----------



## steph22

Camila Cabello


----------



## steph22

Elisabeth Moss


----------



## steph22

Amanda Seyfried


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria


----------



## cl-pig

Ashley James


----------



## steph22

Morgan Stewart


----------



## steph22

Ciara


----------



## steph22

Alison Brie


----------



## steph22

Katherine McNamara


----------



## steph22

Coco Austin


----------



## steph22

Beverley Knight


----------



## nawaljemal

Donna D'Errico


----------



## nawaljemal

Sharna Burgess


----------



## steph22

Lily Collins


----------



## steph22

Tara Reid


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Melania *****


----------



## steph22

Melania *****


----------



## nawaljemal

Melania ***** - Way sexier than those flats.


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Melania *****


----------



## steph22

Tess Daly


----------



## steph22

Taylor Swift


----------



## steph22

Adriana Lima


----------



## steph22

Ciara


----------



## cl-pig

Melanie Brown


----------



## cl-pig

Sophie Choudry
Source: highheelconfidential


----------



## steph22

Laura Dern


----------



## steph22

Elsa Hosk


----------



## steph22

Candice Swanepoel


----------



## steph22

Gigi Hadid


----------



## steph22

Monica Bellucci


----------



## steph22

Lily Collins


----------



## nawaljemal

steph22 said:


> Candice Swanepoel
> View attachment 4527927


Great to see her rocking the So Kates.


----------



## steph22

Kirsten Stewart


----------



## nawaljemal

steph22 said:


> Kirsten Stewart
> View attachment 4528848


This woman looks better in So Kates.


----------



## steph22

Sofia Wellesley


----------



## steph22

Rooney Mara


----------



## Ras_K

steph22 said:


> Ciara
> View attachment 4526518


----------



## Ras_K

steph22 said:


> Candice Swanepoel
> View attachment 4527927


----------



## Ras_K

steph22 said:


> Ciara
> View attachment 4514533


----------



## steph22

Emma Willis


----------



## steph22

Naomi Campbell


----------



## steph22

Vicky McClure


----------



## bobobob

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Katie Holmes


----------



## steph22

Priyanka Chopra


----------



## steph22

Diane Von Furstenberg


----------



## steph22

Constance Wu


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Katie Holmes


----------



## steph22

Candice Swanepoel


----------



## steph22

Dascha Polanco


----------



## steph22

Andrea Riseborough


----------



## steph22

Yara Shahidi


----------



## steph22

Christian Louboutin


----------



## steph22

Ashley James


----------



## steph22

Priyanka Chopra


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton Rothschild


----------



## nawaljemal

Angela Simmons


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Beanie Feldstein


----------



## steph22

Hailey Baldwin


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## nawaljemal

Angela Simmons


----------



## steph22

Laura Carmichael


----------



## nawaljemal

Lala Kent


----------



## steph22

Renee Zellweger


----------



## steph22

Kitty Cash


----------



## steph22

Candice Swanepoel


----------



## steph22

Winnie Harlow (ELLE Russia)


----------



## steph22

Ava Michelle


----------



## bobobob

Sofia Vergara


----------



## racquel

Olivia Munn at Proactive Pop Up Experience

https://www.famousfix.com/post/olivia-munn-proactiv-pop-up-experience-in-new-york-56122808


----------



## steph22

Angela Simmons


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## nawaljemal

CJ Perry AKA Lana


----------



## steph22

Kristen Stewart


----------



## steph22

Katie Holmes


----------



## steph22

Abbey Clancy


----------



## steph22

Coco Austin


----------



## steph22

Kate Moss


----------



## steph22

Mariah Carey


----------



## steph22

Joey King


----------



## steph22

Hailey Bieber


----------



## steph22

Zendaya


----------



## steph22

Elsa Hosk


----------



## steph22

Candice Swanepoel


----------



## steph22

Ella Balinska


----------



## steph22

Eva Herzigova


----------



## steph22

Renee Zellweger


----------



## cl-pig

Richa Chadda


----------



## cl-pig

Teri Hatcher


----------



## steph22

Kris Jenner


----------



## steph22

Larsen Thompson


----------



## cl-pig

Priyanka Chopra


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Gwen Stefani


----------



## steph22

Malika Haqq


----------



## steph22

Cindy Bruna


----------



## steph22

Kris Jenner


----------



## steph22

Dove Cameron


----------



## bobobob

Kris Jenner


----------



## steph22

Cindy Bruna


----------



## steph22

Iskra Lawrence


----------



## cl-pig

Sara Ali Khan- Bollywood actress


----------



## steph22

Renée Zellweger


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Lake Bell


----------



## steph22

Gwendoline Christie


----------



## steph22

Rooney Mara


----------



## steph22

Iskra Lawrence


----------



## steph22

Zoey Deutch


----------



## steph22

Malika Haqq


----------



## steph22

Taylor Swift


----------



## steph22

Nicole Scherzinger


----------



## steph22

Zoey Deutch


----------



## steph22

Priyanka Chopra


----------



## steph22

Priyanka Chopra


----------



## steph22

Niecy Nash


----------



## cl-pig

karen clifton



Cody Renee Cameron


----------



## steph22

Tracee Ellis Ross


----------



## steph22

Zendaya


----------



## steph22

Regina King


----------



## steph22

Eleanor Tomlinson


----------



## steph22

Scarlett Johansson


----------



## steph22

Amanda Holden


----------



## PatsyCline

steph22 said:


> Amanda Holden
> View attachment 4567607


Not your typical riding gear.


----------



## cl-pig

Shanina Shaik


----------



## steph22

Lizzy Caplan


----------



## cl-pig

Hailee Steinfeld


----------



## cl-pig

Aishwarya Rai


----------



## steph22

Zendaya


----------



## steph22

Ella Purnell


----------



## steph22

Lana Condor


----------



## cl-pig

Jason Momoa


----------



## steph22

Hailee Steinfeld


----------



## steph22

Karlie Kloss


----------



## cl-pig

Jessica Biel on the talk show circuit this week with Jimmy Fallon and Seth Meyers


----------



## cl-pig

Girls aloud band member Vanessa White


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Aniston


----------



## steph22

Nicola Roberts


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Emilia Clarke


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Aniston


----------



## steph22

Emilia Clarke


----------



## steph22

Larsa Pippen


----------



## steph22

Elisabeth Moss


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Aniston


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Naomi Campbell


----------



## steph22

Evan Rachel Wood


----------



## steph22

Camila Morrone


----------



## steph22

Georgina Chapman


----------



## steph22

Lisa Kudrow


----------



## steph22

Elsa Hosk


----------



## steph22

Joey King


----------



## steph22

Zendaya


----------



## steph22

Emilia Clarke


----------



## steph22

Eleanor Tomlinson


----------



## steph22

Millie Bobbie Brown


----------



## steph22

Melania *****


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Aniston


----------



## steph22

Priyanka Chopra


----------



## steph22

Celine Dion


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Emilia Clarke


----------



## steph22

Saffron Barker


----------



## steph22

Kerry Washington


----------



## Fer

Thalia in the red carpet Latin Grammys 2019
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 [/ATTACH]


----------



## steph22

Morgan Stewart


----------



## steph22

Draya Michele


----------



## steph22

Jada Pinkett Smith


----------



## steph22

Demi Rose


----------



## steph22

Joan Smalls


----------



## steph22

Ella Balinska


----------



## steph22

Naomi Scott


----------



## steph22

Elisabeth Moss


----------



## steph22

Viscountess Emma Weymouth


----------



## nawaljemal

steph22 said:


> Naomi Scott
> View attachment 4596007


She barely change her stance for all the pics taken of her.  So annoying.


----------



## cl-pig

Gwen Stefani


----------



## cl-pig

KJ Smith


----------



## cl-pig

Kiara Advani


----------



## cl-pig

Malaika Arora (left)


----------



## cl-pig

Aditi Rao Hydari


----------



## cl-pig

Jude Law


----------



## steph22

Laura Carmichael


----------



## steph22

Constance Wu


----------



## steph22

Jameela Jamil


----------



## steph22

Tinashe


----------



## steph22

Olivia Buckland


----------



## steph22

Vogue Williams


----------



## steph22

Lily James


----------



## steph22

Eleanor Tomlinson


----------



## steph22

Laura Carmichael


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Elisabeth Moss


----------



## steph22

Shanina Shaik


----------



## steph22

Laura Whitmore


----------



## steph22

Melania *****


----------



## steph22

Felicity Jones


----------



## cl-pig

Hayley Atwell


----------



## steph22

Freya Allan


----------



## steph22

Olivia Buckland


----------



## steph22

Melania *****


----------



## steph22

Amber Heard


----------



## steph22

Camila Cabello


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Taylor Hill


----------



## steph22

Priyanka Chopra


----------



## steph22

Joey King


----------



## cl-pig

Camila Morrone


----------



## cl-pig

Priyanka Chopra


----------



## cl-pig

Ashley James


----------



## cl-pig

Kiara Advani


----------



## cl-pig

Melania *****


----------



## cl-pig

Jameela Jamil


----------



## steph22

Lisa Vanderpump


----------



## cl-pig

Kiara Advani
source: https://www.highheelconfidential.com/kiara-advani-in-steven-khalil-at-star-screen-awards-2019/


----------



## cl-pig

Sara Ali Khan
source: https://www.highheelconfidential.com/sara-ali-khan-in-paule-ka-at-star-screen-awards-2019/


----------



## cl-pig

Janhvi Kapoor


----------



## steph22

Joey King


----------



## steph22

Katy Perry


----------



## steph22

Eniko Parrish


----------



## steph22

Dita Von Teese


----------



## steph22

Cardi B


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Aniston


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Hudson


----------



## steph22

Charlize Theron


----------



## steph22

Audrina Patridge


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Hudson


----------



## steph22

Daisy Ridley


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## cl-pig

Kelly Brook


----------



## cl-pig

Flotus Melania


----------



## cl-pig

Eddie Murphy


----------



## steph22

Jessica Mulroney


----------



## steph22

Priyanka Chopra


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## cl-pig

Deepika Padukone


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Winnie Harlow


----------



## steph22

Yara Shahidi


----------



## steph22

Maya Jama


----------



## steph22

Taraji P Henson


----------



## steph22

Jane Seymour


----------



## label24

steph22 said:


> Maya Jama
> View attachment 4633048



What’s the name of these shoes?


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Mandy Moore


----------



## steph22

Zendaya


----------



## steph22

Khios Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Sarah Hyland


----------



## steph22

Anna Camp


----------



## steph22

Jane Seymour


----------



## steph22

Alicia Aylies


----------



## steph22

Dita Von Teese


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Rachida Brakni


----------



## steph22

Cheryl


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## cl-pig

Saweetie


----------



## cl-pig

Iris Mittenaere


----------



## cl-pig

Hailee Steinfeld


----------



## steph22

Emilia Clarke


----------



## cl-pig

Soleil Moon Frye


----------



## cl-pig

Brad Goreski


----------



## steph22

Carey Mulligan


----------



## steph22

Blake Lively


----------



## steph22

Blake Lively


----------



## steph22

Constance Wu


----------



## steph22

Kathryn Newton


----------



## steph22

Kerry Washington


----------



## steph22

Blake Lively


----------



## Christina2

steph22 said:


> Blake Lively
> View attachment 4652982


Blake Lively wears our beloved CLs so well - don't you think ?


----------



## steph22

Jameela Jamil


----------



## steph22

Joey King


----------



## steph22

.


----------



## steph22

Zendaya


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Metcalfe


----------



## steph22

Lily-Rose Depp


----------



## steph22

M.I.A


----------



## steph22

Cardi B


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Lauren Silverman


----------



## steph22

Lana Condor


----------



## steph22

Jessica Biel


----------



## steph22

Rumer Willis


----------



## steph22

Sitara Attaie


----------



## steph22

Morena Baccarin


----------



## steph22

Lauren Silverman


----------



## steph22

Zendaya


----------



## steph22

AnnaLynne McCord


----------



## steph22

Patricia Clarkson


----------



## steph22

Martha Hunt


----------



## steph22

Florence Pugh


----------



## steph22

Joey King


----------



## steph22

Dita Von Teese


----------



## steph22

Molly Sims


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Dita Von Teese


----------



## steph22

Winnie Harlow


----------



## steph22

Amanda Holden


----------



## steph22

Joey King


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Kate Upton


----------



## steph22

Dita Von Teese


----------



## steph22

Kelly Brook


----------



## steph22

Amanda Holden


----------



## steph22

Blanca Blanco


----------



## steph22

Zoey Deutch


----------



## steph22

Hailey Bieber


----------



## steph22

Ashley James


----------



## steph22

Zoey Deutch


----------



## steph22

Tracee Ellis Ross


----------



## steph22

Nicola Roberts


----------



## steph22

Ellie Goulding


----------



## steph22

Diane Von Furstenburg


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Erika Jayne


----------



## nawaljemal

steph22 said:


> Sofia Vergara
> View attachment 4670406


She has a weird obsession with peeps and platform pumps.


----------



## steph22

Erika Jayne


----------



## steph22

Kelly Brook


----------



## nawaljemal

steph22 said:


> Kelly Brook
> View attachment 4671314


Too bad they are only 100mm.  The 120mm would look superb on her.


----------



## steph22

Dita Von Teese


----------



## cl-pig

Deepika Padukone


----------



## cl-pig

Robin McGraw


----------



## cl-pig

Amy Childs


----------



## cl-pig

Amrita Arora


----------



## racquel

steph22 said:


> Erika Jayne
> View attachment 4670650



More here

https://www.hawtcelebs.com/erika-jayne-arrives-at-good-morning-america-in-new-york-02-20-2020/
https://celebmafia.com/erika-jayne/

Erika always seems to be in Loubs. LOVE her outfits!


----------



## nawaljemal

racquel said:


> More here
> 
> https://www.hawtcelebs.com/erika-jayne-arrives-at-good-morning-america-in-new-york-02-20-2020/
> https://celebmafia.com/erika-jayne/
> 
> Erika always seems to be in Loubs. LOVE her outfits!


Just like any nice lady who dresses well, she looks her best in So Kates, Jimmy  Choo Anouks or 120mm Casadei Blades.


----------



## steph22

Rumer Willis


----------



## steph22

Karlie Kloss


----------



## steph22

Dita Von Teese


----------



## steph22

Kiwi Lee


----------



## steph22

Princess Talita Natasha von Fürstenberg


----------



## steph22

Elisabeth Moss


----------



## steph22

Lilia Buckingham


----------



## steph22

Melania *****


----------



## steph22

Janelle Monae


----------



## steph22

Yara Shahidi


----------



## steph22

Kelly Brook


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## cl-pig

Malaika Arora


----------



## steph22

Demi Moore


----------



## steph22

Lizzie Cundy


----------



## steph22

Sabrina Carpenter


----------



## steph22

Camila Cabello


----------



## steph22

Kelly Brook


----------



## steph22

Ellie Goulding


----------



## steph22

Evan Rachel Wood


----------



## steph22

Heidi Klum


----------



## steph22

Suki Waterhouse


----------



## cl-pig

Kiara Advani


----------



## steph22

Dania Ramirez


----------



## steph22

Ashley James


----------



## steph22

Emily Blunt


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Amanda Holden


----------



## steph22

Amanda Holden


----------



## steph22

Monica Bellucci – Harpers Bazaar Kazakhstan 2020-03


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## nawaljemal

steph22 said:


> Khloe Kardashian
> View attachment 4742645


hot.


----------



## steph22

Amanda Holden


----------



## steph22

Amanda Holden


----------



## cl-pig

June "Mama June" Shannon


----------



## steph22

Karlie Kloss


----------



## steph22

Paris Fury


----------



## cl-pig

Cardi B. 


A few posts later jumped into a pool wearing those same shoes


----------



## cl-pig

Flotus


----------



## steph22

Amanda Holden


----------



## nawaljemal

Myleene and Amanda are all we have for possible sightings these days.


----------



## steph22

Jena Frumes


----------



## steph22

Paige Turley


----------



## cl-pig

Flotus Melania


----------



## steph22

Nicole Richie


----------



## nawaljemal

Those are cute but needs 120mm.


----------



## steph22

Kelly Brook


----------



## steph22

Ester Exposito


----------



## Christina2

steph22 said:


> Kelly Brook
> View attachment 4836327


One word - GORGEOUS !!


----------



## potzorbie

I love when Kelly wears her black Irizas to work


----------



## steph22

Chrishell Stause


----------



## steph22

Zendaya


----------



## nawaljemal

Kelsey Stratford


These do not look genuine but could be just me.


----------



## steph22

Christine Quinn


----------



## nawaljemal

Jemma Lucy


----------



## steph22

Melania *****


----------



## steph22

Christine Lampard


----------



## steph22

Kelly Osbourne


----------



## nawaljemal

Great look but needs 120mm


----------



## steph22

Madison Iseman


----------



## steph22

Kylie Kardashian


----------



## nawaljemal

Gao Yuanyuan


----------



## nawaljemal

Eliana Miglio
Unfortunately covered.


----------



## steph22

Sarah Hyland


----------



## cl-pig

Flotus on the campgain trail


----------



## cl-pig

Delta Goodrem


----------



## cl-pig

flotus out casting her vote


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## nawaljemal

steph22 said:


> Hilary Duff
> View attachment 4903608


She looks lovely but needs 120mm.


----------



## cl-pig

Saweetie in _Metrolisse_


----------



## steph22

Madison Iseman


----------



## cl-pig

Jordan Alexander


----------



## nawaljemal

Alison Sweeney


----------



## nawaljemal

Debi Nova


----------



## steph22

Cara Delevingne


----------



## steph22

Kelly Brook


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## nawaljemal

Vanessa Velasquez


----------



## steph22

Geri Horner


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22




----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## potzorbie

steph22 said:


> View attachment 4922150


Who is that?


----------



## nawaljemal

potzorbie said:


> Who is that?


Nadiya Bychkova


----------



## steph22

Olivia Attwood


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## cl-pig

Gwen Stefani


----------



## cl-pig

Ivanka


----------



## cl-pig

Flotus Melania


----------



## nawaljemal

steph22 said:


> Adrienne Bailon
> 
> View attachment 3695735


Clearly looking down her shirt lol.  PERVERT!


----------



## steph22

Kelly Osbourne


----------



## cl-pig

flotus Melania one last time


----------



## nawaljemal

This is definitely something I will miss - seeing Melania in her lovely and beautiful 120mm So Kates. (I know these are Pigalles, I just find the So Kates sexier).


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

.


----------



## steph22

Kelly Osbourne


----------



## kathymason

Love hilarys heels


----------



## steph22

Hailey Bieber


----------



## steph22

Lisa Vanderpump


----------



## steph22

Sharna Burgess


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Hailey Bieber


----------



## steph22

Mary Fitzgerald


----------



## steph22

Christine Quinn


----------



## steph22

Kaley Cuoco


----------



## steph22

Erika Girardi


----------



## steph22

Taylor Swift


----------



## steph22

Amanda Holden


----------



## nawaljemal

steph22 said:


> Amanda Holden
> View attachment 5023419


FINALLY during one of her almost daily pap-walks during the pandmic, she decides to wear her So Kates for a change.  Lovely.


----------



## steph22

Priyanka Chopra
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
a


----------



## steph22

Christine Chiu


----------



## steph22

Brooke Burke


----------



## steph22

Erika Jayne


----------



## steph22

Joy Corrigan


----------



## cl-pig

Malaika Arora


----------



## cl-pig

Nora Fatehi (over the past month)


----------



## steph22

Sharna Burgess


----------



## potzorbie

Heidi Klum


----------



## steph22

Joy Corrigan


----------



## fannypacklady719

steph22 said:


> Sharna Burgess
> View attachment 5039394


OMG I love Sharna’s style so much…on the other hand, does anyone knows which brand that purse is?


----------



## steph22

fannypacklady719 said:


> OMG I love Sharna’s style so much…on the other hand, does anyone knows which brand that purse is?



Gucci Marmont


----------



## steph22

Kaley Cuoco


----------



## steph22

Megan Fox


----------



## fannypacklady719

steph22 said:


> Kaley Cuoco
> View attachment 5045503


I really love the way Kaley always manage to look so beautiful and classy!


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Heidi Klum


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## nawaljemal

steph22 said:


> Sofia Vergara
> View attachment 5061403


Here comes Sophia Vergara!  Queue the peep-toe platform heels!


----------



## steph22

Dita Von Teese


----------



## bluewinds

nawaljemal said:


> Here comes Sophia Vergara!  Queue the peep-toe platform heels!



I think they look ugly, cheap and tacky - certainly not classy - notice how they don't get any 'likes'


----------



## nawaljemal

bluewinds said:


> I think they look ugly, cheap and tacky - certainly not classy - notice how they don't get any 'likes'


Agree 100 percent!


----------



## steph22

Jordyn Woods


----------



## steph22

Angela Bassett


----------



## steph22

Glenn Close


----------



## steph22

Halle Berry


----------



## steph22

Amanda Holden


----------



## steph22

Mj Rodriguez


----------



## steph22

Alexis Martin Woodall


----------



## Porsha

bluewinds said:


> I think they look ugly, cheap and tacky - certainly not classy - notice how they don't get any 'likes'


I think she looks amazing in these heels.  Beautiful platform sandals.  I guess you just have to like platforms.


----------



## nawaljemal

Ana Mena


----------



## steph22

Dita Von Teese


----------



## nawaljemal

steph22 said:


> Dita Von Teese
> View attachment 5077533


Boring AF IMO


----------



## potzorbie

Amanda Holden


----------



## potzorbie

Amanda Holden


----------



## steph22

Nicki Minaj


----------



## nawaljemal

The lovely Rocsi Diaz.  Sorry but she is so hot.


----------



## nawaljemal

Kelsea Ballerini?  I think I see a hint of red...


----------



## potzorbie

Nadiya Bychkova


----------



## nawaljemal

Stephanie Cayo


----------



## potzorbie

Amanda Holden


----------



## Sferics

Damiano!


----------



## potzorbie

Shanola Hampton


----------



## steph22

Lauren Silverman


----------



## steph22

Beyonce


----------



## steph22

Angelina Jolie


----------



## cl-pig

Billie Piper


----------



## steph22

Jana Kramer


----------



## steph22

error


----------



## steph22

Emma Weymouth


----------



## Cute2Chic

steph22 said:


> Kim Kardashian
> View attachment 5109565


those are Amina muadis


----------



## cl-pig

Bollywood actress Nora Fatehi



Video here


----------



## nawaljemal

cl-pig said:


> Bollywood actress Nora Fatehi
> View attachment 5112926
> 
> 
> Video here



Cute but needs 120/130mm.


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## cl-pig

Melania


----------



## steph22

Sydney Sweeney


----------



## steph22

Natasha Poly


----------



## steph22

Zendaya


----------



## nawaljemal

steph22 said:


> Zendaya
> View attachment 5135187


Yum!  If she wore the yellow Hot Chick 130mm pumps with this outfit I probably would have fainted.


----------



## Christina2

nawaljemal said:


> Yum!  If she wore the yellow Hot Chick 130mm pumps with this outfit I probably would have fainted.


I know what you mean. I have seen her in Hot Chicks (my very favorite pumps) before and this would have been the perfect outfit for them !!


----------



## nawaljemal

Christina2 said:


> I know what you mean. I have seen her in Hot Chicks (my very favorite pumps) before and this would have been the perfect outfit for them !!


I have only seen her wear them at the 2015 Radio Disney Music Awards and sadly, she wore pants over them.  Do you know of any other sightings of her in Hot Chicks?


----------



## steph22

Emily Blunt


----------



## heelsmodels

Megan Fox


Burgundy Alti 160


----------



## jeans&heels

heelsmodels said:


> Megan Fox
> View attachment 5138234
> 
> Burgundy Alti 160



Love this outfit


----------



## steph22

Cindy Bruna


----------



## potzorbie

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## steph22

Hannah Waddingham


----------



## nawaljemal

Nadiya Bychkova


----------



## nawaljemal




----------



## potzorbie

Nicole Scherzinger


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## songan

Actress SHIN SE KYUNG (신세경)
wears her nude Louboutins everywhere.


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## songan

LISA HAHNBÜCK
The German fashionista and fashion management company creator wears bright pink Louboutins on a photo shoot.


----------



## songan

Son Ye-Jin 손예진 as Yoon Seri in "Crash Landing on You" Episode 1 


Credit: tvN // Balmain dress // Louboutin T-strap sandals


----------



## songan

Gitta Banko (media personality and fashion writer)


----------



## nawaljemal

songan said:


> Gitta Banko (media personality and fashion writer)
> View attachment 5152772


Cute but needs 120mm


----------



## steph22

Cindy Bruna


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Dita Von Teese


----------



## nawaljemal

steph22 said:


> Rita Ora
> View attachment 5154345


Love her but her face looks different like she had some work done. Not cool. The heels are cute but needs 120mm.


----------



## allar

nawaljemal said:


> Cute but needs 120mm


Totally agree a 120mm heel is so much sexier.


----------



## steph22

Francesca Eastwood


----------



## songan

Giana Jun / Jun Ji Hyun ( 전지현 )


----------



## steph22

Nadiya Bychkova


----------



## songan

Jun Jihyun


----------



## songan

South Korean Actress
Kim Hye-Soo (김혜수)


Throwback to another decade (2010's-2020's)... the horror...


^ Louboutin Puck Boots


----------



## steph22

Dita Von Teese


----------



## racquel

Johnny Weir killin' it with Pigalle 120. I believe it's the (preferable) pre-2013 style, lower cut sides (near the toe box). He's donned women's purses in the past, some androgynous hair styles (slanted to female). Block heeled boots, but *never* ladies heels!



Nice legs (and bootie)!


----------



## songan

Actor Nam Joo Hyuk wears Christian Louboutin in Bride of the Water God Habaek, episode 7.


----------



## cl-pig

Jennifer Hudson


----------



## potzorbie

Bianca Gascoigne


----------



## songan

cl-pig said:


> Jennifer Hudson
> View attachment 5159722



Jennifer Hudson is wearing the Christian Louboutin Degrastrass nude pumps (100mm). Here's a close-up view! 
*

*


----------



## steph22

Heidi Klum


----------



## heelsmodels

Megan Fox


----------



## cl-pig

heelsmodels said:


> Megan Fox



This was already posted around 10 years ago


----------



## heelsmodels

cl-pig said:


> This was already posted around 10 years ago



Really? I'm sorry.
I'm not been a member for so long time.


----------



## songan

YeRi ( 김예림 ) from RED VELVET


----------



## songan

*Heidi Klum* (supermodel and TV host)
Heidi wears a Jenny Packard Doris Feathered Mini Dress to the premiere of America's Got Talent. 
And she looks great in the Christian Louboutin Spikaqueen 100mm Embellished Crystal Pumps in nude.



Style Number: 6186950
............................................................................................................................................................................

There's a newer version of the Christian Louboutin Spikaqueen heels that Heidi doesn't own.
I prefer the look of the newer version-- iridescent leather that reflects light in a holographic effect and multi-color crystals in every color of the rainbow. This multi-color version represents year 2021 fashion so well!



	

		
			
		

		
	
  Style Number: 3210015


----------



## songan

I haven't seen that Alexander Wang design in so long. That bag was so popular that even Forever 21 used to make fake versions based on that prototype, which makes me wonder about copycat lawsuits. (I had the dark green Alexander Wang version with dark gray hardware; however it looks so dated that I haven't used it for 6-7 years now).



heelsmodels said:


> Megan Fox
> 
> View attachment 5161189


----------



## songan

48 year old *Kim Hye-Eun* ( 김혜은 ) carried a CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN Small Elisa Bag ($2,150 USD) when she acted in the Korean drama: The Road: The Tragedy Of One, Episode 1. 




Cr: TvN, http://saksfifthavenue.com


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Hudson


----------



## steph22

Angelina Jolie


----------



## songan

*Seo Ye Ji* (서예지) acts as the troubled children's book writer, Ko Mun Yeong, in It's Okay To Not Be Okay (사이코지만 괜찮아). She wears Christian Dior heels with her MSGM Oversized Bow Dress in episode 10.




Christian Louboutin Planet Choc Stud Embellished Mule (in pink with gold hardware)


 SOURCE:








						‘It’s Okay to Not Be Okay’: The luxury brands behind Seo Ye-Ji’s fashionable outfits in Netflix's la
					

Style ID: The luxury brands behind Seo Ye-Ji’s fashionable outfits on ‘It’s Okay To Not Be Okay’—updated weekly




					www.buro247.sg


----------



## heelsmodels

Megan McKenna


----------



## heelsmodels

Lauren Goodger


----------



## songan

*Kim Cheon (김체온) - Korean Celebrity Fitness Guru & TV Host


*
SOURCE:








						오늘의 기록
					

손이 모자라서 포장 업무 도왔어요    저 원피스 몇개를 다렸는지 모르겠...




					m.blog.naver.com


----------



## songan

*Anya Taylor Joy *- actress from The Queen's Gambit 


Dadybones Pink Triple Heart Earrings
Carolina Herrera Heart-Embroidered Silk Faille Mini Dress
Christian Louboutin Hot Chick Patent Leather Pumps


----------



## songan

*Anya Taylor Joy *- actress from The Queen's Gambit


Philosophy Di Lorenzo Serafini Gingham Check Pattern Cropped Top 
Philosophy Di Lorenzo Serafini Macro Vichy Shorts 
Christian Louboutin Pigalle Plato Pumps


----------



## songan

Socialite @mrs_bcworld 
Christian Louboutin So Kate 120 Booty


----------



## songan

Socialite @mrs_bcworld 
Christian Louboutin Douce du Desert 100


----------



## heelsmodels

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## heelsmodels

Karlie Kloss


----------



## heelsmodels

Catherine Zeta Jones


----------



## cl-pig

Tamannaah Bhatia (2021)


----------



## racquel

Traci Ellis Ross (daughter of famed singer Diana Ross) killin' it in yellow So Kate, on recent Jimmy Kimmel episode:



She's quite a character, energetic personality and Louboutin fanatic. 3:13 mark, LOVE the way she kicks her legs up to show off So Kate. "If you have it, FLAUNT IT"

She always rocks So Kate in talk show appearances, red-carpet events, etc

Akhona Langa


> She walked in barefoot carrying her heels, her doctor said she can’t wear them because of her torn muscle in her knee and hip



Shocked to hear her injuries (hip, knee) prevents her from walking in high heels! She enters barefoot, uses hands to widen toe-box, then slips on So Kate. Later, she uses Kleen wipes to clean her foot. I guess I learn how to keep insole clean..


----------



## steph22

Blake Lively


----------



## steph22

Dylan Penn


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## songan

Regarding post #9251, those Christian Louboutin Follies Resille 120 Pumps in black look absolutely amazing. But 120mm is killer!


----------



## potzorbie

Katie Piper


----------



## allar

songan said:


> Regarding post #9251, those Christian Louboutin Follies Resille 120 Pumps in black look absolutely amazing. But 120mm is killer!


That 120mm heel is what makes them so sexy.


----------



## songan

allar said:


> That 120mm heel is what makes them so sexy.



My personal max is 80mm without platforms. 
Anything higher contorts my small feet. Pain due to the sharp slope line. Longer feet  in the exact same heels don't have to deal with as sharp a slope.


----------



## songan

A 2009 oldie that hasn't been posted yet...
*Blake Lively* dazzled in Dolce & Gabbana and finished off her look with a gorgeous gold pair of Louboutins.


SOURCE: Getty


----------



## songan

*Blake Lively* in Roland Mouret lilac dress and her 120mm Christian Louboutins


SOURCE: Vogue


----------



## allar

steph22 said:


> Blake Lively
> View attachment 5173300


Where are her 120 mm heels?


----------



## allar

songan said:


> *Blake Lively* in Roland Mouret lilac dress and her 120mm Christian Louboutins
> View attachment 5178061
> 
> SOURCE: Vogue


These are more like it, 120mm heels


----------



## steph22

Taylor Hill


----------



## nawaljemal

steph22 said:


> Taylor Hill
> View attachment 5178502


Very beautiful and sexy outfit but So Kates in black patent would have really been sexier.


----------



## cl-pig

songan said:


> A 2009 oldie that hasn't been posted yet...



This thread is on its 6th version and has been up since 2007, and unlikely this has been missed . Here are the previous generations of this topic for reference 






						*** The "I spy Celebrities in CLs" Thread! Post pix here ***
					

Old thread is here  http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/i-spy-celebrities-in-cls-post-pix-here-592226.html




					forum.purseblog.com
				








						*** I spy Celebrities in CLs! Post pix here ***
					

Previous thread for reference  http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/celebrities-in-their-louboutins-528068.html




					forum.purseblog.com
				








						Celebrities in their Louboutins!
					

Please post photos you find of stars wearing their CLs!   Archived thread here for reference: http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/celebs-in-their-louboutins-435075.html




					forum.purseblog.com
				








						Celebs in their Louboutins!
					

Please post photos you find of stars wearing their CLs!   Archived thread here for reference: http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/celebrities-and-their-louboutins-207788.html




					forum.purseblog.com
				








						Celebrities and their Louboutins...
					

Hey, do we have such a thread?  If not, we should!  I know there are probably too many pics of stars and their CLs, but we should have a thread anyway, no?  :yes:




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## songan

cl-pig said:


> This thread is on its 6th version and has been up since 2007, and unlikely this has been missed . Here are the previous generations of this topic for reference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *** The "I spy Celebrities in CLs" Thread! Post pix here ***
> 
> 
> Old thread is here  http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/i-spy-celebrities-in-cls-post-pix-here-592226.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *** I spy Celebrities in CLs! Post pix here ***
> 
> 
> Previous thread for reference  http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/celebrities-in-their-louboutins-528068.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Celebrities in their Louboutins!
> 
> 
> Please post photos you find of stars wearing their CLs!   Archived thread here for reference: http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/celebs-in-their-louboutins-435075.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Celebs in their Louboutins!
> 
> 
> Please post photos you find of stars wearing their CLs!   Archived thread here for reference: http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/celebrities-and-their-louboutins-207788.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Celebrities and their Louboutins...
> 
> 
> Hey, do we have such a thread?  If not, we should!  I know there are probably too many pics of stars and their CLs, but we should have a thread anyway, no?  :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com



I use search to avoid duplicate posts.


----------



## racquel

allar said:


> Where are her 120 mm heels?



So Kate Dragonfly Glitter









						Blake Lively In Louboutin Heels Had a Dance Battle With Jimmy Fallon
					

The actress sported two pairs from the iconic brand on Friday’s “The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon.”




					footwearnews.com
				




Multi-color glitter..wonderful!


----------



## steph22

Winnie Harlow


----------



## steph22

Madonna


----------



## steph22

Zendaya


----------



## steph22

Kristen Stewart


----------



## steph22

Zendaya


----------



## nawaljemal

steph22 said:


> Kristen Stewart
> View attachment 5183063


Needs 120mm. Her shoe game as this festival leaves a lot to be desired compared to her past.


----------



## steph22

Zendaya


----------



## songan

Actress *Cho Yeo-Jeong* (조여정) wore CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN Pigalle Plato 100, Black Patent (€675) in tvN's High Class 《하이클래스》 episode 2. This South Korean TV series depicts the lies, secret, mystery, suspense and hypocrisy hidden behind the seemingly perfect lives of South Korea's top 0.1%


----------



## heelsmodels

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## cl-pig

heelsmodels said:


> Jennifer Lopez


This is a repost from a  decade ago





						*** I spy Celebrities in CLs! Post pix here ***
					

KK in nude Lady Peep    The combo of the nude LP with this metallic dress...just isn't doing it for me :nogood:




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## nawaljemal

cl-pig said:


> This is a repost from a  decade ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *** I spy Celebrities in CLs! Post pix here ***
> 
> 
> KK in nude Lady Peep    The combo of the nude LP with this metallic dress...just isn't doing it for me :nogood:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


Thanks I had a feeling it was.  A repost and tacky looking heels at that.


----------



## nawaljemal

Addison Rae.  Not sure if "Tiktok" personalities are celebs but she looks nice in So Kates.


----------



## nawaljemal

songan said:


> Actress *Cho Yeo-Jeong* (조여정) wore CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN Pigalle Plato 100, Black Patent (€675) in tvN's High Class 《하이클래스》 episode 2. This South Korean TV series depicts the lies, secret, mystery, suspense and hypocrisy hidden behind the seemingly perfect lives of South Korea's top 0.1%
> 
> View attachment 5187302
> View attachment 5187345
> 
> View attachment 5187344
> View attachment 5187341


Who cares.. Not sexy.


----------



## potzorbie

It doesn't matter if it's sexy or not. This is just a place to share celebs wearing Louboutins.


----------



## nawaljemal

potzorbie said:


> It doesn't matter if it's sexy or not. This is just a place to share celebs wearing Louboutins.


Yeah I know. I lose myself sometimes. Hash tag pandemic.


----------



## potzorbie

Charli XCX


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Jessica Chastain


----------



## steph22

Beyonce


----------



## steph22

Winnie Harlow


----------



## steph22

Julianne Moore


----------



## steph22

Charlie XCX


----------



## steph22

Karlie Kloss


----------



## steph22

Beyonce


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## heelsmodels

steph22 said:


> Sofia Vergara
> View attachment 5194497


Very nice platform shoes. Which is the model's name?


----------



## steph22

Jessica Chastain


----------



## nawaljemal

Madame K


----------



## steph22

Grace Chatto


----------



## steph22

Shantel Jackson


----------



## steph22

Yara Shahidi


----------



## steph22

Shaznay Lewis


----------



## steph22

Jourdan Dunn


----------



## nawaljemal

Sabrina


Was this sighting posted already?  If not, y'all are slippin'!


----------



## nawaljemal

Didi Stone


----------



## steph22

Jessica Chastain


----------



## nawaljemal

steph22 said:


> Jessica Chastain
> View attachment 5202913


Lovely look but needs 120mm


----------



## potzorbie

Jessica Chastain


----------



## nawaljemal

potzorbie said:


> Jessica Chastain
> View attachment 5203658


That's more like it. Maybe she read my comment about 120mm


----------



## steph22

Cardi B


----------



## steph22

Adriana Lima


----------



## potzorbie

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Leomie Anderson


----------



## steph22

Jessica Wang


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## steph22

Cardi B


----------



## steph22

Maya Henry


----------



## steph22

Emma Weymouth


----------



## potzorbie

Dita Von Teese (with a little nip slip)


----------



## steph22

Zendaya


----------



## steph22

Beyonce


----------



## steph22

Hannah Jeter


----------



## songan

OCTOBER 8, 2021 - CANNES, FRANCE: 
French actress Elsa Esnoult attends the opening ceremony during the 4th Canneseries Festival on October 08, 2021 in Cannes, France.




SOURCE: gettyimages.ie


----------



## songan

Ana De Armas wore Christian Louboutin Iriza 100 Pumps (in black patent leather) to the Jimmy Kimmel Show on October 8, 2021.


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## cl-pig

Charlotte Crosby


----------



## steph22

Claire Foy


----------



## potzorbie

Cardi B


----------



## potzorbie

Alice Eve


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Vivica A. Fox


----------



## steph22

Nicki Minaj


----------



## steph22

Jessica Chastain


----------



## steph22

Karrueche Tran


----------



## steph22

Regina King


----------



## nawaljemal

Once again, lovely Jessica


----------



## steph22

Gizele Oliveira


----------



## steph22

Zendaya


----------



## steph22

Beyonce


----------



## potzorbie

Zendaya


----------



## cl-pig

Mrunal Thakur


----------



## nawaljemal

Malika Ayane


----------



## steph22

Winnie Harlow


----------



## steph22

Eve Jobs


----------



## nawaljemal

Laci Mosley


----------



## nawaljemal

Ye Ji-Won


----------



## songan

Actress Heart Evangelista from the Philippines


----------



## cl-pig

Amanda Holden


----------



## steph22

Elizabeth Banks


----------



## steph22

Hailee Steinfeld


----------



## steph22

Anna Baryshnikov


----------



## nawaljemal

steph22 said:


> Hailee Steinfeld
> View attachment 5239497


She has not worn those in years... At least at an event that was photographed for us to see.


----------



## potzorbie

Ciara


----------



## steph22

Cardi B


----------



## steph22

Holly Ramsay


----------



## steph22

Emma Weymouth


----------



## steph22

Kumail Nanjiani


----------



## potzorbie

Milla Jovovich


----------



## steph22

Kathy Hilton


----------



## steph22

Kristen Stewart


----------



## steph22

Erika Jayne


----------



## potzorbie

Pamela Anderson


----------



## potzorbie

Adriana Lima


----------



## songan

Shin Sekyung (신세경) favors Louboutins.


----------



## steph22

Blake Lively


----------



## steph22

Christine Chiu


----------



## steph22

Taylor Swift


----------



## steph22

Erika Jayne


----------



## songan

Rihanna


----------



## songan

Model Joy Corrigan


----------



## songan

Sofia Vergara


----------



## potzorbie

Hailee Steinfeld


----------



## potzorbie

Amanda Holden


----------



## potzorbie

Hailee Steinfeld


----------



## steph22

Adele


----------



## steph22

Nicole Scherzinger


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Blake Lively


----------



## steph22

Cindy Bryan


----------



## cl-pig

Malaika Arora


----------



## nawaljemal

steph22 said:


> Cindy Bryan
> View attachment 5249755


Cindy BRUNA


----------



## steph22

Miranda Kerr


----------



## steph22

Lana Condor


----------



## steph22

Simone Biles


----------



## steph22

Alexandra Daddario


----------



## steph22

Janelle Monae


----------



## steph22

nawaljemal said:


> Cindy BRUNA


Thanks for correcting. Didn’t notice the auto correct before saving ☺️


----------



## nawaljemal

Jurnee Smollett


----------



## nawaljemal

Paola di Benedetto


----------



## nawaljemal

Eliana Miglio


----------



## nawaljemal

"Influencer" Elisa Taviti


----------



## cl-pig

Nora Fatehi


----------



## nawaljemal

Emira Dspain


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Daddario (R)


----------



## nawaljemal

steph22 said:


> Alessandra Daddario (R)
> View attachment 5254061



ALEXANDRA


----------



## nawaljemal

Nadiya Bychkova


----------



## cl-pig

Tara Sutaria


----------



## potzorbie

Gwen Stefani


----------



## cl-pig

Tara Sutaria


----------



## potzorbie

Saweetie


----------



## nawaljemal

Lena Mahfouf


----------



## nawaljemal

Cassandra Cano


----------



## steph22

Karen Hauer


----------



## steph22

Emma Weymouth


----------



## steph22

Hailee Steinfeld


----------



## potzorbie

Hailee Steinfeld


----------



## potzorbie

Hannah Waddingham


----------



## steph22

Madonna


----------



## potzorbie

If that's Madonna trhen it's a heavily photoshopped photo.


----------



## Sferics

potzorbie said:


> If that's Madonna trhen it's a heavily photoshopped photo.


She used the sharon-stone-1992-filter. 9 times.


----------



## mal

steph22 said:


> Thanks for correcting. Didn’t notice the auto correct before saving ☺


Thanks for your posts, steph22!!


----------



## steph22

Hailee Steinfeld


----------



## potzorbie

Zendaya


----------



## steph22

Winnie Harlow


----------



## steph22

Christie Brinkley


----------



## steph22

Charlotte Dawson


----------



## cl-pig

Kim Sharma


----------



## cl-pig

Nora Fatehi


----------



## steph22

Blake Lively


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Hudson


----------



## cl-pig

Manushi Chhillar


Tamannaah Bhatia


Tara Sutaria


----------



## steph22

Nadiya Bychkova


----------



## steph22

Naomi Campbell


----------



## steph22

Lily James


----------



## steph22

Alice Eve


----------



## steph22

Erika Jayne


----------



## steph22

Tara Reid


----------



## steph22

Erika Jayne


----------



## steph22

Jojo Siwa


----------



## steph22

Sarah Hyland


----------



## potzorbie

Amanda Holden


----------



## nawaljemal

Zendaya


----------



## steph22

Paris Berelc


----------



## steph22

Nadiya Bychkova


----------



## cl-pig

Nora Fatehi



Video footage -


----------



## steph22

Tori Kelly


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Zendaya


----------



## steph22

Scarlett Johansson


----------



## steph22

Zendaya


----------



## cl-pig

Nora Fatehi


----------



## cl-pig

Nora Fatehi


Video


----------



## steph22

Priyanka Chopra


----------



## steph22

Princess Madeleine of Sweden


----------



## potzorbie

Priyanka Chopra


----------



## cl-pig

potzorbie said:


> Priyanka Chopra



fyi: This is a repost from 2019






						Celebrities in their Louboutins
					

Lauren Silverman




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## cl-pig

Malaika Arora


----------



## nawaljemal

cl-pig said:


> Malaika Arora
> View attachment 5281934



Gorgeous. Wishing there were 130mm Hot Chick pumps over there.


----------



## cl-pig

Nora Fatehi the last couple of days


----------



## steph22

Cardi B


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## potzorbie

Eleanor Thomlinson


----------



## protein_

Taylor Swift in Vernica Mary Janes for "I Bet You Think About Me" music video.


----------



## steph22

Lauren Silverman


----------



## Mr.Louboutin

o.o


----------



## nawaljemal

Lena Mahfouf


----------



## potzorbie

Sydney Sweeney


----------



## cl-pig

Christina Ricci


----------



## nawaljemal

Marta López Álamo


----------



## steph22

Tara Reid


----------



## nawaljemal

Lindsay Hubbard


----------



## potzorbie

Anna Chlumsky


----------



## cl-pig

Deepika Padukone


----------



## steph22

Coco Jones


----------



## steph22

Corbin Reid


----------



## cl-pig

Nora Fatehi




Ananya Panday


----------



## steph22

Nicole Scherzinger


----------



## steph22

Camila Coelho


----------



## nawaljemal

Tieara LeeAnn


----------



## steph22

Alexandra Burke


----------



## steph22

Cardi B


----------



## steph22

Robyn Lively


----------



## steph22

Blake Lively


----------



## nawaljemal

Joy Corrigan


----------



## steph22

Zendaya


----------



## nawaljemal

Kate Davidson


----------



## nawaljemal

Munroe Bergdorf


----------



## nawaljemal

Hennessy Carolina


----------



## steph22

Jenna Coleman


----------



## cl-pig

Nora Fatehi


----------



## steph22

Nicole Scherzinger


----------



## steph22

Alexandra Daddario


----------



## steph22

Iskra Lawrence


----------



## nawaljemal

Didi Stone


----------



## nawaljemal

Cari Champion


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## nawaljemal

steph22 said:


> Alessandra Ambrosio
> View attachment 5339215


That is not Alessandra.


----------



## Mimmy

steph22 said:


> Alessandra Ambrosio
> View attachment 5339215


This is Alexandra Daddario. She was recently in the mini series, The White Lotus.


----------



## steph22

Christina Milian


----------



## steph22

nawaljemal said:


> That is not Alessandra.





Mimmy said:


> This is Alexandra Daddario. She was recently in the mini series, The White Lotus.



Thanks, I did mean Alexandra


----------



## steph22

Emma Weymouth


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## nawaljemal

Lena Mahfouf


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## steph22

Lucy Hale


----------



## steph22

Bianca Bardolini d'Adda


----------



## steph22

Sydney Sweeney


----------



## potzorbie

Renee Zellweger


----------



## steph22

Amanda Holden


----------



## nawaljemal

Keltie Knight


----------



## cl-pig

Tara Sutaria


----------



## cl-pig

Taapsee Pannu


----------



## steph22

Tinashe


----------



## steph22

Zoey Deutch


----------



## nawaljemal

steph22 said:


> Tinashe
> View attachment 5347849


I am not one for platform heels but they look lovely on her!


----------



## cl-pig

Jacqueline Fernandez


----------



## nawaljemal

Jekalyn Carr


----------



## nawaljemal

Vinette Robinson


----------



## nawaljemal

Lily Collins


----------



## steph22

Florence Pugh


----------



## steph22

Sabrina Elba


----------



## steph22

Kiernan Shipka


----------



## steph22

Kiernan Shipka


----------



## steph22

Melanie Brown


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Joy Corrigan


----------



## nawaljemal

Ann Akinjirin


----------



## steph22

Blake Lively


----------



## cl-pig

Alia Bhatt


----------



## nawaljemal

Karolina Kurkova


----------



## steph22

Dita Von Teese


----------



## potzorbie

Leslie Mann


----------



## steph22

Charithra Chandran


----------



## steph22

Megan Thee Stallion


----------



## steph22

Amanda Seyfried


----------



## steph22

Emma Weymouth


----------



## potzorbie

Pamela Anderson


----------



## steph22

Tinashe


----------



## steph22

Pamela Anderson


----------



## cl-pig

Tara Sutaria


----------



## nawaljemal

Pamela Anderson


----------



## potzorbie

nawaljemal said:


> Pamela Anderson
> 
> View attachment 5362169


I already posted her yesterday.


----------



## steph22

Xosha Roquemore


----------



## nawaljemal

potzorbie said:


> I already posted her yesterday.


My bad. If I had the ability to delete my post, I would.


----------



## steph22

Garcelle Beauvais


----------



## nawaljemal

Savannah James


----------



## nawaljemal

Not sure if she is really a "celebrity" just because she has a rich father but she dresses nice sometimes:

Jaime Xie


----------



## cl-pig

Zendaya


----------



## potzorbie

Alexandra Daddario


----------



## nawaljemal

Claire Summers


----------



## potzorbie

Blanca Blanco


----------



## steph22

Anna Taylor-Joy


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Addison Rae


----------



## steph22

Diane Guerrero


----------



## steph22

Kiernan Shipka


----------



## potzorbie

Bella Thorne


----------



## steph22

Morgan Stewart


----------



## steph22

Sydney Sweeney


----------



## cl-pig

Jacqueline Fernandez


----------



## nawaljemal

Nikola Kastner


----------



## potzorbie

Gabrielle Ryan


----------



## steph22

Anya Taylor-Joy


----------



## nawaljemal

Angela Simmons


----------



## nawaljemal

Jesinta Franklin


----------



## nawaljemal

Laurisse Sulty


----------



## steph22

Dita Von Teese


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Garcelle Beauvais


----------



## steph22

Cardi B


----------



## nawaljemal

Emira D'Spain


----------



## steph22

Garcelle Beauvais


----------



## steph22

Lucy Boynton


----------



## steph22

Nadiya Bychkova


----------



## nawaljemal

Christina McLarty


----------



## steph22

Janelle Monae


----------



## steph22

Tracee Ellis Ross


----------



## potzorbie

Amanda Holden


----------



## steph22

Zendaya


----------



## steph22

Daisy Lowe


----------



## potzorbie

Sydney Sweeney


----------



## steph22

Blake Lively


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## potzorbie

Charlie XCX


----------



## potzorbie

Olivia Culpo


----------



## nawaljemal

This from late 2021, isn't it?  She looks amazing here.


----------



## cl-pig

Kiara advani


----------



## potzorbie

Kiernan Shipka


----------



## steph22

Blake Lively


----------



## steph22

Elisabeth Moss


----------



## cl-pig

Kiara Advani


----------



## steph22

Blac Chyna


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## cl-pig

Disha Patani


----------



## steph22

Elisabeth Moss


----------



## potzorbie

Zoey Deutch


----------



## steph22

Naomi Campbell


----------



## steph22

Kiernan Shipka


----------



## steph22

Anne Hathaway


----------



## steph22

La La Anthony


----------



## steph22

Blake Lively


----------



## steph22

Mel B


----------



## steph22

Teyana Taylor


----------



## steph22

Ruth Wilson


----------



## steph22

Blac Chyna


----------



## steph22

Sutton Foster


----------



## cl-pig

Deepika Padukone


----------



## cl-pig

Jacqueline Fernandez


----------



## steph22

Blake Lively


----------



## steph22

Paris Jackson


----------



## steph22

Pamela Anderson


----------



## steph22

Laura Carmichael


----------



## steph22

Charithra Chandran


----------



## steph22

Michelle Dockery


----------



## steph22

Erika Jayne


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Cush Jumbo


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Aydin


----------



## steph22

Natasha Poly


----------



## steph22

Natasha Poly


----------



## steph22

Cindy Bruna


----------



## cl-pig

Sara Ali Khan



Jacqueline Fernandez


----------



## steph22

Gemma Chan


----------



## cl-pig

nicole scherzinger


----------



## cl-pig

Nikki Tamboli


----------



## cl-pig

nicole scherzinger


----------



## cl-pig

Gauri Khan


----------



## steph22

Noella Bergener


----------



## steph22

Sarah Shahi


----------



## steph22

Amanda Holden


----------



## steph22

Sarah Gadon


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Blake Lively


----------



## steph22

Nicole Scherzinger


----------



## steph22

Joy Corrigan


----------



## steph22

Sabrina Elba


----------



## steph22

Leomie Anderson


----------



## steph22

Jurnee Smollett


----------



## potzorbie

Hailee Steinfeld


----------



## steph22

Neelam Gill


----------



## nawaljemal

Alia Kruz


----------



## steph22

Yolanda Hadid


----------



## steph22

Charithra Chandran


----------



## steph22

Mariah Carey


----------



## nawaljemal

Jacqui Purvis


----------



## steph22

Joy Corrigan


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts


----------



## potzorbie

Alyssa Anderson


----------



## steph22

Tessa Thompson


----------



## steph22

Paula Patton


----------



## steph22

Taraji P. Henson


----------



## steph22

Taraji P. Henson


----------



## steph22

Mariah Carey


----------



## steph22

Lauren Silverman


----------



## nawaljemal

Keke Palmer


----------



## steph22

Heidi Klum


----------



## nawaljemal

Natasha Poonawalla


----------



## steph22

Emma Weymouth


----------



## steph22

Camilla Kerslake


----------



## nawaljemal

Jekalyn Carr


----------



## steph22

Vivica A. Fox


----------



## nawaljemal

Actress Hsu Wei-ning aka Tiffany Ann Hsuposes (phew what a mouthful!)


----------



## steph22

Amanda Holden


----------



## steph22

Amanza Smith


----------



## steph22

Larsen Thompson


----------



## steph22

Hannah Waddingham


----------



## steph22

Maya Henry


----------



## steph22

Gigi Hadid


----------



## steph22

Sarah Michelle Gellar


----------



## steph22

Cobie Smulders


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Zoey Deutch


----------



## steph22

Maria Bakalova


----------



## steph22

Aubrey Plaza


----------



## steph22

Heidi Klum


----------



## steph22

Aubrey Plaza


----------



## steph22

Jurnee Smollett


----------



## steph22

Amanda Seyfried


----------



## steph22

Lili Reinhart


----------



## potzorbie

Abigail Cowen


----------



## steph22

Jameela Jamil


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Sharon Horgan


----------



## steph22

Alison Brie


----------



## steph22

Aubrey Plaza


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez (bag)


----------



## steph22

Taylor Swift


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Kerri Medders


----------



## cl-pig

Zoe Saldana


----------



## steph22

Jourdan Dunn


----------



## steph22

Jasmine Sanders


----------



## steph22

Teresa Giudice


----------



## steph22

Monica Bellucci


----------



## nawaljemal

Didi Stone


----------



## steph22

Lori Harvey


----------



## nawaljemal

steph22 said:


> Lori Harvey
> View attachment 5607619


Very lovely!  It's almost like she just discovered them!


----------



## steph22

Tessa Thompson


----------



## potzorbie

Kiernan Shipka


----------



## steph22

Kerry Washington


----------



## steph22

Rachel Brosnahan


----------



## steph22

Nadia Bartel


----------



## steph22

Nicki Minaj


----------



## steph22

Anne Hathaway


----------



## cl-pig

Sunny Leone


----------



## cl-pig

Cardi B


----------



## steph22

Nicole Scherzinger


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## nawaljemal

cl-pig said:


> Sunny Leone
> View attachment 5611275


Nice to finally see her not wearing something strappy or open-toed for a change. I used to have a huge crush on her back when she was doing porno!  I think she was one of the first porn stars I ever had a crush on.


----------



## steph22

Lauren Sanchez


----------



## steph22

Kuoth Wiel


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Bell Calloway


----------



## steph22

Audra Mari


----------



## steph22

Gigi Hadid


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Danai Gurira


----------



## steph22

Diane Kruger


----------



## steph22

Monica Bellucci


----------



## cl-pig

Cameron Diaz


----------



## potzorbie

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Jenna Dewan


----------



## steph22

Lauren Sanchez


----------



## steph22

Léna Mahfouf


----------



## steph22

Natalie Portman


----------



## steph22

Charlie XCX


----------



## steph22

Ashley Park


----------



## steph22

Frida Aasen


----------



## cl-pig

Serena Williams


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## steph22

Naomi Watts


----------



## steph22

Francesca Eastwood


----------



## steph22

Lashana Lynch


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## potzorbie

Alexandra Daddario


----------



## steph22

Michelle Monaghan


----------



## steph22

Isabela Merced


----------



## steph22

Lori Harvey


----------



## DaveBeer

steph22 said:


> Christina Milian
> 
> View attachment 3575201


I`m not drunk, and i am pretty shure... is she wearing the Iriza switched?! LOL


----------



## potzorbie

DaveBeer said:


> I`m not drunk, and i am pretty shure... is she wearing the Iriza switched?! LOL


She’s wearing So Kates and her foot has slipped out the side


----------



## nawaljemal

potzorbie said:


> She’s wearing So Kates and her foot has slipped out the side


She has really wide feet. Not preferable for So Kates unfortunately.


----------



## sharpster

potzorbie said:


> She’s wearing So Kates and her foot has slipped out the side


What image are you replying too??


----------



## potzorbie

I'm replying to DaveBeer's post right above mine. It's in my quote.


----------



## steph22

Jessica Chastain


----------



## steph22

Jourdan Dunn


----------



## steph22

Bethenny Frankel


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Dua Lipa


----------



## steph22

steph22 said:


> Dua Lipa


----------



## potzorbie

That’s from the same event as the last post


----------



## steph22

potzorbie said:


> That’s from the same event as the last post


Yes I was just adding another view to see better.


----------



## steph22

Kerry Washington


----------



## steph22

Taylor Russell


----------



## steph22

Lily Collins


----------



## steph22

Zoe Saldana


----------



## steph22

Sarah Shahi


----------



## steph22

Olivia Wilde


----------



## steph22

Tiffany Haddish


----------



## steph22

Jurnee Smollett (far right)


----------



## steph22

Zoe Saldana


----------



## steph22

Isabela Merced


----------



## LouboutinsDude

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Chloe Moretz


----------



## steph22

Isabela Merced


----------



## steph22

Keke Palmer


----------



## steph22

Monica Bellucci


----------



## steph22

Lori Harvey


----------



## steph22

Keke Palmer


----------



## potzorbie

Zoey Deutch


----------



## steph22

Chanel Ayan


----------



## steph22

Lake Bell


----------



## steph22

Cardi B


----------



## potzorbie

Nicole 'Coco' Austin


----------



## nawaljemal

"Dreamdoll"

YUM!!!


----------



## steph22

Jourdan Dunn


----------



## potzorbie

Josie Canseco


----------



## potzorbie

Amanda Holden


----------



## steph22

Mariah Carey


----------



## nawaljemal

Violeta Mangriñan


----------



## steph22

Chantel Jeffries


----------



## steph22

Lori Harvey


----------



## steph22

Tinashe


----------



## nawaljemal

Addison Rae

Fairly yummy!!


----------



## nawaljemal

Stéfi Celma


----------



## nawaljemal

Jayda Cheaves


----------



## cl-pig

Melania T.


----------



## cl-pig

Nikki Tamboli (indian actress)


----------



## potzorbie

Anya Taylor-Joy


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## cl-pig

Deepika Padukone


----------



## nawaljemal

Kaila Methven


----------



## nawaljemal

cl-pig said:


> Melania T.
> View attachment 5649277



It's a damn shame Ivanka doesn't follow suit. She would look lovely in them.


----------



## steph22

Anya Taylor-Joy


----------



## potzorbie

Aliana and Lindsay Lohan


----------



## nawaljemal

Lexi Underwood


----------



## potzorbie

Lucy Hale


----------



## steph22

Anya Taylor-Joy


----------



## steph22

Anya Taylor-Joy


----------



## steph22

Melania *****


----------



## steph22

Lara *****


----------



## potzorbie

Jessica Chastain


----------



## steph22

Anya Taylor-Joy


----------



## nawaljemal

steph22 said:


> Anya Taylor-Joy
> View attachment 5654546


Getting a little sick of her face but love the sexy legs in 120mm pointed toe Christian Louboutin pumps.


----------



## steph22

Natalie Imbruglia


----------



## potzorbie

nawaljemal said:


> Getting a little sick of her face but love the sexy legs in 120mm pointed toe Christian Louboutin pumps.


I’m not sick of seeing her and her So Kates


----------



## nawaljemal

potzorbie said:


> I’m not sick of seeing her and her So Kates


I am not either. Just sick of her face a bit.


----------



## potzorbie

nawaljemal said:


> I am not either. Just sick of her face a bit.


Yeah, you already said that.


----------



## nawaljemal

potzorbie said:


> Yeah, you already said that.


I know but love the sexy legs in 120mm pointed toe Christian Louboutin pumps otherwise!


----------



## steph22

Emma Weymouth


----------



## cl-pig

Eva Mendes


----------



## nawaljemal

Robyn Lively (I think those are a So Kate variation?).


----------



## cl-pig

Jenna Ortega


----------



## steph22

Angelina Jolie


----------



## nawaljemal

Angela Simmons

YUM!


----------



## steph22

Sarah Hyland


----------



## nawaljemal

Isabella Castillo


----------



## nawaljemal

Coco Konig


----------



## steph22

Zoe Saldana


----------



## nawaljemal

Kaila Methven


----------



## nawaljemal

Taylor Russell


----------



## steph22

Kate Winslet


----------



## steph22

Amanda Holden


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Laura Carmichael


----------



## cl-pig

Nora Fatehi


----------



## steph22

Emma Weymouth


----------



## steph22

Jordana Brewster


----------



## nawaljemal

Dina Asher-Smith

YUM!!!


----------



## steph22

Jurnee Smollett


----------



## nawaljemal

Addison Rae


----------



## steph22

Allison Williams


----------



## steph22

Mira Pak Howard


----------



## nawaljemal

S.M.G.


----------



## nawaljemal

Jess Impiazzi


----------



## steph22

Lisette Olivera


----------



## steph22

Camila Morrone


----------



## steph22

Francesca Eastwood


----------



## steph22

Lily Collins


----------



## steph22

Megan Thee Stallion


----------



## steph22

Vivica A Fox


----------



## cl-pig

Kiara Advani


----------



## steph22

Mariah Carey


----------



## nawaljemal

Ana Matamoros


----------



## cl-pig

Nora Fatehi


----------



## nawaljemal

Zendaya

Total yum!!


----------



## cl-pig

sophie Choudry


----------

